# FUTURE PINSTRIPERS



## Guest

POST UP YOUR WORK FOR ALL THOSE NEW BEES TO PINSTRIPING.....GOOD OR BAD, LET EVERYONE SEE WHAT YOU GOT, ON GLASS, TRANSPERICIES, METAL PANEL, TOOL BOX...WHATEVER.....MAYBE IF SOMEONE SEES YOUR PRETTY GOOD AND GOT POTENTIAL YOU CAN GET A LIL SIDE WORK GOIN OR A CAR TO PRACTICE ON... CAUSE AINT NO PRACTICE, LIKE PRACTICIN ON THE REAL THING :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I KINDA FIGURED SOMEONE SHOULD START THIS TOPIC UP SINCE I DONT THINK ANYONE HAS. BESIDES YOU ALL GOTTA BE OPEN TO THE CRITICISM IF YOU EVER PLAN ON MAKIN IT BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I'VE BEEN PRACTICIN FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW.... GOT BETTER BRUSH CONTROL....BUT I GOTTA ADMIT IT STILL ISNT EASY TO GET THE SAME CONSITANCY.

TRANSPERACIES

















SHEET METAL PANEL









CARS I'VE DONE/PRACTICED ON.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 20 2007, 01:07 PM~7941353
> *I'VE BEEN PRACTICIN FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW.... GOT BETTER BRUSH CONTROL....BUT I GOTTA ADMIT IT STILL ISNT EASY TO GET THE SAME CONSITANCY.
> 
> TRANSPERACIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEET METAL PANEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARS I'VE DONE/PRACTICED ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  WERD!! good job man!


----------



## hotstuff5964

some of my shit, ive only been into pinstriping for about 2 months since my pinstripper and close friend died suddenly. the gold leaf flames i outlined freehand with a #oo mack brush. the firewall i cheated on (1/8 blue tape) because time and high quality were very important. the oil pan graphics were outlined by me free hand. 

all in all i probably have less than 10 hours of actual striping under my belt. shit is fuckin addicting and fun :biggrin: i definetly need to make more time to get my technique down. im getting pretty good at laying down a line with consistent thickness, i just cant scroll worth a damn, and i my lines aren't very straight.


----------



## impala_631

i would like to get into this :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i can send you a starter kit for the layitlow homie price of $999.99 :cheesy:

shipping included :0


----------



## Bigjxloc

pinstriping is the shit.
what do you guys think is a good paint to start with?
one shot, alsa, hok?
ive been meaning to start laying down lines but been busy.


----------



## hotstuff5964

im using hok just so i don't have to worry about wrinkling since all my stuff will be cleared. only thing i don't like about it is it dries fast, but thats also a plus about hok too


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 20 2007, 03:12 PM~7941915
> *pinstriping is the shit.
> what do you guys think is a good paint to start with?
> one shot, alsa, hok?
> ive been meaning to start laying down lines but been busy.
> *


one shot. cheap.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 20 2007, 06:20 PM~7941966
> *one shot. cheap.
> *


 :0 thanks for the hook up on vids margie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif

few of mine..only been going at it for like a month now
gotta start somewhere i guess
:uh: 

































tailgate below the 3rd brake light on my truck


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

heres mine, still learning


----------



## CYCLON3

SOME NICE SHT


----------



## zfelix

I'LL POST UP SOME PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 20 2007, 05:46 PM~7942792
> *heres mine, still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR USING A KAFKA HUH BRO? NICE SHIT


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 20 2007, 06:46 PM~7942792
> *heres mine, still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work brotha.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 20 2007, 09:01 PM~7943371
> *YOUR USING A KAFKA HUH BRO? NICE SHIT
> *


 no, wizard vortex 01 

although i want to get my hands on a few kafkas!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 20 2007, 07:35 PM~7943628
> *no, wizard vortex 01
> 
> although i want to get my hands on a few kafkas!
> *



tight i gotta xcaliber 00 just gotta go buy some 1 shot paint and reducer and some signs


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+May 20 2007, 07:46 PM~7942792-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine, still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowFairlane_@May 20 2007, 03:07 PM~7941353
> *I'VE BEEN PRACTICIN FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW.... GOT BETTER BRUSH CONTROL....BUT I GOTTA ADMIT IT STILL ISNT EASY TO GET THE SAME CONSITANCY.
> 
> TRANSPERACIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEET METAL PANEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARS I'VE DONE/PRACTICED ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin sick


----------



## dwnlow4lif




----------



## 925eastbayrider

man i gotta start some time


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2007, 02:00 PM~7941557
> *some of my shit, ive only been into pinstriping for about 2 months since my pinstripper and close friend died suddenly. the gold leaf flames i outlined freehand with a #oo mack brush. the firewall i cheated on (1/8 blue tape) because time and high quality were very important. the oil pan graphics were outlined by me free hand.
> 
> all in all i probably have less than 10 hours of actual striping under my belt. shit is fuckin addicting and fun :biggrin: i definetly need to make more time to get my technique down. im getting pretty good at laying down a line with consistent thickness, i just cant scroll worth a damn, and i my lines aren't very straight.
> *


IM STILL WORKING AT GETTING A CONSISTENT LINE AND KEEPING THE LINE STRAIGHT WITHOUT TAPE MYSELF, BUT I PRETTY MUCH GOT THE SCROLLING DOWN. JUST GOTTA KEEP AT IT, ESPECIALLY WHEN IM TEACHING MYSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_on_13'z

nice


----------



## montemanls

Good topic :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 22 2007, 02:03 AM~7951251
> *IM STILL WORKING AT GETTING A CONSISTENT LINE AND KEEPING THE LINE STRAIGHT WITHOUT TAPE MYSELF, BUT I PRETTY MUCH GOT THE SCROLLING DOWN. JUST GOTTA KEEP AT IT, ESPECIALLY WHEN IM TEACHING MYSELF. :biggrin:
> *


i still need to get me a scroll brush..im ready to try that style out


----------



## REALTALK

THIS IS ONE GAGSTA ASS TOPIC


----------



## LVdroe

CLEAN WORK :cheesy:


----------



## 3SESILENT

First time

:0


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by 3SESILENT_@May 22 2007, 08:43 PM~7956797
> *First time
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn..nice first try homie
goin balls out for a beginner..lol..my first one had as few lines as possible..i think someone referred to it as a sea turtle..LMAO..HAHAH


----------



## dwnlow4lif

i know the first time i tried..i was like no f---in way will i be able to do this..but it gets easier with practice..and once u get the feel for your brush


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@May 22 2007, 02:04 PM~7956921
> *i know the first time i tried..i was like no f---in way will i be able to do this..but it gets easier with practice..and once u get the feel for your brush
> *


YEP, THE FIRST FEW TRIES, I COULDNT CONTROL THE WEIGHT ON THE BRUSH.....THE HARDEST PART ON THE SCROLLS WAS GOING COUNTERCLOCKWISE ON THE SWIRLS, BUT I KINDA GOT THE HANG OF IT. THE BRUSH SOMETIMES STILL GETS STUCK ON ME. THATS ALL IT COMES DOWN TO....THE FEEL FOR THE BRUSH.


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 23 2007, 12:54 AM~7958445
> *YEP, THE FIRST FEW TRIES, I COULDNT CONTROL THE WEIGHT ON THE BRUSH.....THE HARDEST PART ON THE SCROLLS WAS GOING COUNTERCLOCKWISE ON THE SWIRLS, BUT I KINDA GOT THE HANG OF IT. THE BRUSH SOMETIMES STILL GETS STUCK ON ME. THATS ALL IT COMES DOWN TO....THE FEEL FOR THE BRUSH.
> *


i havent got into the scrolling yet..bout to order a scroll brush and get at it...i still got a loooong way to go just on the dagger style..lol..oh well..i got nothing but time to practice


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

did this tonight.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 06:18 PM~7965638
> *did this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn bro..your ready for a car.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 05:18 PM~7965638
> *did this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how long you been at it now bro? thats good work....long hours workin huh.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 23 2007, 08:03 PM~7965878
> *how long you been at it now bro? thats good work....long hours workin huh.
> *


 on scrolling, i dont have to much time in. now the dagger, i stopped for now till i get new brushes. i was doin alright, then i trimmed them down some thinkin i can turn the brush easier, and since then i been fucked. so i dont mess with the dagger anymore. 


not till i order me some more anyway  

this was my last time on the dagger, pissed me off - half hour wasted........ 












this may be a dumb question but:

is it easier to turn the brush for curved lines using a dagger or a sword? OR are them 2 the same thing?????? my excaliber is shorter then my regular macks. wich makes me think the excaliber is a dagger, my macks are swords and there trimmed and funky working now


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7965988
> *on scrolling, i dont have to much time in.  now the dagger, i stopped for now till i get new brushes. i was doin alright, then i trimmed them down some thinkin i can turn the brush easier, and since then i been fucked. so i dont mess with the dagger anymore.
> not till i order me some more anyway
> 
> this was my last time on the dagger, pissed me off -  half hour wasted........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may be a dumb question but:
> 
> is it easier to turn the brush for curved lines using a dagger or a sword? OR are them 2 the same thing??????  my excaliber is shorter then my regular macks. wich makes me think the excaliber is a dagger, my macks are swords and there trimmed and funky working now
> *


to be honest, not too sure what the difference between daggers and sword brushes are....but if i am thinking of the right thing....the dagger is for the long body lines, and the sword for scrolling? i still dont know all my terms. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 23 2007, 08:27 PM~7966036
> *to be honest, not too sure what the difference between daggers and sword brushes are....but if i am thinking of the right thing....the dagger is for the long body lines, and the sword for scrolling? i still dont know all my terms.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmm........... im thinkin
dagger : short designs and short lines
sword : long straight lines some designs
scroll: scrolling ( lol ) 

but im still learning my self. i dont wanna hound an ebay member with PM's ( not yet anyway ) so i'll wait it out and see if its awnsered


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 06:34 PM~7966089
> *hmmmmm........... im thinkin
> dagger : short designs and short lines
> sword : long straight lines some designs
> scroll: scrolling ( lol )
> 
> but im still learning my self.  i dont wanna hound an ebay member with PM's ( not yet anyway ) so i'll wait it out and see if its awnsered
> *


ok well i got 2 swords and a bunch of different size scrolling brushes....i got nuthin but kafka :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

been striping for about 2 yrs now i think.. i lost count.. just recently i started doing scrolls.. still trying to learn em..
still cant do a staraight line for shit.. im gettin better.. but its frustrating..

but i can leaf my ass off.. i got that down pretty good..


----------



## dwnlow4lif

did this a few minutes ago..one of my better ones..only been a lil over a month at it..off and on

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 09:41 PM~7967524
> *been striping for about 2 yrs now i think.. i lost count.. just recently i started doing scrolls.. still trying to learn em..
> still cant do a staraight line for shit.. im gettin better.. but its frustrating..
> 
> but i can leaf my ass off.. i got that down pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HOW DO U GUYS GET THE LEAF SPUN LIKE THAT


----------



## sic713

i sed a peice of velvet wrapped around a cotton ball.. with a stick glued on the end..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 25 2007, 11:08 PM~7981516
> *HOW DO U GUYS GET THE LEAF SPUN LIKE THAT
> *


i use the roudn felt wheels for dremmil sets....you can find them at most hardware stores....specially ace hardware :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

i have not done any pinstriping on any full size cars yet, only on model cars, and with gel pens :uh: not with pinstriping brushes, BUT i have a pedal car im painting for my 1 yr old nephew and im going to do some pinstriping on it , i have a pinning brush, but scayed to use it LOL...

any tips on what kind of paint to use to do it?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 12:31 PM~7983144
> *i have not done any pinstriping on any full size cars yet, only on model cars, and with gel pens :uh: not with pinstriping brushes, BUT i have a pedal car im painting for my 1 yr old nephew and im going to do some pinstriping on it , i have a pinning brush, but scayed to use it LOL...
> 
> any tips on what kind of paint to use to do it?
> *


1shot and use 1 shot paint reducer

heres a small peice i did not to long ago for shits and giggles


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 26 2007, 11:16 AM~7983316
> *1shot and use 1 shot paint reducer
> 
> heres a small peice i did not to long ago for shits and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know this is a dumb question... but whats 1 shot?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 12:17 PM~7983600
> *i know this is a dumb question... but whats 1 shot?
> *



LOL iTs Striping Paint Bro



Anyone here use Mineral Spirits on there one shot??


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 10:31 AM~7983144
> *i have not done any pinstriping on any full size cars yet, only on model cars, and with gel pens :uh: not with pinstriping brushes, BUT i have a pedal car im painting for my 1 yr old nephew and im going to do some pinstriping on it , i have a pinning brush, but scayed to use it LOL...
> 
> any tips on what kind of paint to use to do it?
> *



if u gotta brush make sure its properly trimed and make sure u gor neetsfoot oil to preserve your brush then u buy 1 shot striping paint and reducer or u can use mineral spirits then u pretty much just pallet on a magazine with some paint and reducer then after you finished palleting u can start laying your lines out :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

fucked around with my #3 kafka brush today while i was waiting for some fiberglass to dry. i think i need to change to 1 shot because im using hok and it seems to dry to fast on my brush 

its actually violet with pink, i guess the flash washed the colors out...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 02:17 PM~7983600
> *i know this is a dumb question... but whats 1 shot?
> *


 http://www.1shot.com/home.html


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruf4QQuBEmM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlV9xOlyld8

check these out. These make me wanna break out the brush and stripe everytime, but I always f*ck up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 26 2007, 03:12 PM~7984310
> *fucked around with my #3 kafka brush today while i was waiting for some fiberglass to dry. i think i need to change to 1 shot because im using hok and it seems to dry to fast on my brush
> 
> its actually violet with pink, i guess the flash washed the colors out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 26 2007, 10:12 PM~7984310
> *fucked around with my #3 kafka brush today while i was waiting for some fiberglass to dry. i think i need to change to 1 shot because im using hok and it seems to dry to fast on my brush
> 
> its actually violet with pink, i guess the flash washed the colors out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that my old HOK violet? if so..good to see it bein used up


----------



## true rider

Any tips on triming my brush..bin painting for a while just gettin into pinstripping any tip would be helpfull....


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@May 27 2007, 10:00 PM~7989865
> *is that my old HOK violet? if so..good to see it bein used up
> *


yup


----------



## Guest

JUST ADDED SOME MORE LINES TO MY WIFEYS ALTIMA AND SILVER AND GOLD LEAF JUST ON TIME FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

DIDNT WANNA DO ANYTHING TOO WILD, JUST SUTTLE SINCE ITS HER DAILY. :biggrin: THAT MAKES THAT MY SECOND CAR IVE LEAFED. :thumbsup: STILL MAY NOT BE THE BEST, BUT ILL BE DAMNED IF IMA PAY SOMEONE $800 TO LEAF OUR CARS.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 26 2007, 11:16 AM~7983316
> *1shot and use 1 shot paint reducer
> 
> heres a small peice i did not to long ago for shits and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THUMBS UP FROM ME BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

*



Originally posted by LowFairlane@May 28 2007, 02:20 PM~7993673
DIDNT WANNA DO ANYTHING TOO WILD, JUST SUTTLE SINCE ITS HER DAILY.  :biggrin: THAT MAKES THAT MY SECOND CAR IVE LEAFED.  :thumbsup: STILL MAY NOT BE THE BEST, BUT ILL BE DAMNED IF IMA PAY SOMEONE $800 TO LEAF OUR CARS. 


Click to expand...

i feel you on that.. so far im only charging 2 bills for minor leaf and strips..

but the altima looks good... me liks.*


----------



## hotstuff5964

i think i over trimmed my #0 mack


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 26 2007, 02:07 PM~7983851
> *if u gotta brush make sure its properly trimed and make sure u gor neetsfoot oil to preserve your brush then u buy 1 shot striping paint and reducer or u can use mineral spirits then u pretty much just pallet on a magazine with some paint and reducer then after you finished palleting u can start laying your lines out :biggrin:
> *


How do you trim your brush and what number is it?? I'm using a mack 00..help a homie out


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by true rider_@May 28 2007, 05:23 PM~7994082
> *How do you trim your brush and what number is it?? I'm using a mack 00..help a homie out
> *


dip the brush in some oil or whatever you use to condition your brush, then lay it on a flat clean surface, and look at the tip of the brush. trim any excess or jagged or long hairs with a NEW razor blade. you should barely be trimming any thing at all. craig fraisers dvd has a good demonstration on trimming brushes.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 26 2007, 06:12 PM~7984310
> *fucked around with my #3 kafka brush today while i was waiting for some fiberglass to dry. i think i need to change to 1 shot because im using hok and it seems to dry to fast on my brush
> 
> its actually violet with pink, i guess the flash washed the colors out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMN PENDEJO, THAT SHIT LOOKS NICE


----------



## DRòN

ive been messing with dagger for a while but i wanna start scrolling. what are some good scroll brushes to start learning with?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 28 2007, 06:12 PM~7994307
> *ive been messing with dagger for a while but i wanna start scrolling. what are some good scroll brushes to start learning with?
> *


im using kafkas, you can get a set of 3 from coast airbrush for about $30.


----------



## hotstuff5964

messed around a little today, kinda chaotic, but im getting better.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

my wifes car, first car i have done: 

i am unhappy, but her and her friends loved it and i was outvoted, it stayed on the hood. ALTHOUGH, i touched it up today and added a few lines but no pics of that :


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

WANTED STEVE KAFKA Pinstriping Lessons DVD please PM


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 28 2007, 04:38 PM~7994151
> *dip the brush in some oil or whatever you use to condition your brush, then lay it on a flat clean surface, and look at the tip of the brush. trim any excess or jagged or long hairs with a NEW razor blade. you should barely be trimming any thing at all. craig fraisers dvd has a good demonstration on trimming brushes.
> *


x2 on that
here is the first thing ive done, very hard to find time without my 2 year old all over me and im still stocking up on signs andlooking for other things to use other than mirrors


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 28 2007, 07:19 PM~7995031
> *my wifes car, first car i have done:
> 
> i am unhappy, but her and her friends loved it and i was outvoted, it stayed on the hood.  ALTHOUGH, i touched it up today and added a few lines but no pics of that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that looks fuckin bad ass if you ask me mike, great job


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 29 2007, 09:44 AM~7998840
> *that looks fuckin bad ass if you ask me mike, great job
> *


thanks- after adding to it, i like it a little better. i drew up a shit load of designs, so i can mimmick thouse instead of pullin them out my ass like i did that one ( and was un happy about )


i hear you about finding time, i got 3 kids, 1 is a 11 month. i dont like leaving my wife with all 3 so i spend maybe an hour, 1-30 minuts at most before comin back up to help her.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 28 2007, 06:19 PM~7995031
> *my wifes car, first car i have done:
> 
> i am unhappy, but her and her friends loved it and i was outvoted, it stayed on the hood.  ALTHOUGH, i touched it up today and added a few lines but no pics of that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sweet bro, great job :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 02:52 PM~7993887
> *
> i feel you on that.. so far im only charging 2 bills for minor leaf and strips..
> 
> but the altima looks good... me liks.
> *


*

thanks bro, did what you said for the leafing, cleaned the panels real good. :thumbsup: now i just gotta get good at paneling cars. :biggrin:*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 29 2007, 06:10 PM~8002671
> *thanks bro, did what you said for the leafing, cleaned the panels real good.  :thumbsup: now i just gotta get good at paneling cars. :biggrin:
> *


kool.. thats how i was told to do it..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:39 PM~8004031
> *kool.. thats how i was told to do it..
> *


good advice :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 28 2007, 06:19 PM~7995031
> *my wifes car, first car i have done:
> 
> i am unhappy, but her and her friends loved it and i was outvoted, it stayed on the hood.  ALTHOUGH, i touched it up today and added a few lines but no pics of that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good to me


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 30 2007, 08:02 PM~8010650
> *looks good to me
> *


 thanks - i really wished i told the wife no and drew up a design FIRST then do what i did. theres no rythem in that design - and it bothers me  but not my car, wife loves it, so it stayed and i will do better with a pre drawn design for the back of the car and around the door handles


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 29 2007, 10:34 PM~8004920
> *good advice  :biggrin:
> *


i think it was hotstuff that told me


----------



## chamuco61

i been striping for about a year, but still have alot to learn...only jobs i been gettin have been bicycles and my girls purses n wallets...ill post up some pics later on, i have to load them into my photobucket account...


----------



## THEREGAL

wefll i got about a half hour today to mess with my brushes, did these definatly not good, i need to get some sign blanks to work on curved surfaces ad even more challange, and im not good at all yet but here it is with a mack 0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8016420
> *wefll i got about a half hour today to mess with my brushes, did these definatly not good, i need to get some sign blanks to work on curved surfaces ad even more challange, and im not good at all yet but here it is with a mack 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just gotta be patient and let the brush flow, and youll get it. i still get the brush sometimes not wanting to flow the way i want it to.


----------



## THEREGAL

patience is not a problem, i have a good time when i do it, kinda relaxing and fun, just need more time to actually mess with it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Somebody talked about using blue tape to make some straight lines if I wanted to try it do you tape like this ========= and just pinstripe inbetween the tape and then just pull the tape off? What kind of brush would you guys recommend? Just wondering I'd like to try it don't care if it's cheating just want to add something to my car but don't want to do all the curly designs just some straight lines. How hard would that be to do? I know you guys will think take it in but I'm not that happy with my paint so I don't want to spend a lot of money paying someone else to do it. oh and my ride is House of Kolor candy apple red what color of pinstripe would you recommend


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 2 2007, 07:46 AM~8027640
> *Somebody talked about using blue tape to make some straight lines if I wanted to try it do you tape like this ========= and just pinstripe inbetween the tape and then just pull the tape off? What kind of brush would you guys recommend? Just wondering I'd like to try it don't care if it's cheating just want to add something to my car but don't want to do all the curly designs just some straight lines. How hard would that be to do? I know you guys will think take it in but I'm not that happy with my paint so I don't want to spend a lot of money paying someone else to do it. oh and my ride is House of Kolor candy apple red what color of pinstripe would you recommend
> *


it was me that taped out some pinstripes. the way i did it was, first i ran some 1/8 tape over the edge of the graphic i was outlining, then i ran another piece of 1/8 on top of it, then under it, then finally remove the center tape. doing it like this guarantees you will get a consistent 1/8 line.

i used #1 MACK

two things to consider though, if you are going to do it like this, make sure you use blue fine line tape only, other tapes will bleed and you will have a fuzzy line. and also, since you will be using tape to lay the lines out, its going to have a very hard high edge on it. when you pinstripe freehand, the paint flows out naturally and has sort of a round edge to it, not when you tape it, its going to have a very hard edge. it wasnt a problem for me since i was clearing over it, so if you're not clearing over it...... i dunno. probably wouldn't recommend doing it this way.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 2 2007, 07:07 AM~8027737
> *it was me that taped out some pinstripes. the way i did it was, first i ran some 1/8 tape over the edge of the graphic i was outlining, then i ran another piece of 1/8 on top of it, then under it, then finally remove the center tape. doing it like this guarantees you will get a consistent 1/8 line.
> 
> i used #1 MACK
> 
> two things to consider though, if you are going to do it like this, make sure you use blue fine line tape only, other tapes will bleed and you will have a fuzzy line. and also, since you will be using tape to lay the lines out, its going to have a very hard high edge on it. when you pinstripe freehand, the paint flows out naturally and has sort of a round edge to it, not when you tape it, its going to have a very hard edge. it wasnt a problem for me since i was clearing over it, so if you're not clearing over it...... i dunno. probably wouldn't recommend doing it this way.
> *


i see a lot of those shop stripers doing that. masking off, then globbing on the paint.....it works....but like you said it leaves a real sharp edge, unlike the freehand stripe that flows round and smooth. but if your taping it off, whats the fun and art in that?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 2 2007, 11:57 PM~8031065
> *i see a lot of those shop stripers doing that. masking off, then globbing on the paint.....it works....but like you said it leaves a real sharp edge, unlike the freehand stripe that flows round and smooth. but if your taping it off, whats the fun and art in that?
> *


who said anything about fun and art :dunno:

ive only done it that way once, i had to have something done quick and perfect, so i cheated


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 2 2007, 10:39 PM~8031253
> *who said anything about fun and art :dunno:
> 
> ive only done it that way once, i had to have something done quick and perfect, so i cheated
> *


i didnt mean to sound like i was hating, only meant to say that it is a quick and easy method that neone can do...he asked for advice so you told him how to. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8031253
> *who said anything about fun and art :dunno:
> 
> ive only done it that way once, i had to have something done quick and perfect, so i cheated
> *


I see your point on the hard edge so you think it will chip easy or something? And as far as art don't matter if it's all free hand and artsy as long as it looks good and does the trick I'm cool with that I'm a do it yourself kind of guy. Thanks hotstuff5964 I'll try it on a test panel first before I go all crazy on my ride :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

a lil something i did saturday before it rained on me...:uh:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 09:34 AM~8032565
> *a lil something i did saturday before it rained on me...:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those pintstripes are uffin:

thats kiki's car isnt it, hes on this forum lol


----------



## sic713

yea.. its ki ki's


----------



## Loveblazen

I got a a Question...... what happens when you stripe a car then u mess up???? when u remove the stripe w the mineral spirits will it take off the clear and fuck up the cars paint????? 


or i guess what would be the right way of redoing the whole stripe if u messed up?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Loveblazen_@Jun 4 2007, 01:11 AM~8037030
> *I got a a Question...... what happens when you stripe a car then u mess up???? when u remove the stripe w the mineral spirits will it take off the clear and fuck up the cars paint?????
> or i guess what would be the right way of redoing the whole stripe if u messed up?
> *


i wip eit away wih wax and grease remover..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 09:34 AM~8038249
> *i wip eit away wih wax and grease remover..
> *


 :thumbsup: same here


----------



## Guest

this is the homies caddy we did, leafing and striping. has some defects not really visible in the picture, but the judge at the show didnt notice :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 5 2007, 07:47 AM~8044532
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DREEGZ

heres some of my recent stuff ive been striping for almost 2 years


----------



## DREEGZ

riv trunklid , work in progress


----------



## sic713

bad ass work homie


----------



## DREEGZ

thx homie same goes to you , i been watching your topics since day one,you have madd skills man.


----------



## DREEGZ

heres another shot of the helmet


----------



## Loveblazen

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 09:34 AM~8038249
> *i wip eit away wih wax and grease remover..
> *


exactly what do you use???? and where can i pick som up???
and this will not affect the cars paint?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Loveblazen_@Jun 6 2007, 03:29 PM~8054836
> *exactly what do you use???? and where can i pick som up???
> and this will not affect the cars paint?
> *


and automotive paint store carrys it.. or autozone.. it wont affect the paint at all.. all it is a cleaner.. but works good fro erasing mistakes when striping..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jun 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8053395
> *heres some of my recent stuff ive been striping for almost 2 years
> *


nice work for 2 years of stripin :thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa

3 yrs this m












































onth


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Jun 7 2007, 12:08 AM~8057899
> *3 yrs this m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onth
> *


nice work bro...lets keep that art work coming. :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 7 2007, 12:36 AM~8057198
> *nice work for 2 years of stripin  :thumbsup:
> *


thx bro


----------



## SWIFT-CTS

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 20 2007, 01:07 PM~7941353
> *I'VE BEEN PRACTICIN FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW.... GOT BETTER BRUSH CONTROL....BUT I GOTTA ADMIT IT STILL ISNT EASY TO GET THE SAME CONSITANCY.
> 
> TRANSPERACIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEET METAL PANEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARS I'VE DONE/PRACTICED ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice work Albert , did you do your crews white Altima?.....striping and leafing has been something i've been wanting to try out . where do you stock up on your striping materials??


----------



## Allude

There is some nice work, going on.

I would like to learn how to do this, what would you recommend for someone who has never done this before.

any websites that we can purchase this stuff from or names of good brushes and sizes I can get at a local art store.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jun 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8053395
> *heres some of my recent stuff ive been striping for almost 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Jun 8 2007, 12:04 PM~8066813
> *Nice work Albert , did you do your crews white Altima?.....striping and leafing has been something i've been wanting to try out . where do you stock up on your striping materials??
> *


the cars about 50/50.....danny d did most of the original striping on the car, n this year i did the leafing and more striping. theres a lot of places to stock up on materials......i usually dont go to one place cause you gotta shop around to find the best deals...i just google it and go back and forth from page to page to compare prices on different sites. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## sicx13

you guys gotmad fuckin talent!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 14 2007, 12:41 PM~8104540
> *you guys gotmad fuckin talent!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

TTT FOR DA PINSTRIPERS!!!!!
KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK LOWFAIRLANE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 14 2007, 07:22 PM~8107037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thats my B.A.D. pinstripin and leafing :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

how much do you guys tax for pinstrippin????


----------



## SkysDaLimit




----------



## SkysDaLimit

Hit me up albert whenever you need anything. I'm down to show you what i've learned so far. late,
Curly


----------



## pickle

this topic :thumbsup: good work


----------



## SWIFT-CTS

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 15 2007, 12:28 PM~8111526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey curly you did joe's truck :thumbsup: 
badazz work i must say


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 15 2007, 12:30 PM~8111538
> *Hit me up albert whenever you need anything. I'm down to show you what i've learned so far. late,
> Curly
> *


thanks bro. I liked the work on the el co, i took pictures of that green regal and the black monte at san diego for ideas...didnt know it was your work :thumbsup: like your style bro, ill hit you up as soon as time allows, i got too much goin on, gotta work on my impalas motor, gotta throw the suspension on the fairlane to send it off to Reds......n try and find time to stripe up my homies caddy too.


----------



## Guest

QUESTION?????? ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PUT CANDY OVER LEAFING? DOES IT NEED TO BE SPRAYED OR BRUSHED ON? ALSO IS CANDY TRANSPARENT? AND NEED TO BE CLEARED OVER??? I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CANDY PAINT. :biggrin:


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 8 2007, 12:14 PM~8066876
> *There is some nice work, going on.
> 
> I would like to learn how to do this, what would you recommend for someone who has never done this before.
> 
> any websites that we can purchase this stuff from or names of good brushes and sizes I can get at a local art store.
> *



??????????


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 15 2007, 06:29 PM~8113517
> *QUESTION?????? ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PUT CANDY OVER LEAFING? DOES IT NEED TO BE SPRAYED OR BRUSHED ON? ALSO IS CANDY TRANSPARENT? AND NEED TO BE CLEARED OVER??? I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CANDY PAINT. :biggrin:
> *


i wouldn't try to brush candy on. :nosad:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 15 2007, 08:29 PM~8113517
> *QUESTION?????? ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PUT CANDY OVER LEAFING? DOES IT NEED TO BE SPRAYED OR BRUSHED ON? ALSO IS CANDY TRANSPARENT? AND NEED TO BE CLEARED OVER??? I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CANDY PAINT. :biggrin:
> *


gotta be sprayed bro, and cleared over too.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2007, 09:00 PM~7941557
> *some of my shit, ive only been into pinstriping for about 2 months since my pinstripper and close friend died suddenly. the gold leaf flames i outlined freehand with a #oo mack brush. the firewall i cheated on (1/8 blue tape) because time and high quality were very important. the oil pan graphics were outlined by me free hand.
> 
> all in all i probably have less than 10 hours of actual striping under my belt. shit is fuckin addicting and fun :biggrin: i definetly need to make more time to get my technique down. im getting pretty good at laying down a line with consistent thickness, i just cant scroll worth a damn, and i my lines aren't very straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job,short experiences and better job than I expect when I read your message,nice one ,have you got experiences with airbrush as well?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 16 2007, 06:47 PM~8117883
> *??????????
> *


Kafkas are good brushes but thiers a few more good ones like mack. Theirs a bunch of sizes for different jobs long bristle=longer straighter lines. Look up pinstripping on youtube they have bunches of things to learn from.
 

coastairbrush.com 
pinstripersdepot.com


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 17 2007, 02:09 PM~8121883
> *Kafkas are good brushes but thiers a few more good ones like mack. Theirs a bunch of sizes for different jobs long bristle=longer straighter lines. Look up pinstripping on youtube they have bunches of things to learn from.
> 
> 
> coastairbrush.com
> pinstripersdepot.com
> *



tahnks ill check out those websites

just incase other people want to look at those sites its pinstriperdepot.com ( there was a extra S in there.)


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 18 2007, 11:26 AM~8126482
> *tahnks ill check out those websites
> 
> just incase other people want to look at those sites its pinstriperdepot.com ( there was a extra S in there.)
> *


np homie my bad for the typo.


----------



## Guest

thank you guys for the info.....need to get a airbrush or small spray gun for the candy paint then.


----------



## slo

pinche curly te aventaste !


----------



## Allude

so I went out to wal-mart last night and got a little $5 10 piece brush set and some paint.

Im gonna take a shot and practice on some scrap wood and paper and see how I do.

Didnt wanna spend 50 bucks on brushes and show I TOTALLY suck ya know.

Ill try and post some pics, when im done for some input


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 19 2007, 11:43 AM~8134306
> *so I went out to wal-mart last night and got a little $5 10 piece brush set and some paint.
> 
> Im gonna take a shot and practice on some scrap wood and paper and see how I do.
> 
> Didnt wanna spend 50 bucks on brushes and show I TOTALLY suck ya know.
> 
> Ill try and post some pics, when im done for some input
> *


are you sure they were striping brushes i wish i could find some that cheap.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 4 2007, 10:03 PM~8042753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the homies caddy we did, leafing and striping. has some defects not really visible in the picture, but the judge at the show didnt notice :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

DAMN THIS IS ONE GANGSTA ASS TOPIC.


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 19 2007, 11:06 AM~8134711
> *are you sure they were striping brushes i wish i could find some that cheap.
> *



i am sure they are not, I just want to see how I do. 

There liner, shaders, filbert ,round brushes.

They are more art brushes.

but like I said I aint paying 50 or more bucks for brushes i totally suck at.

this is what i did lst night









its a lil crooked 

but my first time.


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING..SOME HERE AND THERE THANKS TO MY TEACHER *CURLY*, IVE BEEN DOING IT FOR 2 MONTHS AND STILL LEARNING THE STRIP, BUT GOT GOOD ON LEAF WORK..AND HES BEEN SHOWING ME SOME TRICKS AND ETC..
MY BIKE THAT ME AND CURLY BUILT :biggrin: *MY STRIPING* AND HIS PAINTING


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 19 2007, 01:43 PM~8135670
> *i am sure they are not, I just want to see how I do.
> 
> There liner, shaders, filbert ,round brushes.
> 
> They are more art brushes.
> 
> but like I said I aint paying 50 or more bucks for brushes i totally suck at.
> 
> this is what i did lst night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a lil crooked
> 
> but my first time.
> *


if you really want to try it, you gotta get the real brushes cause it would be a completely different feeling to it. You can spend $50 bucks and get the real thing and really practice, or get some regular artist paint brushes and waste your time. That doesnt look to bad, but like i said try it with real brushes. if this is just gonna be a once in a time thing for you....its not for you. Striping has to be completely take you over like an obsession, not a hobby.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2007, 05:10 PM~8136946
> *THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING..SOME HERE AND THERE THANKS TO MY TEACHER CURLY, IVE BEEN DOING IT FOR 2 MONTHS AND STILL LEARNING THE STRIP, BUT GOT GOOD ON LEAF WORK..AND HES BEEN SHOWING ME SOME TRICKS AND ETC..
> MY BIKE THAT ME AND CURLY BUILT :biggrin: MY STRIPING AND HIS PAINTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIMS TOO... BIKE & CAR RIMS TOO ALSO LEAFING TOO BUT NO PICS MAYBE LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PANEL THAT I WAS MAKING, WITH WATER DROP EFFECT ON IT TOO LIKE MY BIKE, ON THE FENDER THOUGH  THAT I DID  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> *


 :thumbsup: nice water effect bro.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 19 2007, 07:36 PM~8137454
> *:thumbsup: nice water effect bro.
> *


thanks  im still learning


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2007, 09:32 PM~8138185
> *thanks  im still learning
> *


how do you do that? just water from a spray bottle?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 19 2007, 07:35 PM~8137450
> *if you really want to try it, you gotta get the real brushes cause it would be a completely different feeling to it. You can spend $50 bucks and get the real thing and really practice, or get some regular artist paint brushes and waste your time. That doesnt look to bad, but like i said try it with real brushes. if this is just gonna be a once in a time thing for you....its not for you. Striping has to be completely take you over like an obsession, not a hobby.
> *


well put


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 19 2007, 08:35 PM~8137450
> *if you really want to try it, you gotta get the real brushes cause it would be a completely different feeling to it. You can spend $50 bucks and get the real thing and really practice, or get some regular artist paint brushes and waste your time. That doesnt look to bad, but like i said try it with real brushes. if this is just gonna be a once in a time thing for you....its not for you. Striping has to be completely take you over like an obsession, not a hobby.
> *


i wanted to say something like that but my thought was to harsh.


----------



## chamuco61

heres a couple handbags and a wallet i did for my girl...


----------



## chamuco61

a bike i did for one of my homies..


----------



## chamuco61

done for one of my club members in o.c.


----------



## chamuco61

a couple little bikes i did...the pink one was for my girls niece, and the blue one was for the homie saul...


----------



## chamuco61

my brothers vw's


----------



## chamuco61

old 'fuck around' panel i had laying around here..


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 19 2007, 06:35 PM~8137450
> *if you really want to try it, you gotta get the real brushes cause it would be a completely different feeling to it. You can spend $50 bucks and get the real thing and really practice, or get some regular artist paint brushes and waste your time. That doesnt look to bad, but like i said try it with real brushes. if this is just gonna be a once in a time thing for you....its not for you. Striping has to be completely take you over like an obsession, not a hobby.
> *



Well I look at it like this, I like my money and I want to make sure I spend wisely. I am in the process of building 2 lowrider bikes. One for my homeboy that passed away a dedication to him and another for my 2 daughters.

So $50 bucks is tight in my house.

If I can do it with some reg artist brushes and practice with that and say HeY I can do it. It will better allow me to feel comfortable to get the REAL GOOD brushes.

Im just looking for some insight as if my designs are anygood, im sure they would be better with real brushes.

Thanks for you input I want to try it with the real ones.
I did another one at work today..... Im still a little shaky in my hands and I fat brushed a couple of lines









Any feedback on design welcome.


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 20 2007, 07:38 PM~8144319
> *Well I look at it like this, I like my money and I want to make sure I spend wisely. I am in the process of building 2 lowrider bikes. One for my homeboy that passed away a dedication to him and another for my 2 daughters.
> 
> So $50 bucks is tight in my house.
> 
> If I can do it with some reg artist brushes  and practice with that and say HeY I can do it. It will better allow me to feel comfortable to get the REAL GOOD brushes.
> 
> Im just looking for some insight as if my designs are anygood, im sure they would be better with real brushes.
> 
> Thanks for you input I want to try it with the real ones.
> I did another one at work today..... Im still a little shaky in my hands and I fat brushed a couple of lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback on design welcome.
> *


QUIT.


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 20 2007, 07:25 PM~8144549
> *QUIT.
> *


wow nice, interesting comment.....

interesting input, such thought and heart behind that one....

LOL :roflmao:

Whats your second time look like??? :burn:

If I remember this is called " FUTURE PINSTRIPERS, *BEGINNERS*, SHOW WHAT YOU GOT"


HMMM....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 20 2007, 06:38 PM~8144319
> *Well I look at it like this, I like my money and I want to make sure I spend wisely. I am in the process of building 2 lowrider bikes. One for my homeboy that passed away a dedication to him and another for my 2 daughters.
> 
> So $50 bucks is tight in my house.
> 
> If I can do it with some reg artist brushes  and practice with that and say HeY I can do it. It will better allow me to feel comfortable to get the REAL GOOD brushes.
> 
> Im just looking for some insight as if my designs are anygood, im sure they would be better with real brushes.
> 
> Thanks for you input I want to try it with the real ones.
> I did another one at work today..... Im still a little shaky in my hands and I fat brushed a couple of lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback on design welcome.
> *


NOT BAD BRO, BUT YOU MIGHT WANT TO LOOK AT SOME MAGAZINES AND GET SOME IDEAS FOR YOUR DESIGNS AND SCROLLING.


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 21 2007, 12:41 PM~8148549
> *NOT BAD BRO, BUT YOU MIGHT WANT TO LOOK AT SOME MAGAZINES AND GET SOME IDEAS FOR YOUR DESIGNS AND SCROLLING.
> *


Thanks bro, yeah Ive been watching some videos and trying to get ideas.

That one I did just out of my head as I was doing it. 

Im hopefully going to be getting a brush here real soon, to have the real thing.

So far everything Ive showed it to likes the design.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 21 2007, 12:53 PM~8148629
> *Thanks bro, yeah Ive been watching some videos and trying to get ideas.
> 
> That one I did just out of my head as I was doing it.
> 
> Im hopefully going to be getting a brush here real soon, to have the real thing.
> 
> So far everything Ive showed it to likes the design.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Yeah, you should hurry and get that brush cause they are much longer than regular paint brushes, that is why i tell you it is completely different. I cant hate cause i was drawing out drawing out designs with a pen on paper till i said [email protected]#$ and got everything i needed to really do it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 21 2007, 06:27 PM~8150713
> *Yeah, you should hurry and get that brush cause they are much longer than regular paint brushes, that is why i tell you it is completely different. I cant hate cause i was drawing out drawing out designs with a pen on paper till i said [email protected]#$ and got everything i needed to really do it up. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Man I feel ya.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 20 2007, 06:38 PM~8144319
> *Well I look at it like this, I like my money and I want to make sure I spend wisely. I am in the process of building 2 lowrider bikes. One for my homeboy that passed away a dedication to him and another for my 2 daughters.
> 
> So $50 bucks is tight in my house.
> 
> If I can do it with some reg artist brushes  and practice with that and say HeY I can do it. It will better allow me to feel comfortable to get the REAL GOOD brushes.
> 
> Im just looking for some insight as if my designs are anygood, im sure they would be better with real brushes.
> 
> Thanks for you input I want to try it with the real ones.
> I did another one at work today..... Im still a little shaky in my hands and I fat brushed a couple of lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback on design welcome.
> *



WAAAAYYYYY better than my second time LOL, i think it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 21 2007, 09:18 PM~8151908
> *Thanks Man I feel ya.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 22 2007, 07:26 PM~8157981
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## REALTALK

I WANT TO LEARN HOW TO PINSTRIPE


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 23 2007, 06:28 AM~8160169
> *I WANT TO LEARN HOW TO PINSTRIPE
> *


ok


----------



## Allude

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 22 2007, 08:55 AM~8154345
> *WAAAAYYYYY better than my second time LOL, i think it looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 23 2007, 09:12 AM~8160225
> *ok
> *


 :angry: :angry: kick rocks bitch :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 23 2007, 07:28 AM~8160169
> *I WANT TO LEARN HOW TO PINSTRIPE
> *


the only thing stopping you is you don't have the heart to learn it and do it :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2007, 03:52 PM~8161782
> *the only thing stopping you is you don't have the heart to learn it and do it  :0
> *


 :uh: well I guess when I go to the persian gulf in july I could just practice all over the ship :cheesy: Tag the fuck outta it


----------



## Dolle

been striping for about six months so I'm still learning


----------



## Dolle

here is some more


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too ) 
anyway, thought i'd share 































customer loved it and i was happy with it all.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 07:45 PM~8163234
> *just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too )
> anyway, thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> customer loved it and i was happy with it all.
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 06:45 PM~8163234
> *just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too )
> anyway, thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> customer loved it and i was happy with it all.
> *



dat shit is CLEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 06:45 PM~8163234
> *just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too )
> anyway, thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> customer loved it and i was happy with it all.
> *


thats clean bro :thumbsup: has a lil kafka feel to it :biggrin:


----------



## HtnBmpr

What kind of brush do you used to do that style.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 24 2007, 01:20 AM~8164382
> *thats clean bro :thumbsup: has a lil kafka feel to it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by HtnBmpr_@Jun 24 2007, 01:23 AM~8164399
> *What kind of brush do you used to do that style.
> *


if askingme, i use the mack wizard vortex. #1 and #2


still looking for kafka dvd's- epically since people say that has a kafka feel to it


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

I have the kafka collection cd bought it about 7 years ago


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

for vector vinyl pinstriping..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 24 2007, 09:23 AM~8165556
> *if askingme, i use the mack wizard vortex. #1 and #2
> still looking for kafka dvd's- epically since people say that has a kafka feel to it
> *


you can find them at eastwood.com


----------



## Guest

GOT BORED TODAY AND DECIDED TO DO UP MY TOOL BOX. BEEN A COUPLE OF WEEKS SINCE I'VE TOUCHED THE BRUSHES :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 09:45 PM~8163234
> *just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too )
> anyway, thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> customer loved it and i was happy with it all.
> *


wow , looks like youve been doing it for years , keep it up . beautiful


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i use wizard vortex's #1 and #2 like i said above.
i redid my wifes hood today:


before








after: 









i like it now.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 24 2007, 05:01 PM~8167069
> *you can find them at eastwood.com
> *


i'll look there, thanks.

on your tool box, is that silver leaf or silver paint? 
tool box came out nice, if i had a "nicer" tool box, i'd be all over it too, lol

my next step in life is to start gold leafing.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 24 2007, 07:04 PM~8168087
> *i'll look there, thanks.
> 
> on your tool box, is that silver leaf or silver paint?
> tool box came out nice, if i had a "nicer" tool box, i'd be all over it too, lol
> 
> my next step in life is to start gold leafing.
> *


its silver leaf, but the tool box has a rough textured paint on it so i couldnt turn the leaf....but i didnt care its gonna get messed up anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 24 2007, 05:21 PM~8167560
> *GOT BORED TODAY AND DECIDED TO DO UP MY TOOL BOX. BEEN A COUPLE OF WEEKS SINCE I'VE TOUCHED THE BRUSHES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the leafing is not too glossy cause the paint on the box is too rough and has no clear at all. I was gonna sand it down and paint and prep it right...but it is only for work, gonna be taking it to the shop next week. :biggrin: i wanted to turn the leaf but being the box has a grainy sand finish it would just mess it up. :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 24 2007, 06:56 PM~8168057
> *i use wizard vortex's #1 and #2 like i said above.
> i redid my wifes hood today:
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like it now.
> *


that looks real good bro simple but clean :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE

DAMN HOMIES I JUST READ THE WHOLE FORUM AND I GIVE ALL U GUYS PROPS :thumbsup: I FEEL INSPIRED TO TRY DOING IT AND SEE IF ITS FOR ME, WHERE CAN PICK UP SOME BRUSHES AND PAINT FOR A BEGINNER LIKE MYSELF?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STORMEN323_@Jun 25 2007, 11:53 PM~8177178
> *DAMN HOMIES I JUST READ THE WHOLE FORUM AND I GIVE ALL U GUYS PROPS  :thumbsup:  I FEEL INSPIRED TO TRY DOING IT AND SEE IF ITS FOR ME, WHERE CAN PICK UP SOME BRUSHES AND PAINT FOR A BEGINNER LIKE MYSELF?
> *


JUST PMED YOU WITH INFO BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 24 2007, 06:56 PM~8168057
> *
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like it now.
> *


nice!!!


----------



## Guest

hows everyone doin? :wave:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 27 2007, 09:37 PM~8190777
> *hows everyone doin? :wave:
> *


doin alright  

did this on my practice panell tonight. i bought a new dagger brush to start pullin them lines, and had some time to paint this up while i was down there


----------



## Aceite

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 27 2007, 08:51 PM~8191454
> *doin alright
> 
> did this on my practice panell tonight. i bought a new dagger brush to start pullin them lines, and had some time to paint this up while i was down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG BRO, HOW LONG DO YOU PRACTICE FOR! IF YOU'VE ONLY BEEN DOING IT FOR 3 MONTHS, THIS HAS COME MORE THAN JUST NATURAL TO YOU...ALMOST LIKE A GOD GIVEN TALENT...I STARTED WHEN I STARTED THIS THREAD, AND I STILL AIN'T THAT GOOD. THEN AGAIN I DONT PRACTICE THAT OFTEN ALL IN ALL, PROBABLY HAVE DONE 5 DAYS OF WORK IN 3MONTHS. I DONT THINK I HAVE MORE THAN 40 HOURS OF STRIPING/PRACTICING YET.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 23 2007, 06:45 PM~8163234
> *just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too )
> anyway, thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> customer loved it and i was happy with it all.
> *


this is why i said yours looks like kafka very similar  

this is kafkas work


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 28 2007, 09:29 PM~8197774
> *this is why i said yours looks like kafka very similar
> 
> this is kafkas work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
copy and saved! those are bad ass! i seen one on a web site from kafka promoting the dvd of his but it was to small to really study. 

as for practice, i used to do an hour a day, then i went about 2 weeks without touching the brush, after that i been pushin some good designs out. so the break i took was good.
i cant get enough of it. wish i had more time, but wife and kids come first or i'd be mastering this shit by now  
still have a lot to learn though. i bought a new dagger brush and been having good luck with it. should be posting pics of dagger style soon enough. i REALLY need to master the straight long line though. i can keep the same width just cant keep it straight as an arrow


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 28 2007, 08:54 PM~8198477
> *:0
> copy and saved!  those are bad ass! i seen one on a web site from kafka promoting the dvd of his but it was to small to really study.
> 
> as for practice, i used to do an hour a day, then i went about 2 weeks without touching the brush, after that i been pushin some good designs out. so the break i took was good.
> i cant get enough of it. wish i had more time, but wife and kids come first or i'd be mastering this shit by now
> still have a lot to learn though. i bought a new dagger brush and been having good luck with it.  should be posting pics of dagger style soon enough.  i REALLY need to master the straight long line though.  i can keep the same width just cant keep it straight as an arrow
> *


i know exactly how you feel, those long lines are killer :ugh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

somethign i did tonight, design didnt stay, wife said no!



















IT WAS FAR FROM DONE SO IM GLAD THE WIFE MADE ME WIPE IT CLEAN THERE INSTEAD OF LETTING ME FINESH IT OFF LIKE I PLANNED. 

oops caps


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 29 2007, 07:26 PM~8205448
> *somethign i did tonight, design didnt stay, wife said no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS FAR FROM DONE SO IM GLAD THE WIFE MADE ME WIPE IT CLEAN THERE INSTEAD OF LETTING ME FINESH IT OFF LIKE I PLANNED.
> 
> oops caps
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 29 2007, 09:26 PM~8205448
> *somethign i did tonight, design didnt stay, wife said no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS FAR FROM DONE SO IM GLAD THE WIFE MADE ME WIPE IT CLEAN THERE INSTEAD OF LETTING ME FINESH IT OFF LIKE I PLANNED.
> 
> oops caps
> *


looks like you got love for the stripe go hit up neaby fire hydrants and post pics.


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

some shit from today :0


----------



## sic713

nice... takin the truck to houston..


----------



## hotstuff5964

thanks and yup


----------



## Long Roof

This topic reminds me... I need to get to work. I've been meaning to start practicing for awhile. My dad works at a body shop so I can get a lot of practice panels. But I never think about it when I'm over there.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2007, 03:30 PM~8213850
> *thanks and yup
> *


ill see u there.. aint showing shit, but ill be in set-up line striping..


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 07:15 PM~8214235
> *ill see u there.. aint showing shit, but ill be in set-up line striping..
> *


gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

this is gonna be it for scroll work for awhile, im gonna focus strictly on the dagger brush


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2007, 06:21 PM~8214527
> *gangsta  :biggrin:
> *


hell no.. gunna be hot ass fuck..


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 1 2007, 10:22 PM~8215107
> *this is gonna be it for scroll work for awhile, im gonna focus strictly on the dagger brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know what you do for a living, but you should quit and be a full time striper :0


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2007, 11:05 PM~8215663
> *i dont know what you do for a living, but you should quit and be a full time striper :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## Guest

HERES SOMETHING I DID UP ON THE RAV4 AT 7:00 THIS MORNING, A LIL SLOPPY, BUT WAS RUSHING TO FINISH IT B4 8 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 1 2007, 10:52 PM~8216001
> *HERES SOMETHING I DID UP ON THE RAV4 AT 7:00 THIS MORNING, A LIL SLOPPY, BUT WAS RUSHING TO FINISH IT B4 8 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

any stripers here left handed or am i the only one??


----------



## hotstuff5964

left handed people suck :yes: at everything


----------



## zfelix

:0 :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jul 2 2007, 01:12 PM~8218934-->
> 
> 
> 
> left handed people suck  :yes: at everything
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowFairlane_@Jul 1 2007, 11:52 PM~8216001
> *HERES SOMETHING I DID UP ON THE RAV4 AT 7:00 THIS MORNING, A LIL SLOPPY, BUT WAS RUSHING TO FINISH IT B4 8 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:41 PM~8219114
> *:twak:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

now i remmember why i gave up the dagger brush shit.


fuck i almost threw the brush threw a cement wall :angry: :angry: 

more practice is needed, bur heres what i did tonight.


----------



## hotstuff5964

yeah thats horrible :uh: 



that shit kicks ass :angry:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2007, 09:34 PM~8221949
> *yeah thats horrible :uh:
> that shit kicks ass :angry:
> *



i honestly dont think i will be as good as i pictured with myself on the dagger. and i never noticed how much my hands shake. 


i have ALOT more time to put in on that brush. i was stressed out from what you seen up there, lol- thats 1/2 my problem


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 2 2007, 07:18 PM~8221829
> *now i remmember why i gave up the dagger brush shit.
> fuck i almost threw the brush threw a cement wall  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> more practice is needed, bur heres what i did tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still looks good bro  you should try the kafka brushes...i've found you can do scrolling at ease, and dagger with the same scrolling brush.


----------



## Dolle

some work I did last frinday after work let me know what you think I know I still got a long way to go


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 4 2007, 06:30 PM~8235988
> *some work I did last frinday after work let me know what you think I know I still got a long way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your pretty good at the dagger, you should get a lot of work with the rat rods


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 4 2007, 09:41 PM~8236396
> *your pretty good at the dagger, you should get a lot of work with the rat rods
> *


thanks unfortunatly alot of people I know are into ratrods now so Its good for me geting work but bad for friends to go to lowrider shows with


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~Dam lookin good guys~ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2007, 12:12 PM~8218934
> *left handed people suck  :yes: at everything
> *



:uh: well i dont suck at painting 1/25 scale models at the age of 16 :yes:  



















i also get paid for painting these model cars so i must be doing sumthing right :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 5 2007, 05:33 PM~8241769
> *:uh: well i dont suck at painting 1/25 scale models at the age of 16 :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i alo get paid for painting these model cars so i must be doing sumthing right :thumbsup:
> *


i was waiting for atleast one of them :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 5 2007, 05:33 PM~8241769
> *:uh: well i dont suck at painting 1/25 scale models at the age of 16 :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also get paid for painting these model cars so i must be doing sumthing right :thumbsup:
> *


 no, your bragging- so you suck





j/k, great lookin peice of plastic! very nice


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 5 2007, 05:25 PM~8242586
> *no, your bragging- so you suck
> j/k, great lookin peice of plastic! very nice
> *



LOL no braggin here just provin that leftys can do just as good as rightys LOL anyways TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 5 2007, 05:49 PM~8242707
> *LOL no braggin here just provin that leftys can do just as good as rightys LOL anyways TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2007, 12:12 PM~8218934
> *left handed people suck  :yes: at everything
> *



im not as good as zach (zfelix)

but i do the same thing he does LOL, i have more striping, but no pics...










thats the only pic i have so far...

(and its not the best either)


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 28 2007, 03:12 PM~7993626
> *JUST ADDED SOME MORE LINES TO MY WIFEYS ALTIMA AND SILVER AND GOLD LEAF JUST ON TIME FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S CLEAN.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 5 2007, 10:15 PM~8244888
> *THAT'S CLEAN.
> *


thanks bro, need to redo the gold leaf again though cause i was too lazy to seal it, and it tarnished on me, but ill probably go with the variegated red leaf this time around.


----------



## sic713

freehanded









penciled


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 9 2004, 10:00 AM~1934881
> *People do it both ways.... you can clear over "HOK" paint, One shot takes about an hour to dry but I think it goes on better and is very durable, since it doesn't need to be cleared.*



this i what im talking about :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2007, 04:03 PM~8250213
> *this i what im talking about :0
> *





> *Re: PAINTERS?? clearing over ONE SHOT. question....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The longer you can let 1-Shot dry before clearing over it the better. A buddy of mine lets his shit dry for DAYS before applying any clear over it. Longer is better - if you want quick use HOK.*





> *Light first coat dusting over 1Shot without hardener does get the job done But, is no guarantee against lifting. The trick in my experience is to make sure the 1Shot has completely dried out of the thinner you cut it with.*


so i guess you have to make sure it is completely dry b4 sparying over it, and use hardener


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 05:49 PM~8250116
> *freehanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penciled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 bad ass shit man!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

july 7


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 7 2007, 05:06 PM~8255681
> *july 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro, sometimes its hard to believe you've only been at it for 3 months, cause 3 months ago, you were already doing quality scrolling. your work you first posted up in may looks just as good. I think you've been doing it longer, just haven't realized how much time has gone by.:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 7 2007, 10:04 PM~8256626
> *damn bro, sometimes its hard to believe you've only been at it for 3 months, cause 3 months ago, you were already doing quality scrolling. your work you first posted up in may looks just as good. I think you've been doing it longer, just haven't realized how much time has gone by.:biggrin:
> *


july 30th ( my 31'st b-day ) will mark 4 months 

now when i first started i only had a dagger brush and i set my b-day ( 4 months later ) as a goal to be " master" at the straight line. well not a month into it i gave up ( wish i didnt ) and grabbed the scroll brushes. been doin it since. 

i love scroll work, maybe thats why it came so natural (?) dagger on the other hand, well- i need to set another 4 month mark on that one, lol. and actually set my mind to it and ONLY on the dagger. 

i did this the first day i had the scroll brush........... 
for some reason it wont let me post the info on this pic ( date of cam and pic takin, date posted into computer ) anyway









and this today, JUST over 3 months....... 












i came along way since this- i hope you agree, lol


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 7 2007, 11:27 PM~8257004
> *july 30th ( my 31'st b-day )  will mark 4 months
> 
> now when i first started i only had a dagger brush and i set my b-day ( 4 months later ) as a goal to be " master" at the straight line. well not a month into it i gave up ( wish i didnt ) and grabbed the  scroll brushes. been doin it since.
> 
> i love scroll work, maybe thats why it came so natural (?)  dagger on the other hand, well- i need to set another 4 month mark on that one, lol.  and actually set my mind to it and ONLY on the dagger.
> 
> i did this the first day i had the scroll brush...........
> for some reason it wont let me post the info on this pic ( date of cam and pic takin, date posted into computer ) anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this today, JUST over 3 months.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i came along way since this- i hope you agree, lol
> *


you've come a long way I love checking up on your work


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 7 2007, 11:31 PM~8257033
> *you've come a long way I love checking up on your work
> *



thank you.

i was staring at the forst pic, its been along time since i looked at it. i remember thinking that 1st pic was the shit........... wow was i wrong, lol. 

3 months and 1 week since i picked up the brush, man i wonder if i stayed on the dagger if i would be doin any better then i am now :dunno:


----------



## degre576

true s, awesome work. Ive been practicing too, I've notice that in my first attemps i would add too many scrolls and it looked all jumbled up. So, after looking at other peoples work and yours ive finally caught on. Im the opposite, the dagger style came natural to me because I graffed alot in high school. Ill post picks later.


----------



## degre576

hey true what do you use to thin the paint when you stripe?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 8 2007, 02:20 AM~8257803
> *hey true what do you use to thin the paint when you stripe?
> *


on my practice pannell i use mineral spirits ( easy to find and cheep ) on the cars i use 1shot 602 reducer ( high temp )

on my mower i used mineral spirits and its on there just as good as if i used the 602 though.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 8 2007, 12:35 AM~8257058
> *thank you.
> 
> i was staring at the forst pic, its been along time since i looked at it. i remember thinking that 1st pic was the shit........... wow was i wrong, lol.
> 
> 3 months and 1 week since i picked up the brush, man i wonder if i stayed on the dagger if i would be doin any better then i am now :dunno:
> *


i would bet on that, looks like u got the talent bro


----------



## LowRider_69

i wana get started .... i have some 1 shote and a 00 mack brush wat else do i need?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 8 2007, 02:31 PM~8259626
> *i wana get started .... i have some 1 shote and a 00 mack brush wat else do i need?
> *


reducer ( or mineral spirits ) and a panell to practice on  will need oil to keep the brush alive when not using it. and check youtube to see if you can find a vid on how to trim your brush. craig fraiser seems to be the best demonstrator for that


----------



## degre576

yeah i also use the spirits.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 8 2007, 04:01 PM~8260078
> *yeah i also use the spirits.
> *


you use it on cars ( bikes ect)? how does it hold up, cause im scared to use it on cars and if it holds up as good as the 1shot 602- ill just use straight mineral spirits......


also, heres a tip "the regal" gave me and im just now doing:

for blank signs, use the " be aware of dog" signs and such from walmart- $.97 each. i painted the back of them black. like i said earlier on, im so sick of wiping clean this trunk lid when i love whats on it, now i can keep some  

thanks for the tip "the regal"


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

its like show and tell here, lmao


anyway, this is my laptop, gotta have the flying eye ball!!!!!!!! 

i know the trash needs changed, i am scrollong on some signs i mentioned above right now. actually, im callin it quets, im a little tippsy and $.97 is exact;y $.97 these days, dont wanna waste. your lookin at my work area there, i call it the dungeon for many reasons. unfineshed basement for 1 HA, dont mine my rambling............................

oh, and some shit i did earlier today just to post pics, i didnt care for it and wiped it clean fast.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 8 2007, 09:29 PM~8261807
> *
> 
> its like show and tell here, lmao
> anyway, this is my laptop, gotta have the flying eye ball!!!!!!!!
> 
> i know the trash needs changed, i am scrollong on some signs i mentioned above right now. actually, im callin it quets, im a little tippsy and $.97 is exact;y $.97 these days, dont wanna waste.  your lookin at my work area there,  i call it the dungeon for many reasons.  unfineshed basement for 1 HA, dont mine my rambling............................
> 
> oh, and some shit i did earlier today just to post pics, i didnt care for it and wiped it clean fast.
> *



oops , forgot to add :


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 9 2007, 02:29 AM~8261807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like show and tell here, lmao
> anyway, this is my laptop, gotta have the flying eye ball!!!!!!!!
> 
> i know the trash needs changed, i am scrollong on some signs i mentioned above right now. actually, im callin it quets, im a little tippsy and $.97 is exact;y $.97 these days, dont wanna waste.  your lookin at my work area there,  i call it the dungeon for many reasons.  unfineshed basement for 1 HA, dont mine my rambling............................
> 
> oh, and some shit i did earlier today just to post pics, i didnt care for it and wiped it clean fast.
> *


damn bro..love lookin at your progress...lookin real real good
oh..i have that same travieso poster hangin up..lol


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 8 2007, 08:29 PM~8261807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like show and tell here, lmao
> anyway, this is my laptop, gotta have the flying eye ball!!!!!!!!
> 
> i know the trash needs changed, i am scrollong on some signs i mentioned above right now. actually, im callin it quets, im a little tippsy and $.97 is exact;y $.97 these days, dont wanna waste.  your lookin at my work area there,  i call it the dungeon for many reasons.  unfineshed basement for 1 HA, dont mine my rambling............................
> 
> oh, and some shit i did earlier today just to post pics, i didnt care for it and wiped it clean fast.
> *




nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 8 2007, 06:42 PM~8261507
> *you use it on cars ( bikes ect)? how does it hold up, cause im scared to use it on cars and if it holds up as good as the 1shot 602- ill just use straight mineral spirits......
> also, heres a tip "the regal" gave me and im just now doing:
> 
> for blank signs, use the " be aware of dog" signs and such from walmart- $.97 each. i painted the back of them black. like i said earlier on, im so sick of wiping clean this trunk lid when i love whats on it, now i can keep some
> 
> thanks for the tip "the regal"
> *


its cool to use the mineral spirits to reduce the 1 shot, however....was told by a few people that, that is actually what causes the infamous bad reaction when cleared over....so if your work is not gonna be cleared over...the mineral spirits is cool, but if its gonna get cleared over use hardener and reducer, and last but not least follow the proper procedure for clearing over 1shot. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

heres a pinstripe i did on a 1/24th scale 59 impala uffin:

i know its not perfect, but i just got into it...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 08:26 AM~8265129
> *heres a pinstripe i did on a 1/24th scale 59 impala uffin:
> 
> i know its not perfect, but i just got into it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 9 2007, 04:41 PM~8268767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK FOR BEING SO SMALL BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 9 2007, 04:41 PM~8268767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, 3 years younger than me, and your better LOL


----------



## slo

thats damn good for being such a smal canvas to work on...


----------



## sic713

from today.. real white gold leaf.. from kustoms shop


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 10 2007, 12:54 AM~8271898
> *thats damn good for being such a smal canvas to work on...
> *


gel-pen


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 11 2007, 05:33 PM~8286881
> *gel-pen
> *


 :nono: ..... :roflmao: try with a brush, you could get crisper, sharper, thinnner lines, get a size 1.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2007, 10:46 PM~8280244
> *from today.. real white gold leaf.. from kustoms shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE LEAF YOU GOT FROM CURLY HUH


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 11 2007, 05:56 PM~8287012
> *:nono: ..... :roflmao: try with a brush, you could get crisper, sharper, thinnner lines, get a size 1.
> *



dont trip im working with brush 2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 11 2007, 06:02 PM~8287049
> *THATS THE LEAF YOU GOT FROM CURLY HUH
> *


no, he gave me gold..
this is some i bought


----------



## Mr. White

ttt


----------



## DREEGZ

frame i am working on , did primer to stripes.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 12 2007, 06:32 PM~8296247
> *frame i am working on , did primer to stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8296247
> *frame i am working on , did primer to stripes.
> 
> 
> *


 verry nice, them lines just flow smoothly. i'll get there one day.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Jul 12 2007, 10:00 PM~8296420-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK BRO  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx bro , really enjoy lookin at work you post up also
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-True-S_Mike_@Jul 13 2007, 12:33 AM~8297983
> *verry nice, them lines just flow smoothly. i'll get there one day.
> *


 your scrolls are beautifull homie. thx for the compliments


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 11 2007, 06:33 PM~8286881
> *gel-pen
> *


stil looks slick


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 13 2007, 11:31 AM~8300996
> *thx bro , really enjoy lookin at work you post up also
> your scrolls are beautifull homie. thx for the compliments
> *


very nice work. what color is the frame? looks real close to the color of mine


----------



## DREEGZ

thank you , the frame is a mettalic red from nason.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Jul 11 2007, 07:56 PM~8287012-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: ..... :roflmao: try with a brush, you could get crisper, sharper, thinnner lines, get a size 1.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats funny i thought it was a good idea for easy cheap 1/25 scale pinstripes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Jul 13 2007, 11:39 AM~8301069
> *stil looks slick
> *


hell yeah have you seen the ones minidreams has done.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 14 2007, 06:44 PM~8309579
> *whats funny i thought it was a good idea for easy cheap 1/25 scale pinstripes.
> *


i was trying to be serious :nono: n then showing i was only joking :roflmao: cant take a joke bro :biggrin:


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8296247
> *frame i am working on , did primer to stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dwnlow4lif

my first attempt at the scroll brush..cant get the hang of circles yet..so its just a quick easy lil design :uh: :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jul 17 2007, 05:28 PM~8330711
> *my first attempt at the scroll brush..cant get the hang of circles yet..so its just a quick easy lil design :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice first try bro :thumbsup: the circles are the hardest, but once you figure out how to pull the brush as you turn, it gets easier :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

focusing on the dagger again. dont mind the pencil marking at the bottom- i didnt take that off before pic. anyway, gettin better..... slowly. no rush though, theres no race to be won. 

other one is signs i been doin for my garage, dagger and scroll mix except for that one in right lower corner


----------



## DREEGZ

awesome work as always bro ! keep postin i love it.


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 18 2007, 01:16 AM~8331094
> *nice first try bro  :thumbsup: the circles are the hardest, but once you figure out how to pull the brush as you turn, it gets easier :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro
thats my problem with circles right now...lol


----------



## Allude

I picked up a 00 mack brush at a local art store......

WOOO hoooo time to practice.....


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

SOMETHING LIKE THIS LOOKS NICE ALBERT!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 19 2007, 07:44 PM~8348445
> *SOMETHING LIKE THIS LOOKS NICE ALBERT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's albert? and thanks :cheesy: 

if you save that to your comp and use windows paint to flip it upside down, it looks better :0 imo anyway, i didnt take a pic of it upside down caus ei didnt paint it like that, but i wish i did


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

back again on the dagger ( red and purple one is scroll and dagger ) 

i cant take credit for the design on the red and purple one.....i'd say 80% of the design is my redo, anyway, its done and hung.

the purple one is what i was working on today, all my design, NOT done. still 1-2 colors need to be added 
i think im gettin the feel of the dagger brush


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 20 2007, 06:52 PM~8355582
> *back again on the dagger ( red and purple one is scroll and dagger )
> 
> i cant take credit for the design on the red and purple one.....i'd say 80% of the design is my redo,  anyway, its done and hung.
> 
> the purple one is what i was working on today, all my design,  NOT done. still 1-2 colors need to be added
> i think im gettin the feel of the dagger brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

heres a sneek peek of my 2nd customers car while i was working on it, sister couldnt wait till i was done to take a picture. cant reveal the finished product till he sees it today, used the scroll and dagger on this one  in reality have done 3 other cars, but its been family with just some minor scrolling and no pay :biggrin: 

\


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 21 2007, 11:56 AM~8358726
> *heres a sneek peek of my 2nd customers car while i was working on it, sister couldnt wait till i was done to take a picture. cant reveal the finished product till he sees it today, used the scroll and dagger on this one  in reality have done 3 other cars, but its been family with just some minor scrolling and no pay :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


looks great!

once i get comfortable with this dagger ( gonna be awhlie ) i will be hittin the gold, silver, and candy leaf HEAVY. im takin my baby steps first.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

brown one not done
purple i fineshed ( gettin good on being straight on the brush )
the 1/2 dagger 1/2 scroll i didnt like but it did take some time doing so fuck it


----------



## Dolle

here is some of my latest work still learning and I don't practice as much as I would like


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

keep at it and stay positive, that was my problem...... i stressed over every line i did. now i see progress in my own work. 

what kind of box is that?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 21 2007, 11:02 PM~8361308
> *keep at it and stay positive, that was my problem...... i stressed over every line i did.  now i see progress in my own work.
> 
> what kind of box is that?
> *


its just a old tool box that belonged to my dad I red oxide primered it.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 22 2007, 01:08 PM~8363719
> *its just a old tool box that belonged to my dad I red oxide primered it.
> *


 agh, ok. i didnt think it was a tool box the way is was settin on the arm of that chair and not tipping the chair over. empty and lite i sapose


----------



## Guest

here it is the finished product


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 22 2007, 03:50 PM~8364610
> *here it is the finished product
> 
> 
> *


 what did you charge?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 22 2007, 04:50 PM~8364610
> *here it is the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow! , looks crazy , wondering how u got into position to pull lines comfortably on the roof?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 22 2007, 03:02 PM~8364977
> *what did you charge?
> *


  thats between me n the homie, we go way back, and President of Strictly Family, and being my second customer.....and i know he'll get me some more clients(already has 2 lined up for me)  but lets just say most stripers i've talked to easily charge starting at $1000 for what i did. of course that's a pro's price. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 22 2007, 03:30 PM~8365155
> *wow! , looks crazy , wondering how u got into position to pull lines comfortably on the roof?
> *


use to break dance homie  so most positions for me become comfortable as long as i twist and turn till i find myself comfortable....and a tape going across the middle of the roof helps out. :biggrin: just popped open the door, stood up on the rocker, leaned over till arm was parallel to the tape and pulled.....im sure thats the way pro's do it to....can't just eyeball a center line.  tape is my best friend right now. until i get real good.....im still learning, dont practice really at all, which is why i dont post up anything more often. if not i'd probably be scrolling as good as true-s  but between trying to hurry and finish the build up of my motor in my '60 impala and taking the '64 fairlane to Reds, then to the homies body shop, and making time for the family, dont have time to practice. the olds was one of my best practice panels yet......second leafing i done....well 3rd if you include the piece of metal i brought home from work to try it on. Like i told my homie, if your a natural born artist, this will come easily, que no?  i've been drawing since i was able to hold a pencil or crayon.....and it wasn't till almost 4 months ago, when i started this thread, that i knew, and made a decision to use the talent God gave me, and stop letting it go to waste.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 22 2007, 09:31 PM~8366522
> *use to break dance homie   so most positions for me become comfortable as long as i twist and turn till i find myself comfortable....and a tape going across the middle of the roof helps out.  :biggrin: just popped open the door, stood up on the rocker, leaned over till arm was parallel to the tape and pulled.....im sure thats the way pro's do it to....can't just eyeball a center line.  tape is my best friend right now. until i get real good.....im still learning, dont practice really at all, which is why i dont post up anything more often. if not i'd probably be scrolling as good as true-s   but between trying to hurry and finish the build up of my motor in my '60 impala and taking the '64 fairlane to Reds, then to the homies body shop, and making time for the family, dont have time to practice. the olds was one of my best practice panels yet......second leafing i done....well 3rd if you include the piece of metal i brought home from work to try it on. Like i told my homie, if your a natural born artist, this will come easily, que no?  i've been drawing since i was able to hold a pencil or crayon.....and it wasn't till almost 4 months ago, when i started this thread, that i knew, and made a decision to use the talent God gave me, and stop letting it go to waste.
> *



:0 

thanks


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 22 2007, 10:31 PM~8366522
> *use to break dance homie   so most positions for me become comfortable as long as i twist and turn till i find myself comfortable....and a tape going across the middle of the roof helps out.  :biggrin: just popped open the door, stood up on the rocker, leaned over till arm was parallel to the tape and pulled.....im sure thats the way pro's do it to....can't just eyeball a center line.  tape is my best friend right now. until i get real good.....im still learning, dont practice really at all, which is why i dont post up anything more often. if not i'd probably be scrolling as good as true-s   but between trying to hurry and finish the build up of my motor in my '60 impala and taking the '64 fairlane to Reds, then to the homies body shop, and making time for the family, dont have time to practice. the olds was one of my best practice panels yet......second leafing i done....well 3rd if you include the piece of metal i brought home from work to try it on. Like i told my homie, if your a natural born artist, this will come easily, que no?  i've been drawing since i was able to hold a pencil or crayon.....and it wasn't till almost 4 months ago, when i started this thread, that i knew, and made a decision to use the talent God gave me, and stop letting it go to waste.
> *


keep it up homie , i agree with everything u just said , use that talent god gave u


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 22 2007, 08:51 PM~8367298
> *keep it up homie , i agree with everything u just said , use that talent god gave u
> *


  thanks bro, just dont know how soon i wanna do another full panel job like that again....its a lot of hours. i'd get home after 8hrs. of work, and get to the car right away and put another 3-4 hours on that car. I'm sure you know, theres really no cutting corners...all you can do is get better at pulling those lines faster.....which i know i need to do, cause that car should of been 16 hrs. of work, but for me turned out to be 24 hrs. of work.  due time, right? :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ATT************

can some one please tell me how to remove stock sticker pinstripes on a car/truck?????? fingernail just isnt doin it. 

thanks in advance


----------



## hotstuff5964

don't they sell some little rubber wheel thing that you can put on a drill or die grinder that takes that shit off?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 23 2007, 01:33 PM~8371177
> *don't they sell some little rubber wheel thing that you can put on a drill or die grinder that takes that shit off?
> *


i dunno, rubber wheel....... wouldnt that dull the clear coat? gotta be an easier way, if not- i will look for this rubber wheel


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8371294
> *i dunno, rubber wheel....... wouldnt that dull the clear coat? gotta be an easier way, if not- i will look for this rubber wheel
> *


it called an eraser wheel it works well

have you tried a heat gun to soften the sticker? depending on the age and condition it works pretty well


----------



## degre576

itsl like a giant eraser wheel, sorta looks like a gear wheel


----------



## degre576

i could'nt find the one i was talking about but hop e this helps copy and paste.

http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=...temType=PRODUCT


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 23 2007, 02:47 PM~8371704
> *i could'nt find the one i was talking about but hop e this helps copy and paste.
> 
> http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=...temType=PRODUCT
> *


helped alot, but i dont have an air drill. just a 14 volt drill. i'll try heat - will a regular hair dryer work?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 23 2007, 01:51 PM~8372214
> *helped alot, but i dont have an air drill. just a 14 volt drill. i'll try heat - will a regular hair dryer work?
> *


its like the homie said, depends on how old the tape is, tends to chip if it is old rather than peel off. the rubber wheel(eraser) is your best bet if its old, or being really careful and slipping a razor along the paint....very carefully, and lifting it up that way. besides that :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 23 2007, 07:55 PM~8373812
> *its like the homie said, depends on how old the tape is, tends to chip if it is old rather than peel off. the rubber wheel(eraser) is your best bet if its old, or being really careful and slipping a razor along the paint....very carefully, and lifting it up that way. besides that  :dunno:
> *


ok - its not old. looks liek it was put on yesterday just hard to get up! i dont think that eraser thing will work on a normal drill but i can try it. after that ill try heat, ill get the fuckin tourch out :cheesy: J/K ofcourse


----------



## BigLinc

try the hair dryer first sence you probably got one around with the wife and all, just have to work slower sence it doesnt get as hot as a heat gun


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 23 2007, 08:12 PM~8375115
> *ok - its not old. looks liek it was put on yesterday just hard to get up!  i dont think that eraser thing will work on a normal drill but i can try it. after that ill try heat, ill get the fuckin tourch out  :cheesy:    J/K ofcourse
> *


the heat gun is a handy tool to have bro....you can pick one up at harborfreight for like 15 bucks i think. i bought it to repair bumpers at work, works great :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

oh, and your electric drill, should work great for turning the leaf once you get to that :biggrin: thats what i use


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8375435
> *oh, and your electric drill, should work great for turning the leaf once you get to that :biggrin: thats what i use
> *


 thats what i hear. maybe you can help me out once i get that far. you seem to be doing big things with it. 




i'll look for a heat gun.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## wimone

JUST FINISHED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 24 2007, 12:52 AM~8377190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats how us leftys do work!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 24 2007, 07:04 AM~8377908
> *JUST FINISHED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a lot of scrolling bro, looks good....how long you been at it now??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

shit looks great wim!!!! pics of infront of door handles by chance?


----------



## dwnlow4lif

my second attempt on the scroll brush :uh: :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jul 24 2007, 04:05 PM~8381623
> *my second attempt on the scroll brush :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad bro, keep at it


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 25 2007, 01:17 AM~8382528
> *not bad bro, keep at it
> *


thanks homie..yeah i gotta get use to the line thickness with the scroll brush..much different to me than the dagger brush


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Jul 24 2007, 11:21 AM~8380048-->
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of scrolling bro, looks good....how long you been at it now??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE, I'VE BEEN STRIPING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS NOW, AND THE SCROLL WORK STARTED ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO AND REALLY HIT BIG WHEN I DID THIS CAR FOR EDDIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-True-S_Mike_@Jul 24 2007, 12:30 PM~8380555
> *shit looks great wim!!!! pics of infront of door handles by chance?
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I WILL SEE WHAT I HAVE HIDDEN IN MY STASH!!! LOL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jul 25 2007, 02:10 PM~8389293
> *thanks homie..yeah i gotta get use to the line thickness with the scroll brush..much different to me than the dagger brush
> *


it was easier with the scroll brush than the dagger for me :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

I been Doing This For About 3 weeks now 



yes it is a lil shakey but its just practice LMK what u think :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

I Have A question

if u stripe on a car with oneshot thats cleared and if u dont like it and u decide to wipe it off with mineral spirits will it fuck up or dull the clear under the striping???


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:07 AM~8394097
> *I Have A question
> 
> if u stripe on a car with oneshot thats cleared and if u dont like it and u decide to wipe it off with mineral spirits will it fuck up or dull the clear under the striping???
> *


no


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:07 AM~8394097
> *I Have A question
> 
> if u stripe on a car with oneshot thats cleared and if u dont like it and u decide to wipe it off with mineral spirits will it fuck up or dull the clear under the striping???
> *


naw bro, unless its fresh clear, then you could burn the clear


----------



## kustombuilder

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

WHATS CRAKIN ALBERT... JUST SPOKE TO ALEX, HE STOPED @ DA SPOT TODAY AND PICKED UP DA STENCIL FOR ME... LET ME NO WHEN YOU WANT ME TO DROP OFF DA CAR........ :biggrin:      :thumbsup: :werd: hno:


----------



## sic713

did this during set-up for the houston show.. i started while it was one the trailor.. finished while he has settingup display.. car moving and all..
enjoy!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 06:27 PM~8400245
> *did this during set-up for the houston show.. i started while it was one the trailor.. finished while he has settingup display.. car moving and all..
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight bro, last minute thing, and clean work


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 09:27 PM~8400245
> *did this during set-up for the houston show.. i started while it was one the trailor.. finished while he has settingup display.. car moving and all..
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks dope sic , love the lettering!


----------



## sic713

the letters match his plaque....


----------



## Dolle

here is some stripes I did at a show this weekend


----------



## gabendacutlass

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 22 2007, 02:50 PM~8364610
> *here it is the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good the homie tommy's ride is looking good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 29 2007, 10:05 PM~8422901
> *looks good the homie tommy's  ride is looking good.... :thumbsup:
> *


  friend of the family i c :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 30 2007, 06:54 PM~8430580
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 31 2007, 06:13 PM~8440504
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Guest




----------



## sic713

sup fellaz..
whats new


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8450803
> *sup fellaz..
> whats new
> *


NUTHIN MUCH BRO, JUST HERE LOOKIN AT POSTS


----------



## NIMSTER64

can some one post pics of the brush next the the type of lines pullled with that brush and the name and model of the brush.I want to get some brushes but don't know where to start


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2007, 10:57 PM~8452806
> *can some one post pics of the brush next the the type of lines pullled with that brush and the name and model of the brush.I want to get some brushes but don't know where to start
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8450803
> *sup fellaz..
> whats new
> *




Practice :uh:


----------



## lowriv1972

This is a car that I just finished. I have been stripping on and off for a couple of years. This was my first big project as far as stripping. I will be leafing it next week.









my girlfriends foot!!!









My Dads bagger I just finished as well!!! Complete candy and graphics!!

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8461364
> *Practice :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need to do the same.. gotta get more practice panels..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 04:03 AM~8453561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie.Is the paint ready to pinstripe or does it need to be mixed.I don't know anything about it.and if it needs to be mixed then with what?


----------



## zfelix

yes it does

i use mineral spirits which can be found at home depot

u should pick up a few pinstriping DVDs before u buy all the shit and learn about it thats what i did i studyed this shit for months and now im just practicing 

look on you tube or something for pinstriping and u notice that they dont literally mix the paint they have 2 jars and a magazine u dip your brush into the paint jar and u pallet back and fourth on the magazine then u dip your brush into the mineral spirits and u pallet it into the paint to make it flow smoother but like i said your gonna just have to pick up some DVD's or if u know anyone that stipres around u watch them and see what they do its like a monkey see monkey do type thing


----------



## degre576

did this in a homies speaker box, still need more practice though.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 12:49 AM~8462186
> *yes it does
> 
> i use mineral spirits which can be found at home depot
> 
> u should pick up a few pinstriping DVDs before u buy all the shit and learn about it thats what i did i studyed this shit for months and now im just practicing
> 
> look on you tube or something for pinstriping and u notice that they dont literally mix the paint they have 2 jars and a magazine u dip your brush into the paint jar and u pallet back and fourth on the magazine then u dip your brush into the mineral spirits and u pallet it into the paint to make it flow smoother but like i said your gonna just have to pick up some DVD's or if u know anyone that stipres around u watch them and see what they do its like a monkey see monkey do type thing
> *


MINERAL SPIRITS IS GOOD FOR THINNING OUT ONE SHOT.....ONLY IF YOUR NOT GONNA CLEAR OVER IT. CURLY TOLD ME TO BE SURE TO USE ONE SHOT REDUCER AND HARDENER WHEN YOUR PLANNING ON CLEARING OVER IT. THEY JUST CLEARED OVER THE CAR IS STRIPED/LEAFED UP AND NO PROBLEMS :thumbsup: .....BUT FOR PRACTICING....MINERAL SPIRITS (THINNER) IS PERFECT :biggrin:


----------



## Silverback

Did anyone catch “Hard Shine” last night?

They did some striping on their latest project car and what was interesting is that they had a pattern and somehow transferred the pattern to the trunk, you could see the pattern and some bit of a quad/grid pattern with it.

Any idea what they used to transfer the pattern without damaging the paint?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Silverback_@Aug 3 2007, 07:08 PM~8467584
> *Did anyone catch “Hard Shine” last night?
> 
> They did some striping on their latest project car and what was interesting is that they had a pattern and somehow transferred the pattern to the trunk, you could see the pattern and some bit of a quad/grid pattern with it.
> 
> Any idea what they used to transfer the pattern without damaging the paint?
> *


 :dunno: what show your talking about...never heard of it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Silverback_@Aug 3 2007, 07:08 PM~8467584
> *Did anyone catch “Hard Shine” last night?
> 
> They did some striping on their latest project car and what was interesting is that they had a pattern and somehow transferred the pattern to the trunk, you could see the pattern and some bit of a quad/grid pattern with it.
> 
> Any idea what they used to transfer the pattern without damaging the paint?
> *


u might be thinkin about the pounce pad method they make a pattern on a grid then they cut out lil holes with a pounce and they put the grid paper on the car and put chalk on it and then pull the paper off and the chalk shows the image of the pattern then they just stripe it


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 3 2007, 09:12 PM~8467951
> *:dunno: what show your talking about...never heard of it
> *


comes on tlc after american chopper. they built rat rods, hot rods and stuff like that, not like boyd.


----------



## Silverback

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 11:39 PM~8468085
> *u might be thinkin about the pounce pad method they make a pattern on a grid then they cut out lil holes with a pounce and they put the grid paper on the car and put chalk on it and then pull the paper off and the chalk shows the image of the pattern then they just stripe it
> *


I’ve done the pounce pad thing with flame outlines… It looked like it could have been chalk, but the pattern on the paint was much more distinct than what I’ve seen with a pounce pad, my wife commented the same thing when she saw the pattern on the trunk lid. You mention a grid pattern, I’ve never seen anything like that using the pounce pad thing, but this did have a grid pattern almost as distinct as their striping guide.


----------



## Silverback

As far as the show goes, interesting speed shop, but I can't believe the lengths that they went to accommodate the interns, some of the crap that a few of them have pulled already I would have booted them on the spot, without even debating it.

http://turbo.discovery.com/hard-shine/hard-shine.html


----------



## Dolle

Am I the only one that loves the smell of one shot? not like huffing but like the smell when you go get a tattoo


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 11:49 PM~8480415
> *Am I the only one that loves the smell of one shot? not like huffing but like the smell when you go get a tattoo
> *


the tattoo smell is great, dont really care for the oneshot smell

any new pics from the people in here? projects, practice, or just fuckin around on the brush?

i havent touched a brush in a long time


----------



## Guest

:dunno:


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

Whut up fellow pinheads ! Just stoped by to say keep it up, and if i may say try some GARY JENSON swiurly Q bruhes for scroll work instead of daggers or swords.
Also when stripping with HOK use some universal retarder to slow down drying time(like summertime)While learning this can piss you off cus brush drags or skips!
So keep the art alive!!!


----------



## slo

some of the dopest work ever right there...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Aug 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8485698
> *Whut up fellow pinheads ! Just stoped by to say keep it up, and if i may say try some GARY JENSON swiurly Q bruhes for scroll work instead of daggers or swords.
> Also when stripping with HOK use some universal retarder to slow down drying time(like summertime)While learning this can piss you off cus brush drags or skips!
> So keep the art alive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talking about..... :thumbsup: danny hooked up my wifeys altima, and then i got hooked on striping. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

YOU SIC MOTHA PUTO!
Wicked skillz!
PURO


----------



## Guest

might have more work done by next friday to post up


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 02:49 AM~8462186
> *yes it does
> 
> i use mineral spirits which can be found at home depot
> 
> u should pick up a few pinstriping DVDs before u buy all the shit and learn about it thats what i did i studyed this shit for months and now im just practicing
> 
> look on you tube or something for pinstriping and u notice that they dont literally mix the paint they have 2 jars and a magazine u dip your brush into the paint jar and u pallet back and fourth on the magazine then u dip your brush into the mineral spirits and u pallet it into the paint to make it flow smoother but like i said your gonna just have to pick up some DVD's or if u know anyone that stipres around u watch them and see what they do its like a monkey see monkey do type thing
> *


I had a couple dvds but I can not find them.whats a good startwr kit as far as brushes and materials?I am going to start looking around.I want to try to do some striping on my car befor it gets painted.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 3 2007, 02:57 PM~8465234
> *MINERAL SPIRITS IS GOOD FOR THINNING OUT ONE SHOT.....ONLY IF YOUR NOT GONNA CLEAR OVER IT. CURLY TOLD ME TO BE SURE TO USE ONE SHOT REDUCER AND HARDENER WHEN YOUR PLANNING ON CLEARING OVER IT. THEY JUST CLEARED OVER THE CAR IS STRIPED/LEAFED UP AND NO PROBLEMS  :thumbsup: .....BUT FOR PRACTICING....MINERAL SPIRITS (THINNER) IS PERFECT  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 7 2007, 10:24 PM~8500180
> *thanks for the info
> *


hopefully works for you bro...just passing on the info given to me......  thats y i started this thread for helpful hints and to show off what beginners can do :biggrin: just as i've been helped, i will help others if possible.


----------



## chamuco61

im stripin up a few new plexi panels this week, i have a presentation at my job on thursday with them....im an instructor at a day program for the disabled and they were all fascinated with my pinstriping stuff, so my boss asked me to do a presentation for them...ill post pics of the work soon as im done with them..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2007, 12:06 AM~8501006
> *im stripin up a few new plexi panels this week, i have a presentation at my job on thursday with them....im an instructor at a day program for the disabled and they were all fascinated with my pinstriping stuff, so my boss asked me to do a presentation for them...ill post pics of the work soon as im done with them..
> *


----------



## savageloc24

Does anybody know about trimming brushes? I just got a mack 00 and want to learn.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2007, 12:02 AM~8510105
> *Does anybody know about trimming brushes? I just got a mack 00 and want to learn.
> *


 :dunno: havent needed to.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2007, 02:02 AM~8510105
> *Does anybody know about trimming brushes? I just got a mack 00 and want to learn.
> *



oil the brush down, then lay it down sliding it till it comes to a nice sword like point like it shoudl when painting......... lay it on the flat side and look for any hairs out of place ( too long ) and use a clean new razer and slowly trim the hars so its more natural shapped. then you can if you want take the verry tip of the top for more blunt end and starting points. this comes from craig fraiser dvd. hope it helped.


----------



## POKERZ661

> _Originally posted by Silverback_@Aug 3 2007, 07:08 PM~8467584
> *Did anyone catch “Hard Shine” last night?
> 
> They did some striping on their latest project car and what was interesting is that they had a pattern and somehow transferred the pattern to the trunk, you could see the pattern and some bit of a quad/grid pattern with it.
> 
> Any idea what they used to transfer the pattern without damaging the paint?
> *



the pattern is drawn on with a (STABILO ) you can pick them up in many art supply shops. They come in many colors. The grid that you are talking about is placed using the STABILO to give the striper a reference point to draw out the pattern. Hope this can help you out.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 9 2007, 12:34 PM~8513345
> *oil the brush down, then lay it down sliding it till it comes to a nice sword like point like it shoudl when painting......... lay it on the flat side and look for any hairs out of place ( too long ) and use a clean new razer and slowly trim the hars so its more natural shapped.  then you can if you want take the verry tip of the top for more blunt end and starting points.  this comes from craig fraiser dvd. hope it helped.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 9 2007, 11:34 AM~8513345
> *oil the brush down, then lay it down sliding it till it comes to a nice sword like point like it shoudl when painting......... lay it on the flat side and look for any hairs out of place ( too long ) and use a clean new razer and slowly trim the hars so its more natural shapped.  then you can if you want take the verry tip of the top for more blunt end and starting points.  this comes from craig fraiser dvd. hope it helped.
> *


thanks homie. helped alot.


----------



## Guest

heres my homies 2008 Harley Davidson RoadKing... Just bought it wednesday...dropped it off with me on friday night....one day job  spent saturday at danny d's shop getting pointers, that REALLY came in handy and cut down my time A LOT! Got home got started on the Hog at 3 and stopped at 7, woke up this morning started at 8 and finished at 10 this morning, delivered it by noon :biggrin: ...and for those that have tried striping a bike......it aint easy getting in to those tight spots when everythings on it!

*BEFORE* WITH THE RED LINE HE HATED









































*AFTER* ALL RAIDERED OUT!


----------



## Guest

:uh: :biggrin: THATS HOW BIG AL DOES IT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!
THAT SHIT LOOKS TITE!!!!!  :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 12 2007, 05:24 PM~8536595
> *:uh:  :biggrin: THATS HOW BIG AL DOES IT
> *


what kind of leaf you use??


----------



## socapots

not shure if this was asked yet or before.. but what type of stores are you guys getting your brushes from?? what kinds and how many differnt kinds are there??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2007, 12:20 PM~8551705
> *what kind of leaf you use??
> *


been using loose leaf, but gonna change to patent leaf....way easier, just have a lot of loose, so i need to use it up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 14 2007, 12:45 PM~8551944
> *been using loose leaf, but gonna change to patent leaf....way easier, just have a lot of loose, so i need to use it up
> *


damn, you get yours to turn easy. i cant get loose leaf to turn for shit sometimes..
patent leaf is the shit, its turns beautifully.. with ease..

every once in a while my loose leaf will turn badass.. im doing something wrong..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2007, 01:00 PM~8552030
> *damn, you get yours to turn easy. i cant get loose leaf to turn for shit sometimes..
> patent leaf is the shit, its turns beautifully.. with ease..
> 
> every once in a while my loose leaf will turn badass.. im doing something wrong..
> *


to turn it i use my battery powered hand drill with the felt from a dremil tool....it almost polishes it as it turns it....its just applying the right amount of pressure.....because sometimes i do push down a little to much and lifts a little on the edges. :biggrin: ..... as for the patent leaf....hell yeah its the shit, after watchin danny d put down the patent leaf, i made the decision to switch over.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 14 2007, 12:28 PM~8551788
> *not shure if this was asked yet or before.. but what type of stores are you guys getting your brushes from?? what kinds and how many differnt kinds are there??
> *


i get mines from kustomshop.com


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 14 2007, 05:52 PM~8554601
> *to turn it i use my battery powered hand drill with the felt from a dremil tool....it almost polishes it as it turns it....its just applying the right amount of pressure.....because sometimes i do push down a little to much and lifts a little on the edges.  :biggrin: ..... as for the patent leaf....hell yeah its the shit, after watchin danny d put down the patent leaf, i made the decision to switch over.
> *


kool.. i use slik velvet and turn it with my hand..

i watched curly stripped for 2 days using patent leaf.. he gave me a book to try, feel in love.. ive done made the switch, thanks to him..


----------



## hotstuff5964

ftw is patent leaf?


----------



## Topox3

tumbado!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 14 2007, 06:37 PM~8555045
> *ftw is patent leaf?
> *


leaf thats is stuck to the tissue paper..
made for outside work..

the "real" shit
23 karats *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

and here i am using the $9.99 a book shit from ebay


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 14 2007, 07:17 PM~8555378
> *and here i am using the $9.99 a book shit from ebay
> *


i use the same for the cheap people..
but i dont pay 9.99..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2007, 06:18 PM~8554845
> *kool.. i use slik velvet and turn it with my hand..
> 
> i watched curly stripped for 2 days using patent leaf.. he gave me a book to try, feel in love.. ive done made the switch, thanks to him..
> *


if you wanna get the job done fast you gotta turn with electric drill, but applying the right pressure is difficult. Im gonna be switching to patent too, as soon as i finish all my loose leaf. Curly gave me a lot of pointers too, cool guy.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2007, 07:12 PM~8555338
> *leaf thats is stuck to the tissue paper..
> made for outside work..
> 
> the "real" shit
> 23 karats *****!!!!!!!!!
> *


where do you get your patent leaf from?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 14 2007, 10:35 PM~8557530
> *if you wanna get the job done fast you gotta turn with electric drill, but applying the right pressure is difficult. Im gonna be switching to patent too, as soon as i finish all my loose leaf. Curly gave me a lot of pointers too, cool guy.
> *


 :biggrin: 
sure is.


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 14 2007, 10:59 PM~8557690
> *where do you get your patent leaf from?
> *


Mc LOGAN Supply 2010 so Main St LA CA :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2007, 06:14 PM~8554826
> *i get mines from kustomshop.com
> *


hey thanks. i may have to try my hand at this some time.


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Aug 15 2007, 07:49 AM~8558812
> *Mc LOGAN Supply 2010 so Main St  LA CA  :biggrin:
> *


DANNY IS THE SHIT , ILL ONLY GO TO HIM OR WALT TO STRIPE MY SHIT  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Aug 15 2007, 06:49 AM~8558812
> *Mc LOGAN Supply 2010 so Main St  LA CA  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAN, I WAS GETTIN TIRED OF TRYIN TO REMEMBER WHAT THE NAME WAS.....I KEPT THINKIN IT WAS MIKE LOGAN.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Aug 15 2007, 06:49 AM~8558812
> *Mc LOGAN Supply 2010 so Main St  LA CA  :biggrin:
> *


phone number or website?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 03:47 PM~8562670
> *phone number or website?
> *


MC LOGAN SUPPLY


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 15 2007, 09:04 PM~8565030
> *MC LOGAN SUPPLY
> *


gracias senor!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 09:48 PM~8565386
> *gracias senor!
> *


DE NADAS A MIGO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

WILL PROBABLY START UP THE HOMIES CUTTY THIS WEEKEND, SO I'LL POST PIX OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 15 2007, 09:49 PM~8565397
> *DE NADAS A MIGO :biggrin:
> *


translate..
im a ****** if ya didnt know,

lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 20 2007, 03:36 PM~7941272
> *I KINDA FIGURED SOMEONE SHOULD START THIS TOPIC UP SINCE I DONT THINK ANYONE HAS. BESIDES YOU ALL GOTTA BE OPEN TO THE CRITICISM IF YOU EVER PLAN ON MAKIN IT BIG :biggrin:
> *



nice bro, maybe you can do a little something on mine after it comes out of the spray booth? pm a number..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 16 2007, 06:31 AM~8567027
> *nice bro, maybe you can do a little something on mine after it comes out of the spray booth?  pm a number..
> *


i would bro....but im out in cali


----------



## cleverlos

So am I & my glasshouse bro! 

Well for a minute atleast. Lol.


----------



## dwnlow4lif

some new amatuer stripes after not touchin the brushes for awhile
:angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Aug 16 2007, 07:38 PM~8572383
> *some new amatuer stripes after not touchin the brushes for awhile
> :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: FOR SOME PEOPLE IT WORKS TO LAY OFF THE BRUSHES FOR A WHILE, FOR SOME IT HAS A NEGATIVE EFFECT


----------



## Guest




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

OFF TO B.A.D.s SHE GOES.....
JUST DROPPED HER OFF RITE NOW...
ILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ON DA PROGRESS
:biggrin:








 :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 20 2007, 06:24 PM~8600240
> *OFF TO B.A.D.s SHE GOES.....
> JUST DROPPED HER OFF RITE NOW...
> ILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ON DA PROGRESS
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


so far so good, should have it done by tomorrow nite


----------



## sic713

pics dammit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 12:48 PM~8616804
> *pics dammit
> *


 :nono: not till its done :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ass.
lol


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 22 2007, 12:33 PM~8616663
> *so far so good, should have it done by tomorrow nite
> *



THANKS HOMIE... TAKE YOUR TIME BROTHER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 22 2007, 06:23 PM~8619383
> *:nono:  not till its done  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 08:28 PM~8620351
> *ass.
> lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ill be here waiting


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 12:57 PM~8625548
> *ill be here waiting
> *


put them up today when i get home from work


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 12:57 PM~8625548
> *ill be here waiting
> *



ILL POST SOME AFTER I WASH DA CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

COULDNT GET A WHOLE PICTURE CAUSE OF MY NARROW DRIVE WAY BUT HERE IS THE PIX I TOOK LAST NIGHT B4 HANDING OVER THE KEYS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

WHATS UP ALBERT!!!
LOVE DA WORK HOMIE...
THATS JUST WHAT I WANTED ...ILL POST PICS UP LATER
AFTER I WASH IT... THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

nice..


----------



## Dolle

here is my latest work


----------



## hotstuff5964

i haven't striped in a while, im gonna bust out my brushes tomorrow :biggrin:

results will be posted, good or bad :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

HERE SOME MORE OF MY CUTT...
ALBERTS WORK ENJOY...
































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 25 2007, 09:07 PM~8641552
> *here is my latest work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


learning from the cisneros videos??  hence the spade :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 25 2007, 11:50 PM~8642454
> *HERE SOME MORE OF MY CUTT...
> ALBERTS  WORK ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they're a lil blurry, but thanks for the pix bro  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

should have atleast buffed and polished it first


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

turned out nice man!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 26 2007, 01:49 PM~8643872
> *learning from the cisneros videos??   hence the spade  :biggrin:
> *


no video my buddy just wanted a spade so I tried my best to do one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

LOOKS GOOD DOLLE


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2007, 11:55 AM~8643901
> *should have atleast buffed and polished it first
> *



QUIT H8ING HOMIE....


----------



## PantyDropper

lookin good guys


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 26 2007, 03:50 PM~8644694
> *QUIT H8ING HOMIE....
> *


NOT HATING JUST STATING A FACT


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2007, 05:47 PM~8644687
> *LOOKS GOOD DOLLE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 20 2007, 05:46 PM~7942792
> *heres mine, still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Saw your stuff on the pinhead lounge site. Nice work


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2007, 05:20 PM~8645129
> *NOT HATING JUST STATING A FACT
> *



THATS NOT A FACT,
THATS YOU OPINION.......


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 26 2007, 03:54 PM~8644707
> *lookin good guys
> *


THANX HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 26 2007, 02:38 PM~8644457
> *no video my buddy just wanted a spade so I tried my best to do one
> *


  gotcha...thought it was cisneros since he does the spade in most of his work :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

heres the car i did last month after being cleared.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Aug 26 2007, 11:49 PM~8647177
> *Saw your stuff on the pinhead lounge site.  Nice work
> *


thanks man

will soon be dusting of my brushes and adding more here and to that site.


----------



## degre576

here are some did on a lil homies bike, still trying to get better control and flow. ill try to get more and bette pics later.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 27 2007, 06:45 PM~8654647
> *here are some did on a lil homies bike, still trying to get better control and flow. ill try to get more and bette pics later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 27 2007, 08:06 PM~8654876
> *looking good bro
> *


thanks bro, your stripes are looking good too.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 27 2007, 09:33 PM~8656271
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 27 2007, 02:43 PM~8651699
> * gotcha...thought it was cisneros since he does the spade in most of his work  :biggrin:
> *


had a few people offer me some videos but I thought I would try it out and see what I could do on my own my buddy gave me a pic of a spade disign he liked and I just fee handed that one to look similar


----------



## klownin04

hey True S i have a regal i need some stuff done on i like your work and I'm just over in Nebraska maybe we can work somethin out homie what u think????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 29 2007, 11:34 AM~8669733
> *had a few people offer me some videos but I thought I would try it out and see what I could do on my own my buddy gave me a pic of a spade disign he liked and I just fee handed that one to look similar
> *


well, came out good bro :thumbsup: im not hatin or nothin....everyone learns from somewhere or someone


----------



## klownin04

TTT


----------



## Guest




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Aug 30 2007, 11:31 AM~8677474
> *TTT
> *


sorry man, since i havent been striping any, i been staying away from this topic......... dont like the feeling of being left behind, hahaha 
tryin to get my car done and other shit as well. 

cant wait to pick the brush back up though!!!!!!!!! i miss it 

:tears:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 30 2007, 10:02 PM~8683325
> *sorry man, since i havent been striping any, i been staying away from this topic......... dont like the feeling of being left behind, hahaha
> tryin to get my car done and other shit as well.
> 
> cant wait to pick the brush back up though!!!!!!!!!      i miss it
> 
> :tears:
> *


i know the feeling bro.....i got 2 damn cars, neither runnin.....but the pinstripin will fund the projects


----------



## zfelix

Striping My First Car Saturday! Will Post Up Pics When Finished hno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 31 2007, 01:22 AM~8684329
> *Striping My First Car Saturday! Will Post Up Pics When Finished hno:
> *


good luck bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

what happened to all the work.....whered everyone go??? :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

what u Guys think For My First Time On A Car?


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## Dolle

looks good did you tape the lines on the side?


----------



## slo

caddy looks fresh yo!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 3 2007, 05:52 PM~8705416
> *looks good did you tape the lines on the side?
> *



used edge tape on the long lines for detail purposes! but everything else free hand like the curves around the leafing and what not!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8705607
> *used edge tape on the long lines for detail purposes! but everything else free hand like the curves around the leafing and what not!
> *


like Danny told me, nothing wrong with using tape....but dont get too use to using it to lay your lines against....only for a guide....loolking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

I got some silver one shot this weekend its a bad ass color I can't wait to use it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8707516
> *I got some silver one shot this weekend its a bad ass color I can't wait to use it
> *


THE ONLY THING I REALLY USE THE SILVER ONE SHOT FOR IS TO TINT MY SIZING FOR THE LEAF. IT IS A CLEAN COLOR THOUGH...BUT DONT THINK YOULL FIND YOURSELF USING IT ON TOO MANY CARS REALLY.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 4 2007, 12:06 AM~8708318
> *THE ONLY THING I REALLY USE THE SILVER ONE SHOT FOR IS TO TINT MY SIZING FOR THE LEAF. IT IS A CLEAN COLOR THOUGH...BUT DONT THINK YOULL FIND YOURSELF USING IT ON TOO MANY CARS REALLY.
> *


I was kind of thinking the same thing I'm just trying to build up my colors and when I opened it I was like thats bad ass I may try and stripe something just to try it out


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

you talkin about the metallic silver?

my wife loves that color too. and it reflects light beautifuly. and it lays out soooooooooo nice! easy to use color, like its brush friendly or something, not sayin the rest aren't 
1 thing you may want to consider:
i was told any of the metallic one shots may look great, but after time and rewaxing cars, it breaks it down over less time and starts peeling it off. i put the silver on my wifes car ( will be redoing that car soon just to have another full size canvas ) and she will be wanting it on there again. 
im a mtallic copper guy myself.


----------



## DREEGZ

thats very impressive zfelix . keep it up man


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8713551
> *you talkin about the metallic silver?
> 
> my wife loves that color too.  and it reflects light beautifuly. and it lays out soooooooooo nice! easy to use color, like its brush friendly or something, not sayin the rest aren't
> 1 thing you may want to consider:
> i was told any of the metallic one shots may look great, but after time and rewaxing cars, it breaks it down over less time and starts peeling it off.  i put the silver on my wifes car ( will be redoing that car soon just to have another full size canvas )  and she will be wanting it on there again.
> im a mtallic copper guy myself.
> *


im guessin the metallic is good, mainly if your gonna clear over it.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 2 2007, 10:20 PM~8461403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a car that I just finished. I have been stripping on and off for a couple of years. This was my first big project as far as stripping. I will be leafing it next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriends foot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dads bagger I just finished as well!!! Complete candy and graphics!!
> 
> Let me know what you think!!
> *



Daaamn... Wassup Shane? Didn't know you were striping. I just bought a mack 00 and some 1 shots this friday and started practicing. Good work bro. Hope to see ya around soon It been awhile. Late...


----------



## SERIOUS

Well everyone, like said to my old homie Shane above. I just got my first brush and some basic supplys and started practicing. Real shakey right now but I'll start posting some pics soon as I get going a little better. I want to start off by saying that this topic kicks ass. There are some folks in here with some talent. Seeing people with 4 months at it pulling off some bad ass looking shit gives me hope that i really can do this. So I'm gonna do the usual newbee thang and ask a bunch of ??? that have already been asked. But, I'll start another post for that. Keep up the good work everyone .


----------



## SERIOUS

I saw that Kafka mentioned a few times .But ,I didn't see if anyone posted a lnik to his site so here is what I found the other day. There are vids ,brushes ,ect.. availible

http://www.kooltie.com/kafka/index.htm

True-s mike your shit is very similar to Kafka's scroll work. You got talent bro. Hope I can catch fast like that.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 8 2007, 11:00 PM~8749127
> *Well everyone, like said to my old homie Shane above. I just got my first brush and some basic supplys and started practicing. Real shakey right now but I'll start posting some pics soon as I get going a little better. I want to start off by saying that this topic kicks ass. There are some folks in here with some talent. Seeing people with 4 months at it pulling off some bad ass looking shit gives me hope that i really can do this. So I'm gonna do the usual newbee thang and ask a bunch of ??? that have already been asked. But, I'll start another post for that. Keep up the good work everyone .
> *


well thats good bro, if you believe you can do it, you can....just have a lot of patience.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 9 2007, 12:01 PM~8750595
> *I saw  that Kafka mentioned a few times .But ,I didn't see if anyone posted a lnik to his site so here is what I found the other day. There are vids ,brushes ,ect.. availible
> 
> http://www.kooltie.com/kafka/index.htm
> 
> You got talent bro. Hope I can catch fast like that.
> *


thank you homie!!!! i been out of site, out of mind for awhile now....... but im back :0 broke out the brush tonight!!!!!!!


thanks to all who advised me to use a hair dryer to pull of stock sticky stripes
********* worked AWSOME*********
started on the truck tonight, did blue and orange ( local football colors ) to support my sons team as well as the high schoolers, would of been done but DAMN IT if long straight lines isNT my thing   i must say after 3-4 hrs of wiping and restarting i am happy with how straight my lines are. 

i was hoping to have it all done tonight but like i said those long lines gave me trouble so tomorrow afternoon i will do my scroll work as well as a hood design. 

will have pics tomorrow night. felt so damn GOOD to smell that oneshot again........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 9 2007, 06:06 PM~8753059
> *thank you homie!!!! i been out of site, out of mind for awhile now....... but im back  :0  broke out the brush tonight!!!!!!!
> thanks to all who advised me to use a hair dryer to pull of stock sticky stripes
> ********* worked AWSOME*********
> started on the truck tonight, did blue and orange ( local football colors )  to support my sons team as well as the high schoolers,  would of been done but DAMN IT if long straight lines isNT my thing      i must say after 3-4 hrs of wiping and restarting i am happy with how straight my lines are.
> 
> i was hoping to have it all done tonight but like i said those long lines gave me trouble so tomorrow afternoon i will do my scroll work as well as a hood design.
> 
> will have pics tomorrow night.  felt so damn GOOD to smell that oneshot again........
> *


good to hear your back bro :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Yeah , patience for sure...I messed with it for a few hours today :uh: ..But, I'm hooked. I've done 3 peices so far and I am already seeing a little improvment. So here go some of my dumb noob ??? At the paint shop where I bought the brush and paint. The guy told me not to use mineral spirits cuz its oily and will ruin my lines. He sold this reducer that is stong as hell. I used the reducer the first nite. But after reading some posts here I bought the spirits and that stuff work cool. Now as far as preserving the brush. That guy told me to rub some vasoline on it. I havent found the neetsfoot oil yet so I just used a dab of baby oil for now. So wow, long ass post. Anyway Where can I get the neetsfoot, what are the pros and cons of the reducer and spirits. Here is a pic of what I have so far


----------



## SERIOUS

Here was my 1st try :uh:


----------



## SERIOUS

Then today these are the two I finished 

2nd attemp ......ugly but I finished it anyway.










3rd is kind of a cluster fuck but its looking a little better










I drew up this grid to lay my prctice panel on to try and keep my lines even. I'll probly draw up some designs to trace as well.


----------



## SERIOUS

Another ? I noticed that it is difficult to turn curves with th brush without the line breaking up. Will the brush breakin after awhile and turn better or is there a special technique for the curves. Or am I just using the totally wrong brush. But I'm sure I've seen vids of guys using these brushes


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 9 2007, 10:01 PM~8753920
> *Another ? I noticed that it is difficult to turn curves with th brush without the line breaking up. Will the brush breakin after awhile and turn better or is there a special technique for the curves. Or am I just using the totally wrong brush. But I'm sure I've seen vids of guys using these brushes
> *


to make tight curves I think you need a scrolling brush


----------



## hotstuff5964

did you trim that brush before you used?


----------



## SERIOUS

I did trim a little bit but I didn't wat to get carried away and ruin it, Just the hairs that were real long and looked out of place. Whats a good way to trm it?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 9 2007, 08:01 PM~8753920
> *Another ? I noticed that it is difficult to turn curves with th brush without the line breaking up. Will the brush breakin after awhile and turn better or is there a special technique for the curves. Or am I just using the totally wrong brush. But I'm sure I've seen vids of guys using these brushes
> *


you can use a scrolling brush....but i've been using a mack 0, and to get those curves, you gotta turn the brush which is the hardest part at learning in the technique.....i still cant turn the brush at the curves the greatest, but ive gotten a lot better since danny d showed me how to do it. Also....good for tight curves are the scharff brushes. or lettering brushes...not as long as scrolling brushes. N when you preserve your brushes....only, and i repeat only use brush preserver, ive been told by a few stripers, that if you use anything else....there are agents in other oils that can affect your brush in the long run which can actually make them spread rather than keeping the same sharp shape, ruining them. However, dont take my word for it....thats y i still constantly ask questions.....no matter how good one gets, you never stop learning


----------



## SERIOUS

Nope ! never stop learning. I just did some research and learned that neatsfoot oil is a leater conditioner made from the legs of cattle. If I had known that earlier today i'd probly have some already uffin: I was looking in all the wrong places :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

here we go


lines arent PERFECTLY straight....... but i am happy. progress is still moving forward for me 

no design on hood, wife says tail gate design only now. 

anyway, nothing to wow over, but i am happy with it. 

orange and blue are tigerhawk colors ( local football team ) 





























as awlays, + and - feedback always accepted


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 10 2007, 12:07 PM~8758254
> *here we go
> lines arent PERFECTLY straight....... but i am happy. progress is still moving forward for me
> 
> no design on hood, wife says tail gate design only now.
> 
> anyway, nothing to wow over, but i am happy with it.
> 
> orange and blue are tigerhawk colors ( local football team )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as awlays, + and - feedback always accepted
> *


looks good bro :thumbsup: i likes. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 10 2007, 08:07 PM~8760725
> *looks good bro  :thumbsup: i likes.  :biggrin:
> *


 i was scared to post pics cause if anyone noticed it aint straight as a fuckin light post, it would of been you ........

i need to update pics, i have the tail gate done as well as added to the parts above the door handles, looks so much better now 

also stripped the stripes off the wifes car. have some plans for her car now- i am back in action----------- finally


----------



## SERIOUS

Thats fuckin sweet Mike...Time for me to go practice


----------



## klownin04

damn true that shit looks good


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Sep 10 2007, 09:19 PM~8761284
> *damn true that shit looks good
> *


thanks man, check back tomorrow, i think what i added mae a huge difference. ill post the pics tomorrow


----------



## degre576

HERE SOME OF MINE I DID ON A FULL SIZE CHEVY, WHEN I UPLOADED THEM I THINK PHOTOBUCKET DOWNSIZED THEM SO IT MAY LOOK CHOPPY. OH WELL STILL NEED MORE PRACTICE.


----------



## SERIOUS

Here's today's practice sesion.


----------



## SERIOUS

Probly shouldn't even post this piece of shit .But, oh well


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8762466
> *HERE SOME OF MINE I DID ON A FULL SIZE CHEVY, WHEN I UPLOADED THEM I THINK PHOTOBUCKET DOWNSIZED THEM SO IT MAY LOOK CHOPPY. OH WELL STILL NEED MORE PRACTICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like my Brother n Laws Truck! ! Do you have pictures of his rims that you striped???


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

heres the update......... wish i did a few things different...


































. still learning


----------



## duceoutdaroof

I JUST FINISHED READING THIS TOPIC AND DAMN I THINK I'M READY TO START PRACTING . I SOMEWHAT GOT A IDEA OF WHAT TO GO BUY . I JUST HAVE TO LOOK FOR STORE WHERE THEY SELL ALL THAT STUFF . ANYBODY KNOW WHERE IN HOUSTON TO LOOK FOR THIS STUFF ? AND THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD ADVICE.I'M NEW TO THIS SITE BUT I LEARNED ALOT IN JUST REDING ABOUT EVERYBODY'S MISTAKES . THANKS I WILL POST SOME PICS AS SOON WHEN I GET SOME PAINT AND BRUSHES.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 11 2007, 01:34 AM~8763690
> *Probly shouldn't even post this piece of shit .But, oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that shit!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 11 2007, 02:03 PM~8766168
> *heres the update......... wish i did a few things different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . still learning
> *


damn mike, looks good, im going to bring u my truck once i get back to work :biggrin: u try leafing yet?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 11 2007, 02:03 PM~8766168
> *heres the update......... wish i did a few things different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . still learning
> *


damn mike, looks good, im going to bring u my truck once i get back to work :biggrin: u try leafing yet?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 11 2007, 07:07 PM~8768792
> *damn mike, looks good, im going to bring u my truck once i get back to work  :biggrin:  u try leafing yet?
> *


 no, no leafing yet. want to get past this stage first ( straight lines/ curved lines ) this way i can outline the leaf


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 11 2007, 11:10 PM~8770340
> *no, no leafing yet. want to get past this stage first ( straight lines/ curved lines ) this way i can outline the leaf
> *


shit dont be stressin bro, ur alot better then some of your so called critics :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 11 2007, 08:10 PM~8770340
> *no, no leafing yet. want to get past this stage first ( straight lines/ curved lines ) this way i can outline the leaf
> *


a lot easier to trace leafing than you think bro :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 11 2007, 11:12 PM~8770931
> *shit dont be stressin bro, ur alot better then some of your so called critics  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
you know of him too, or is there more?


----------



## DREEGZ

just finished this rat rod truck this afternoon . its a 61 econoline..here are some pics...


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## DREEGZ

also did this last friday

























thx for looking.  



-low fairlane , that last car u did is bangin , love the leafing , im going to try it out got any tips bro?

-true-s mike - that truck looks awesome!


keep that paint flowin homies.....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

DREEGZ

damn that shit is bad ass!!!

i look forward to the day i can push out designs so perfectly like those!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

some simple scroll work on the wifes car........ last night. 
































colors used: pink, pink mix with white, silver metallic, and straight white. 

she loves it, i like it...... im my own worse critic


----------



## SERIOUS

Dreegz...great work..Perfect srt8 lines and the designs are simple. I like that they are not over done and cluttered. Mike ..your wifes car looks awesome man.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Sep 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8774842
> *also did this last friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for looking.
> -low fairlane , that last car u did is bangin , love the leafing , im going to try it out got any tips bro?
> 
> -true-s mike - that truck looks awesome!
> keep that paint flowin homies.....
> *


for leafing...only tip is to add a few drops of automotive paint hardener to help cure the size faster when doing in a well ventilated area. and turn the leaf as soon as you have finished brushing off all the excess.....the trick is listening for the turn as you do so, cause if not then its only like your polishing it. turning is actually scratching the leaf....dont push down too hard though, youll lift the leaf and size right up :biggrin:
looking real good bro!


----------



## SERIOUS

Last nights practice piece.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 12 2007, 06:41 PM~8777802
> *Last nights practice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro....i can see that your doing the turns a lil better....still got a lil roughness to it....but keep at it...the hardest part is getting those turns....and after that, the long lines.....remember you gotta pull the brush as you turn...dont try and push it....no matter what position your in pull :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 07:10 PM~8777951
> *looking good bro....i can see that your doing the turns a lil better....still got a lil roughness to it....but keep at it...the hardest part is getting those turns....and after that, the long lines.....remember you gotta pull the brush as you turn...dont try and push it....no matter what position your in pull  :thumbsup:
> *


 It's coming along thanks to advice I've gotten from you guys. Keeping the brush moving has been an issue. Especialy on some of the tight turns. I get into an akward postion where I feel like I can't keep going. Or I feel like the brush wont make the turn cuz I cant turn it enough. Just gotta keep practicing and build up some muscle memory so I can get the feel of what the brush wants to do. Not looking directly at the brush once I start a line has helped alot


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 12 2007, 08:43 PM~8778636
> *It's coming along thanks to advice I've gotten from you guys. Keeping the brush moving has been an issue. Especialy on some of the tight turns. I get into an akward postion where I feel like I can't keep going. Or I feel like the brush wont make the turn cuz I cant turn it enough. Just gotta keep practicing and build up some muscle memory so I can get the feel of what the brush wants to do. Not looking directly at the brush once I start a line has helped alot
> *


----------



## sic713

latest leafing on my bike..
12k white gold leaf, from the gold leaf company.. i loveeeee this stuff..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

just showing some shit. 

my car in tape stage, pin striping done by Jim Hetz

^ why i wanted to start myself. i watched him go threw the process and something told me i could be doing this


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Sep 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8774842
> *also did this last friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for looking.
> -low fairlane , that last car u did is bangin , love the leafing , im going to try it out got any tips bro?
> 
> -true-s mike - that truck looks awesome!
> keep that paint flowin homies.....
> *


what kind of brush are you using.. that shit looks good..


----------



## degre576

looks like a 00


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+Sep 12 2007, 03:45 PM~8775224-->
> 
> 
> 
> DREEGZ
> 
> damn that shit is bad ass!!!
> 
> i look forward to the day i can push out designs so perfectly like those!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx brother , i look forward to the day i can lay some scrolls like you do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 09:08 PM~8777581
> *some simple scroll work on the wifes car........ last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colors used: pink, pink mix with white, silver metallic, and straight white.
> 
> she loves it, i like it...... im my own worse critic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were all our own worst critics , shit i know i am .....but that is bangin bro . such beautiful flow . so natural . u got those scroll down homie keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 09:24 PM~8777688
> *Dreegz...great work..Perfect srt8 lines and the designs are simple. I like that they are not over done and cluttered. Mike ..your wifes car looks awesome man.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank u man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 09:38 PM~8777779
> *for leafing...only tip is to add a few drops of automotive paint hardener to help cure the size faster when doing in a well ventilated area. and turn the leaf as soon as you have finished brushing off all the excess.....the trick is listening for the turn as you do so, cause if not then its only like your polishing it. turning is actually scratching the leaf....dont push down too hard though, youll lift the leaf and size right up  :biggrin:
> looking real good bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx for the tips homie ,. i will try it out , hows it feel to learn from one of the big dawgs , danny d , hes amazing , ur very lucky homie , skys the limit
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 09:41 PM~8777802
> *Last nights practice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookin good bro , keep it up . try this for curves , plant your hand down and youse your brush as if it was a compass , plant ur hand and twist your wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 02:25 AM~8779889
> *latest leafing on my bike..
> 12k white gold leaf, from the gold leaf company.. i loveeeee this stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome sic!!! damn im ordering some leaf this week im gettin on that shit asap!
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 06:01 PM~8784342
> *what kind of brush are you using.. that shit looks good..
> *


mack 00 my favourite brush


----------



## sic713

:ccol:
thanks. im a try one of those.


----------



## Guest

keep it up peeps :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Lookin Good My Fellow Pinheads :cheesy:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

DAMN YALL DO SOME GOOD WORK. ANY OF YALL IN THE DALLAS FT/WORTH AREA THAT CAN LAY SOMETHING DOWN ON MY CAR


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 3 2007, 08:16 PM~8707516
> *I got some silver one shot this weekend its a bad ass color I can't wait to use it
> *


Silver is a bomb ass color to mix with and make metallic colors. I made a nice mint green with silver and a touch of green. I use it pretty often. oh, and of course it makes a nice charcoal grey with black


----------



## SkysDaLimit

What's up everyone! Sorry for not posting much, but I lost my camera and I've been lazy to get another one. Borrowed a camera, here are random pics from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

beautiful work!


----------



## sic713

loving it..


----------



## DREEGZ

beautiful work curly !


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 14 2007, 12:11 AM~8788295
> *What's up everyone! Sorry for not posting much, but I lost my camera and I've been lazy to get another one. Borrowed a camera, here are random pics from the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats some badass work. what color is the third pic i think. the motorcycle. is it like a candy rootbeer color?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 13 2007, 11:29 PM~8788080
> *Silver is a bomb ass color to mix with and make metallic colors. I made a nice mint green with silver and a touch of green. I use it pretty often. oh, and of course it makes a nice charcoal grey with black
> *


never thought about that bro....still gotta figure out what colors are good to mix :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Havnt Touched my Brush Since I Striped That Car So i Threw off Alot Of Practice :uh:


but heres the latest :happysad: Not To Happy With it But What The Hell


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 14 2007, 07:08 PM~8793750
> *Havnt Touched my Brush Since I Striped That Car So i Threw off Alot Of Practice :uh:
> but heres the latest :happysad:  Not To Happy With it But What The Hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro....that gold leaf i see?? :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

New one I just finished

first redlines








white









more red to overlap the designs









still real choppy but its getting easier. I need work on getting the lines to connect smoothly. How do you guy usualy bring two lines together evenly ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8798709
> *New one I just finished
> 
> first redlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more red to overlap the designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still real choppy but its getting easier. I need work on getting the lines to connect smoothly. How do you guy usualy bring two lines together evenly ?
> *


was told to lift brush up as your coming to the end of the line, so once they join you are only on the tip.


----------



## Guest

havent had time to play with the brushes been busy putting motor back in the daily :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 16 2007, 09:32 PM~8805279
> *was told to lift brush up as your coming to the end of the line, so once they join you are only on the tip.
> *


 Thats what I've been try'n to do but I end up with a thin pointy line . I saw on one of those youtube clips this guy just went ahead and overlapped the lines and then went back and wiped the excess away. Does that sound right to anyone?


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 17 2007, 05:02 PM~8811656
> *Thats what I've been try'n to do but I end up with a thin pointy line . I saw on one of those youtube clips this guy just went ahead and overlapped the lines and then went back and wiped the excess away. Does that sound right to anyone?
> *


It's very hard to join two lines together cleanly. It takes a while to get the hang of it and I work still work on it everyday to perfect it. When I began learning, this tool was a life saver in terms of saving time and completing jobs quickly,











http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MACK-BRUSH-...1QQcmdZViewItem

I have a 3 in my tool box. It works great with 1-shot, but useless with house of kolor.


----------



## Dolle

here is some work I did for supafly in the ky


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 18 2007, 09:56 AM~8816195
> *It's very hard to join two lines together cleanly. It takes a while to get the hang of it and I work still work on it everyday to perfect it. When I began learning, this tool was a life saver in terms of saving time and completing jobs quickly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MACK-BRUSH-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I have a 3 in my tool box. It works great with 1-shot, but useless with house of kolor.
> *


 :thumbsup: thnx


----------



## zfelix

Hey Curly Could u Post Up All Of The Common Brushes u use on alot of your jobs??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 18 2007, 09:56 AM~8816195
> *It's very hard to join two lines together cleanly. It takes a while to get the hang of it and I work still work on it everyday to perfect it. When I began learning, this tool was a life saver in terms of saving time and completing jobs quickly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MACK-BRUSH-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I have a 3 in my tool box. It works great with 1-shot, but useless with house of kolor.
> *


have that one, i use it :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 18 2007, 11:31 AM~8816891
> *here is some work I did for supafly in the ky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



turned out sweet lookin thanks Dolle for the alsome work! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 19 2007, 09:28 PM~8828340
> *turned out sweet lookin thanks Dolle for the alsome work! :biggrin:
> *


glad you were happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 18 2007, 11:31 AM~8816891
> *here is some work I did for supafly in the ky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got the angelo style going in that one


----------



## Guest

did this on the hood of my '60 for some practice :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i likes.


----------



## SERIOUS

Well , I've officially been at it for two weeks now. So, I decided to do my first real permanent project. The wall in my son's room :biggrin: I painted the whole room last year with a "Hot Wheels" theme. So I figured a few lines of one shot would fit in just fine. Lines came out a little choppier than usual. The texture on the wall made it more difficult. The hardest part I think. Was that I couldn't wipe it off if I screwed up without leaving the wall smudged. Letting it dry for a few days B4 I wipe off the pencil marks


----------



## Dolle

some stripes I did on the Panty dropper today


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 14 2007, 02:11 AM~8788295
> *What's up everyone! Sorry for not posting much, but I lost my camera and I've been lazy to get another one. Borrowed a camera, here are random pics from the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got damn nice work


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 23 2007, 05:02 PM~8854163
> *some stripes I did on the Panty dropper today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looked like it was some hard work id a good job thou :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 23 2007, 10:26 AM~8852083
> *Well , I've officially been at it for two weeks now. So, I decided to do my first real permanent project. The wall in my son's room  :biggrin:  I painted the whole room last year with a "Hot Wheels" theme. So I figured a few lines of one shot would fit in just fine. Lines came out a little choppier than usual. The texture on the wall made it more difficult. The hardest part I think. Was that I couldn't wipe it off if I screwed up without leaving the wall smudged. Letting it dry for a few days B4 I wipe off the pencil marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: beat me to it bro...my wifey wants me to do the same in my sons room....but you went all out....silver leaf and everything. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

did the leafing over on my wifeys car about a half hour ago...put variegated leaf this time. :biggrin: will be re doing the silver leaf...now that i know how to do it properly...adding on a lil more sumin sumin here n there....will show the finish product, once im done.


----------



## SERIOUS

Nah, its silver one shot. I've been using it alot but it always looks grey it the pics. This time its bling'n. Iwas gonna post pics of the rest of the room but I cant find them on the computer.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8855103
> *Nah, its silver one shot. I've been using it alot but it always looks grey it the pics. This time its bling'n. Iwas gonna post pics of the rest of the room but I cant find them on the computer.
> *


oh, thought it was silver leaf, cause thats how it came out on my tool box cause it had a textured surface. :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Just for the hell of it I'll post some pics of his room. My niece was in this room B4 and had a Hawaiian theme .So, I'll do a little B4 and after
This wall had palm trees








after "Hot Wheels" :biggrin: 








surf board








after  








and now the pinstripe design is right above the bed

I still need to do a checker board border around the ceiling and paint some more stuff on the walls eventually. But, now the wife wants to do my dauters Room. Guess I'll need to get some scroll brushes and start practicing :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 23 2007, 08:10 PM~8855390
> *Just for the hell of it I'll post some pics of his room. My niece was in this room B4 and had a Hawaiian theme .So, I'll do a little B4 and after
> This wall had palm trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after "Hot Wheels"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surf board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now the pinstripe design is right above the bed
> 
> I still need to do a checker board border around the ceiling and paint some more stuff on the walls eventually. But, now the wife wants to do my dauters Room. Guess I'll need to get some scroll brushes and start practicing :biggrin:
> *


cool bro.....may do something like that in my sons room, but with lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

I was gonna do impalas and caddys .But I layed some pictures out and let him choose.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 23 2007, 09:48 PM~8856177
> *I was gonna do impalas and caddys .But I layed some pictures out and let him choose.
> *


my son loves impalas and caddys...but i know hell choose the impala :biggrin: he was born to lowride


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 23 2007, 11:22 PM~8856374
> *my son loves impalas and caddys...but i know hell choose the impala  :biggrin: he was born to lowride
> *


----------



## Guest




----------



## sic713

gettin down at a show. gold leaf..


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 23 2007, 04:25 PM~8854278
> *got damn nice work
> *


I'll be in houston before the end of the year and I have no appointment yet so let me know!


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 13 2007, 11:11 PM~8788295
> *What's up everyone! Sorry for not posting much, but I lost my camera and I've been lazy to get another one. Borrowed a camera, here are random pics from the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a 56 ragtop


----------



## sic713

23 k leaf.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 09:01 PM~8863587
> *gettin down at a show. gold leaf..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: dont let people see how you do it....then they gonna steal your business.....got a lot of guys out here who do that....take it to the striper for the stripes and then just take it home and do the leafing themselves :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 24 2007, 11:35 PM~8864681
> *I'll be in houston before the end of the year and I have no appointment yet so let me know!
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 26 2007, 07:49 PM~8877409
> *:nono: dont let people see how you do it....then they gonna steal your business.....got a lot of guys out here who do that....take it to the striper for the stripes and then just take it home and do the leafing themselves  :0
> *


it dont bother me.. actually me doing it at shows helps me out with more business..
i can care less if they steal ideals.. ive done the same myself to learn..well not actually steal, but ive asked..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 08:05 PM~8877503
> *it dont bother me.. actually me doing it at shows helps me out with more business..
> i can care less if they steal ideals.. ive done the same myself to learn..well not actually steal, but ive asked..
> *


dang, then you got a bunch of lazy ass people out there. :biggrin: better for you


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 27 2007, 09:07 PM~8885459
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

well here goes a panel i did yesterday, using the ALSA striper paint, with a lil gold leaf in it.
its been a good wile since i practiced,and i must say i still have quit a ways to go.

it was commin out good and i was gettin into it, till the kid from next door came by and started touchin shit and askin questions.

thats when i fell off.











i still need to practice on my leafing and pinstriping, i got a kafka scrollin brush i plan on using today or tomarrow.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

here goes 1 i did a good wile back, probaly over a year ago,on a friends car.


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 08:05 PM~8877503
> *it dont bother me.. actually me doing it at shows helps me out with more business..
> i can care less if they steal ideals.. ive done the same myself to learn..well not actually steal, but ive asked..
> *


thats the way to say it, i never care if you tell someone or they see how to do it, it still takes the skill and talent to pull it off,


----------



## SERIOUS

I think alot of people see someone do it and say "shit that's easy. I can do that" Then when they actually get a brush thier hand they realize just how much skill goes into it. My wife told me years ago to get into it. She knew I could draw well. So she was like" thats what you should do not hydros". But, I knew it was harder than it looked. I probly should have taken her advice. Here I am years later trying to learn when I could have been a master at it by now (maybe). Who knows I probly would have gotten fustrated and quit .I have alot more patience these days.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 30 2007, 04:47 PM~8901609
> *thats the way to say it, i never care if you tell someone or they see how to do it, it still takes the skill and talent to pull it off,
> *


exactly, i get pm's from other painters on lil telling me why im so open about this and that.

im like fuck it, just because somebody knows how to do something doesn't mean they can. anyways, their is plenty of work out there for all of us


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 30 2007, 03:40 PM~8901879
> *exactly, i get pm's from other painters on lil telling me why im so open about this and that.
> 
> im like fuck it, just because somebody knows how to do something doesn't mean they can. anyways, their is plenty of work out there for all of us
> *


sure is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8901789
> *I think alot of people see someone do it and say "shit that's easy. I can do that" Then when they actually get a brush thier hand they realize just how much skill goes into it. My wife told me years ago to get into it. She knew I could draw well. So she was like" thats what you should do not hydros". But, I knew it was harder than it looked. I probly should have taken her advice. Here I am years later trying to learn when I could have been a master at it by now (maybe). Who knows I probly would have gotten fustrated and quit .I have alot more patience these days.
> *


same here.....however......its true what Danny told me....just because your a great artist doesnt mean youll be a great striper....he's had a lot of apprentices that were great artists....after a year they just gave up and did tats.....just got to keep positive whether you get work or not......im sure all the greatest didnt get big over night....no matter how straight a line we can pull.....we still got to put in work. :biggrin: being good artists or not.


----------



## SERIOUS

i'm in no hurry


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 30 2007, 09:54 PM~8904226
> *i'm in no hurry
> *


 :uh: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2007, 06:10 PM~8136946
> *THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING..SOME HERE AND THERE THANKS TO MY TEACHER CURLY, IVE BEEN DOING IT FOR 2 MONTHS AND STILL LEARNING THE STRIP, BUT GOT GOOD ON LEAF WORK..AND HES BEEN SHOWING ME SOME TRICKS AND ETC..
> RIMS TOO... BIKE & CAR RIMS TOO ALSO LEAFING TOO BUT NO PICS MAYBE LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PANEL THAT I WAS MAKING, WITH WATER DROP EFFECT ON IT TOO LIKE MY BIKE, ON THE FENDER THOUGH  THAT I DID  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> *


I finally put pic of rims


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2007, 09:30 AM~8923303
> *I finally put pic of rims
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

that shit looks good mit have 2 [email protected]#k with u call me!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Did This Last Night


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 4 2007, 12:36 PM~8931586
> *Did This Last Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO, KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Thanks Al U Headin Down For The Supershow or What???


----------



## hotstuff5964

i shot this test panel today, figured i would mess around with some freehand striping before i cleared it, not too bad considering i havent picked up a brush in like 2 months.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 4 2007, 03:29 PM~8932823
> *Thanks Al U Headin Down For The Supershow or What???
> *


Naw bro....runnin tight on funds....n my ladies due for the baby on the 22nd so she cant be traveling too far  if all goes good, next year the whole club should be going


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 5 2007, 12:24 AM~8933638
> *Naw bro....runnin tight on funds....n my ladies due for the baby on the 22nd so she cant be traveling too far   if all goes good, next year the whole club should be going
> *


congrats on teh baby


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 4 2007, 11:36 PM~8933250
> *i shot this test panel today, figured i would mess around with some freehand striping before i cleared it, not too bad considering i havent picked up a brush in like 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 4 2007, 09:10 PM~8935724
> *congrats on teh baby
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Hey guys,
Been messing with the Pinstriping brushes and here is my first model car.
I know its just a model but everyones gotta start somewhere. 
This was done with a Number 6 Kafka Dagger. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the smaller sizes. The Paint is One Shot black.
Thanks to DREEGZ for getting me on track.   
PURO


----------



## jonny b

some of my work. got a new scrolling brush coming in the mail soon carnt wait


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8955133
> *Hey guys,
> Been messing with the Pinstriping brushes and here is my first model car.
> I know its just a model but everyones gotta start somewhere.
> This was done with a Number 6 Kafka Dagger. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the smaller sizes. The Paint is One Shot black.
> Thanks to DREEGZ for getting me on track.
> PURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good for such a big brush bro


----------



## zfelix

Just Got Some Quills To Practice scrolling and lettering i would post pics of my recent work but my camera is acting like shit :uh:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 9 2007, 09:08 PM~8965375
> *looks good for such a big brush bro
> *


I knew one of you guys was gonna realize the size of that brush! Good eye homeboy and thanks for the props. Just need to practice more.
PURO


----------



## DREEGZ

looking good puro ! ur nuts for doing something so small!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 10 2007, 07:16 AM~8967555
> *looking good puro ! ur nuts for doing something so small!!
> *


Thanks Dreegz,
Wait till I get my hands on the #4 #2 #00 of that series.
What you saying?
P


----------



## DREEGZ

i gotta go by that place and get a variety of brushes...
today im finishing up another rat rod in the garage


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 10 2007, 07:29 AM~8967593
> *i gotta go by that place and get a variety of brushes...
> today im finishing up another rat rod in the garage
> *


Sweet!
Show me some pics later.
P


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 10 2007, 07:08 AM~8967525
> *I knew one of you guys was gonna realize the size of that brush! Good eye homeboy and thanks for the props. Just need to practice more.
> PURO
> *


kafkas are good to start with...but i learned quick that macks are best.....if you get good at using the kafkas......youll find the transission to macks easy and the best thing to do....the kafkas are more stiff, the macks flow......thats all im using now :biggrin: the kafkas are just sitting in the back of my tool box....i even have a brand new kafka 3 scrolling brush still in the tube that i bought almost 2 months ago. :0 if someones intrested in buying...let me know


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

This looks like crap but I'll post it anyway. I,m gonna stripe the bowtie on the front of my truck. But I'm gonna practice the design a bunch of times till I get it right. Here's the first try :uh:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 10 2007, 06:33 PM~8972221
> *kafkas are good to start with...but i learned quick that macks are best.....if you get good at using the kafkas......youll find the transission to macks easy and the best thing to do....the kafkas are more stiff, the macks flow......thats all im using now  :biggrin: the kafkas are just sitting in the back of my tool box....i even have a brand new kafka 3 scrolling brush still in the tube that i bought almost 2 months ago.  :0 if someones intrested in buying...let me know
> *



Thanks for the tip LowFairlane!
I actually do have a couple of Mack brushes and like them too. I guess what I like about the Kafka is the ability to do the Total turn.
Laterz
PURO :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

my latest work , a 64 corvair with some traditional rat rod colors, the owner has some hubcaps and fat whites hes putting on, , cool little car i had fun.


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

You doing scrolls yet?
P


----------



## DREEGZ

not yet , gonna grab a few scroll brushes tommorow and see which one i like best and get down to practicing , so far i like the jensen swirly q and the wizard vortex i think it was, tried some scroll with those and got some good resulst as far as brush response ...but well c what that place has in stock tommrorow by your work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 10 2007, 10:43 PM~8974766
> *Thanks for the tip LowFairlane!
> I actually do have a couple of Mack brushes and like them too. I guess what I like about the Kafka is the ability to do the Total turn.
> Laterz
> PURO :thumbsup:
> *


i know what you mean...i had great control at the turns with the kafkas, but after switching to macks...i lost the feel for the kafkas.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 11 2007, 11:50 AM~8977659
> *not yet , gonna grab a few scroll brushes tommorow and see which one i like best and get down to practicing , so far i like the jensen swirly q and the wizard vortex i think it was, tried some scroll with those and got some good resulst as far as brush response ...but well c what that place has in stock tommrorow by your work.
> *


ive been using the jensen myself.  looking good bro


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i love the wizard vortex scroll brushes (#1) and 2 over anything else. thought i'd put out my .02


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 11 2007, 06:30 PM~8980897
> *
> *


Supafly what ya smoking?
You always giving props??? I like you already homeboy :biggrin: 
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 11 2007, 11:50 AM~8977659
> *not yet , gonna grab a few scroll brushes tommorow and see which one i like best and get down to practicing , so far i like the jensen swirly q and the wizard vortex i think it was, tried some scroll with those and got some good resulst as far as brush response ...but well c what that place has in stock tommrorow by your work.
> *


I''l call you in the morning and let you know if they got some more stock.
P


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 11 2007, 08:28 PM~8981997
> *Supafly what ya smoking?
> You always giving props??? I like you already homeboy :biggrin:
> PURO
> *



 i jus love going thou this topic and checkin out peoples work :biggrin: :biggrin: Shows how much i really suck  but thats y i practice :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 11 2007, 09:06 AM~8976540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

a good pic of Dolles stripes he layed on my car


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 09:40 AM~8985128
> *a good pic of Dolles stripes he layed on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

yea Dolle did a great job :biggrin:


----------



## infectedpoohole

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 4 2007, 04:36 PM~8933250
> *i shot this test panel today, figured i would mess around with some freehand striping before i cleared it, not too bad considering i havent picked up a brush in like 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you have never picked up a brush :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by infectedpoohole_@Oct 12 2007, 06:59 PM~8989073
> *looks like you have never picked up a brush :uh:
> *


NOT ALL FLAMES HAVE THE SMOOTH LINES BRO. GET INTO THE ART MORE AND THEN YOU'LL SEE WHAT HOMIE WAS DOIN


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by infectedpoohole_@Oct 13 2007, 01:59 AM~8989073
> *looks like you have never picked up a brush :uh:
> *


thats the style that CRAIG FRAISER came up with.


alot of people use that style especial the custom truck guys.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 11 2007, 04:03 PM~8976529
> *my latest work , a 64 corvair with some traditional rat rod colors, the owner has some hubcaps and fat whites hes putting on,  , cool little car i had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice simple but str8 to the point

looks great


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 07:15 PM~8988506
> *yea Dolle did a great job  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: more to come


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

LETS KEEP THAT WORK COMING....I KNOW SOME PEEPS UP IN HERE ACTIN LIKE THEY HAVENT BEEN TOUCHIN THE BRUSHES FOR MONTHS...BUT ARE ACTUALLY PRACTICIN JUST AINT SHOWIN IT CAUSE THEY WANNA IMPRESS PEOPLE WITH THERE WORK WHEN THEY SUPPOSEDLY COME BACK. ALL THEY WANT TO HEAR IS..... "WOW, THATS GREAT FOR GOING SO LONG WITHOUT TOUCHING BRUSHES!" JUST KEEP THE WORK COMING, WHETHER IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT OR NOT....ONLY PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT! WHETHER YOUR A PRO OR A BEGINNER...NOONE CAN DROP A BRUSH FOR MONTHS OR YEARS AND JUST PICK IT UP AGAIN AND GET DOWN WITHOUT A PROBLEM. LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE, YOU NEVER STOP LEARNING AND YOU CAN NEVER STOP PRACTICIN! :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

I picked up the "how to pinstripe" book written by Alan Johnson. Pretty good book with alot of helpfull hints . Seems like a cool old dude too. I've been just trying to practice pulling straight consistant lines and working on my grip more. I'm getting frustrated trying to laydown designs. I think I'm biting off more than I can chew right now. so I'm just gonna concentrate on brush control exersises for a little while.


----------



## SERIOUS

I gotta few ?? bout gold leaf. Is the leaf That's sold at craft stores the same as what is used on cars?If not will it work at all for practice? has anyone tried it? what about the size ?will that craft store gold work with 1-SHOT size? I think that's all :dunno: thanks guys.


----------



## eastbay_drop

damn, you guys get down for beginers! ive played around a few times and i hurry and wipe it off before anyone sees it, it looks that bad! :biggrin: maybe some day! is there any good videos to watch?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 13 2007, 02:42 PM~8993363
> *LETS KEEP THAT WORK COMING....I KNOW SOME PEEPS UP IN HERE ACTIN LIKE THEY HAVENT BEEN TOUCHIN THE BRUSHES FOR MONTHS...BUT ARE ACTUALLY PRACTICIN JUST AINT SHOWIN IT CAUSE THEY WANNA IMPRESS PEOPLE WITH THERE WORK WHEN THEY SUPPOSEDLY COME BACK.  ALL THEY WANT TO HEAR IS..... "WOW, THATS GREAT FOR GOING SO LONG WITHOUT TOUCHING BRUSHES!" JUST KEEP THE WORK COMING, WHETHER IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT OR NOT....ONLY PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT! WHETHER YOUR A PRO OR A BEGINNER...NOONE CAN DROP A BRUSH FOR MONTHS OR YEARS AND JUST PICK IT UP AGAIN AND GET DOWN WITHOUT A PROBLEM. LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE, YOU NEVER STOP LEARNING AND YOU CAN NEVER STOP PRACTICIN! :biggrin:
> *


You are right homie! Most peeps don't want to be embarrased and I understand that but I think even if you show the rough stuff it's ok.
I'll be posting some trial stuff soon.
Laterz
PURO


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

deited to stay positive


misunderstood


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 13 2007, 09:27 PM~8995275
> *bullshit.
> i did it!....twice. and if you know me well enough, i dont expect "wows" i just show my shit regardless of good or bad. i dropped the brush again for awhile now, redid my kitchen from the floor up, litterally and other shit, i picked up ther brush again after 2-3 weeks and goin hard. will have pics. promised a guy  nice peice in the mail but i have been so damn busy i havent been able to mail it yet. ((( sorry to the guy i promised the peice to---- it will be mailed out soon ))))
> 
> *red* i took that personall since i said it pages back, i havent even had time to check this thread. just pm's to see if product i have bought and sold have madfe it or date shipped.  havent been intouch with some of my layitlow homies for a month or so either
> 
> football season ( local ) is over and kitchen is done, i will have time now for brush work and my car now
> *


hey bro, wasnt directed at you, but if you took it personal, its on you. I told you plenty of times you got some clean ass work. As for what i said...i said MONTHS. Now if i hadnt posted that youd probably be posting up some pix of work in a few weeks or say claimin you just picked up a brush last night, right? *red* or where you gonna be real and say "i put down the brush for 2-3 weeks"? cause what is in red contradicts itself. for me a while would be a month or so, not 2-3 weeks, that is not that long away from the brushes. Ive always gave you props for your work bro, so what you trippin on?? :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 13 2007, 07:31 PM~8994677
> *You are right homie! Most peeps don't want to be embarrased and I understand that but I think even if you show the rough stuff it's ok.
> I'll be posting some trial stuff soon.
> Laterz
> PURO
> *


  keep up the practice bro. i may do a practice panel up tomorrow myself.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

edit #2


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

what happened to the layitlow image uploader?

anyway, heres my latest. 
i also have a truck to do tuesday night if he can get off of work intime to drop it off, i'll have pics fo that tuesday. 
like i said before, i should be having alot of free time now, so expect some pics from here on out.










FUCK i have 9 pics and can only seem to putup one. 2 websites froze on me, and i really dont care to open an account with photobucket


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

an old bread box my wife was gonna throw out, i use it to house the oneshot








not very creative here but fuck it 








trash can : not fineshed 








excuse the pencil markings. was still wet so i couldnt wwipe then off.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

These are dope homie!! Nice scrolls.
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2007, 12:01 PM~8997624
> *These are dope homie!! Nice scrolls.
> PURO
> *


What is the black material you doing these on?
P


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 13 2007, 07:24 PM~8994623
> *I gotta few ?? bout gold leaf. Is the leaf That's sold at craft stores the same as what is used on cars?If not will it work at all for practice? has anyone tried it? what about the size ?will that craft store gold work with 1-SHOT size?  I think that's all  :dunno: thanks guys.
> *


 Anyone :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2007, 02:05 PM~8997635
> *What is the black material you doing these on?
> P
> *


"for sale" and " private property" signs, by them by the 10's, paint the backside anycolor you want. i favor the black cause it makes any color just jump out at you.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 14 2007, 12:24 PM~8997714
> *Anyone  :dunno:
> *


not too sure, but if your looking for cheap guild gold and silver leaf to practice with go to this website, i havent been able to find a cheaper deal than this.....only thing is that its loose leaf....so when you lay it down there has to be no wind and you gotta make sure it lays down flat or else youll see the lines in it. That leafing is excellent to practice with.  
art supply warehouse

as for the one shot size. id say only use one shot paint to tint it


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 14 2007, 01:50 PM~8997583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an old bread box my wife was gonna throw out, i use it to house the oneshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not very creative here but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trash can : not fineshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the pencil markings. was still wet so i couldnt wwipe then off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

the door to my garage 








my workbench 








my homies cooler








and a fire extigusher
here is some of my latest work


----------



## sic713

the latest


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 14 2007, 11:50 AM~8997583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an old bread box my wife was gonna throw out, i use it to house the oneshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not very creative here but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trash can : not fineshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the pencil markings. was still wet so i couldnt wwipe then off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that scrolling bro....always been clean....even the dirty palleting :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8997583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an old bread box my wife was gonna throw out, i use it to house the oneshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not very creative here but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trash can : not fineshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the pencil markings. was still wet so i couldnt wwipe then off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super nice work :thumbsup: i've been practicing my scroll work all year and it's not as nice as yours. Let me know when you have some free time to do a panel for me. I'll hang it up on my wall of fame


----------



## SkysDaLimit




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 15 2007, 01:44 AM~9002512
> *
> 
> 
> *


:0 

kafka work is awsome!!! i have yet to get his dvd, i would be very proud to have that panell!!!! 


as for a panell from me, i dont feel im THAT good, but yes, i'd be more then HAPPY to do one for you. 

low fairlane, thanks bro! i have 6 pannells left here, they will be all scroll i think, then my next 10 im gonna knuckle up and get my shit together on this dagger brush.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 14 2007, 06:44 PM~8999812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the door to my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my workbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fire extigusher
> here is some of my latest work
> *



thats alsome lookin Dolle :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 14 2007, 02:50 PM~8997583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an old bread box my wife was gonna throw out, i use it to house the oneshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not very creative here but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trash can : not fineshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the pencil markings. was still wet so i couldnt wwipe then off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: your scrolls blow me away man , your a natural , this is with a wizard vortex?, i think i asked before..   insane!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 16 2007, 11:22 AM~9013358
> *:worship:  :worship: your scrolls blow me away man , your a natural , this is with a wizard vortex?, i think i asked before..     insane!
> *


thank you

and yes, i favor the mack wizard vortex #1 over the #2- but both are GREAT brushes
TCP global is who i buy from useally. my local art store was saposed to check on scroll brushes for me ( still wanna use a kafka just to see myself ) but i never heard back from them


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 12 2007, 10:14 AM~8984197-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crenshaw magraw_@Oct 13 2007, 01:48 AM~8990304
> *nice simple but str8 to the point
> 
> looks great
> *


thnx


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

alsome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 14 2007, 06:44 PM~8999812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the door to my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my workbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fire extigusher
> here is some of my latest work
> *


think ima do that to my garage bro :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ok, truck showed up, it was a LONG day for me on the dagger  

not perfectly straight, but he loves it

















**** you can see the imperfections here***


----------



## Maverick

I'm really feeling this..


----------



## DREEGZ

tried my kafka yesterday and the new sublime green


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 17 2007, 12:52 PM~9022325
> *tried my kafka yesterday and the new sublime green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good, where do you buy kafka brushes? tcp global or is there a cheeper place?


----------



## DREEGZ

i bought them locally and paid 18 bucks for one, i would try tcp global there probably the cheapest if you have to order.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 17 2007, 11:10 AM~9022483
> *i bought them locally and paid 18 bucks for one, i would try tcp global there probably the cheapest if you have to order.
> *


what size kafka you using bro??


----------



## Guest

did this up really quick....too quick, which is why its so messy and unproportioned. just wanted to hurry and put something up on here since i havent done any practice panels :uh: which i should be doing 

when i try and hurry :uh: .....


----------



## zfelix

#3 :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

anyone heard of a "AJ" signature brushes? if so, please let me knwo where i can buy these please


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 18 2007, 12:47 AM~9028175
> *#3 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 18 2007, 05:04 PM~9032221
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO  :biggrin:
> *


x2, i was busy editing my shit and was beatin to the reply


----------



## zfelix

Thanks fellas!


----------



## SERIOUS

Everyone welcome the newest member of the pinhead family :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

tried using my old kafka brushes....they are way to stiff for me.....n to top it off i was using a size 1 :roflmao: gotta practice the scrolling and dirty paletting some more.....regret putting down the scroll brush to get better at the dagger. :uh: 







:roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2007, 08:35 PM~9034748
> *Everyone welcome the newest member of the pinhead family  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 


looks like shes still better than me


----------



## xSSive

Hello all, I love reading this topic. I been reading since the beginning but never contributed. I think its awesome to have a support system. 


I've been practicing on and off since March....But have only tried to get a little more serious over the last few months.


Here is one from back in July.....you can tell I'm new to this.







Here is one from a month ago I put on a car club buddies daily. Got more to do though....






Sorry they're cell phone pix.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 17 2007, 12:06 PM~9022449
> *looking good, where do you buy kafka brushes? tcp global or is there a cheeper place?
> *





they got good deals on Kafka brushes on dickblick.com right now.


----------



## DREEGZ

looking good guys


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up fellas im kinda new to this to i have been going at it for about 2 months now but i still have not been able to get a str8 awnser on what kind of reduser to use and whats the best way to maintain your brushes ....... any halp will be greatly apriciated


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 19 2007, 04:05 PM~9040509
> *whats up fellas  im kinda new to this to i have been going at it for about 2 months now but i still have not been  able to get a str8 awnser on what  kind of  reduser to use and whats the  best way to maintain  your brushes  ....... any halp will be greatly apriciated
> *


reducer:
oneshot reducer
mineral spirits ( i been using straight miner spirits now ) 

brushes: clean well after each use, use brush oil to keep them from dryin out when not in use


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 17 2007, 10:06 PM~9026027
> *what size kafka you using bro??
> *


3


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 05:34 AM~9036885
> *:0  :0
> looks like shes still better than me
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 19 2007, 04:13 PM~9041335
> *3
> *


I WAS USING THE SAME B4 PUTTING THEM AWAY....IMA BUST OUT THE NEW ONE I HAVE HAD THERE FOR A WHILE AND TRY SOME SCROLLING OUT WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

USED MY KAFKA 3 SCROLLING BRUSH TODAY.....MUCH BETTER THAN THE 1 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 20 2007, 03:35 AM~9042731
> *USED MY KAFKA 3 SCROLLING BRUSH TODAY.....MUCH BETTER THAN THE 1  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm that looks sick, i have a kafka thats been in the closest for the last few monthes,i been wanting to try it out, the only bad thing is i have to stripe out side in the garage,rather in the art room.
i need to make room.

looks good.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9043060
> *damm that looks sick, i have a kafka thats been in the closest for the last few monthes,i been wanting to try it out, the only bad thing is i have to stripe out side in the garage,rather in the art room.
> i need to make room.
> 
> looks good.
> *


lol, thats my story bro :biggrin: im outside in the garage on top of my brother inlaws dj system  Ima hang up the panel and start doing it against the wall though, Danny told me thats one of the best ways to practice


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 19 2007, 03:48 PM~9041166
> *reducer:
> oneshot reducer
> mineral spirits ( i been using straight miner spirits now )
> 
> brushes: clean well after each use, use brush oil to keep them from dryin out when not in use
> *




:yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 20 2007, 03:10 PM~9044894
> *lol, thats my story bro  :biggrin: im outside in the garage on top of my brother inlaws dj system  Ima hang up the panel and start doing it against the wall though, Danny told me thats one of the best ways to practice
> *


yeah i know what you mean, i been stripin off and on for a lil wile now, the only thing that messes me up is i don't have a work area, i'm usually sqeezed in the corner in the gragae, makes me nervous,tryin not to spill or knock any thing over.

but i seriously need to get back on track.

i was messing with some leafing off and on, but once i clear out soem shit from the garage it would be cool.


----------



## SERIOUS

Can you guys do something for the noobs like me. show us some pics of the designs you've done with the type of brush used in the pic. I would like to see exactly what a scrolling brush is and what it does. I think it would be a good reffrence of what brushes do what designs. Thnx


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 20 2007, 02:37 PM~9046641
> *Can you guys do something for the noobs like me. show us some pics of the designs you've done with the type of brush used in the pic. I would like to see exactly what a scrolling brush is and what it does. I think it would be a good reffrence of what brushes do what designs. Thnx
> *


everyone uses different brushes for different things. I've actually been using a scharff brush for scrolling, but just till now, brought out my kafka scrolling brush. For dagger most use mack....some people dont. kafka sells dagger "long line" brushes, but....for me those were way too long. Ill post up a pix of the brushes


----------



## Guest




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

****************8 can someone awnser me this :****************

what is the differnce in the green rap and blue rap sword brushes from mack?


reason i ask, i have the green wrap and when pulling a line on the side of the car ( hood and trunk doesnt do it---), it goes well for about a a foot and then it shows "ridges" at the top of the line/

NOW when i use the excaliber brush, it doesnt happen at all, BUT there isnt alot of hair on the excaliber = alot of stop and start time for palleting. i have a truck and a car to do now, and i dont want to use the excaliber for these. it takes way to long. 

would i have better luck on the blue wrap, or does it matter?


OR would i be better of using a kafka long liner brush like low fairline mentioned.


----------



## zfelix

just bored


----------



## zfelix

Been Doing This 2


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Lookin' Good Zack... Lot of progress since you first laid the first line :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

No shit huh hugo look at the comparison

:barf:



















still isnt perfect but its not bad at all for only a few months off and on :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 20 2007, 09:02 PM~9048636
> *No shit huh hugo look at the comparison
> 
> :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still isnt perfect but its not bad at all for only a few months off and on :biggrin:
> *


Shit I remember when you were striping my cars people were like :uh: "are you sure?" Now you got some heavy hitters under your belt! :yes:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 20 2007, 10:05 PM~9048653
> *Shit I remember when you were striping my cars people were like  :uh:  "are you sure?" Now you got some heavy hitters under your belt! :yes:
> *


:yes:

and list only goes on :biggrin: cant wait to do you new ride :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 20 2007, 08:47 PM~9048236
> *****************8 can someone awnser me this :****************
> 
> what is the differnce in the green rap and blue rap  sword brushes from mack?
> reason i ask, i have the green wrap and when pulling a line on the side of the car ( hood and trunk doesnt do it---), it goes well for about a a foot and then it shows "ridges" at the top of the line/
> 
> NOW when i use the excaliber brush, it doesnt happen at all, BUT there isnt alot of hair on the excaliber = alot of stop and start time for palleting. i have a truck and a car to do now, and i dont want to use the excaliber for these. it takes way to long.
> 
> would i have better luck on the blue wrap, or does it matter?
> OR would i be better of using a kafka long liner brush like low fairline mentioned.
> *


it thought it may have been a preference, but now i c there is something to the question of the green and blue wrap. Danny D told me that when he started off he was using the green wrap because he didnt know any better and didnt have noone to tell him what to use. But he told me there is a big difference between the green and blue wrap. The green is for smaller jobs and the blue are the best at loading and holding paint because they are thicker, yet have that sharpness to them. I would not use the kafka long line brush....once he showed me how to hold the brush correctly, he showed me and made me realize that the kafka brushes have to long a handle, when the handle should be able to move freely between your thumb and index finger. Whereas the kafka is so long the handle ends up resting against your palm, thus restricting it. Blue is what i use, if palleted correctly, and the brush loads good, you can pretty much finish a whole line across a car without reloading. These were tips from old schoolers that were told to Danny D, which ive been so lucky to take tips from myself now.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 20 2007, 09:56 PM~9048592
> *Been Doing This 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


using mack quills for scrolling or is that a scharff i c???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Oct 19 2007, 09:07 AM~9038150
> *Hello all, I love reading this topic.  I been reading since the beginning but never contributed.  I think its awesome to have a support system.
> I've been practicing on and off since March....But have only tried to get a little more serious over the last few months.
> Here is one from back in July.....you can tell I'm new to this.
> 
> Here is one from a month ago I put on a car club buddies daily.  Got more to do though....
> 
> Sorry they're cell phone pix.
> *


hey bro, looking pretty good, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9049045
> *using mack quills for scrolling or is that a scharff i c???
> *



dick blick lettering quills for those tight curves and fine lines :biggrin:

the lil bullshit on the board was just for shits and giggles but it was to rough lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 21 2007, 12:23 AM~9049336
> *dick blick lettering quills for those tight curves and fine lines :biggrin:
> 
> the lil bullshit on the board was just for shits and giggles but it was to rough lol
> *


have you tried the scharff brush?


----------



## zfelix

:no:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i was looking for a new set of dagger brushes when i came across this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pinstriping...sspagenameZWDVW

i think this is cool as hell, though i didnt bid, i would like this set


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 21 2007, 10:34 AM~9050597
> *:no:
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 21 2007, 05:28 PM~9052489
> *
> *



shit i just got what they had at the store LOL 

how are the scharffs good quills???? 

i got size 00,0,2 of the dick blicks eclipse brand quills

the one in the pic that was the 00


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 21 2007, 06:10 PM~9052706
> *shit i just got what they had at the store LOL
> 
> how are the scharffs good quills????
> 
> i got size 00,0,2 of the dick blicks eclipse brand quills
> 
> the one in the pic that was the 00
> *


i like the scharffs, they flow nicely, especially in those sharp turns  i know what u mean though bro, for the longest i was just getting whatever, but once Danny told me whats up with the brushes, i did notice the differences in the feel and load the brushs take :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Got bored with my glass practice panel. So, I flamed out my mailbox



















I'll probly add some more to it later. Or redo it in a differnt style when I get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 22 2007, 06:44 PM~9059601
> *Got bored with my glass practice panel. So, I flamed out my mailbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probly add some more to it later. Or redo it in a differnt style when I get tired of looking at it.
> *


i like it man, really. LOVE the mail box stand :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks...I made that stand like 3 years ago.


----------



## dwnlow4lif

the last thing i did over a month ago

havent touched a brush since then either..so i picked it up again tonight..as the second pic shows its not gettin better..was just gettin to damn aggrivating :angry: 

for the tattoo lady









and the shit peice after over a month of not striping


----------



## SERIOUS

I try to practice every nite.even if only a half hour. I treat it just like my drums..Gotta put the time in to get good and stay good. There are no cheat codes .You just gotta listen to the pros and practice.


----------



## NIMSTER64

a bit off topic but
HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO AND MORE PICS 8,500

























DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY ONE OF MY PROJECTS?10,000 OR BEST OFFER.HIT ME UP FOR THE DETAILS.YES THE CAR IS TAKEN APART BUT IT IS A SOLID RIDE ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER AND INTERIOR POSIBLY.


----------



## Guest

The reason i havent been doing much... :biggrin: My new addition to the lowrider family


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 23 2007, 07:32 PM~9068422
> *The reason i havent been doing much... :biggrin: My new addition to the lowrider family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congradulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 23 2007, 07:32 PM~9068422
> *The reason i havent been doing much... :biggrin: My new addition to the lowrider family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: looks like he is giving the ok to the nurse LOL. CONGRATTS homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 21 2007, 02:44 PM~9051235
> *i was looking for a new set of dagger brushes when i came across this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pinstriping...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> i think this is cool as hell, though i didnt bid, i would like this set
> *


Man homie you are good at everything huh?I love your work bro


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 21 2007, 01:44 PM~9051235
> *i was looking for a new set of dagger brushes when i came across this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pinstriping...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> i think this is cool as hell, though i didnt bid, i would like this set
> *



they have a website www.lazerlines.com


----------



## dekay24

I guess I better get some off my stuff up in here, been doin it for about 2-3 years now, so im still a beginner.
































































































that is all. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

u are the shit.


----------



## zfelix

Love the striping Dekay :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

Congats..LowFairlane :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE

I dont really get much time to stripe between all other paint werks, am striping about 50/50 , for every good line laid comes a bad one.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 23 2007, 09:31 PM~9069816
> *Man homie you are good at everything huh?I love your work bro
> *


I taught him everything he knows Nim.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

nice work peeps, nice to see some new people posting up work in here. Hopefully we see more newcomers. Keep it up peeps! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 07:02 PM~9076770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 did u tint that gold leaf? looks kinda dark


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9078268
> *:0 did u tint that gold leaf? looks kinda dark
> *


no.. i was in the shade.. stupid tree blocking my sun..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ok, when pulling a long line down the side of a car, do you pull like #1 drawing or the #2?


----------



## sic713

lol, nice drawing..

but i do number 2


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 25 2007, 05:22 AM~9079756
> *ok, when pulling a long line down the side of a car, do you pull like #1 drawing or the #2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#2 and i like to use baby powder to reduce friction. I make sure I know exactly where i'm going before i start and i focus on the area just ahead of the brush. If I look at the brush while i stripe, i see every mistake and it throws me off. I try to ignore the mistakes as much as possible just think about where the brush is going. Also, i use fineline tape as a guide so i don't have to focus so much on the straightness, just focus on thickness. and finally, it took a while to learn, but i take a deep breath in right b4 i start and slowly breath out while i stripe. As i breath in again, it wiggles the brush, still trying to fix that.


----------



## dekay24

i do #2 aswell. ive actually noticed i stop beathing when i do long lines!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 25 2007, 11:19 AM~9080638
> *#2 and i like to use baby powder to reduce friction. I make sure I know exactly where i'm going before i start and i focus on the area just ahead of the brush. If I look at the brush while i stripe, i see every mistake and it throws me off. I try to ignore the mistakes as much as possible just think about where the brush is going. Also, i use fineline tape as a guide so i don't have to focus so much on the straightness, just focus on thickness. and finally, it took a while to learn, but i take a deep breath in right b4 i start and slowly breath out while i stripe. As i breath in again, it wiggles the brush, still trying to fix that.
> *


damn, i also use baby poweder, and i look about an 1'' infront of my brush, i just been doin the #1 way - i will start workin on the #2 way tonight. maybe i will see improvements? i got 4 brushes in today, blue wraps #0 and #00  cant waint to use them. 

as for other fine details, i use 3M 1.2'' green tape, i cant find the blue 1/4 stuff i like. and i finally found a liquid form wax and grease remover!!! i been usng the 3M spray can wax and grease remover, i dont care for that stuff to much, but its all i could find till lastnight


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

oh and no work to show, been working on straight lines over and over and over and over and over and over and over......... thats when i thought, maybe im just doin it wrong and maybe thats why im gettin bumps at the top of the line my elbow wants to naturally drop and maybe it is JUST enough to bring my brush down and skip at the verry tip of a line/???????????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 25 2007, 06:22 AM~9079756
> *ok, when pulling a long line down the side of a car, do you pull like #1 drawing or the #2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like #2....starting off on my toes reaching the farthest point, then pulling the line and slowly moving back till my arm is almost near my body. I was told there are some stripers that do it like #1, which to me would be unorthodox, but still is always up to a persons preference......also like curly said....if you are breathing tooo much, you will notice the movements in your lines....you have to control your breathing as you pull a line....im still not a pro at pulling the lines....but these are all pointers i picked up :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

blue wraps are great!!!!

i tried #2 and i might as well give it up- i must of put to much time in doing it the wrong way, so it looks like im starting all the way over again. ugh 

thanks everyone for the pointers, ill get some pics next time i do something other then stacked lines.


----------



## zfelix

as u guys pull a line down the side of a car do u fully extend your arm as far as u can and pullit back and stop and do the same thing on the next section??

cause it seems like whenever i move with the brush while tryint to pull a line the brush always moves


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 05:09 PM~9084149
> *as u guys pull a line down the side of a car do u fully extend your arm as far as u can and pullit back and stop and do the same thing on the next section??
> 
> cause it seems like whenever i move with the brush while tryint to pull a line the brush always moves
> *


*trick danny d taught me* yeah with your arm fully extended. where you may see your line moving is in your breathing and moving of your feet. Like i said earlier, control your breathing and start to pull the line and as you get to a comfortable position with your arm, slowly....and i mean, very slowly rock from your tippy toes till your feet are flat on the ground*doing all this as you pull the line*, and if you still feel comfortable, pull the line as close as you can to your body and then start all over again. As you get better at doing this, then you try at switching your feet as the line gets closer to you. He told me, even the best striper has those small drops in the lines....so small that not everyone can notice it, but the striper himself and other stripers as well. Hope this is helpful. :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

from the research I have done so far. Your technique will eventually be what you are most comfortable with. The way you hold the brush, how you stand or sit, arm position,..ect... You just have to try different things till you find what works best for you.But, having these guys here to make suggestions is awsome..This has to be one the best threads ever. Lots of cool guys willing to share what they know...Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 25 2007, 09:17 PM~9086151
> *from the research I have done so far. Your technique will eventually be what you are most comfortable with. The way you hold the brush, how you stand or sit, arm position,..ect... You just have to try different things till you find what works best for you.But, having these guys here to make suggestions is awsome..This has to be one the best threads ever. Lots of cool guys willing to share what they know...Thanks guys.
> *


 :thumbsup: like you said bro....taking a little here a little there will help you find your striping style and comfort zone....however...dont stay content with your comfort zone, always leave room to learn.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 25 2007, 11:07 AM~9081785
> *oh and no work to show, been working on straight lines over and over and over and over and over and over and over......... thats when i thought, maybe im just doin it wrong and maybe thats why im gettin bumps at the top of the line my elbow wants to naturally drop and maybe it is JUST enough to bring my brush down and skip at the verry tip of a line/???????????
> *


post a pic of the problem your having and there might be an obvious fix for it. I stripe short lines until i get warmed up and then i can fully extend my arm. I'll have someone take pics of me striping tomorrow so i can post how i do it. Maybe i'll learn something too!


----------



## marquezs13

lots of clean work in here. TTT


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 26 2007, 01:18 AM~9086925
> *post a pic of the problem your having and there might be an obvious fix for it. I stripe short  lines until i get warmed up and then i can fully extend my arm. I'll have someone take pics of me striping tomorrow so i can post how i do it. Maybe i'll learn something too!
> *



heres a windows pic of what my problem looked like

( green is tape, black is the line, and it only happened at the top of the line

this is using my old green wrap brushes, since the blue brush and striping the other way it has not happened. but like i said, goin the other way is like starting all over, i will try my old way again and see if the problem is still there, maybe it was in the green brushes :dunno: maybe the trimming was bad on them. they were my first brushes i used and i may have trimmed wrong.

with the blue wraps, i didnt need to trim any of them, i cut the very tip of them and started pulling lines. even though they werent straight, they werent giving me the same problem :dunno: 









i will be practicing again tonight, i will share pics- as boring as they may be. 

ALSO***** anyone here a member of sketchkult.com? i can NOT become a memeber on that site for anything!!!! i emailed a few adresses for help on there and 2 out fo 3 were returned. the 3rd i have had no reply. back when i first started i was a member but since then never logged on. they dont have my email on file for a password recovery ( says email unknown ) :angry: :angry: 

LOTS of tips on there for beginners and pros alike


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well i didnt get time to practice, so no pics of that, but i did grab some process blue and a brush and threw some scroll on my hood JUST to se what it does for my eyes, i took the pics and wiped clean real quick. tryin to decide if i should add to it or say fuck it and sell it-------------- its on ebay now


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 26 2007, 07:40 PM~9092300
> *well i didnt get time to practice, so no pics of that, but i did grab some  process blue and a brush and threw some scroll on my hood JUST to se what it does for my eyes, i took the pics and wiped clean real quick. tryin to decide if i should add to it or say fuck it and sell it-------------- its on ebay now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


scrolling looks good, but imo, it would be over kill....just with what i can see the hood looks done  i think thats the hardest part for me or any other newbie...to know when to say when.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i agree=the whole car is done, but to me its to suttle, i wanted to add some " spice" and was gonna add some scroll in an off the wall color to the hood, trunk, top and quarters, repaint my trim then add color matched barrell 13'' to it but now its on ebay. hope it sells, i need a linc in my garage


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 27 2007, 09:24 AM~9095003
> *i agree=the whole car is done, but to me its to suttle, i wanted to add some " spice"  and was gonna add some scroll in an off the wall color to the hood, trunk, top and quarters, repaint my trim then add color matched barrell 13'' to it but now its on ebay. hope it sells, i need a linc in my garage
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 27 2007, 08:57 PM~9097424
> *:thumbsup:
> *


did you open a pinheadlounge name? i was just there and first page of artist pics was your stuff.........


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 26 2007, 04:17 AM~9087603
> *heres a windows pic of what my problem looked like
> 
> ( green is tape, black is the line, and it only happened at the top of the line
> 
> this is using my old green wrap brushes, since the blue brush and striping the other way it has not happened. but like i said, goin the other way is like starting all over, i will try my old way again  and see if the problem is still there, maybe it was in the green brushes :dunno: maybe the trimming was bad on them. they were my first brushes i used and i may have trimmed wrong.
> 
> with the blue wraps, i didnt need to trim any of them, i cut the very tip of them and started pulling lines. even though they werent straight, they werent giving me the same problem :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be practicing again tonight, i will share pics- as boring as they may be.
> 
> ALSO***** anyone here a member of sketchkult.com? i can NOT become a memeber on that site for anything!!!! i emailed a few adresses for help on there and 2 out fo 3 were returned. the 3rd i have had no reply.  back when i first started i was a member but since then never logged on. they dont have my email on file for a password recovery ( says email unknown )  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> LOTS of tips on there for beginners and pros alike
> *


It looks like the brush needs to be trimmed. When there is a stubborn hair, it will kick out as you bend the brush. Find the piece that is doing it and trim it or pull it out completely. The brush might not be salvageable.....blue wrap/green wrap, i can't tell a difference. I've had better luck with green. I've had a couple of blue ones do a snake impression.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

my mobile toolbox and workstation on my last job.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

This is me completing the outline of a line of leaf. I don't extend my arm out unless i want to do a long continous line. In this case i got pics of 1 continous stripe on a fender to illustrate my technique. 










halfway through the fender.










completing the fender with 1 stripe. I typically split it up into 2-3 lines while i reload my brush inbetween. This is just, how i do it, i don't recommend it because i'm always changing the way i do things.










result is the bottom of the outline.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

This is my view of the next stripe to complete the door. Same thing as the fender, 1 continous line. The stripe begins on the tip of the brush










halfway through the door. The brush bends to maintain a continuous thickness.










At the end of the door and the stripe, the brush is bent in an exageratte manner, but still maintains a good line. I normally do shorter lines to avoid this. 










I cap of the line so it bend into the door jab.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

I do have to extend my arm when pulling a line from the back of the hood/trunk to the front. I do like to do this line in 1 continuous line because its very easy to spot transitions.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

this is how i approach a transition from line to line. I start my motion at least 6-8 inches into the previous line.










I pretend that my brush is a plane that's landing and slowly lean into the previous line. 










The brush bounces around from side to side and hopefully matches the thickness of the previous line before the line continues. 

Hope this helps as a reference for newbies. This is my third year striping and i'm a long way from putting down perfect lines all the time, but i'm on my way! Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

SkysDaLimit, very helpfull pics and words. ill give it another shot tonight with pics. compairing your pics with what i do i can see one MAJOR problem i am having. i'll see what i can do to fix this, i will take a pic of the problem befor ei attempt to fix it so you can see too . 

i now have 3 cars lined up and i gotta get my ass in gear fpr improvements, i dont want to spend a 1/2 day doing simple single lines down the sides AGAIN


----------



## hotstuff5964

nice pics skysdalimit


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 28 2007, 08:57 AM~9099104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how i approach a transition from line to line. I start my motion at least 6-8 inches into the previous line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretend that my brush is a plane that's landing and slowly lean into the previous line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brush bounces around from side to side and hopefully matches the thickness of the previous line before the line continues.
> 
> Hope this helps as a reference for newbies. This is my third year striping and i'm a long way from putting down perfect lines all the time, but i'm on my way! Any feedback is appreciated.
> *


looks good curly, it was nice meeting you a wile back @ coast airbrush.

keep rockin those lines.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

im done with the fuckin dagger for now. im packin it up till i can get to the bone yard and get me a nice long fender or big caddy trunk to practice on, these signs arent cuttin it anymore and i wont dedicate 4 hrs to pulla single line. back to scroll work till then. i did however fix the problem......


to wet of a brush, makin the hairs "flap" over, i'd grab it where i could and pull as best i could. no more of that shit, i squeegy the hairs and its reay. 
thought about callin jim hetz and seeing if i could set in on a job just to watch his every move, but thats doughtfull. 

having a bad day :angry: 

HERES PICS:
SCROLL WORK< i like the design but no the the rest of the shit i did, i labelled " bad night" who would of know it would last all day too ......

the signs, 
bare gold: when i first squeegyd the brush, seen a huge improvemtn there
green sign:
at the bottom is me goin left to right
top: me doin it the way you guys do, as you can see i was more comfortable goin the "wrong way" however there was more room to play goin the other way. 

liek i said, no more dagger till i can get a nice fender or something. or maybe i dont have it in me to go down the side of a car?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 27 2007, 09:17 PM~9097963
> *did you open a pinheadlounge name? i was just there and first page of artist pics was your stuff.........
> *


yea, finally :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 28 2007, 12:45 PM~9100537
> *im done with the fuckin dagger for now. im packin it up till i can get to the bone yard and get me a nice long fender or big caddy trunk to practice on, these signs arent cuttin it anymore and i wont dedicate 4 hrs to pulla single line. back to scroll work till then. i did however fix the problem......
> to wet of a brush, makin the hairs "flap" over, i'd grab it where i could and pull as best i could. no more of that shit, i squeegy the hairs and its reay.
> thought about callin jim hetz and seeing if i could set in on a job just to watch his every move, but thats doughtfull.
> 
> having a bad day :angry:
> 
> HERES PICS:
> SCROLL WORK< i like the design but no the the rest of the shit i did, i labelled " bad night"  who would of know it would last all day too ......
> 
> the signs,
> bare gold: when i first squeegyd the brush, seen a huge improvemtn there
> green sign:
> at the bottom is me goin left to right
> top: me doin it the way you guys do, as you can see i was more comfortable goin the "wrong way" however there was more room to play goin the other way.
> 
> liek i said, no more dagger till i can get a nice fender or something. or maybe i dont have it in me to go down the side of a car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hear you bro, a lot of stripers dont like for people to sit in to learn there techniques and secrets. The only ones i've spoken to and have been open and willing is Danny D and Curly. So far, i've only been able to go to Danny D's shop being he is so close. Been plannin to go out to watch Curly at work, but kinda hard right now with the newborn and all, but I'ma do my best to find some time to get out there. You know, it's sad that a lot of the more experienced stripers are like that, but the forget that they to learned from someone, or had someone inspire their work....and to keep the memory alive of the striper behind the man, they must pass on the technique to an apprentice :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

lowfairlane
the thing with jim hetz is twice a year he holds a striping class, 2 days for $350.00........... i dont have $350 just to show me how to stripe sideways......... i can learn, but would LOVE the chance to watch him in action again. i regret not paying full attention to him the last time. first time i doughted myself and didnt even try anything, second i kinda knew i could do it and been doin it since. from curlys pics alone helped me see things a little better. my wife is going to shit herself watching me carry a fender to the upstairs HAHAHAHA but i gotta do it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 28 2007, 06:43 PM~9102316
> *lowfairlane
> the thing with jim hetz is twice a year he holds a striping class, 2 days for $350.00...........  i dont have $350 just to show me how to stripe sideways......... i can learn, but would LOVE the chance to watch him in action again.  i regret not paying full attention to him the last time. first time i doughted myself and didnt even try anything, second i kinda knew i could do it and been doin it since.  from curlys pics alone helped me see things a little better.  my wife is going to shit herself watching me carry a fender to the upstairs HAHAHAHA     but i gotta do it.
> *


for the $350, you might as well get some more panelin done to your ride, or another car, and stay and watch :biggrin: i guess it's cool that these guys are cool enough to help someone out at no charge.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 28 2007, 08:54 PM~9102388
> *for the $350, you might as well get some more panelin done to your ride, or another car, and stay and watch  :biggrin: i guess it's cool that these guys are cool enough to help someone out at no charge.
> *


 its iowa man, everyone tryin to get rich :dunno: 


everyone but me


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

i was bored 
And just wanted to throw something together quick this took me about 25 mins 30 mins top mainly cause i waited for the clear on the leafing to dry a lil bit but its just practice


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 26 2007, 12:13 AM~9086115
> **trick danny d taught me*
> *


if Danny taught you, THEN YOU GOT GOOD ADVICE.


watching him paint, stripe, pattern, airbrush, etc is amazing. his work speaks for itself!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 29 2007, 10:06 AM~9106008
> *if Danny taught you, THEN YOU GOT GOOD ADVICE.
> watching him paint, stripe, pattern, airbrush, etc is amazing. his work speaks for itself!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 sign up for this class

http://www.coastairbrush.com/classes/classespinstriping.html


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ttt


----------



## zfelix

just got back from sema right now and i shit u not there was about 10 or more O.G. pinstripers and myself striping at the custom shop booth!!! :0

and i did a panel infront of like hella people it was pretty nerve wrecking but fun :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2007, 05:25 PM~9117113
> *just got back from sema right now and i shit u not there was about 10 or more O.G. pinstripers and myself striping at the custom shop booth!!! :0
> 
> and i did a panel infront of like hella people it was pretty nerve wrecking but fun :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

just had a question for you guys . i have been using a mack 00 dose anyone know how or what technique to use for triming the brush . i also have a problem with the paint drying to quick i have been trying diferent reducers but no luck


----------



## westcoastridin

here is a lil something i did


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 30 2007, 10:48 PM~9118277
> *just had a question for you guys . i have been using a mack 00  dose anyone know how or what technique to use for triming the brush . i also have a problem with the paint drying to quick i have been trying diferent  reducers but no luck
> *


have you tired using a "retarder" to slow the drying.


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 31 2007, 04:29 AM~9120838
> *have you tired using a "retarder" to slow the drying.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 31 2007, 11:20 AM~9121661
> *:biggrin:
> :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


whats up Danny :wave: :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 31 2007, 02:48 AM~9118277
> *just had a question for you guys . i have been using a mack 00  dose anyone know how or what technique to use for triming the brush . i also have a problem with the paint drying to quick i have been trying diferent  reducers but no luck
> *


i was told you have to keep using the reducer to keep your paint flowing.
between lines or every other 3 pulls.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 30 2007, 07:48 PM~9118277
> *just had a question for you guys . i have been using a mack 00  dose anyone know how or what technique to use for triming the brush . i also have a problem with the paint drying to quick i have been trying diferent  reducers but no luck
> *


what kinda paint? and best is a retarder as tatoo said.


----------



## zfelix

more of my work from sema


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 31 2007, 10:41 PM~9127870
> *more of my work from sema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

thanks Big Al

and i suggest everyone who uses one shot and macks to drop them and use KUSTOM SHOP producs!


the brushes are perfect and there long liner brush is amazing

and the EZ Flow Paint Flows Way Better Than One Shot And The Ex Flow Drys Faster Than One Shot But With There SLow Reducer YOu Dont Have To Worrie About Your Pallet Tacking Up Or Drying Between Time The Paint and Brushes Are Both Amazing im Going To Switch over From Macks And one Shot To Kustom Shop Its that Good :biggrin:



OH AND BTW THERE LEAFING SIZE IS AMAZING!!

Drys PERFECT and They Carry A Clear Sealer For The leafing Also!!

SO LOOK INTO IT GUYS U WONT BE DISSAPOINTED!


----------



## THEREGAL

zach your work looks amazing, it wasn't too long i rmemeber you pickin up your first brushes, i think you got the gift bro keep it up


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 1 2007, 03:09 AM~9128637
> *thanks Big Al
> 
> and i suggest everyone who uses one shot and macks to drop them and use KUSTOM SHOP producs!
> the brushes are perfect and there long liner brush is amazing
> 
> and the EZ Flow Paint Flows Way Better Than One Shot And The Ex Flow Drys Faster Than One Shot But With There SLow Reducer YOu Dont Have To Worrie About Your Pallet Tacking Up Or Drying Between Time The Paint and Brushes Are Both Amazing im Going To Switch over From Macks And one Shot To Kustom Shop Its that Good :biggrin:
> OH AND BTW THERE LEAFING SIZE IS AMAZING!!
> 
> Drys PERFECT and They Carry A Clear Sealer For The leafing Also!!
> 
> SO LOOK INTO IT GUYS U WONT BE DISSAPOINTED!
> *


 where do you order from?


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 1 2007, 06:43 AM~9129045
> *where do you order from?
> *


http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 1 2007, 08:38 AM~9129151
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ :biggrin:
> *


 i got them in my bookmarks, wondered if there is a cheeper place.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 31 2007, 06:15 PM~9126236
> *what kinda paint? and best is a retarder as tatoo said.
> *




IM USING 1 SHOT PAINT . WHERE CAN I GET THE RETARDER???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 1 2007, 07:48 AM~9129429
> *i got them in my bookmarks, wondered if there is a cheeper place.
> *



products are well worth the prices here pics of other pinstripers work from sema and we all are ussing the kustom shop brushes and paint


----------



## zfelix

and even the metallic colors lay on smooth un like oneshots


----------



## Guest

I USE THAT CLEAR COAT FROM KUSTOM SHOP FOR MY LEAFING :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

alot of nice work on this page

i picked me up a large trunk lid off an 80's buick, so straight painfull lines- here i come, lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 1 2007, 01:31 PM~9131997
> *alot of nice work on this page
> 
> i picked me up a large trunk lid off an 80's buick, so straight painfull lines- here i come, lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jul 19 2007, 08:35 AM~8343506
> *I picked up a 00 mack brush at a local art store......
> 
> WOOO hoooo time to practice.....
> *












got this from hotstuff, I think. used it to practice on a mirror. I cheat if thats what you want to call it. I use tape, omnicrome pencils, protractors, stencils what ever it takes.
good luck


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Nov 2 2007, 12:47 AM~9136975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this from hotstuff, I think. used it to practice on a mirror. I cheat if thats what you want to call it. I use tape, omnicrome pencils, protractors, stencils what ever it takes.
> good luck
> *


 :0 wizards style of teaching


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 4 2007, 07:47 PM~9153231
> *:0 wizards style of teaching
> *


10,000 a piece


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 4 2007, 07:58 PM~9154122
> *10,000 a piece
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Nov 6 2007, 12:38 PM~9167726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work bro, how long you been at it for now??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ToXiC_FuMeS, bad ass work man, love whats on the inrepid


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 6 2007, 07:29 PM~9170346
> *nice work bro, how long you been at it for now??
> *


Thx, I dont stripe much, more paint work and airbrush , but a lil here and there for 4 years, i started because the local striper i use for my shop told me he would not come do work for me anymore, and said if i keep calling him out i would never learn and paint needs stripes, so i learned.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Nov 7 2007, 12:24 PM~9176002
> *Thx, I dont stripe much, more paint work and airbrush , but a lil here and there for 4 years, i started because the local striper i use for my shop told me he would not come do work for me anymore, and said if i keep calling him out i would never learn and paint needs stripes, so i learned.
> *


Seems you have taken to that real quick then! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

took a brake from that damn trunk lid ( although im showing small progress ) 

anyway, hope you guys like it.

red, fire red, white, purple, KC teal.

i regret using the teal, but o-well.


----------



## Rat1

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 7 2007, 05:03 PM~9177470
> *took a brake from that damn trunk lid ( although im showing small progress )
> 
> anyway, hope you guys like it.
> 
> red, fire red, white, purple, KC teal.
> 
> i regret using the teal, but o-well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 7 2007, 04:03 PM~9177470
> *took a brake from that damn trunk lid ( although im showing small progress )
> 
> anyway, hope you guys like it.
> 
> red, fire red, white, purple, KC teal.
> 
> i regret using the teal, but o-well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats one long piece of work bro....i woulda cut that panel in half :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 7 2007, 09:11 PM~9178712
> *:0 thats one long piece of work bro....i woulda cut that panel in half  :biggrin:
> *


 it was an unwanted shelf. wish i had more


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 7 2007, 07:49 PM~9179022
> *it was an unwanted shelf. wish i had more
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 1 2007, 01:38 PM~9129151
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ :biggrin:
> *


doesn't that 1 striper manuel cisnero's own that shop?
i see him in air brush action alot with products from that store.

i heard a few people say that their products are really great.

wouldn't mind givin em a shot.

has any 1 used teh ALSA STRIPER paints before?
i used 2 colors and the paint sure dries up quick, tacks and gets real gummy.

not sure if it was just me.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 7 2007, 10:53 PM~9179584
> *doesn't that 1 striper manuel cisnero's own that shop?
> i see him in air brush action alot with products from that store.
> 
> i heard a few people say that their products are really great.
> 
> wouldn't mind givin em a shot.
> 
> has any 1 used teh ALSA STRIPER paints before?
> i used 2 colors and the paint sure dries up quick, tacks and gets real gummy.
> 
> not sure if it was just me.
> *


never tried it, i stick to one shot - i need to be good on the brush before i can start messin with other products.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 7 2007, 08:53 PM~9179584
> *doesn't that 1 striper manuel cisnero's own that shop?
> i see him in air brush action alot with products from that store.
> 
> i heard a few people say that their products are really great.
> 
> wouldn't mind givin em a shot.
> 
> has any 1 used teh ALSA STRIPER paints before?
> i used 2 colors and the paint sure dries up quick, tacks and gets real gummy.
> 
> not sure if it was just me.
> *




manny doesnt own the shop he just stripes for them same with jeff styles and victor cordero ect ect

PRODUCTS ARE GREAT THE NEXT CAR IM DOING IS GONNA BE WITH NOTHING BUT KS

ALSA U Have To Clear Over it Like hok and me i dont clear things so i woudltn use it


shit just a drop of hardener in oneshot or kustom shop and u can clear it noproblem


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 7 2007, 04:03 PM~9177470
> *took a brake from that damn trunk lid ( although im showing small progress )
> 
> anyway, hope you guys like it.
> 
> red, fire red, white, purple, KC teal.
> 
> i regret using the teal, but o-well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 7 2007, 09:31 PM~9179951
> *never tried it, i stick to one shot - i need to be good on the brush before i can start messin with other products.
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 7 2007, 05:03 PM~9177470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are definatly gifted bro, that looks sick


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i know i've asked before, but where is the best place to buy black sign blanks sizes-12x36 or longer?

reason asking, i want to get a panell done for shorty like he asked and i dont want to send him my shitty ass rattle can " beware of dog" sign, and would like more room to work with. also been kickin around the idea of doin some panell swaping with a few guys if interested and the above reason applys as well. i called a few local sign people today and white ( stock ) is $15.00 each and black is more expensive! 


anyway, can someone help me out, thanks.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 9 2007, 05:04 PM~9193285
> *i know i've asked before, but where is the best place to buy black sign blanks sizes-12x36 or longer?
> 
> reason asking, i want to get a panell done for shorty like he asked and i dont want to send him my shitty ass rattle can " beware of dog" sign, and would like more room to work with. also been kickin around the idea of doin some panell swaping with a few guys if interested and the above reason applys as well.  i called a few local sign people today and white ( stock ) is $15.00 each and black is more expensive!
> anyway, can someone help me out, thanks.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socal

i thought i would post this pic of some work by Larry Watson he did this for me in 95


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by socal_@Nov 11 2007, 09:19 PM~9205980
> *i thought i would post this pic of some work by Larry Watson he did this for me in 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is cool I love it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by socal_@Nov 11 2007, 07:19 PM~9205980
> *i thought i would post this pic of some work by Larry Watson he did this for me in 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats coo, i like the striping on string machines. I seen a few that danny d has done for a guitar store.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

took a break from my trunk lid and picked up the scroll brush a little earlier then planned. 
the crappy one reads " not the best" didnt come out as planned, but i kept it for the over all design. 

enjoy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

here goes a lil something i came across on teh way home




















issue 1 of pinstriping and kustom graphics magazine.

don't sleep on it, its packedwith alot of fresh shit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 14 2007, 04:42 PM~9228691
> *took a break from my trunk lid and picked up the scroll brush a little earlier then planned.
> the crappy one reads " not the best" didnt come out as planned, but i kept it for the over all design.
> 
> enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SERIOUS

Man ,theres some nice stuff getting posted. I haven't had a chance to practice. I'm working in escondido rebuilding the burned up phone lines. I brought travel kit with my brush and some oneshots .But, no reducer or mineral spirits. working 12 hours everyday. so I havent had time to track that stuff down. Any body know where to get any stripping stuff in escondido? :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

Heres a quick how-to on a leaf job i did this week on a 300M










Prep and clean the car before laying out the tape. I used 3M 218 1/2" on this one.










I sketched a hood design with a water-soluble pencil










I brushed on the rolco leafing size with a mack lettering brush. Notice the brushmarks.










After a minute or so, the brushmarks should flatten out and disappear.










I "glued" the hood design freehand with another lettering brush










When the size is ready, i applied a 12K patent white gold. 










I make sure to avoid pressing the paper backing into the size and at the same time make sure i do not miss any spots.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 14 2007, 06:28 PM~9228998
> *here goes a lil something i came across on teh way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issue 1 of pinstriping and kustom graphics magazine.
> 
> don't sleep on it, its packedwith alot of fresh shit.
> *


got a website?


----------



## SkysDaLimit

The hood design takes a bit longer to dry because i didn't have the luxury of a tape outline to overlap my strokes.










Once the leaf was applied, i used a foam stick thing to press the leaf into the tape edge real well.










Next, i used a soft 'makeup' brush to dust off the excess and to remove the overlapping leaf.










At this point the leaf should be free of defects and excess material. It's probably been about 1.5hrs into the job.










I begin spinning the leaf with a velvet covered bonnet and a variable speed screwdriver










The spin should look like a music record and ideally visible at all angles and light.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

I like to leave the tape on while i spin the leaf because it make cleanup a breeze!










I clearcoat the leaf with regular urethane clear and the same brush i ussed for the size










There is a slight color change from bare leaf to cleared leaf noticeable from left to right in this pic.










I let the clear dry for a few minutes and i begin striping an outline in HOK silver


----------



## SkysDaLimit

I had a good photographer with me that got some good pics of my striping technique here.










I like to pallete my brush on the side of my cup to speed the striping up.










Another angle










I add an accent color under the line of leaf, almost done!










second color on the hood and signature










a small design on the trunk lid and done!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

I MISS DOING LEAFING... :tears: :tears: :banghead:
I LIKE DOING SILVER, BUT I LOVE DOING GOLD LEAF


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

AMAZING step by step pics of leafing!!!! i cant wait to get into that stuff myself


----------



## sic713

looking good curly..
u make me wanna leaf something again..


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2007, 12:46 AM~9232223
> *I MISS DOING LEAFING... :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:
> I LIKE DOING SILVER, BUT I LOVE DOING GOLD LEAF
> *


you big crybaby. :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 10:58 AM~9233466
> *you big crybaby. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice work curly


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 01:27 AM~9232160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good photographer with me that got some good pics of my striping technique here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to pallete my brush on the side of my cup to speed the striping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I add an accent color under the line of leaf, almost done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second color on the hood and signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a small design on the trunk lid and done!!! Enjoy!!!
> *


great pictures bro...should consider doing a book or dvd on your technique :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 10:58 AM~9233466
> *you big crybaby. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 09:58 AM~9233466
> *you big crybaby. :uh:
> *



CurlyYour leafing Work Is Already Up There With Mike Lamberson

U ARE THE SHIT BRO!!!



Any Velvet can be used right?

cause i went to the fabric store and got some burgandy velvet and i warped it on a round foam brush to make the tool i should have no problems right


THANKS BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 16 2007, 05:25 PM~9244699
> *CurlyYour leafing Work Is Already Up There With Mike Lamberson
> 
> U ARE THE SHIT BRO!!!
> Any Velvet can be used right?
> 
> cause i went to the fabric store and got some burgandy velvet and i warped it on a round foam brush to make the tool i should have no problems right
> THANKS BRO!! :thumbsup:
> *


mike does killer leaf, one day i'll get there! ... I've learned that you need a variety of tools to get the best results. I've used several types of velvet, and each one works differently. Be ready and when you begin spinning, have more than one tool at your disposal. Try different types of material and let me know what works for you! I worked on a car that had leaf spun with 2000grit sandpaper and it looked good! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 15 2007, 05:57 PM~9237363
> *great pictures bro...should consider doing a book or dvd on your technique  :biggrin:
> *


Al !!! if you haven't seen it, the leafing video by gary jensen at coast airbrush is the shit! Let me know and i'll get you a copy if you don't have it. If i ever made a dvd, i would probably give it away to all the LIL homies, i wouldn't make any $$$.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 14 2007, 04:42 PM~9228691
> *took a break from my trunk lid and picked up the scroll brush a little earlier then planned.
> the crappy one reads " not the best" didnt come out as planned, but i kept it for the over all design.
> 
> enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN Mike...that is fucking SICK!! you have some serious skill bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 17 2007, 04:44 AM~9247087
> *DAMN Mike...that is fucking SICK!!  you have some serious skill bro :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 17 2007, 01:02 AM~9246905
> *Al  !!! if you haven't seen it, the leafing video by gary jensen at coast airbrush is the shit! Let me know and i'll get you a copy if you don't have it. If i ever made a dvd, i would probably give it away to all the LIL homies, i wouldn't make any $$$.
> *


that sounds like you bro :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i would like a copy of pinstriping magazine #5 ( "scrolls, has kafka, wizard interveiws and how to's ) has the mural war of the worlds on the cover and what looks like wizards scroll off to the side. if anyone could hook me up with this magazine, please PM me. 

thank you.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well heres 2 more panells i done. these were meant for a fw guys on here but i wont be using these for them- to many flaws

and no more signing my name as "jugz" - im goin by my initials now

enjoy. i am picking up 4 panells monday morning, 2 of those will be in the mail .


















and my sig


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 18 2007, 10:13 PM~9256106
> *well heres 2 more panells i done.  these were meant for a fw guys on here but i wont be using these for them- to many flaws
> 
> and no more signing my name as "jugz" - im goin by my initials now
> 
> enjoy. i am picking up 4 panells monday morning, 2 of those will be in the mail .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i liked Jugz..


----------



## zfelix

where do you guys get your sign blanks from i called a few stores here in vegas and they dont carry any ready to go blank signs any ideas :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 19 2007, 06:43 PM~9260816
> *where do you guys get your sign blanks from i called a few stores here in vegas and they dont carry any ready to go blank signs any ideas :dunno:
> *


i can get white blank signs, NOT CHEEP, and black if i order

i use the back of " beware of dog" signs


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 19 2007, 05:28 PM~9261209
> *i can get white blank signs, NOT CHEEP, and black if i order
> 
> i use the back of " beware of dog" signs
> *



yeah the dude at the signs store said that the blanks From A Supplyer arent Cheap you would think they wouldnt cost much cause all it is is a peice of metal LOL 

And The beware of dog signs u use are plastic??? i dont think ive seen any aluminum or sheet metal ones :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 19 2007, 08:02 PM~9261466
> *yeah the dude at the signs store said that the blanks From A Supplyer arent Cheap you would think they wouldnt cost much cause all it is is a peice of metal LOL
> 
> And The beware of dog signs u use are plastic??? i dont think ive seen any aluminum or sheet metal ones :dunno:
> *


 they been metal looks like a gold zink ( like pro hopper cylenders ) NOW i was out today and picked up 8 more, not one is gold color, looks bare metal. very shiney stuff. 
only problem i have is no matter how much i clean them, dry them, and spray them i get dust or fish eye :angry: 

i can get them all day long if you get desperate, i think they run $.98 + tax


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 19 2007, 06:44 PM~9261833
> *they been metal looks like a gold zink ( like pro hopper cylenders ) NOW i was out today and picked up 8 more, not one is gold color, looks bare metal. very shiney stuff.
> only problem i have is no matter how much i clean them, dry them, and spray them i get dust or fish eye  :angry:
> 
> i can get them all day long if you get desperate, i think they run $.98 + tax
> *



thanks man ima check out lowes or somethin cause i rann outta panels a friend gave me and i would just bullshit on them like straight lines so yeah 


LOVE your work by the way u got them scrolls down

have u watched the steve kafka video yet???


----------



## Guest

i just go to the local hardware store and get those for sale, for rent, or beware signs :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 19 2007, 09:21 PM~9262074
> *thanks man ima check out lowes or somethin cause i rann outta panels a friend gave me and i would just bullshit on them like straight lines so yeah
> LOVE your work by the way u got them scrolls down
> 
> have u watched the steve kafka video yet???
> *


not yet, bu tim waiting on my copy now :0 
im really looking forward to it and thanks for the kind words


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 19 2007, 08:57 PM~9262791
> *not yet, bu tim waiting on my copy now  :0
> im really looking forward to it and thanks for the kind words
> *



If u need It LMK i have kafkas vid mike frasiers vid and the dagger style pinstriping vid and i'll send em


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 19 2007, 08:57 PM~9262791
> *not yet, bu tim waiting on my copy now  :0
> im really looking forward to it and thanks for the kind words
> *


sent it out today bro :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: finally got a lil somethin to do besides practice panels


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 20 2007, 12:15 AM~9264145
> *:biggrin: finally got a lil somethin to do besides practice panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

I Dont Think I Posted These Up Yet 





































this is one i did with zeke leminaski at sema u all might know him from pinhead lounge.com


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 19 2007, 11:30 PM~9264274
> *I Dont Think I Posted These Up Yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 20 2007, 01:15 AM~9264145
> *:biggrin: finally got a lil somethin to do besides practice panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen that on pinheadlounge, very cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 20 2007, 01:30 AM~9264274
> *I Dont Think I Posted These Up Yet
> 
> 
> this is one i did with zeke leminaski at sema u all might know him from pinhead lounge.com
> 
> 
> *



lookin good, you have a pic of the panell thats in the corner of the purple and gren one? i see blue, orange and white(?) 

i havent done any dagger designs in a while


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 20 2007, 06:16 AM~9265110
> *lookin good, you have a pic of the panell thats in the corner of the purple and gren one? i see blue, orange and white(?)
> 
> i havent done any dagger designs in a while
> *



i probly do but the other computer broke "powersupply" :uh:

but u might like this that bugs did


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

very cool pic, thanks for sharing, i cant get enough scroll, even though i need to focus souly on dagger. wich i will onc ei get 2 more panells done


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

just done and needs to dry before i can wipe it clean from smudges,

for a fellow pinhead


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 20 2007, 10:29 PM~9270823
> *just done and needs to dry before i can wipe it clean from smudges,
> 
> for a fellow pinhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 20 2007, 11:30 PM~9270830
> *Nice
> *


 :0 thanks bro!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9270823
> *just done and needs to dry before i can wipe it clean from smudges,
> 
> for a fellow pinhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's nice homie


----------



## degre576

something im working on little by little


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

looks real nice degre576

what is the color? is it a mix or out the can?


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 21 2007, 12:07 AM~9271391
> *looks real nice degre576
> 
> what is the color? is it a mix or out the can?
> *



one shot proper purple. I had trouble with that color. I dried really fast on me. Everytime i opened the can to use it I have to break the skin on it. Dont know if they sent me an old can or what. Never had that problem with the the colors.


----------



## Guest

better pix of the rim now :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well here is my last 2 panels i am gonna do for awhile. back to the dagger brush i go. i hope i can start showing my work on that brush like i do my scrolls. as of tonight, i am puttin my scroll brushes away  




















these were done for a panell exchange for fellow pinheads. hope they like them as much as i do


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 12:31 AM~9279328
> *
> 
> 
> *


like that color combo


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 21 2007, 10:33 PM~9279338
> *like that color combo
> *



thanks man at first he wanted pink and orange i was like WTF???

LOL then i showed him pink blue and purple and he liked it so we were all happy at the end :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9270823
> *just done and needs to dry before i can wipe it clean from smudges,
> 
> for a fellow pinhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low65

damn im looking at everyones work and all yall get down, im wanting to learn to pinstripe and leaf my self so i can do my own ride,any info on were i can get supplies and what kind i need, :biggrin: i know ill have to practice for a while but when i get good then ill do my ride and post some pics of it


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice work!!!


----------



## Guest

all done


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 22 2007, 09:26 PM~9285424
> * all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's alot of work! Looks good!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 24 2007, 02:10 AM~9292937
> *that's alot of work! Looks good!
> *


thanks bro...hell yeah was a lot of work...didnt realize how hard wheels could be...didnt consider the negative turn against the brush....almost gotta turn the wheel slowly as i was doing it so i wouldnt have to stop in the middle of a scroll :uh:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 22 2007, 11:26 PM~9285424
> * all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE!!


----------



## zfelix

this is just half of the pinstripers that were in the kustom shop booth at sema pinstriping :0 it was a great experiance!


----------



## MAD_ONE

way kool scroll work , diging the highlights....:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 21 2007, 07:48 PM~9277919
> *well here is my last 2 panels i am gonna do for awhile.  back to the dagger brush i go. i hope i can start showing my work on that brush like i do my scrolls.  as of tonight, i am puttin my scroll brushes away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were done for a panell exchange for fellow pinheads.  hope they like them as much as i do
> *


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 21 2007, 07:48 PM~9277919
> *well here is my last 2 panels i am gonna do for awhile.  back to the dagger brush i go. i hope i can start showing my work on that brush like i do my scrolls.  as of tonight, i am puttin my scroll brushes away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were done for a panell exchange for fellow pinheads.  hope they like them as much as i do
> *


thats badass work :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

thanks guys, i hope the people who receive these panels feels the same way :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

panel for my fellow pinhead :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 26 2007, 09:06 PM~9311829
> *panel for my fellow pinhead  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2007, 08:10 PM~9312600
> *:0
> *


ITS SMALL AND HAS SOME DEFECTS...BUT DAMN ITS HARD TO USE THAT DAGGER BRUSH DOING SMALL THINGS....BUT I GUESS IT'LL HELP ME BE BETTER IN THE LONG RUN :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ok, its time for me to start on gold leafing, where si the best place to buy from?

the booklet i found of gold is $40.00, is that the normal cost?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 22 2007, 10:26 PM~9285424
> * all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 sweet :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 29 2007, 02:29 PM~9332686
> *ok, its time for me to start on gold leafing, where si the best place to buy from?
> 
> the booklet i found of gold is $40.00, is that the normal cost?
> *


thats a decent price for patent gold sheets, silver is about half the price, variegated is like $15 a book.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 29 2007, 04:07 PM~9333016
> *thats a decent price for patent gold sheets, silver is about half the price, variegated is like $15 a book.
> *


ok, i was also looking at the ribbons too, i think it would make more sence to use a ribbon down the side of a car/truck wouldnt it? i dunno i'll keep reading up on this stuff.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 29 2007, 01:32 PM~9332714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes Sir!!!! :biggrin:


heres a few more i can name that is in that picture right off the top of my head


Coop, Jeff Styles, East Coast Artie, zorac, Victor Cordero, MAGOO, Ron Hernandez, Bugs, Me, Manny Cencerios, And Zeke Leminaski


----------



## regal ryda

ANY OF YOU ALL FUTURE PINSTRIPERS FROM CEN TEX


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 29 2007, 02:42 PM~9333373
> *ok, i was also looking at the ribbons too, i think it would make more sence to use a ribbon down the side of a car/truck wouldnt it? i dunno i'll keep reading up on this stuff.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## texmex

i want to learn that


----------



## zfelix

This is A Lil "HOW TO" On How To Pinstripe And Leaf For Rookies By A Rookie I Just Thought it Would Be Cool To Show Some Of My Knowledge In Pics And Just To Give People An Idea Of Wat Needs To Be Done And Also Im Doing This To Get Critisism And Pointers From Those Stripers That Are on Here That Are A Step Ahead Of Me So Enjoy 

First What I Did Was Lay My Design Out In Gold Leaf Sizing










Then After I Let My Sizing Set And Get A Bite To It i Applyed The Varigated Leafing










i use a foam brush to pat the leafing down so everything is covered



















right here i just used a soft old t-shirt to clean up all the extra leafing " gotta do this very softly cause the leafing is very thin u can smear it with the sizing



















Now Its All Cleaned up And Ready For Clear










now U Have To Clear Coat over Your leafing 










Pallet 










laying the clear over the leafing with a mack lettering brush



















now its all cleared and ready to be pinstriped :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

NOW ITS TIME FOR COLOR!!










Palleting The Orange





































ok now im done with the orange time for the next color










mixed some bright yellow with orange to get a butterscotch color










Butterscotch color



















Making The Sig A Lil Flashy










And There U Have it Thats A Wrap :biggrin:



















Thanks LMK any Feedback Of if U Have Questions On What products i use ect ect 

Thanks For Looking :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pretty cool shit felix, 1 question:

how long does it take the clear to dry after its applied?

i read and hear the size 9 glue ) takes 30-45 minutes before its ready and another 45 minutes to leaf and turn over that? 

man i cant wait to get started on that shit myself


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 1 2007, 07:07 PM~9350938
> *pretty cool shit felix, 1 question:
> 
> how long does it take the clear to dry after its applied?
> 
> i read and hear the size 9 glue ) takes 30-45 minutes before its ready and another 45 minutes to leaf and turn over that?
> 
> man i cant wait to get started on that shit myself
> *



I Let The Sizing Sit About 15 mins and i let the clear sit from 20 to 25 mins im using a urathane so urathanes dry way faster so waiting the 20 mins was probly un needed but i rather be safe than sorry LOL

but yeah the kustom shop gold leaf sizing drys pretty faster than others as well unless u are gonna turn the leafing then i would wait as along as it takes


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 07:13 PM~9350959
> *I Let The Sizing Sit About 15 mins and i let the clear sit from 20 to 25 mins im using a urathane so urathanes dry way faster so waiting the 20 mins was probly un needed but i rather be safe than sorry LOL
> 
> but yeah the kustom shop gold leaf sizing drys pretty faster than others as well unless u are gonna turn the leafing then i would wait as along as it takes
> *


i think ima try out the kustom shop sizin this time around....i usually use the oneshot.....the ks sizin set faster even without hardener??


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 2 2007, 04:17 PM~9356010
> *i think ima try out the kustom shop sizin this time around....i usually use the oneshot.....the ks sizin set faster even without hardener??
> *


:yes: thats just straight sizing right there no hardener and it drys faster than one shot with hardener


the only problem about KS is u gotta be quick with it i think it was jeff styles that said that it would be smarter to lay the sizing down in sections when your doing leafing down the side of a car cause it tacks up pretty quick


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 05:32 PM~9356446
> *:yes: thats just straight sizing right there no hardener and it drys faster than  one shot with hardener
> the only problem about KS is u gotta be quick with it i think it was jeff styles that said that it would be smarter to lay the sizing down in sections when your doing leafing down the side of a car cause it tacks up pretty quick
> *


  gottcha


----------



## degre576

nice zfelix :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE

Flames all striped up,ready for some clear....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 3 2007, 11:00 AM~9362495
> *Flames all striped up,ready for some clear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 09:03 PM~9350920
> *NOW ITS TIME FOR COLOR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palleting The Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok now im done with the orange time for the next color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixed some bright yellow with orange to get a butterscotch color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterscotch color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making The Sig A Lil Flashy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And There U Have it Thats A Wrap :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LMK any Feedback Of if U Have Questions On What products i use ect ect
> 
> Thanks For Looking :cheesy:
> *



BEAUTIFUL WORK FELIX...
WHAT SIZE BRUSH YOU USE.


----------



## Guest




----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 06:55 PM~9350878
> *This is A Lil "HOW TO" On How To Pinstripe And Leaf For Rookies By A Rookie I Just Thought it Would Be Cool To Show Some Of My Knowledge In Pics And Just To Give People An Idea Of Wat Needs To Be Done And Also Im Doing This To Get Critisism And Pointers From Those Stripers That Are on Here That Are A Step Ahead Of Me So Enjoy
> 
> First What I Did Was Lay My Design Out In Gold Leaf Sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then After I Let My Sizing Set And Get A Bite To It i Applyed The Varigated Leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use a foam brush to pat the leafing down so everything is covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right here i just used a soft old t-shirt to clean up all the extra leafing " gotta do this very softly cause the leafing is very thin u can smear it with the sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Its All Cleaned up And Ready For Clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now U Have To Clear Coat over Your leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laying the clear over the leafing with a mack lettering brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its all cleared and ready to be pinstriped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u got some talent there......i wished i stuck with the pinstripping


----------



## Guest




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

t/t/t

wheres everyone at?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 7 2007, 08:00 PM~9400906
> *t/t/t
> 
> wheres everyone at?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 8 2007, 01:34 AM~9402226
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


you hiding something? pics???????? 



ill be posting pics of a 1/2 dagger and 1/2 scroll tomorow. since i been on the dagger i been tryin to do designs again with it, ofcourse i reach for the scroll brush too when i have some extra time


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 8 2007, 08:22 PM~9406606
> *you hiding something? pics????????
> ill be posting pics of a 1/2 dagger and 1/2 scroll tomorow. since i been on the dagger i been tryin to do designs again with it, ofcourse i reach for the scroll brush too when i have some extra time
> *


naw, wasnt able to make it today


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

dagger and some scroll









then i just start adding to it 









i think i went overboard


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

oh and i did this for the hell of things. 


sometimes i get too much time on my hands


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 9 2007, 12:59 PM~9409740
> *oh and i did this for the hell of things.
> sometimes i get too much time on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! Peggy likes the bandana one.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 9 2007, 02:03 PM~9409759
> *NICE!! Peggy likes the bandana one.
> *


man i havent talked to you in a long time!!! ill hit you up tonight if your on. got some ideas i want you to hear


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 9 2007, 01:06 PM~9409784
> *man i havent talked to you in a long time!!!  ill hit you up tonight if your on. got some ideas i want you to hear
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 9 2007, 11:53 AM~9409698
> *dagger and some scroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i just start adding to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i went overboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 really like the bright orange panel one :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 9 2007, 03:04 PM~9410106
> *:0  really like the bright orange panel one  :biggrin:
> *


  me too


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 9 2007, 12:53 PM~9409698
> *dagger and some scroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i just start adding to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i went overboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass.im also working on the same idea of combining both styles. Ill post pics later


----------



## Guest




----------



## luxurylows

You cats are doin some great work...Keep it up.. Fuck I cant even mast a line straight let alone paint... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ttt :dunno:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## dekay24

this topic seems lonely, so here is somethin.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

that looks really good :0


----------



## degre576

did this today


----------



## degre576

sorry double post


----------



## sic713

bet that was a pain in the ass


----------



## degre576

yeah it took forever


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 9 2007, 01:59 PM~9409740
> *oh and i did this for the hell of things.
> sometimes i get too much time on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am loving that.thanks homie.I have one question though.Can you post a pic of the pakage the gold leaf came in? I found some stuff at michael's but I don't know how good it is for a car.


> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 08:55 PM~9350878
> *This is A Lil "HOW TO" On How To Pinstripe And Leaf For Rookies By A Rookie I Just Thought it Would Be Cool To Show Some Of My Knowledge In Pics And Just To Give People An Idea Of Wat Needs To Be Done And Also Im Doing This To Get Critisism And Pointers From Those Stripers That Are on Here That Are A Step Ahead Of Me So Enjoy
> 
> First What I Did Was Lay My Design Out In Gold Leaf Sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then After I Let My Sizing Set And Get A Bite To It i Applyed The Varigated Leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use a foam brush to pat the leafing down so everything is covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right here i just used a soft old t-shirt to clean up all the extra leafing " gotta do this very softly cause the leafing is very thin u can smear it with the sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Its All Cleaned up And Ready For Clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now U Have To Clear Coat over Your leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laying the clear over the leafing with a mack lettering brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its all cleared and ready to be pinstriped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

oh yea and also the pic of the sizing


----------



## NIMSTER64

I was thinking of pinstriping and chrome leaf this one.I need ideas on what to do or if anyone wants to help me out or do it for me,How much will it cost me.I think it would be cool to stripe my daughters future daily. :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> BEAUTIFUL WORK FELIX...
> WHAT SIZE BRUSH YOU USE.
> [/quote


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Guest

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well i was able to use the kafka scroll brushes for the 1st time last night ( size 3 and had 10 minutes to play ) 

i am so used to the wizard brush that it was hard to adjust, but with little practice i think i will be favoring the kafka

kafka:
holds MORE paint ( wow!!!!)
much tighter turns and cleaner ( size 3K vs size 1 wizard!!!)
and even though its stiffer then the wizard its amazing how easy it was to control it. at first turn i thought it was gonna wipe out, i was seriously amazed it stayed where i wanted it in the turn. 
easier to hold a thickness of a line then the wizard.


just thought i'd share. 
i was told they dry out fast when storing them, i havent checked on the brushes today, but i will. i oil my brushes well so im not tooooooo worried. 

kafka brushes :thumbsup: 
its hard to think a brush so stiff can flow so nice :dunno:

now im NOT sayin im throwing my wizard brushes away, im just saying the kafka has some +. there still some moves i'd use the wizard for UNLESS like i said, with more practice the kafka will make the same moves. did that make sense?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 26 2007, 12:13 AM~9531734
> *
> *


 sorry your not gettin your awnsers nim, if i knew i would tell you, but i dont


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

quick question. if someone doesnt agree after i get an answer, please chime in. i need to know. Q: after doing pinstriping on car and letting it sit up to even a year, (most likely NOT that long) can you easily buff out the work??? and if so, whats the best way to approach this task? i know if it accumulates a large amount sunlight then buffing, the paint coud be mismatch shades.....................please help a brova out!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:uh:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 26 2007, 11:47 PM~9539606
> *quick question. if someone doesnt agree after i get an answer, please chime in. i need to know. Q: after doing pinstriping on car and letting it sit up to even a year, (most likely NOT that long) can you easily buff out the work??? and if so, whats the best way to approach this task? i know if it accumulates a large amount sunlight then buffing, the paint coud be mismatch shades.....................please help a brova out!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

noah, are you just wanting to remove the strpes? or is buffing the main objective? 

as far as i know, buffing will take the lines off easily ( not seen myself )
if just wanting to remove them, i have used the HD oven cleaner, spray it on wait 4-5 minutes and start wiping it off. i've done this a few times, and works well. i've done it on gold and white cars and it didnt effect anything. 
im actually considering removing all my stripes because once im doin these kind of lines myself i really dont want MY car with someone elses lines........... i will have mine buffed off


----------



## sic713

my new box..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 27 2007, 08:59 PM~9546357
> *noah, are you just wanting to remove the strpes? or is buffing the main objective?
> 
> as far as i know, buffing will take the lines off easily  ( not seen myself )
> if just wanting to remove them, i have used the HD oven cleaner, spray it on wait 4-5 minutes and start wiping it off. i've done this a few times, and works well. i've done it on gold and white cars and it didnt effect anything.
> im actually considering removing all my stripes because once im doin these kind of lines myself i really dont want MY car with someone elses lines........... i will have mine buffed off
> *


the removal is my real quest. i want to do my own car but i critisize my work so much and like change that im sure i would want to do it agin and agin. i just want to make sure its totaly removable without other damage. even after up to a years time.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 22 2007, 08:19 AM~9507713
> *I was thinking of pinstriping and chrome leaf this one.I need ideas on what to do or if anyone wants to help me out or do it for me,How much will it cost me.I think it would be cool to stripe my daughters future daily. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are you?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:43 PM~9546843
> *the removal is my real quest. i want to do my own car but i critisize my work so much and like change  that im sure i would want to do it agin and agin. i just want to make sure its totaly removable without other damage. even after up to a years time.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

some of my kawkaw poopoo.


----------



## dekay24

^^^^pretty f'n kool. they would be a bit too busy for on a ride. but deffinitly works for a panel piece. :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 28 2007, 04:55 PM~9552745
> *^^^^pretty f'n kool. they would be a bit too busy for on a ride. but deffinitly works for a panel piece. :0
> *


thanks. im with you on that. i really like simple and sweet on rides. those are kinda old now. thats just all i had on my photo bucket. ill post a bike i did.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

welp these two are all i got of it on thee ol;photobucket


----------



## MAD_ONE

Noah those panels are nuts, fit into a radical paint sceme ,could deff see that style lookin killa on a ride...:thumbsup: 

lil scroll on a hood


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 22 2007, 08:19 AM~9507713
> *I was thinking of pinstriping and chrome leaf this one.I need ideas on what to do or if anyone wants to help me out or do it for me,How much will it cost me.I think it would be cool to stripe my daughters future daily. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this may be a little too much...dunno, but heres something you can kinda go with the silver leaf


----------



## zfelix

more junk :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 29 2007, 09:34 PM~9561681
> *more junk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TO SEE YOUR WORK BRO.....BEEN A WHILE...HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS AND IF I DONT CATCH YOU ON HERE...A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 29 2007, 01:31 PM~9558699
> *Noah those panels are nuts, fit into a radical paint sceme ,could deff see that style lookin killa on a ride...:thumbsup:
> 
> lil scroll on a hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks alot bro! its hard to stop when you get started on the panels. but i would tone it down a bit for a car. i like your scroll on that mug. nice and simetrical. looks good. got any more?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 04:07 PM~9551670
> *where are you?
> *


in chicago.but I can travel if I had to.but there has to be a show or picnic going on so I don't get bored :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 29 2007, 09:43 PM~9560773
> *this may be a little too much...dunno, but heres something you can kinda go with the silver leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can see that.not bad


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 30 2007, 10:03 PM~9569643
> *in chicago.but I can travel if I had to.but there has to be a show or picnic going on so I don't get bored :biggrin:
> *


plenty of shows going on in k.c. in spring and beyond. im actually bout to do the same car and even the same color in the next couple days.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i talked to my painter today, he said if he buffs the stripes off, there will be a line visable he cant take off from the oil based enamell ( oneshot ) is this true? he told me to use lacker thinner to remove the lines, ugh.......... took me 15 minutes of rubbing to remove a 2" section.............


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 3 2008, 09:25 PM~9601299
> *i talked to my painter today, he said if he buffs the stripes off, there will be a line visable he cant take off from the oil based enamell ( oneshot )   is this true? he told me to use lacker thinner to remove the lines, ugh.......... took me 15 minutes of rubbing to remove a 2" section.............
> *


I THINK HE'S RIGHT, IVE SEEN AT WORK WHEN THE PAINT SHOP HAS REMOVED THEM TO PREP FOR PAINT AND YOU COULD SEE ALMOST LIKE A GHOST LINE ONCE IT IS REMOVED....HOWEVER EVERYONE IVE TALKED TO SAID ONLY WAY TO REMOVE THE PAINTSTRIPES IS TO WET SAND THEM OUT AND THEN BUFF THE CAR  A LOT OF WORK WHICH IS WHY A LOT OF PEOPLE DISLIKE TO DO IT. WHICH IS WHY SOMETIMES PEOPLE GIVE EXCUSES ON WHY IT CANT BE DONE. :dunno: 
ON ANOTHER NOTE.....I HAVENT PICKED UP A BRUSH IN A WHILE :uh: I KNOW ITS GONNA COST ME.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 3 2008, 11:36 PM~9601456
> *I THINK HE'S RIGHT, IVE SEEN AT WORK WHEN THE PAINT SHOP HAS REMOVED THEM TO PREP FOR PAINT AND YOU COULD SEE ALMOST LIKE A GHOST LINE ONCE IT IS REMOVED....HOWEVER EVERYONE IVE TALKED TO SAID ONLY WAY TO REMOVE THE PAINTSTRIPES IS TO WET SAND THEM OUT AND THEN BUFF THE CAR   A LOT OF WORK WHICH IS WHY A LOT OF PEOPLE DISLIKE TO DO IT. WHICH IS WHY SOMETIMES PEOPLE GIVE EXCUSES ON WHY IT CANT BE DONE.  :dunno:
> ON ANOTHER NOTE.....I HAVENT PICKED UP  A BRUSH IN A WHILE :uh: I KNOW ITS GONNA COST ME.
> *


i am in the same boat. been doin more home updates, re running cable with thicker hd cable, new ends, ect............. been a long time since i done anything. i'll be suffering more then you.... i was startin to pull nice lines, wonder how bad i am now  
i still havent even ordered the leafing stuff yet.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 3 2008, 09:25 PM~9601299
> *i talked to my painter today, he said if he buffs the stripes off, there will be a line visable he cant take off from the oil based enamell ( oneshot )  is this true? he told me to use lacker thinner to remove the lines, ugh.......... took me 15 minutes of rubbing to remove a 2" section.............
> *





> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 3 2008, 09:36 PM~9601456
> *I THINK HE'S RIGHT, IVE SEEN AT WORK WHEN THE PAINT SHOP HAS REMOVED THEM TO PREP FOR PAINT AND YOU COULD SEE ALMOST LIKE A GHOST LINE ONCE IT IS REMOVED....HOWEVER EVERYONE IVE TALKED TO SAID ONLY WAY TO REMOVE THE PAINTSTRIPES IS TO WET SAND THEM OUT AND THEN BUFF THE CAR   A LOT OF WORK WHICH IS WHY A LOT OF PEOPLE DISLIKE TO DO IT. WHICH IS WHY SOMETIMES PEOPLE GIVE EXCUSES ON WHY IT CANT BE DONE.  :dunno:
> ON ANOTHER NOTE.....I HAVENT PICKED UP  A BRUSH IN A WHILE :uh: I KNOW ITS GONNA COST ME.
> *


thanks fellas! kinda a bummer to hear. basicly, i NEEEED to find the perfect patterns before bustin something out. :uh: i hate havin to settle on something. hell, i change my livingroom around every two months just for a new feel. o'well. thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 4 2008, 08:50 AM~9604745
> *i am in the same boat.  been doin more home updates, re running cable with thicker hd cable, new ends, ect............. been a long time since i done anything.  i'll be suffering more then you.... i was startin to pull nice lines, wonder how bad i am now
> i still havent even ordered the leafing stuff yet.
> *


 :yessad: i feel you bro....i tried pulling some lines on a homies truck last month...after not doing it for a while, and being tired....they were consistant, but as wavey as the ocean :uh: i was so unhappy with the job that after 2 hours of work i wiped it all off  .....one thing i learned from it....if your tired, dont stripe, and like curly had said a while back...run a few practice lines before doing the real thing


----------



## MAD_ONE

On a dodge ive been doing.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 5 2008, 02:19 PM~9614764
> *On a dodge ive been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty tight bro...did the custom paint too? :0


----------



## MAD_ONE

Thx , Yes i did all the patterns,airbrush,stripes and other paint werk on it, Most everything outta my shop is all done by me, i only have one other employee and he is just head of security....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 5 2008, 02:40 PM~9614855
> *Thx , Yes i did all the patterns,airbrush,stripes and other paint werk on it, Most everything outta my shop is all done by me, i only have one other employee and he is just head of security....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats cool bro. keep up the work....where are you out of?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

damn MAD ONE, shit is bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

LOOKIN GREAT EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 5 2008, 02:19 PM~9614764
> *On a dodge ive been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow dude, i never thought it would be possible to make the dodge logo look like it belonged with the stripes. bravo. :0


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 5 2008, 04:13 PM~9615368
> * thats cool bro. keep up the work....where are you out of?
> *


Thx, I am in Downtown Dallas.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i have a leafe question: for futer reference 


what is the waiting times ( applying, turning ) for:
gold:
silver:
copper:
aluminum:

or is there a difference?


----------



## degre576

its all different homie. Depends on humidity in your area and the type of leaf you are using. Some leaf is more deliacate than others. Also all gold size is not the same either. Some are faster than others. Ive been practicing on it myself but hadnt taken any pics of it yet. Practice on somthing to test it out first till you get the hang of it. Best thing to do is do a half inch line about a foot long. divide that line into different one inch sectionsand test the size in various time intervals per each section. that should give you and idea on when to lay the leaf and turn it.


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

WATCH AND LEARN BOYS!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2qDU7dnQM


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Jan 7 2008, 12:33 PM~9630738
> *WATCH AND LEARN BOYS!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2qDU7dnQM
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Jan 7 2008, 12:33 PM~9630738
> *WATCH AND LEARN BOYS!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2qDU7dnQM
> *


:roflmao: i Got Like What My 1 second of fame in there LMAO!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 5 2008, 02:32 PM~9614824
> *pretty tight bro...did the custom paint too? :0
> *


YEAH. THAT LOOKS REALLY NICE MAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Jan 7 2008, 12:33 PM~9630738
> *WATCH AND LEARN BOYS!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2qDU7dnQM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## esco64

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Jan 7 2008, 12:33 PM~9630738
> *WATCH AND LEARN BOYS!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2qDU7dnQM
> *





post more >>>>>>>


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jan 8 2008, 01:43 AM~9637002
> *post more >>>>>>>
> *


x2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

not exactly pinstriping but it something i jused try for the first time and i been wonting to do something i have never seen anyone else do so i painted my caculater and i jus some of my tape the pearl fomr my car and some clear and this is wat i ended up with rember my first time taping like this :0 

Jus made math a little better :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 8 2008, 08:46 PM~9643935
> *not exactly pinstriping but it something i jused try for the first time  and i been wonting to do something i have never seen anyone else do so i painted my caculater and i jus some of my tape the pearl fomr my car and some clear and this is wat i ended up with rember my first time taping like this  :0
> 
> Jus made math a little better  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: doing math will never be borin again


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 8 2008, 11:27 PM~9645672
> *:roflmao: doing math will never be borin again
> *


looks like a buck 75 to me. :biggrin: looks good.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well after all this time on the dagger, i did my first FREE hand design, i like how it turned out even though there are noticable mistakes. i think i am coming along fine now. my straight lines are gettin a lot better too.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looks great for the first time! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 9 2008, 01:36 PM~9649500
> *Looks great for the first time!  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 9 2008, 01:03 PM~9649220
> *well after all this time on the dagger, i did my first FREE hand design, i like how it turned out even though there are noticable mistakes. i think i am coming along fine now.  my straight lines are gettin a lot better too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9692807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd attempt at a scroll design.....long ways to go
> *


----------



## dwnlow4lif

my newest attempt after i dunno how many months of not striping  

blue was actually hard to tell what i was doin with it on the black for some reason
still got a ways to go


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

imma have to break out my scroll brushes again, i miss it. 


for all the stripers pros and newbs:

i just bought me a wooden case for my paints, brushes ect, i have 1 wooden droor i will be using for the brushes, of course the brushes roll around and i dont want that. 
i tried cutting carboard to fit and using rubberbands to hold the brushes in place, but i dont liek that idea either, what do you guys do to keep your brushes from rolling around????? 

maybe a sponge? PLEASE post pics of your paint/ brush boxes. i was excited when i pulled this one out of the box.


----------



## dekay24

was just thinkin the same thing today! im in the process of switchin to a new box, and was needing a new way to keep the brushes organized.
ive seen a stretched out spring going from one side of the case to the other, but im leaning towards cutting groves in a piece of 1" foam.  
right now im using a thin piece of angled steel with holes drilled in it, kinda sux.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 14 2008, 08:20 PM~9694618
> *was just thinkin the same thing today! im in the process of switchin to a new box, and was needing a new way to keep the brushes organized.
> ive seen a stretched out spring going from one side of the case to the other, but im leaning towards cutting groves in a piece of 1" foam.
> right now im using a thin piece of angled steel with holes drilled in it, kinda sux.
> *


i have 2 plastic tool boxes, both worked good but they are what they are, plastic tool boxes, lol
i wanted a wooden box forever, and i found one today. drawer on top ( i use for spoons, mixing sticks, thinners and cups, middle i use for paints ( will fit i think 8 or 10 cans in there + rags ) and the bottom, i fit 5 daggers ( all i have ) and 3 kafkas, 2 wizards, and 2 aj sig brushes. if i need a bigger one for any reason, ill just buy a 2nd one liek the one i have now. may do just that for when i get into gold leafing to keep the leaf, size, clear, thinner, tape, brushes, ect in that one. 

if i need to bring more then 8-10 cans of paint, i will break out the plastic box i have, lol. 

i think im gonna use sponge too. this cardboard and rubber band idea just isnt doin it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 9 2008, 03:03 PM~9649220
> *well after all this time on the dagger, i did my first FREE hand design, i like how it turned out even though there are noticable mistakes. i think i am coming along fine now.  my straight lines are gettin a lot better too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first free hand? how did you do it before?just curious.I want to learn but I don't have an imagination.but how did you do it before?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 14 2008, 09:01 PM~9694989
> *first free hand? how did you do it before?just curious.I want to learn but I don't have an imagination.but how did you do it before?
> *


 drew the design out first, made a graph to follow. all i did for that one was a straight line in the middle so i knew where the middle was. 






heres pics of more shit:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

and 2 more dagger

one i even tried lettering again :0 need more practice ofcourse


----------



## hotstuff5964

i need to start picking up a brush again



its just a pain in the ass to be finding something to practice on all the time :uh:

hey true-s, how many damn striped panels do you have lying around? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 07:49 PM~9695588
> *i need to start picking up a brush again
> its just a pain in the ass to be finding something to practice on all the time :uh:
> 
> hey true-s, how many damn striped panels do you have lying around? :biggrin:
> *


maybe you should paint your 64 and practice on that


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 09:49 PM~9695588
> *i need to start picking up a brush again
> its just a pain in the ass to be finding something to practice on all the time :uh:
> 
> hey true-s, how many damn striped panels do you have lying around? :biggrin:
> *


 how many striped ones......... shit man, alot. 
how many blanks: 5, if i fuck up, i just wipe clean, thats why i dont even paint them anymore. fuck it, its all dagger practice now. and its paying off ( IMO )


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 14 2008, 09:01 PM~9695720-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should paint your 64 and practice on that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-True-S_Mike_@Jan 14 2008, 09:09 PM~9695794
> *how many striped ones......... shit man, alot.
> how many blanks: 5, if i fuck up, i just wipe clean, thats why i dont even paint them anymore.  fuck it, its all dagger practice now.  and its paying off ( IMO )
> *


yeah pretty much a pro already


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 10:12 PM~9695833
> *soon :0
> yeah pretty much a pro already
> *


 egh, i dunno about that..... im tryin though


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 14 2008, 09:09 PM~9695794
> *how many striped ones......... shit man, alot.
> how many blanks: 5, if i fuck up, i just wipe clean, thats why i dont even paint them anymore.  fuck it, its all dagger practice now.  and its paying off ( IMO )
> *




thats what I do, paint on the same shit....I've never painted my blanks. I just practice and if I get a nice product I keep it. IF I don't then I wipe it clean and do use it again the next time. Then I don't have to go and by something to practice on nearly as much.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 15 2008, 10:26 AM~9700295
> *thats what I do, paint on the same shit....I've never painted my blanks.  I just practice and if I get a nice product I keep it. IF I don't then I wipe it clean and do use it again the next time.  Then I don't have to go and by something to practice on nearly as much.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 15 2008, 10:26 AM~9700295
> *thats what I do, paint on the same shit....I've never painted my blanks.  I just practice and if I get a nice product I keep it. IF I don't then I wipe it clean and do use it again the next time.  Then I don't have to go and by something to practice on nearly as much.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

when gilding, i seen on my vid you should put a small "test" spot next to where you will be working to test the gild to see if its ready.. ok, how do you remove that spot?????? my video doesnt tell or show how? just go over it with wax and adhesive remover? mineral spirits? 
please let me know


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 16 2008, 06:37 PM~9712739
> *when gilding, i seen on my vid you should put a small "test" spot next to where you will be working to test the gild to see if its ready..  ok, how do you remove that spot?????? my video doesnt tell or show how? just go over it with wax and adhesive remover? mineral spirits?
> please let me know
> *


you got the gary jensen vid?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 16 2008, 05:37 PM~9712739
> *when gilding, i seen on my vid you should put a small "test" spot next to where you will be working to test the gild to see if its ready..  ok, how do you remove that spot?????? my video doesnt tell or show how? just go over it with wax and adhesive remover? mineral spirits?
> please let me know
> *


wipe with the adhesiver remover or mineral spirits....either or should work because it is not completely cured


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 14 2008, 09:39 PM~9695473
> *drew the design out first, made a graph to follow. all i did for that one was a straight line in the middle so i knew where the middle was.
> heres pics of more shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that box?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 16 2008, 11:53 PM~9715123
> *wipe with the adhesiver remover or mineral spirits....either or should work because it is not completely cured
> *


 your more help then you think bro


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 16 2008, 11:28 PM~9714868
> *you got the gary jensen vid?
> *


 i dug it out lastnight.


----------



## dwnlow4lif

wish i would HAVE NEVER STOPPED practicing for the amount of time i did


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jan 17 2008, 07:19 PM~9720980
> *wish i would HAVE NEVER STOPPED practicing for the amount of time i did
> 
> 
> *


 did you learn a lesson? dont stop, keep moving forward


----------



## dwnlow4lif

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 18 2008, 12:41 AM~9721202
> *did you learn a lesson? dont stop, keep moving forward
> *


 :yes: 

yup..if i wanna stripe and be good at something i wanna do..keep goin at it till i get it down :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

Finished a panel for ZEKE LEMINASKI


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 17 2008, 09:46 PM~9722319
> * Finished a panel for ZEKE LEMINASKI
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 17 2008, 10:02 PM~9723712
> *:0
> *



goodfriend


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 17 2008, 07:46 PM~9722319
> * Finished a panel for ZEKE LEMINASKI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2008, 12:06 AM~9723745
> *goodfriend
> *


you guys got it fuckin good out west!!! 

post pics of yours from him if i dont see it on pinhead lounge PLEASE. i LOVE his work!!!!!


----------



## wimone

HERES A FEW THINGS THAT I DID SINCE THE BIG BALL DROPPED IN THE NYC!!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

looking great!!!!!! 




has anyone else have any problems with the blue wraps from mack? just happened today and i baby my brushes










damn wrap just slid off :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 18 2008, 06:21 AM~9725381
> *you guys got it fuckin good out west!!!
> 
> post pics of yours from him if i dont see it on pinhead lounge PLEASE. i LOVE his work!!!!!
> *



he said its almost finished i havnt even seen it yet but i know its gonna be sick!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 18 2008, 04:57 PM~9729029
> *looking great!!!!!!
> has anyone else have any problems with the blue wraps from mack? just happened today and i baby my brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn wrap just slid off  :angry:
> *


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 14 2008, 05:03 PM~9694500
> *imma have to break out my scroll brushes again, i miss it.
> for all the stripers pros and newbs:
> 
> i just bought me a wooden case for my paints, brushes ect, i have 1 wooden droor i will be using for the brushes, of course the brushes roll around and i dont want that.
> i tried cutting carboard to fit and using rubberbands to hold the brushes in place, but i dont liek that idea either, what do you guys do to keep your brushes from rolling around?????
> 
> maybe a sponge? PLEASE post pics of your paint/ brush boxes. i was excited when i pulled this one out of the box.
> *


i use a 4 tray plastic tool box that i bought from mcmaster carr for $40. Here is how i organize it to maximize space for mobile use,









top shelf: All my solvents, size, and clear are in a separate tray so WHEN they spill it's contained. Large items like my drill, spray gun, extra tape are also here.










the first tray i don't use much right now so i have stuff that i don't use that often like the xacto knife, pen, screwdriver, 1 shot hardener, etc.









i use my 2nd tray alot right now for all my brushes, razor blades, and mixing stixs









my third tray is for tape, stencils, and composition leaf. 









my last tray is for leaf, cup holder, air hose fittings, wrench


----------



## SkysDaLimit

my house of kolor paint box. I keep my 1 shot in a similar bag. 









finally i carry around an arm bag for my shop towels, windex, zip lock bags, microfiber clothes, and precleaner.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

how you been curly? 

i used a stebillo pencil to mark the middle and a few marks to show a stopping point, my question is how the hell do i take off the mark??????????????

i have always takin it off using soap and water, but you can still see like a ghost line????????????? wtf


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

curly where do you buy paint cup holders? i use the clear plastic ones ( not dixie cause of the wax ) and i am clumsy..... that would come in handy!


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 20 2008, 06:48 AM~9738336
> *how you been curly?
> 
> i used a stebillo pencil to mark the middle and a few marks to show a stopping point, my question is how the hell do i take off the mark??????????????
> 
> i have always takin it off using soap and water, but you can still see like a ghost line?????????????  wtf
> *


i'm still working to see which ones work best. I've tried some that work great on a final finish, but leave markes on a color sanded car and vice versa. I buy every kind i see and try them out. I do a test before i make my grid lines. Put a fingernail at the tip of the pencil and if it feels hard and not waxy soft, i avoid putting it on a glossy finish. Also, if the car is freshly painted any pencil will leave a mark. The 'ghost line' would most likely have to be polished out, i have had to do that several times!!


----------



## zfelix

USE CHALK PENCILS


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 20 2008, 07:22 AM~9738413
> *curly where do you buy paint cup holders? i use the clear plastic ones ( not dixie cause of the wax )  and i am clumsy.....  that would come in handy!
> *



I buy the cups from this website,
http://acidrod.com/tools_measuring.html

and the cup holder is about $10 from coast airbrush. I suggest you browse the website real good because they lot's of hard to find tools and have almost everything in stock.... if you look at the cup holder closely, it has 3 spots to hold your brush too!! It works as a paperweight to keep my magazine pages down in the wind.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 21 2008, 12:45 AM~9744598
> *USE CHALK PENCILS
> *


where can we find these? i tried chalk before but it was too hard on soft finishes.


----------



## zfelix

dick blicks or mclogans


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 21 2008, 01:02 AM~9744628
> *dick blicks or mclogans
> *



from what i've seen stabillos are real difficult to come off on colorsanded cars but most of the time just wipe off with water on cars with a smooth finish so chalk it mostly only needed on colorsanded cars unless your using a chalk bag to pounce


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i got my pounce powder and pad a day late, i used a stebillo to mark the center of the cars hood/trunk and to mark where i need to scroll on the right side of the design. 

now that i have this pounce pad i dont think ill be using stabillos anymore. to much of a problem gettin off.

http://www.dickblick.com/zz289/10/


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 14 2008, 09:39 PM~9695473
> *drew the design out first, made a graph to follow. all i did for that one was a straight line in the middle so i knew where the middle was.
> heres pics of more shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.I love yout paint box. :biggrin: how much did you pay for it?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 31 2007, 06:01 PM~9575090
> *plenty of shows going on in k.c. in spring and beyond. im actually bout to do the same car and even the same color in the next couple days.
> *


so how did it come out? did you take pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2008, 11:27 AM~9745642
> *nice.I love yout paint box. :biggrin: how much did you pay for it?
> *


$25.00 and it came with a gun cleaning kit, i dont own a gun so the kit went to the trash


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 21 2008, 07:06 AM~9745037
> *i got my pounce powder and pad a day late, i used a stebillo to mark the center of the cars hood/trunk and to mark where i need to scroll on the right side of the design.
> 
> now that i have this pounce pad i dont think ill be using stabillos anymore. to much of a problem gettin off.
> 
> http://www.dickblick.com/zz289/10/
> *


only thing that sucks about the pounce is that you have to be careful not to run your finger over it as you stripe or youll wipe it off :angry:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2008, 11:35 AM~9745681
> *so how did it come out? did you take pics? :biggrin:
> *


you striping yet?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well i got my gold leaf stuff today, and holy hell the clear comes in a seriously small can ( 4 oz ) good thing i bought 2 of everything! 
only problem is they sent me ribbon and not the book ( im hoping its a freeby thing since they messed up my first order ) and i still dont have anything to turn the leaf with , but i will post up my first time trying it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 22 2008, 04:04 PM~9757360
> *well i got my gold leaf stuff today, and holy hell the clear comes in a seriously small can ( 4 oz ) good thing i bought 2 of everything!
> only problem is they sent me ribbon and not the book ( im hoping its a freeby thing since they messed up my first order ) and i still dont have anything to turn the leaf with , but i will post up my first time trying it.
> *


well since your just trying use one of those blue shop towels(the ones in a roll) just place it over your thumb, center it on the leaf and turn your thumb in a circular motion  as for the clear, you dont use a whole lot of it when clearing the leaf. when i clear i can use about 1/4 or just a little more of the small clear mixing cups for the stripin paints, and thats with two coats. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

will do, i dont think i've asked yet but:
does the size or the clear need thinning, or is it good right of the can?


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 23 2008, 05:47 AM~9762141
> *will do, i dont think i've asked yet but:
> does the size or the clear need thinning, or is it good right of the can?
> *


if its the HOK UC3 CLEAR, it definatly needs to be reduced. I used it once str8 out the can and about 2 weeks later when it really cured. i found that the leafing had been scraped/scratched because the clear was too thick. its kinda wierd but it did happen and it was consistant and when i went on to the next project with reduced clear i had no issue, so yes reduce it, but not too much because also too much reducer on leaf will lift it. good luck and nice box, i was looking at those.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

thanks wimone

my size is oneshot'
my clear is kustom shop


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 23 2008, 05:47 AM~9762141
> *will do, i dont think i've asked yet but:
> does the size or the clear need thinning, or is it good right of the can?
> *


the size is good right out of the can. I avoid using clear that needs to be thinned for the reason that Wim said. I prefer a single coat of inexpensive clear.


----------



## zfelix

black magic mailbox


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

cool shit felix!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 23 2008, 04:41 PM~9766350
> *cool shit felix!
> *



thanks brotha!

have u seen my panel from zeke on pinhead lounge yet?

he posted it up


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 23 2008, 07:59 PM~9766513
> *thanks brotha!
> 
> have u seen my panel from zeke on pinhead lounge yet?
> 
> he posted it up
> *


no, ill check it out now though!

** just seen it, man o man........... hang it high!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 23 2008, 12:28 PM~9764268
> *the size is good right out of the can. I avoid using clear that needs to be thinned for the reason that Wim said. I prefer a single coat of inexpensive clear.
> *


sup bro, happy new year, hope you and your family had a good one.... i been out the game for a while with the new baby and all....i know ima pay for it when i pick up the brush again :uh: ill be hittin you up so i can go watch you at work soon


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 21 2008, 08:06 AM~9745037
> *i got my pounce powder and pad a day
> *



i use a sock and construction chalk :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 23 2008, 11:14 PM~9768199
> *sup bro, happy new year, hope you and your family had a good one.... i been out the game for a while with the new baby and all....i know ima pay for it when i pick up the brush again :uh: ill be hittin you up so i can go watch you at work soon
> *



its shit liek this that makes me HATE living in iowa


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 23 2008, 09:23 PM~9768256
> *its shit liek this that makes me HATE living in iowa
> *


LOL. hey homie offered me when i barely started, and i still havent had a chance to get around to it and go watch him work. i really been wanting to, but everytime i think i may have some free time something comes up :uh:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 23 2008, 08:14 PM~9768199
> *sup bro, happy new year, hope you and your family had a good one.... i been out the game for a while with the new baby and all....i know ima pay for it when i pick up the brush again :uh: ill be hittin you up so i can go watch you at work soon
> *


Anytime Albert, my door is always open to anyone. I'm working from Long Beach again, normally till 7-8pm.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 23 2008, 08:23 PM~9768256
> *its shit liek this that makes me HATE living in iowa
> *


If your up for a road trip, i'll be in Kansas City for a few days in 3 weeks. Let me know!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 24 2008, 03:28 AM~9770339
> *If your up for a road trip, i'll be in Kansas City for a few days in 3 weeks. Let me know!
> *


:0 ill get my schedule out tonight and let you know!
please PM me with date and days, when and where ect. i would really like to make that happen.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 24 2008, 01:25 AM~9770318
> *Anytime Albert, my door is always open to anyone. I'm working from Long Beach again, normally till 7-8pm.
> *


  thanks bro....so your in high demand across the states i see :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty

how do you guys do tight curves?? my curves suck!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 03:05 PM~9782359
> *how do you guys do tight curves?? my curves suck!
> *


turn the brush as you make the curve.


----------



## creepin cutty

see i tried that...i have like 6 pinstriping dvds lol but for some reason the brush like slides...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 03:12 PM~9782426
> *see i tried that...i have like 6 pinstriping dvds lol but for some reason the brush like slides...
> *


 sounds like me before i gave it up back when i did. 
all i can tell you is from my personal exp. = dont stop, keep going, do it over and over and over, and try new things so your not making the same mistake.


----------



## Guest

the hardest part i figured was always trying to join two lines with a curve. You really got to know your brush to know how much to turn it so you join the lines perfectly. You can also leave the curves till the end and do them with a scharff rather than the mack long liners.


----------



## dekay24

just finished moving in to my new box. :biggrin: 
i figured, why not paint it up, and show what i can do.  
















and ive got tons of room to expand on this one. it holds all my stuff, and can hold 24+ cans of paint.









so what do you think.


----------



## hotstuff5964

that is a kool ass box, where can i get one like that? :biggrin:



why do you store your brushes dry? :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

bad ass box!!!


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 26 2008, 12:36 PM~9789604
> *that is a kool ass box, where can i get one like that? :biggrin:
> why do you store your brushes dry? :dunno:
> *


my girl friend found and bought it for xmas for me from a pawn shop. because i couldnt find one like this anywhere new.

and i dont usually store the brushes dry,(if you look some are oiled) some are brand new and i just put them in the box even though i havent used em yet.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

dekay24, do you have the measurements on that box?


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 26 2008, 02:53 PM~9790479
> *dekay24, do you have the measurements on that box?
> *


actually its sitting beside me......
18"wide, 10"deep, 14"tall w/handle.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 26 2008, 12:30 PM~9789559
> *just finished moving in to my new box.  :biggrin:
> i figured, why not paint it up, and show what i can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ive got tons of room to expand on this one. it holds all my stuff, and can hold 24+ cans of paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 26 2008, 02:30 PM~9789559
> *just finished moving in to my new box.  :biggrin:
> i figured, why not paint it up, and show what i can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ive got tons of room to expand on this one. it holds all my stuff, and can hold 24+ cans of paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think.
> *


looks nice homie


----------



## degre576

something i didi for a homie. Still trying to get them letters down though.


----------



## Guest




----------



## loster87

car me and homeboy did


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 26 2008, 03:53 PM~9790479
> *dekay24, do you have the measurements on that box?
> *


 hey mike if you want a box like that here is a link from snap on.

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P6...ore&dir=catalog


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2008, 02:02 AM~9800653
> *hey mike if you want a box like that here is a link from snap on.
> 
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P6...ore&dir=catalog
> *


thanks, i am wanting one but for $175 its now on my wish list, lol. 

may i ask, what brush did you use for your lettering?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 24 2008, 01:28 AM~9770339
> *If your up for a road trip, i'll be in Kansas City for a few days in 3 weeks. Let me know!
> *


cant wait either. im gettin pumped to get this thing rollin. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 28 2008, 09:12 AM~9801764
> *thanks, i am wanting one but for $175 its now on my wish list, lol.
> 
> may i ask, what brush did you use for your lettering?
> *


Mack Hannukaine Quills, XL and XS. Yeah ive looked into that box before. It may be cheaper if you go thru the local truck rolling around you area. He may give you a better deal.


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2008, 12:52 PM~9803574
> *Mack Hannukaine Quills, XL and XS. Yeah ive looked into that box before.  It may be cheaper if you go thru the local truck rolling around you area.  He may give you a better deal.
> *


thats why my girl bought me a slightly used one from a pawn shop, she knew i was gonna paint it anyway.
i think she only paid $40


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 22 2008, 06:02 PM~9757335
> *you striping yet?
> *


naw bro I am intimidated.I can't pull a straight line for shit and I don't have the creativity to come up with designs


----------



## creepin cutty

i saw a husky box just like that on ebay for cheap...i dont have the funds for it but u guys might...just wanted to help u guys out!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 28 2008, 04:39 PM~9804376
> *i saw a husky box just like that on ebay for cheap...i dont have the funds for it but u guys might...just wanted to help u guys out!
> *


edit, i found them


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 28 2008, 06:39 PM~9805264
> *edit, i found them
> *


where?


----------



## degre576

i found them too, shoot you might find them brand new at home depot then.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUSKY-TOOL-BOX_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 26 2008, 12:30 PM~9789559
> *just finished moving in to my new box.  :biggrin:
> i figured, why not paint it up, and show what i can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ive got tons of room to expand on this one. it holds all my stuff, and can hold 24+ cans of paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think.
> *


i like


----------



## zfelix

the patterns on the box remind me of hotstuffs truck for some reason  :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

my shitty little box, i need to upgrade to a larger one too, i have like 5 cans of paint and 1 can of size that don't fit in there  :angry: 


plus i hardly have any room for rulers, pounce pads, mixing cups or anything


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 28 2008, 07:48 PM~9806502
> *my shitty little box, i need to upgrade to a larger one too, i have like 5 cans of  paint and 1 can of size that don't fit in there  :angry:
> plus i hardly have any room for rulers, pounce pads, mixing cups or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



still, a nice box though


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 27 2008, 06:52 PM~9798218
> *something i didi for a homie.  Still trying to get them letters down though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where u at in austin,I'm tryin the long lines on my car now but I still ain't got the balls to try the actual designs....may have to call in a ringer(that would b u) I'm up in Killeen if u up to make a road trip :biggrin:



also can anyone tell me .....the reducer is to make it lay flater right correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 27 2008, 06:52 PM~9798218
> *something i didi for a homie.  Still trying to get them letters down though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if thats your fist sign, looks really clean bro


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 29 2008, 08:14 AM~9811284
> *where u at in austin,I'm tryin the long lines on my car now but I still ain't got the balls to try the actual designs....may have to call in a ringer(that would b u) I'm up in Killeen if u up to make a road trip  :biggrin:
> also can anyone tell me .....the reducer is to make it lay flater right correct me if I'm wrong
> *



I've did smaller ones like a 18" x 10" size. That one was my first one that big. It was hard to deal with because the shield had a curve to it. You could'nt stand it up and stripe it, I would have to hold the shield in one hand and stripe with the other.

thanks for the complements homie.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well this is my 3rd attempt at gold leafing. 

1st time- laid nice at 35 minutes but tore when i went to turn it
2nd time- didnt smooth out when overlapping was needed looked like ass!!!! 55 minutes
3rd- laid ok, didnt overlap all that well but turned nice for what i had 45 minutes

*****************
i am NOT proud of this design or the colors i chose. i was experimenting and thought id show my first leaf that actually turned out ok. 
maybe you guys can tell me, is it laying and overlapping crappy cause of the fake gold im using or im i just fucking up? you can see HARD lines where the 2 peices come together, theres "chipping" down the sides 

i am using oneshot fast gild and fake gold. i turned it with paper towel and a sponge thing from wal mart ( i will be buying the velvet here soon )
how thick does the clear need to be aplied on? 1 coat, 2-3-4 coats?
no brush marks in any of my attempts :thumbsup: 
anyway:


----------



## zfelix

looks great!

one shot glue its best to add a drip of hardener into the size then 15-20 mins the size should be tacky to apply the leafing then i push it down with a foam brush and wait another 15-20 mins before it gets turned

and our leaf problem is probly the leaf itself i got sent a batch of leafing nd i put it down on a car and it just didnt look right at all and when go to turn it it turns shitty or it rips

order some patened gold and aluminum leafing its only a couple bucks more and works real nice!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 30 2008, 10:42 AM~9820944
> *looks great!
> 
> one shot glue its best to add a drip of hardener into the size then 15-20 mins the size should be tacky to apply the leafing then i push it down with a foam brush and wait another 15-20 mins before it gets turned
> 
> and our leaf problem is probly the leaf itself i got sent a batch of leafing nd i put it down on a car and it just didnt look right at all and when  go to turn it it turns shitty or it rips
> 
> order some patened gold and aluminum leafing its only a couple bucks more and works real nice!!!
> *


this is the immitation gold on a roll ( 1/2" by 36' i think ) it looks crappy on the paper, not smooth or shiny  $10.00 thought about buying the real stuff from tcp for $40.00 but i dont want to waste the money fuckin that up too.

where do i buy hardener??????? i have looked, i found smoothie, but no hardner. 
thanks for the tip.
really wish i could find those cup holders curly has but i searched coast one and found notta. 
i think its time o get seriouse with this shit and whore myself out doin stripes and leaf this summer :0 $$$$$$$$


----------



## zfelix

u can use one shot hardener

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 24 2008, 02:28 AM~9770339
> *If your up for a road trip, i'll be in Kansas City for a few days in 3 weeks. Let me know!
> *


 :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 03:53 PM~9823134
> *:0
> *


i know! ill know tonight


also tried the leafing again and had great results!!!
i was thinking it needed turned just as soon as it was down! i waited 10-15 minutes to turn it, made a difference. also left the tape on when i laid the gold unlike last 3 times where i removed the tape. that made a difference too. 

im gonna try and get this striped tonight and post pics, if not, tomorrow


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 04:35 PM~9823972
> *i know! ill know tonight
> also tried the leafing again and had great results!!!
> i was thinking it needed turned just as soon as it was down!  i waited 10-15 minutes to turn it, made a difference. also left the tape on when i laid the gold unlike last 3 times where i removed the tape. that made a difference too.
> 
> im gonna try and get this striped tonight and post pics, if not, tomorrow
> *


I WAS TOT BY SOMEONE THAT YOU LAY THE DESIGN OF THE LEAF DOWN, APPLY THE GLUE, THAN WAIT , THAN LAY DOWN THE LEAF AND SPIN IT WHILE THE TAPE IS O THERE STILL. THAN AFTER WE FINSH, WE TAKE THE TAPE OFF


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 05:38 PM~9823993
> *I WAS TOT BY SOMEONE THAT YOU LAY THE DESIGN OF THE LEAF DOWN, APPLY THE GLUE, THAN WAIT , THAN LAY DOWN THE LEAF AND SPIN IT WHILE THE TAPE IS O THERE STILL. THAN AFTER WE FINSH, WE TAKE THE TAPE OFF
> *


 im leafing my paint box now just to try all that. i was afraid to leave the tape on thinkin it would tear once pulled. now i see it doesnt affect it. im going back threw curlys step by step how to to see what else i can pick up

im a slow learner  border line retartded


----------



## zfelix

:nono: its best to lay the sizing then pull the tape imediatly and let it tack up then apply leafing and press it i use a foam brush then once its all pressed and levled and its all dry u brush it off with a make up brush then wait the 15-20 mins then turn it and u will get a nice crisp edge 

if u lay size and then leaf without pulling the tape off u pull the edges of the leaf off when u take the tape off and it looks tacky nd f u are outlineing it can mess up focus cause one part of the leaf will have a decent edge then another par is jagged u spend more time tryin to cover up the jagged edges then makin sure u have a nice line

sometimes it works sometimes it dont but i say pull tape off after size and dont use the plastic blue fineline tape :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 30 2008, 06:47 PM~9825847
> *:nono: its best to lay the sizing then pull the tape imediatly and let it tack up then apply leafing and press it i use a foam brush then once its all pressed and levled and its all dry u brush it off with a make up brush then wait the 15-20 mins then turn it and u will get a nice crisp edge
> 
> if u lay size and then leaf without pulling the tape off u pull the edges of the leaf off when u take the tape off and it looks tacky nd f u are outlineing it can mess up focus cause one part of the leaf will have a decent edge then another par is jagged u spend more time tryin to cover up the jagged edges then makin sure u have a nice line
> 
> sometimes it works sometimes it dont but i say pull tape off after size and dont use the plastic blue fineline tape :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i always pull off the tape after applying the size.....i use the 1/8 green tape so there wont be no adhesive residue left and have the leaf stick to it....making twice the work to clean it up. i also add hardener to hurry the set time....usually cuts the dry time to 1/2, but then you also have to apply the leaf a little faster and go panel by panel. if you pay close attention to the leafing to you can usually see a line were the leafs join. this is usually hidden by the turns. but if you got a really profound line, then the leaf is not adhering to the size that good.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i use the blue 3m and that gold sticks to it as well as it does the glue. 

the waiting time doesnt really effect me, but even if it did i cant find the fucking hardner anywhere


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

my tool box was eyeballing it........... yeah i am cockeyed, lol. anyway, gottin better IMO
both are not fineshed


----------



## dekay24

just reading this is helping me feel better.    
ive been having the same blue tape probs, and have been using the cheap gold. its been SO FRUSTRATING!!! :angry: 

this has given me some motivation to try again..............properly this time.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 09:55 PM~9827042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tool box was eyeballing it........... yeah i am cockeyed, lol.  anyway, gottin better IMO
> both are not fineshed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty

thats nice


----------



## bad news

i want to try pin stripping what do you guys recommend the type of brush i should buy ? and what i should i buy also to practice ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 31 2008, 02:33 PM~9832123
> *i want to try pin stripping what do you guys recommend the type of brush i should buy ? and what i should i buy also to practice ?
> *


brushes i personally like are:
mack blue wrap oo or o ( for dagger )
wizard vortex for scroll 
paint: oneshot
practice panells : back of " private property" signs

^^^^ im NOT a pro, but i have had GREAT results with what you see up there brush wise.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 08:55 PM~9827042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tool box was eyeballing it........... yeah i am cockeyed, lol.  anyway, gottin better IMO
> both are not fineshed
> *


looking good bro. you should be able to find the one-shot hardener at coast airbrush or kustom shop....and if you cant find it in those try eastwood.com


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 30 2008, 09:38 PM~9827508
> *just reading this is helping me feel better.
> ive been having the same blue tape probs, and have been using the cheap gold. its been SO FRUSTRATING!!! :angry:
> 
> this has given me some motivation to try again..............properly this time.
> *


just change the tape to the green tape, and you should be fine...just keep practicin. even if its the cheap gold....itll do the job for practice....thats what i started with till i got a hang of it


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 1 2008, 02:24 AM~9838921
> *looking good bro. you should be able to find the one-shot hardener at coast airbrush or kustom shop....and if you cant find it in those try eastwood.com
> *


ive tried TCP ( pinstriperdepot.com) and they dont have it or atleast i didnt see it.
didnt check coast airbrush- 
forgot all about eastwood!!!

thanks lowfairlane


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

oh, just for newer then me newbs out there, i waited 40 minutes on both those pics - scroll and box - and laid out the gold, then another 10-15 before turning.
i used a paper towel wrapped around a sponge brush

i went to wal mart for some mineral spirits lastnight, they sold velvet, i got me a small piece, velvet is velvet right? cant wait to try it out


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 1 2008, 08:10 AM~9840044
> *oh, just for newer then me newbs out there, i waited 40 minutes on both those pics - scroll and box - and laid out the gold, then another 10-15 before turning.
> i used a paper towel wrapped around a sponge brush
> 
> i went to wal mart for some mineral spirits lastnight, they sold velvet, i got me a small piece, velvet is velvet right? cant wait to try it out
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 1 2008, 08:10 AM~9840044
> *oh, just for newer then me newbs out there, i waited 40 minutes on both those pics - scroll and box - and laid out the gold, then another 10-15 before turning.
> i used a paper towel wrapped around a sponge brush
> 
> i went to wal mart for some mineral spirits lastnight, they sold velvet, i got me a small piece, velvet is velvet right? cant wait to try it out
> *


yes and no....some velvets are finer than others....if its too fine it will buff rather than turn. also try turning both ways clockwise and counter clockwise.  another thing i learned from danny d.....the velvet material doesnt always go in the same direction(sometimes one velvet material may go against your turn(what you want) and sometimes another may go with your turn(what you dont want) hence why you gotta try a turn in both clockwise and counter clockwise to see which way you should turn the velvet for the best turn  hope that made sense :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 1 2008, 11:25 PM~9845946
> *yes and no....some velvets are finer than others....if its too fine it will buff rather than turn. also try turning both ways clockwise and counter clockwise.  another thing i learned from danny d.....the velvet material doesnt always go in the same direction(sometimes one velvet material may go against your turn(what you want) and sometimes another may go with your turn(what you dont want) hence why you gotta try a turn in both clockwise and counter clockwise to see which way you should turn the velvet for the best turn   hope that made sense  :biggrin:
> *


made sence. i was lookin at coastair and there velvet tool for 2 was over $30.00. so i tried walmart while i was there, $.69 for a shit load of it, feel ruffer then the paper towel i was using too. 

if im wating 40-45 minutes to lay the gold
what should i wait for sliver and other thicker leaf? 30??? 
i gotta watch that damn dvd again i sapose.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 1 2008, 10:18 PM~9846352
> *made sence.  i was lookin at coastair and there velvet tool for 2 was over $30.00. so i tried walmart while i was there, $.69 for a shit load of it, feel ruffer then the paper towel i was using too.
> 
> if im wating 40-45 minutes to lay the gold
> what should i wait for sliver and other thicker leaf? 30???
> i gotta watch that damn dvd again i sapose.
> *


as far as ive noticed all leaf is the same for applying it....only difference is the time it takes the size to set because of the temp. and the amount of pressure you apply for the turns


----------



## bad news

i have a question ive seen people sketch out the lines with what i think is chalk before stripping . so iam right is chalk or is it something diffrent ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 2 2008, 11:31 AM~9848347
> *i have a question ive seen people sketch out the lines with what i think is chalk before stripping . so iam right is chalk or is it something diffrent ?
> *


chalk, stebillo pencil, china marker (???) and sometimes the best tool to use : imagination :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

Bought me a starter kit yesterday, tried my first freehand stuff (ever) out today:





































Now lets start practicing


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 2 2008, 01:47 PM~9849702
> *Bought me a starter kit yesterday, tried my first freehand stuff (ever) out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets start practicing
> *


looks good for a first timer


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Feb 2 2008, 05:31 PM~9850136
> *looks good for a first timer
> *


x2 no shit!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 2 2008, 02:47 PM~9849702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice signature


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 07:55 PM~9827042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tool box was eyeballing it........... yeah i am cockeyed, lol.  anyway, gottin better IMO
> both are not fineshed
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, BUT ALSO FOR THE RECORD JUST TO ADD A LIL 2CENTS, ANGELO TOLD ME AND I WATCHED HIM LEAVE THE TAPE ON UNTIL HE WAS EVEN DONE CLEARING THE LEAFING AND SLOWLY PULLED AWAY THE TAPE.
REALLY WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO IS WHAT BEST WORKS FOR YOU. ON SOMETHINGS I JUST SCROLL AWAY THE SIZING AND USE THE LEAF THAT WAY AND OTHERS I LEAVE THE TAPE ON UNTIL I AM DONE CLEARING AND THEN I WAIT A LIL WHILE AND SLOWLY PULL AWAY MAKING SURE NOT TO TEAR THE LEAF. AND HEY IF YOU TEAR THE LEAF A LIL, JUST PUT YOUR CREATIVE MIND TO WORK AND FIX IN YOUR WAY.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 4 2008, 03:21 PM~9863179
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, BUT ALSO FOR THE RECORD JUST TO ADD A LIL 2CENTS, ANGELO TOLD ME AND I WATCHED HIM LEAVE THE TAPE ON UNTIL HE WAS EVEN DONE CLEARING THE LEAFING AND SLOWLY PULLED AWAY THE TAPE.
> REALLY WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO IS WHAT BEST WORKS FOR YOU. ON SOMETHINGS I JUST SCROLL AWAY THE SIZING AND USE THE LEAF THAT WAY AND OTHERS I LEAVE THE TAPE ON UNTIL I AM DONE CLEARING AND THEN I WAIT A LIL WHILE AND SLOWLY PULL AWAY MAKING SURE NOT TO TEAR THE LEAF. AND HEY IF YOU TEAR THE LEAF A LIL, JUST PUT YOUR CREATIVE MIND TO WORK AND FIX IN YOUR WAY.....
> *


true, do whatever is best for you. when i first started using the leaf i did leave the tape on till i was done, but just wasnt happy with the end product. when i watched danny d leaf he takes off the tape so there isnt such a sharp edge because as he said its more visible through the paint stripe and can make what was a great job look just like ish...but it comes down to what does work best for you. some say take the tape off so the size can flatten out so there isnt such a sharp edge, some say leave it on so there is less work by not having to be careful applying the clear cause the excess just ends up on the tape try it both ways, and see what works for you bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 2 2008, 01:47 PM~9849702
> *Bought me a starter kit yesterday, tried my first freehand stuff (ever) out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets start practicing
> *


very nice bro. looks like you may turn out to be a natural like true-s. keep it up, the fun begins when you start the scrollin :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

thanks homies


----------



## Flowrider

did some more tonight:


----------



## creepin cutty

NIIICE


----------



## 95rangeron14z

im a real rookie...lol.....Laid some stripes on my truck.... a little uneven but im still new at it..its my first piece on a car its like my forth full piece..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

heres the finished pic of that one i showed earlier and some leafing i did tonight. i dont know why i cant get the hang of that shit, but ill keep trying.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 19 2008, 11:08 PM~9736833
> *i use a 4 tray plastic tool box that i bought from mcmaster carr for $40. Here is how i organize it to maximize space for mobile use,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top shelf: All my solvents, size, and clear are in a separate tray so WHEN they spill it's contained. Large items like my drill, spray gun, extra tape are also here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first tray i don't use much right now so i have stuff that i don't use that often like the xacto knife, pen, screwdriver, 1 shot hardener, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use my 2nd tray alot right now for all my brushes, razor blades, and mixing stixs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my third tray is for tape, stencils, and composition leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last tray is for leaf, cup holder, air hose fittings, wrench
> *


HEY WHATS THAT STUFF THAT U USE TO CLEAN THE BRUSH???


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 5 2008, 09:35 PM~9873440
> *heres the finished pic of that one i showed earlier  and some leafing i did tonight.  i dont know why i cant get the hang of that shit, but ill keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you turned variegated leaf :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 6 2008, 12:43 AM~9874935
> *you turned variegated leaf :dunno:
> *


experimentation - yes i did. if i hadnt i would of wondered. one of those things i had to see


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 5 2008, 07:35 PM~9873440
> *heres the finished pic of that one i showed earlier  and some leafing i did tonight.  i dont know why i cant get the hang of that shit, but ill keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellant!!! wanna trade???


----------



## Flowrider

lookin tight Mike


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 5 2008, 08:35 PM~9873440
> *heres the finished pic of that one i showed earlier  and some leafing i did tonight.  i dont know why i cant get the hang of that shit, but ill keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro, just remember to overlap the turns a bit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2008, 05:33 PM~9871949
> *im a real rookie...lol.....Laid some stripes on my truck.... a little uneven but im still new at it..its my first piece on a car its like my forth full piece..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

do you guys always add a hardener when striping a car without clearing it ? 
i experienced it gets quite hard after a day or 2, but its still easy to scratch it off with your nails


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 7 2008, 11:02 AM~9885514
> *do you guys always add a hardener when striping a car without clearing it ?
> i experienced it gets quite hard after a day or 2, but its still easy to scratch it off with your nails
> *


 give it more then a day or 2 before scratching at it - not sure how everyone else feels about this but heres what i do ( say ) 
hand wash the stripes with sponge no earlier then 2 days after the job
a verry good wax job by hand over the stripes no earlier then 2-3 weeks


also, make sure you clean where your gonna stripe with wax and grease remover.


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 7 2008, 09:02 AM~9885514
> *do you guys always add a hardener when striping a car without clearing it ?
> i experienced it gets quite hard after a day or 2, but its still easy to scratch it off with your nails
> *


i always add just 4-5 drops. and ive found if you add too much the stripes get brittle, almost like they get to hard and break off.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

BUMP FOR FUTURE PINSTRIPERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

GOTTA BIKE I WANT YOU TO DO UP..... :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 01:23 AM~9883745
> *lookin good bro, just remember to overlap the turns a bit
> *


 AGH! see, i am a slow learner, i knew it didnt look right. 

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 7 2008, 10:04 PM~9891912
> *AGH! see, i am a slow learner, i knew it didnt look right.
> 
> thanks for the heads up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 7 2008, 09:42 PM~9891667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: damn, from the first pix i thought u were stripin on bare metal, and then i figured out that it was color sanded to clear over it. looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: yeah its a nice rootbeer brown color


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

second from the bottom zfelix, GREAT JOB i love that type!!!! all looks good, but thats the one that stands out the most to me :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

thanks!! theres not much u can do on tubes like that lol....



i though i posted all the pics lol


----------



## zfelix

still gonna do a lil bi of red gol leafing on the back of the seat post and the neck and maybe a gold leaf pinstripe somewhere


----------



## creepin cutty

real nice work!


----------



## xSSive

nothing really that impressive.....my brother wanted me to throw something on his rockband guitar for shits and giggles.....REALLY nothing impressive.....but I'm bored and just throwing a pic up :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty

wanna do my ride for shitz and giggles lol


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 8 2008, 03:45 PM~9896389
> *nothing really that impressive.....my brother wanted me to throw something on his rockband guitar for shits and giggles.....REALLY nothing impressive.....but I'm bored and just throwing a pic up :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it doesnt have to be big to make an impact, i learned that not to long ago  
clean and simple is always a :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

Finished up a lil more pinstriping and i striped the other side now i just gotta put some gold leafing on the back of the seat post and a few leaf pinstripes o accent the color 





































looks great i cant wait to see it under clear!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 8 2008, 08:30 PM~9899126
> *Finished up a lil more pinstriping and i striped the other side now i just gotta put some gold leafing on the back of the seat post and a few leaf pinstripes o accent the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great i cant wait to see it under clear!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

so i got my brush today finally i got a 00 mack and some nasty green 1 shot just to practice but before i start practicing what do i clean the brush in ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 9 2008, 02:21 AM~9900740
> *so i got my brush today finally i got a 00 mack and some nasty green 1 shot just to practice but before i start practicing what do i clean the brush in ?
> *


though its been said a thousand times already, ill say it 1 more time........... mineral spirits 

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 9 2008, 10:37 AM~9902078
> *though its been said a thousand times already, ill say it 1 more time...........  mineral spirits
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:| sorry should of looked first ...but thank you !


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

well the car is back down on the ground, only thing left is to finesh the trunk. 

what colors would look good on this gold? im thinkin orange.

your opinions?????????????????


----------



## zfelix

Brown tan and ivory with varigated gold leaf


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 10 2008, 03:52 PM~9909393
> *Brown tan and ivory with varigated  gold leaf
> *


 your the 3rd to say tan and ivory........ 

gotta pass on the brown. i worked my ass off removing all the brown from the first time around  

tan maybe, i can fade that off in scroll work, but ivory may be to light of a color unless used for feathers in the scrolls. 
definatly varigated leafing....... hope i can pull this off 


anyone else?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

heres what i got done tonight.

the gold panel is the same as my car, i used red varigated and tan...........
the black one i tried something new:
mixed a drop of purple with some clear, stirred and brushed over silver, i dont like it. didnt turn out how i wanted but thought id finesh the panel anyway


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 10 2008, 08:59 PM~9911627
> *heres what i got done tonight.
> 
> the gold panel is the same as my car, i used red varigated and tan...........
> the black one i tried something new:
> mixed a drop of purple with some clear, stirred and  brushed over silver, i dont like it. didnt turn out how i wanted but thought id finesh the panel anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice..i like it


----------



## bad news

well tried stripping tonight shits hard is but hopefully i can pick it up ... what the difference between 00 mack and 0 mack i bought a 00 mack ...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2008, 01:29 AM~9913698
> *well tried stripping tonight shits hard is but hopefully i can pick it up ... what the difference between 00 mack and 0 mack i bought a 00 mack ...
> *


the belly and thickness in lines. i favor the 00 mack but both are needed in my box. 

is yours a green wrap or blue/


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 11 2008, 12:22 AM~9914059
> *the belly and thickness in lines. i favor the 00 mack but both are needed in my box.
> 
> is yours a green wrap or blue/
> *


 green wrap whats the difference between the color ? so is the 0 not as thick of line ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2008, 02:20 PM~9916495
> *green wrap whats the difference between the color ? so is the 0 not as thick of line ?
> *


0 Is thicker.
green and blue was night and day to me. i wont use a green again.


----------



## creepin cutty

else from the color whats the diffrence?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 02:23 PM~9916514
> *else from the color whats the diffrence?
> *


i cant tell you the exactness but i can say this:

if i stayed on the green wrap i still wouldnt be doing lines with the dagger. infact, i blame the green wrap in the begining for my giving up on the dagger. well, i blame myself for not doin the homework. once i got the blue wrap it was all gravy after a few days of pulling lines. NOW im comfortable with a side of a car, not just the hood/trunk area. and design wise i control it alot better too. matching up corners comes much easier 
may not be like that for everyone, for me it was day and night.


----------



## lowmemory

my first step from paper to objects


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 11 2008, 12:22 PM~9916506
> *0 Is thicker.
> green and blue was night and day to me. i wont use a green again.
> *


hmm will try to look for a blue try it out and i just looked at my brush and looks all deformed and dry is that good ?


----------



## creepin cutty

u should have it oil'd


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 01:38 PM~9916944
> *u should have it oil'd
> *


oil like wd40 ? or baby oil , motor oil , or a special type of oil for brushes?


----------



## creepin cutty

i've heard of ppl use cooking oil but there is a spcial oil for brushes...


----------



## creepin cutty

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=268 and scroll a little down theres like 3 or 4 diffrent ones


----------



## bad news

shit i guess ill go check out the paint store . so i cat use baby oil or can i use cooking oil ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2008, 05:20 PM~9917652
> *shit i guess ill go check out the paint store . so i cat use baby oil or can i use cooking oil ?
> *


they sell brush oil

i use the same shit as whats in my pumps

sae 30 nd
never had a prob

dip the brush in it and pallette the oil till its soaked in, shapen the brush and done.


----------



## zfelix

u can use spray gun lube oil as well it lasts a bit longer cause it has a drip nozzel just put a few drips on your brush then pallet and your ready to go


----------



## bad news

ill buy some oil today to take care of it ... iam trying to stripe every thing i think iam going to get in trouble when my girlfriend gets home ...lol... so is there something i should be doing i fell like iam trying to run when i havent tried crawling yet ?


----------



## creepin cutty

i have the infamous how to pinstripe dvds and practice lines and curves man....


----------



## creepin cutty

i have the infamous how to pinstripe dvds and practice lines and curves man....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 05:10 PM~9918540
> *i have the infamous how to pinstripe dvds and practice lines and curves man....
> *


how much shipped ?


----------



## bad news

okay so i went to my local paint shop smitty's and one of them told me that the green wrap one is for big "swoops" and the blue one is for tighter "swoops" and i was told to get a excaliber one for the fancy pieces and i was told to use mineral oil for the brushes they dont sell oil for brushes because it very unwanted .


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

a panell i started tonight for a swap:












feedback welcome. not fineshed!!!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2008, 07:53 PM~9918939
> *how much shipped ?
> *


i have part 1 and 2 of that dvd series #1 practice lines and #2 doing dagger designs - OG dvd's in cases. MAKE offer. some of what ill be listing on ebay soon, but if you want them it'll save me from ebay fees


----------



## zfelix

the start of yet another job!!! :biggrin:



















FYI the cars color sanded :cheesy: gonna lay some leaf and some stripes down tomarrow


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 11 2008, 07:48 PM~9919819
> *the start of yet another job!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the cars color sanded :cheesy: gonna lay some leaf and some stripes down tomarrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 11 2008, 09:48 PM~9919819
> *the start of yet another job!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the cars color sanded :cheesy: gonna lay some leaf and some stripes down tomarrow
> *


:thumbsup: man i cant wait to get started on mine!


----------



## creepin cutty

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 11 2008, 09:17 PM~9919616
> *a panell i started tonight for a swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feedback welcome. not fineshed!!!!!
> *


awsome... :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

no more eye balling shit, im tired of having shit off and not balanced :angry: 


anyway, here it is fineshed


----------



## creepin cutty

MEN I HAVE FOUND THE ANSWER!

"Mack Series 10 size #0 blue wrap ferrule.(Don't get it confused with a series 20 green wrapped ferrule. Series 20 is a touchup brush). Series 10 is a100% unmixed blue squirrel hair.Turns very well and will hold enough paint for long lines.Very good brush for beginners or Master stripers"


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2008, 09:41 PM~9916955
> *oil like wd40 ? or baby oil , motor oil , or a special type of oil for brushes?
> *


i use Mack recommended Neatsfoot oil for leather treatment


----------



## creepin cutty

thats the same oil i have


----------



## sic713

lol.. i been useing motor oil...


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## zfelix

double post :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 02:26 PM~9924395
> *double post :uh:
> *


ok it doesnt looked turned, what did you do for that pattern? just wipe it then space then wipe with cotton?


----------



## creepin cutty

very nice


----------



## zfelix

thats aluminum leaf turned with velvet


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 AM~9924491
> *ok it doesnt looked turned, what did you do for that pattern? just wipe it then space then wipe with cotton?
> *


Looks turned to me. Im sure he knows what he's doing


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 12 2008, 02:49 PM~9924529
> *Looks turned to me. Im sure he knows what he's doing
> *


im sure he does to........ i dont see any turns just rubbed? maybe my eyes are off


----------



## creepin cutty

the suns hitting it so u wont see the small turn lines


----------



## xSSive




----------



## zfelix

aluminum leaf isnt as fine as white gold its thicker but i can see the turn just fine and looks a whole lot better in person


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 02:57 PM~9924573
> *aluminum leaf isnt as fine as white gold its thicker but i can see the turn just fine and looks a whole lot better in person
> *


i see the turns, not the fine circular ones so i thought it was just rubbed. 

im JUST gettin started myself so i wouldnt know


----------



## creepin cutty

some one should make a tutorial on methods they use to pinstripe/scroll


----------



## creepin cutty

with video lol


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 03:03 PM~9924626
> *with video lol
> *


theres videos out there already. 
wizard and kafka for scroll
and wizard for dagger.


----------



## creepin cutty

YEAH BUT THOSE PEOPLE ARE GOOD...i wanna hear wat the average joe does...u feel me??

btw i have all the dvd and they suck lol


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 03:31 PM~9924812
> *YEAH BUT THOSE PEOPLE ARE GOOD...i wanna hear wat the average joe does...u feel me??
> 
> btw i have all the dvd and they suck lol
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmm good idea


----------



## bad news

can some explain to me how iam supposed to start stripping do i just dip the brush in the paint then palet it and then go at it ?


----------



## creepin cutty

yeah and no...gotta have like a lil bit of reducer on the side so u can dab into that and pallet...out the can its a lil thick


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 02:01 PM~9925031
> *yeah and no...gotta have like a lil bit of reducer on the side so u can dab into that and pallet...out the can its a lil thick
> *


hmm ill think thats why it takes for ever to dry .


----------



## creepin cutty

guys correct me if im wrong..


----------



## bad news

i youtube it and i notice that they go VERY SLOW and barely lay the brush down so hopefully that helps me


----------



## creepin cutty

POST THE LINK MAN...


----------



## bad news

iam sorry i missed couple of words i youtubed pin stripping and there was videos and i noticed alot of them go very slow and barely lay the brush


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy




----------



## zfelix

slowly coming along


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

you using HOK or 1shot? or????/


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 12 2008, 06:52 PM~9928050
> *you using HOK or 1shot? or????/
> *


 1 shot with hardener


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

looks good man.


----------



## zfelix

thanks i got yet another kafka today to mess with scrollin a bit more

i had bad luck with them i already lost 2 of them and im on my third one right now :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 10:19 PM~9928313
> *thanks i got yet another kafka today to mess with scrollin a bit more
> 
> i had bad luck with them i already lost 2 of them and im on my third one right now :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:

i ordered 3 more wizard vortex's, i cant get used to that handle on the kafkas


----------



## zfelix

the kafka to me is hella comfertible but the problem i have with scrolling is keeping it consistant and making the tight turns


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 10:36 PM~9928492
> *the kafka to me is hella comfertible but the problem i have with scrolling is keeping it consistant and making the tight turns
> *


 when making tight turns and you can feel your about ready to wipe it out, what i do is look 1-2" infront and for some reason that feeling goeas away and the turn is made flawlessly 

hope that helps 


on scroll, i watch my brush, then when turning i look ahead ( where i want to end up at ) and once i my brush reaches my eye balls i watch the brush again. the reason i cant get used to the kafka is cause i hold my brush waaaaaaaaaaaaay up my the end of the handle. with kafka there sint enough handle bringing me down by the hairs. though i watched the wizard and kafka dvd's a million times, i cant do it like they do 


also, before doing alot of scroll, i do a figure 8 over and over on the same "8"


----------



## degre576

Harley i did on monday

















[/quote]


----------



## zfelix

looks good bro what brush are u using??

make sure u draw out a grid with a stabillo trust me it may take up some time but the end results are well worth it!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 12 2008, 08:00 PM~9928748
> *when making tight turns and you can feel your about ready to wipe it out, what i do is look 1-2" infront and for some reason that feeling goeas away and the turn is made flawlessly
> 
> hope that helps
> on scroll, i watch my brush, then when turning i look ahead ( where i want to end up at ) and once i my brush reaches my eye balls i watch the brush again. the reason i cant get used to the kafka is cause i hold my brush waaaaaaaaaaaaay up my the end of the handle. with kafka there sint enough handle bringing me down by the hairs.  though i watched the wizard and kafka dvd's a million times, i cant do it like they do
> also, before doing alot of scroll, i do a figure 8 over and over on the same "8"
> *


thanks i got the kafka dvd on scrolls and he makes it look easy LOL ima get some practice tonight with scrolls


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 09:45 PM~9929268
> *thanks i got the kafka dvd on scrolls and he makes it look easy LOL ima get some practice tonight with scrolls
> *


you know, what i noticed about the kafka brushes...you can get really tight scrolls....only if the brush is palletted good....thats the hard part i found with those synthetic brushes. as for the dvds.....someone said earlier they suck...i actually think they are very good if you pay close attention to the hands and theyre movements in the videos you can learn a lot about what you are doing wrong....at least i did. Watchin the kafka dvd helped me figure out what i was doing wrong when i was scrolling. :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

went off on my vise...Gotta start practicing again


----------



## bad news

FUCK ! my brush is all hard i thought i cleaned it very well but now brush wont soften up at all i finally got oil for my brushes so now there oiled iam screwed on it or can i save it...can i use paint thinner instead of spirits


----------



## bad news

:|


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

********** does anyone have Curlys cell number? i deleted the PM it was in and kept the wrong PM, i need it asap ****************


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 10:41 PM~9929219
> *looks good bro what brush are u using??
> 
> make sure u draw out a grid with a stabillo trust me it may take up some time but the end results are well worth it!
> *



man i tried using a sword brush at first, but for some reason the paint wasnt flowing right. So I said fuck it I grabbed a typhoon and the end results are the there. As long as the customer was happy. You know for some reason the pics to do it justice, you have to see it in person because the colors on the bike make that pinstripe glow in the dark. I need to practice more on the sword though. props on the cutty homie


----------



## montemanls




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2008, 07:08 PM~9936649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice scrolls......hey mike...check your inbox....sent you jaimes # :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

well heres my attempt at a actually thought out piece i used pencil on the wood but i need to buy those chalk pencils things but let me know how iam doing ....

okay heres the piece of wood 

















and then a book thing i have no idea but i kind of liked it 









other side i have no idea what i was attempting lol


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

your on your way, but get something else to practice on. i used an old trunk lid, then i used small " for sale" metal signs - on the back of those. that way you can reuse it, just wipe clean when done and start over next time.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 13 2008, 08:33 PM~9937397
> *your on your way, but get something else to practice on.  i used an old trunk lid, then i used small " for sale" metal signs - on the back of those. that way you can reuse it, just wipe clean when done and start over next time.
> *


i have a piece of plexi glass but i havent had a chance and i couldnt use pencil on it so i used what i had laying around its hard to think of pieces


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 13 2008, 08:37 PM~9937422
> *i have a  piece of plexi glass but i havent had a chance and i couldnt use pencil on it so i used what i had laying around its hard to think of pieces
> *


one of the hardest parts of this art


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 13 2008, 10:41 PM~9937461
> *one of the hardest parts of this art
> *


x2


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 13 2008, 08:41 PM~9937461
> *one of the hardest parts of this art
> *


 :yessad: but i try to draw it on paper first then go at it with the brush on plexi glass


----------



## zfelix

trunk done



















hood almost done










roof done











didnt get as much as i want finished i wanted to leaf te sides today so tomarrow all i had to do was pin it but the weather got all fucked up and started blowing 25-30 mph winds and that pretty much fucked up my whole day i wish i would have gotten more done but that just meands more work for tomarrow cause tomarrow is the deadline :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 14 2008, 12:47 AM~9939275
> *trunk done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hood almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt get as much as i want finished i wanted to leaf te sides today so tomarrow all i had to do was pin it but the weather got all fucked up and started blowing 25-30 mph winds and that pretty much fucked up my whole day i wish i would have gotten more done but that just meands more work for tomarrow cause tomarrow is the deadline :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

clean stripes zfelix!


----------



## creepin cutty

what you guys think about the xcaliber??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 12:10 PM~9941090
> *what you guys think about the xcaliber??
> *


i have 2 of them and they collect dust very nicelly  

i bought them to pull designs easier......... once you get the feel of a regular size brush, you wont need it anymore --- atleast i didnt


----------



## creepin cutty

a good starter brush?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 01:15 PM~9941648
> *a good starter brush?
> *


hmmmmmmmmmm i cant awnser that. it wasnt for me.


----------



## creepin cutty

so mack 10 series?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9941672
> *so mack 10 series?
> *


DANG I BEEN DOIN THIS FOR A WHILE NOW AND IM STILL NOT SURE WHAT SERIES THE MACKS ARE.....ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I STARTED, WAS TOLD NOT TO USE THE GREEN WRAPS....ALWAYS BLUE  PREFERRABLY 00 OR 0


----------



## EGP(Elco82)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 14 2008, 06:48 PM~9945534
> *DANG I BEEN DOIN THIS FOR A WHILE NOW AND IM STILL NOT SURE WHAT SERIES THE MACKS ARE.....ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I STARTED, WAS TOLD NOT TO USE THE GREEN WRAPS....ALWAYS BLUE   PREFERRABLY 00 OR 0
> *



10 series is the blue wraps and 20 series is the green wraps


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 14 2008, 07:52 PM~9945567
> *10 series is the blue wraps and 20 series is the green wraps
> *


  thats what i thought :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

what do you guys use to keep all youre brushes in ? ive been using a ziplock bag to keep them oiled also .


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 14 2008, 10:43 PM~9946051
> *what do you guys use to keep all youre brushes in ? ive been using a ziplock bag to keep them oiled also .
> *


 ive always laid them flat in a box, NOW i have a sponge like thing that hold them suspended in the air. 

go back a few pages and look at the boxes i think dreg posted ( if not, sorry for the wrong name )


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 14 2008, 08:43 PM~9946051
> *what do you guys use to keep all youre brushes in ? ive been using a ziplock bag to keep them oiled also .
> *


just lay them flat while they are oiled...and if its a humid area, oil them constantly because the oil may flow out.  danny d showed me something that looked like a eye glass holder so nothin moves them


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 15 2008, 08:43 PM~9953791
> *just lay them flat while they are oiled...and if its a humid area, oil them constantly because the oil may flow out.   danny d showed me something that looked like a eye glass holder so nothin moves them
> *


hmm eye glass holder ..... when you use more than 1 color in a piece do you clean the brush very well before using the next color or you have more than 1 brush for the different colors


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 14 2008, 07:48 PM~9945534
> *DANG I BEEN DOIN THIS FOR A WHILE NOW AND IM STILL NOT SURE WHAT SERIES THE MACKS ARE.....ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I STARTED, WAS TOLD NOT TO USE THE GREEN WRAPS....ALWAYS BLUE   PREFERRABLY 00 OR 0
> *


really, greens is what i prefer. and the guy that helps me out uses aswell.
and i actually prefer 0 over 00.

to each's own i guess.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

im sure this question has been answered before but, what kind of glue is used for the leaf? also is there a certain mixture to use, AND, what kind of tool is used for the spinning of the design and what kind of head?


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 16 2008, 04:13 AM~9956245
> *im sure this question has been answered before but, what kind of glue is used for the leaf? also is there a certain mixture to use, AND, what kind of tool is used for the spinning of the design and what kind of head?
> *


the glue is called sizing glue, i use some shit called rolco fast dry. you use it straight out of the can. and the tool the spin the leaf is nothing more than a balled up paper towel with velvet wrapped around it..... or something similiar.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 16 2008, 09:27 AM~9956956
> *the glue is called sizing glue, i use some shit called rolco fast dry. you use it straight out of the can. and the tool the spin the leaf is nothing more than a balled up paper towel with velvet wrapped around it..... or something similiar.
> *


do you order your glue? and if so, from where?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 14 2008, 07:52 PM~9945567
> *10 series is the blue wraps and 20 series is the green wraps
> *


 What is the difference between the blue wraps and green wraps? All they had and the paint store here was the green wraps. so thats what I started with. Still using the same one. I'll be needing a new one soon. so I want to try something else.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 16 2008, 12:44 PM~9957501
> *do you order your glue? and if so, from where?
> *


you can get everything you need from 

kustomshop.com

&

coastairbush.com

among others, but these are my favorites


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Feb 16 2008, 12:27 PM~9957703
> *What is the difference between the blue wraps and green wraps? All they had and the paint store here was the green wraps. so thats what I started with. Still using the same one. I'll be needing a new one soon. so I want to try something else.
> *


if you really look into the purpose of each brush...the green wraps are actually meant for small touch up jobs, as where the blue wraps are meant for complete jobs.....if you get good at using the green wrap, the blue wrap will really improve your progress a lot....when i first talked to Danny D all i was using was my kafka brushes for long lines and for scrolling....once i talked to Danny i got an understanding of how the brush had to fit snug in your palm and how he started off using green wraps and got good at it because back then noone was willing to tell him otherwise, and when he finally was told to use the blue wraps he really noticed the difference and made a drastic difference in his work  Like homie said, too each his own and whatever works best for you...but most stripers i have seen use the blue wrap and tend to use the 0, and on rare occassions the 000....but if you get good you can pull a 000 line with a 0 brush. I only use the 0 mack blue wrap


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 15 2008, 11:10 PM~9954946
> *really, greens is what i prefer. and the guy that helps me out uses aswell.
> and i actually prefer 0 over 00.
> 
> to each's own i guess.
> *


like i said i think it all depends on who gives you tips and helps you out...like i told homie b4 i used nothing but kafka brushes....now i use the 0 blue wrap for my lines because that is what i found best for me after getting help from Danny D, and different brushes for the scrolling...sometimes my kafka 3, wizard vortex, or scharff. All depends on what flows best at the time


----------



## bad news

what the type of brush you use to sign you name ? and what site do you guys recommend to buy brushes from ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 16 2008, 01:31 PM~9958078
> *you can get everything you need from
> 
> kustomshop.com
> 
> &
> 
> coastairbush.com
> 
> among others, but these are my favorites
> *


THANKS BRUVA.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 16 2008, 04:30 PM~9958731
> *if you really look into the purpose of each brush...the green wraps are actually meant for small touch up jobs, as where the blue wraps are meant for complete jobs.....if you get good at using the green wrap, the blue wrap will really improve your progress a lot....when i first talked to Danny D all i was using was my kafka brushes for long lines and for scrolling....once i talked to Danny i got an understanding of how the brush had to fit snug in your palm and how he started off using green wraps and got good at it because back then noone was willing to tell him otherwise, and when he finally was told to use the blue wraps he really noticed the difference and made a drastic difference in his work  Like homie said, too each his own and whatever works best for you...but most stripers i have seen use the blue wrap and tend to use the 0, and on rare occassions the 000....but if you get good you can pull a 000 line with a 0 brush. I only use the 0 mack blue wrap
> *



So, if I understand you correctly. The blue wraps are easier to use. I have noticed that its difficult to keep the belly from kicking out on tight curves. I thought that was because I needed to use a scrolling brush or something for curves. Is this why the blue wraps are better? Are they easy to control?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Feb 17 2008, 11:55 AM~9962651
> *So, if I understand you correctly. The blue wraps are easier to use. I have noticed that its difficult to keep the belly from kicking out on tight curves. I thought that was because I needed to use a scrolling brush or something for curves. Is this why the blue wraps are better? Are they easy to control?
> *


 for me it was a world of difference.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 16 2008, 07:48 PM~9959733
> *what the type of brush you use to sign you name ? and what site do you guys recommend to buy brushes from ?
> *


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 17 2008, 02:36 PM~9963556
> *
> *


i used to use my scroll brush, now i use the A.J. signature brush


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 17 2008, 12:54 PM~9963638
> *i used to use my scroll brush, now i use the A.J. signature brush
> *


is there a link ? i can look at the brush so i can order thanks in advance true s mike


----------



## arnout..

i use the xcaliburs more and more lately. 
they even go till 0000 !
when doing tight turns, try to twist the brush a lot between ur fingers
you'll notice the hairs form the bend mostly by twisting the brush.


----------



## bad news

so what the diffrence between 0000 - 00- 0 ?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 17 2008, 03:12 PM~9963762
> *is there a link ? i can look at the brush so i can order thanks in advance true s mike
> *


i order all my shit threw tcpglobal.com aka pinstripersdepot.com 



on another note, here is what i got done late last night. iwas up till 3, and i havent pulled a "side of a car" line in a while and was paying for it lastnight:


























and for shits and giggles:










what i had to walk threw to get to my garage :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 17 2008, 01:31 PM~9963881
> *i order all my shit threw tcpglobal.com aka pinstripersdepot.com
> on another note, here is what i got done late last night. iwas up till 3, and i havent pulled a "side of a car" line in a while and was paying for it lastnight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for shits and giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i had to walk threw to get to my garage  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 no wonder my father in law is coming down here next weekend. for the sun and the races :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

why do you use reducer ?


----------



## hotstuff5964

supposed to reduce to paint a little bit


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 17 2008, 06:35 PM~9965600
> *supposed to reduce to paint a little bit
> *


is that why people use the little cups is because they mix the paint and reducer together ? :0 oohh


----------



## hotstuff5964

yup, people have different ways of doing it

some mix the reducer in the cup with paint

some dip the brush in a cup with reducer, then dip into the paint and palette the brush

some probably don't reduce at all

reducing helps the paint flow out and really helps the brush move


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 17 2008, 10:02 PM~9967551
> *yup, people have different ways of doing it
> 
> some mix the reducer in the cup with paint
> 
> some dip the brush in a cup with reducer, then dip into the paint and palette the brush
> 
> some probably don't reduce at all
> 
> reducing helps the paint flow out and really helps the brush move
> *


man theres alot for me to learn  well i have some reducer in the garage from a paint kit can i use that or do i have to buy 1shot reducer ?


----------



## zfelix

mineral spirits works the best for me


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2008, 10:06 PM~9967601
> *mineral spirits works the best for me
> *


to reduce the paint ? i have a question if some one can tell what is it that i need to practice this correctly what size brushes and materials ...as of now i have mach 10 series 00 brush , mack 10 series 00 brush , and excaliber 00 brush . and i have a stabilo pencil can of 1shot and mineral spirits and shit to practice lines .


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

got a little bit more done tonight


----------



## degre576

nice mike


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

YEAH MAN. THATS LOOKIN NICE. i saw it posted on pinhead lounge. :thumbsup: 
i thought i was gonna meet you over the weekend when curly was here. guess you lost your job er somthin. saw that on your wheel post. sorry to hear it.
on another note? what brush are you using for your scrolling on there?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 17 2008, 11:32 PM~9968233
> *got a little bit more done tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was speaking of this


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 18 2008, 12:32 AM~9968233
> *got a little bit more done tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KILLA!!!!!

you do those long lines by hand or with tape? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2008, 11:33 PM~9968241
> *nice mike
> *



X2 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Gotta give it up to curley yet again,he out did himself again.We love what he did and i'll put it out there he is the best IMO and he will take over this game in due time.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 AM~9969450
> *Gotta give it up to curley yet again,he out did himself again.We love what he did and i'll put it out there he is the best IMO and he will take over this game in due time.
> 
> 
> *


i agree


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 14 2008, 02:47 AM~9939275
> *trunk done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hood almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt get as much as i want finished i wanted to leaf te sides today so tomarrow all i had to do was pin it but the weather got all fucked up and started blowing 25-30 mph winds and that pretty much fucked up my whole day i wish i would have gotten more done but that just meands more work for tomarrow cause tomarrow is the deadline :uh:
> *


looking good.hey can you post a paic of the pakageing of the leafing?and a pic of the glue.thank you.also where to get it


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 16 2008, 03:31 PM~9958078
> *you can get everything you need from
> 
> kustomshop.com
> 
> &
> 
> coastairbush.com
> 
> among others, but these are my favorites
> *


  thanks that also answered my questions :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 AM~9969450
> *Gotta give it up to curley yet again,he out did himself again.We love what he did and i'll put it out there he is the best IMO and he will take over this game in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: looking good homie


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 18 2008, 02:48 AM~9968535
> *YEAH MAN. THATS LOOKIN NICE. i saw it posted on pinhead lounge. :thumbsup:
> i thought i was gonna meet you over the weekend when curly was here. guess you lost your job er somthin. saw that on your wheel post. sorry to hear it.
> on another note? what brush are you using for your scrolling on there?
> *


hey noah, yeah when curly 1st let me know he was goin down, i fought and fought to make it work for me to head down for atleast 1 day of his work. and i finaly was able to make it and the day before i was saposed to go down, i lose my job of 9 years. so instead of gas, hotel, food and drink, i banked the cash while i look for work. i NEEDED the " sit in" badly, just my bad luck i guess. 

i use(used) the mack wizard vortex #1 for scroll
the mack blue 0 for lines


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 18 2008, 02:51 AM~9968552
> *KILLA!!!!!
> 
> you do those long lines by hand or with tape? :0
> *


hand. 


heres a pic of another car i done, so you can see. BUT with my car i have grown more comfortable striping CLOSER the the tape. 










the white shit is baby powder.


----------



## wimone

heres a lil something that ive been working on and it should be ready for clear, the hood came out real nice once i was done lay'n down the paint!!!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

damn wimone i cant wait to see that car done. LOVE the design on the door!!!


----------



## Flowrider

damn indeed, looks fuckin good with the combinations of gold used


----------



## bad news

have some pictures of random shit let me know what you guys think ! and can some one explain to me how to properly clean the brush please ! now i have about 2 weeks practicing ... any pointers would be appreciated


----------



## Guest

dang, this thread is blowing up just like i hoped it would.....more and more people looking to learn the art :thumbsup:


----------



## arnout..

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 18 2008, 06:04 AM~9967572
> *man theres alot for me to learn    well i have some reducer in the garage from a paint kit can i use that or do i have to buy 1shot reducer ?
> *



when i ran out of 1-shot reducer i used medium reducer from HOK.
but it evaporated to fast so brush got sticky while striping, really sucked a lot.
so i bought a new can of 1-shot reducer, which i think contains more oily based stuff, and that works best for me. it keeps the paint thinned in the way you want it to be. and when you stripe it flows out very nice.

oh and i use a seperate cup for the reducer.
so i have me 1-shot paintcan and a reducer cup, then i dip the brush in the paint a little. put it on me pallet and then dip the tip of the brush in the reducer and put that on the pallet as wel. then i start palleting adding more reducer till i like it.

when the striping needs to be cleared i also have an extra cup with hardener (1-shot) and add just a tiny tip of it to the pallet as well.


----------



## zfelix

Has Anyne Used The One Shot Clear For Leafing i seen it the other day with the leafing size at an art supply here in town and is wondering if anyone fucked with it???


----------



## hotstuff5964

i joined the wpc today



wrinkled pinstriping club :angry: 


damn you 1shot  should have stuck with hok as usual :yessad:


----------



## DREEGZ

damn theres some crazy new work up here , very inspiring , true s mike , wimone , zfelix , curly , man all you guys , sick work !


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

got some more time tonight so i did this shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit










this one i need to fine tuuuune, didnt have time tonight, but will look good when i do


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Feb 19 2008, 09:08 PM~9981670
> *damn theres some crazy new work up here , very inspiring , true s mike , wimone , zfelix , curly , man all you guys , sick work !
> *


 :0 thanks! 
with everyone elses BAD ASS work being posted at the same time, i was afraid no one would see my suttle work


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 19 2008, 08:26 PM~9982455
> *got some more time tonight so i did this shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one i need to fine tuuuune, didnt have time tonight, but will look good when i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great choice in leaf for the caddy bro


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 19 2008, 10:40 PM~9982612
> *great choice in leaf for the caddy bro
> *


 thanks 
didnt have much of a choice, but it turned out looking 100x better then i thought it would :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 19 2008, 08:45 PM~9982657
> *thanks
> didnt have much of a choice, but it turned out looking 100x better then i thought it would :thumbsup:
> *


lookin groovy braaaaa! i likes.


----------



## bad news

can some one tell how to properly clean my brushes ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 19 2008, 08:45 PM~9982657
> *thanks
> didnt have much of a choice, but it turned out looking 100x better then i thought it would :thumbsup:
> *


that variegated red leaf or the tiger leaf?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 20 2008, 04:19 PM~9988832
> *can some one tell how to properly clean my brushes ?
> *


all i do is dip it in clean mineral spirits and run the brush through my fingers to strain the paint....i just keep doing that till no more paint come out....make sure you get the mineral spirits all the way to the barrel(blue wrap) cause the paint tends to flow up in there. i then dip it in my brush oil and do the same a few times cause the oil will get out any paint that might be left behind, and at the same time i works the oil into all the hairs, then i dip it a last time and leave it loaded with oil and lay it down with the hairs in the position you want the brush to be in. Thats my method though :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

what i do is:
take the brush with paint left on and start wiping clean with a rag
then dip in mineral spirits and wipe with rag lightly pinching it as i slide it out ( no comments lol )
then dround it in mineral spirits shaking it to get the left over paint out
then dip in oil and pallet in the oil, then shape it with my finger and thumb 
then i clean the oil off myself, dump the mineral spirits and shut the lights out


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

can you leaf ontop of chrome or should i sand or scuff first?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 20 2008, 07:37 PM~9991272
> *can you leaf ontop of chrome or should i sand or scuff first?
> *



lol why u tryin to leaf on chrome?


----------



## degre576

maybe he wants try it on his rims?


----------



## pi4short

HERE IS SOME PICS OF A BIKE I DID.... STILL LEARNING BUT THERE IS A LOT OF NICE WORK ON HERE MAYBE I CAN GET SOME TRICKS AND TIPS...!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








BEFORE THE STRIPING..








AFTER THE STRIPING..


----------



## hotstuff5964

how much do you guys reduce your 1shot? and do you add hardener to it?


----------



## zfelix

i dip the tip of my brush in mineral spirits and pallet till i get a nice flow going and if i got too much paint onf my brush i finger pallet it till i get it how i like

and i only harden if its gettin cleared and i just put 3-4 drops of hardener into my lil cup of paint using a baby medicine eye dropper that u can get for free at wallgreens


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Feb 19 2008, 06:08 PM~9981670
> *damn theres some crazy new work up here , very inspiring , true s mike , wimone , zfelix , curly , man all you guys , sick work !
> *


thanks for taking notice of my work!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

ok everyone lets see how long everyone in here has been laying lines out!!

i started pinstriping in the last week of june i belive so im just about prolly bsrley gettin to 8 months in the game :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

creepin up on 12 months


----------



## creepin cutty

can we post our brushes of choice?? names, size and what they are for


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 20 2008, 11:42 PM~9993017
> *HERE IS SOME PICS OF A BIKE I DID.... STILL LEARNING BUT THERE IS A LOT OF NICE WORK ON HERE MAYBE I CAN GET SOME TRICKS AND TIPS...!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE THE STRIPING..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER THE STRIPING..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 20 2008, 11:52 PM~9993383
> *ok everyone lets see how long everyone in here has been laying lines out!!
> 
> i started pinstriping in the last week of june i belive so im just about prolly bsrley gettin to 8 months in the game :biggrin:
> *


just over 3 years total, the past 1.5 as a full time career. When i get to 5 i'll retire


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 10:13 AM~9994218
> *can we post our brushes of choice?? names, size and what they are for
> *


mack blue wrap 00 ( straight lines)
mack blue wrap 0 ( " ")
mack wizard vortex #1 ( scroll )
mack A.J. sig ( signature, small detail stuff )
mack wooden handled quills ( glue/clear for leaf )


i have some kafka brushes if anyone wants to buy them cheeper then other places, PM me. 3 scroll and 1 long liner i think its called. only 1 scroll brush was used the rest are new non touched. the used one is still in new condition.


----------



## hotstuff5964

i like my kafka brushes, how much you want for all of them homie? pm me.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 21 2008, 02:36 PM~9996081
> *i like my kafka brushes, how much you want for all of them homie? pm me.
> *


i gotta check to see what i paid for them, ill PM later. or feel free to offer me $$
ill get pics tonight, i beleive the scrolls are 2#3's and 1 # 5 then the long liner is a 000 

1 of the #3's are used all are oiled now. but only 1 is used. actually i dont think i even bothered oiling the long liner, still hard from where i ordered from.


----------



## zfelix

i like my mack 00's and my kustom shop 00's then my #6 mack quill fr laying leaf size then my kafka #3 for the tight turns and to sign my name for now im wanting a vortex to do my sigs and i have blick quills for lil details and a kustom shop 000


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 21 2008, 12:04 PM~9996270
> *i gotta check to see what i paid for them, ill PM later.  or feel free to offer me $$
> ill get pics tonight, i beleive the scrolls are 2#3's and 1 # 5 then the long liner is a 000
> 
> 1 of the #3's are used all are oiled now. but only 1 is used. actually i dont think i even bothered oiling the long liner, still hard from where i ordered from.
> *


they go for 15 bucks each at blicks for the scrolls


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 21 2008, 03:59 PM~9996615
> *they go for 15 bucks each at blicks for the scrolls
> *


i looked at tcp i paid $13.50 each on both scroll and long liner.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 21 2008, 01:00 PM~9996621
> *i looked at tcp i paid $13.50  each on both scroll and long liner.
> *



firgured blicks would be more expensive i went with a buddy to go buy a passche airbrush at blicks and it was like $120 then we went to this hobby store at i was only 70 sumthin :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 18 2008, 11:42 AM~9971125
> *heres a lil something that ive been working on and it should be ready for clear, the hood came out real nice once i was done lay'n down the paint!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wanna Do A Panel Swap :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 21 2008, 12:52 AM~9993383
> *ok everyone lets see how long everyone in here has been laying lines out!!
> 
> i started pinstriping in the last week of june i belive so im just about prolly bsrley gettin to 8 months in the game :biggrin:
> *


you can tell by when i started this thread :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

ANY TIPS ON TURNING GOLD OR SILVERLEAF ....?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 21 2008, 08:18 PM~10000918
> *ANY TIPS ON TURNING GOLD OR SILVERLEAF ....?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no matter how many tips and tricks u have with leafing its all trial and error

and patience is the key!


----------



## sic713




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 21 2008, 10:13 PM~10001646
> *no matter how many tips and tricks u have with leafing its all trial and error
> 
> and patience is the key!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## creepin cutty

im gettin pretty good on laying leaf, i think everyone needs to go throught the typical problems, to know be able to overcome them and do a good job and know how to fix it...

like when the glue drys too much and nothing sticks to it....or when its too wet and you make a huge mess lol


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 18 2008, 01:42 PM~9971125
> *heres a lil something that ive been working on and it should be ready for clear, the hood came out real nice once i was done lay'n down the paint!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is nice


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

what i got done today:


----------



## creepin cutty

is there a good website/forum for pinheads like us??


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 22 2008, 09:03 AM~10004079
> *what i got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THAT CAME OUT EXTREMLY NICE, AND GREAT CONSISTANCY ON THE SCROLL. 
GOOD JOB...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10005468
> *HEY THAT CAME OUT EXTREMLY NICE, AND GREAT CONSISTANCY ON THE SCROLL.
> GOOD JOB...
> *


  thanks, ill be honest........ it really kicked my ass! and thank rubber companys for knee pads!


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 22 2008, 01:31 PM~10005728
> *  thanks, ill be honest........ it really kicked my ass! and thank rubber companys for knee pads!
> *


i got one word for that:

*WORD.....*


----------



## creepin cutty

x2......still waiting for the reply on them forums


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10005425
> *is there a good website/forum for pinheads like us??
> *



sketchkult.com
pinheadlounge.com


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 04:52 PM~10005831
> *x2......still waiting for the reply on them forums
> *


^^ missed it the first time


----------



## creepin cutty

thanks man!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 18 2008, 12:42 PM~9971125
> *heres a lil something that ive been working on and it should be ready for clear, the hood came out real nice once i was done lay'n down the paint!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK... :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

looking good mike.....hopefully if weather gets better, ill be leafin and stripin my big body up too :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 23 2008, 02:46 AM~10010251
> *looking good mike.....hopefully if weather gets better, ill be leafin and stripin my big body up too :biggrin:
> *


 must be rough out your way............. in cali in all.............. :uh: :biggrin: 
tell your inlaws im comin to cali with them!


----------



## mi familia




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 22 2008, 03:31 PM~10005728
> *  thanks, ill be honest........ it really kicked my ass! and thank rubber companys for knee pads!
> *


ass..rubber..knee pads..

glad i decided to pass on the pin striping classes.


----------



## For Sale

just wondering what kind of clear you guys use over the leafing, for when you are doing the striping on a car thet was painted a while ago. Is it brush on? I just started learning, what do you think?.Thanks.


----------



## For Sale

more practice








first time trying to scroll


----------



## xSSive

Well here is my setup......its some old cosmetic case. My brother some some lady throwing it away, he asked if he could have it.... :cheesy: 


















couple designs today....nothing too great....


----------



## DRòN

what do you guys use to clean off fresh 1shot or gold leaf and size? mineral spirits?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 25 2008, 04:50 PM~10026648
> *what do you guys use to clean off fresh 1shot or gold leaf and size? mineral spirits?
> *


mineral spirits/ then i use 3M wax and grease remover after that.




what i done lastnight. 

feels good knowing im almost done. 

may look "gody" in the pics, but in person, it looks real nice


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10026905
> *mineral spirits/ then i use 3M wax and grease remover after that.
> what i done lastnight.
> 
> feels good knowing im almost done.
> 
> may look "gody" in the pics, but in person, it looks real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE, REALLY THAT IS A NICE PIECE YOU GOT THERE, I GOT A CUSTOMER THAT WANTS THAT CONTINUOUS SCROLL ALSO, BUT HES NO WHERE NEAR READY, BUT THE WAY YOU LAYED THAT DOWN JUST HAS A GOOD FLOW AND A GREAT CONSISTANCY.
GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

thanks Wimone


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 25 2008, 03:44 PM~10027070
> *HEY HOMIE, REALLY THAT IS A NICE PIECE YOU GOT THERE, I GOT A CUSTOMER THAT WANTS THAT CONTINUOUS SCROLL ALSO, BUT HES NO WHERE NEAR READY, BUT THE WAY YOU LAYED THAT DOWN JUST HAS A GOOD FLOW AND A GREAT CONSISTANCY.
> GOOD JOB!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 25 2008, 03:26 PM~10026905
> *mineral spirits/ then i use 3M wax and grease remover after that.
> what i done lastnight.
> 
> feels good knowing im almost done.
> 
> may look "gody" in the pics, but in person, it looks real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is sick

i love your style


----------



## creepin cutty

should be getting my two mack brushes friday


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 09:30 PM~10030202
> *should be getting my two mack brushes friday
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## creepin cutty

wow...thats nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O

look at this ***** :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty

lol ***** im tryin to learn...


----------



## For Sale

> just wondering what kind of clear you guys use over the leafing, for when you are doing the striping on a car thet was painted a while ago. Is it brush on? I just started learning, what do you think?.Thanks.
> Anyone??


----------



## Guest

> just wondering what kind of clear you guys use over the leafing, for when you are doing the striping on a car thet was painted a while ago. Is it brush on? I just started learning, what do you think?.Thanks.
> Anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> some people use the automotive clear, but i've been using the kustom shop clear for the leafing.  brushed on....you can spray it, but then youd have to mask the whole thing off.
Click to expand...


----------



## SERIOUS

what does everyone think of the x-caliber 0000 ? I found cool art store in fresno that sells alot of stiping stuff. Mack brushes x-calibers, i-shot, and leaf. So while I was there I picked a blue mack 00 ,a green x-caliber 0000, and a lettering quill for doing leaf. I also got some size and some silver leaf to try out. I was just wondering how the x-calibers are and what most people use them on?


----------



## streetking

i been getting into pinstriping and have been practicing , i like the xcaliber 000 for me its easier to handle , but im a biginner. Ive tried the mack 000 but its a lil too long for me


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 26 2008, 06:31 PM~10037748
> *i been getting into pinstriping and have been practicing , i like the xcaliber 000  for me its easier to handle , but im a biginner. Ive tried the mack 000 but its a lil too long for me
> *



xcalibers are made for designs and shit and short lines u cant run a line down the side of a car with an xcaliber like u can with a mack blue wrap

the reason the brush is longer because it holds more paint


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10038267
> *xcalibers are made for designs and shit and short lines u cant run a line down the side of a car with an xcaliber like u can with a mack blue wrap
> 
> the reason the brush is longer because it holds more paint
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I've been messing with striping but now im really starting to get into it but im still a beginner i just use the mack 00 green wrap. I plan on buying better quality brushes and want to keep them in good condition can you tell what brand of cleaner and oil do you use. Also what kind of brush do i use to make curves?


----------



## zfelix

just got done with this trokita


----------



## degre576

great job z


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Guest




----------



## sic713

dont know if i posted these in here.. but o well


----------



## creepin cutty

HOW THE HELL DO YOU GUYS WRITE WORDS WITH A BRUSH...!?!

i need to see in action!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 29 2008, 07:42 AM~10057133
> *HOW THE HELL DO YOU GUYS WRITE WORDS WITH A BRUSH...!?!
> 
> i need to see in action!
> *


ill try and get it on vid next time.. 

all i do is draw it out with a pencil..
the use a number one kalfa scroll.. or my wizard vortex..

i love lettering.. its my strong point..

sometimes i just go off and do it freehanded.


----------



## creepin cutty

i would really like that!


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 29 2008, 12:23 AM~10054823
> *dont know if i posted these in here.. but o well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bug looks real......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10054823
> *dont know if i posted these in here.. but o well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Feb 29 2008, 03:25 PM~10059927
> *that bug looks real......
> *


 :roflmao: thats what i was thinkin.... :biggrin: i was bout to say...that some sick skills


----------



## sic713

yea it was getting dark by time i finished..
damn bugs where everywhere


----------



## SERIOUS

My welding mask :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

tried some silver leaf a little while ago and failed miserably. how long should I wait B4 trying to turn the leaf? Does it still have to be tacky or do you wait till its toally dry first. What type of leaf is most commonly used? The real silver/gold. Or the composition type. I bought the real siver to practice with.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 2 2008, 07:22 PM~10071770
> *:roflmao: thats what i was thinkin.... :biggrin: i was bout to say...that some sick skills
> *




:wave:



Waddup Homie... Long Time...


----------



## creepin cutty

WHAT DO U GUYS USE FOR SCROLLS?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 10:29 AM~10075876
> *WHAT DO U GUYS USE FOR SCROLLS?
> *


i use paint  


hahaha anyway, did this panel today for Bruce"slinger" wood. 

been awhile since i done a panell


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 10:29 AM~10075876
> *WHAT DO U GUYS USE FOR SCROLLS?
> *


oops forgot to awnser

i use
wiazard vortex #1
however i been using kafka #3 ( see pic above and my hood and trunk ) 
i recently got in the new mack bobbo brushes #1 but i havent tried it yet.


----------



## creepin cutty

FOR A NOOB STARTING OFF, WHATS BETTER?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 01:45 PM~10077154
> *FOR A NOOB STARTING OFF, WHATS BETTER?
> *


 well when i first started i used nothin but the wizard vortex. :dunno: all gonna be up to the user. different strokes for different folks ( literally )


----------



## creepin cutty

any advice for a noob like me?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 02:11 PM~10077320
> *any advice for a noob like me?
> *


 buy all three and find the one that best fits you. then scroll the shit out of everything you see


----------



## creepin cutty

will do...paint has to be a lil thinner right?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 03:02 PM~10077682
> *will do...paint has to be a lil thinner right?
> *


yes


----------



## creepin cutty

glass good to practice on??


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10076819
> *i use paint
> hahaha anyway, did this panel today for Bruce"slinger" wood.
> 
> been awhile since i done a panell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you did the str8 lines with the scroll brush??? or with a sword brush?


----------



## creepin cutty

oh and what kind of pencils to you guys use??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 03:36 PM~10077901
> *glass good to practice on??
> *


NO


and i use stebillo


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

question to the leafers:

do you preffere LUCOS OVER 1SHOT ( glue/size) 
or vise versa, and please add why


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 01:19 PM~10078287
> *NO
> and i use stebillo
> *



if u cant stripe on glass u cant stripe on a car :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty

so what should i practice on??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 3 2008, 08:10 PM~10079921
> *if u cant stripe on glass u cant stripe on a car :biggrin:
> *


i dont think he is doing either

IMO glass is not the best surface to BEGIN striping on


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 08:38 PM~10080134
> *so what should i practice on??
> *


 theres a ton of ideas threw out this thread. start on page 1 and start reading


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 3 2008, 05:40 PM~10080171
> *i dont think he is doing either
> 
> IMO glass is not the best surface to BEGIN striping on
> *



you think so i started on glass and yeah its tuff u cant do perfect designs but it helps out alot with brush control cause if u can stripe a nice line on glass imagine what u can do on paint


thats just how i think of it everyones differnt


----------



## biggboy

is there a certain silver leaf to use?i was told certain leafs would tarnish,with alot of sun exposure..any info would be great thanks


----------



## SERIOUS

The guy at the art supply suggested this stuff called "Wunda Size" Its a milky white color and he said its supposed to turn clear when its ready to take the leaf. I only tried it once so far. It seemed to work fine. But I ruined the leaf when I tried to turn it. It was probly cuz 1- first time doing it, 2- didnt wait long enough after applying the leaf, 3- the tool I made to turn the leaf was too hard. so till next time :twak:


----------



## Guest

dang im missin out on a lot.....as for the glass thing....think it does go both ways....i remember trying to stripe on glass, and my eyes just could not adjust properly.....maybe should have put a dark object behind it :biggrin: I think it does come down to whatever a person feels most comfortable doing. As for the size, ive always used 1shot....however after hearin felix say the kustom shop has a faster dry time i decided to buy some and try it out....havent yet, but i will on my ride.  never used the lucos so wouldnt know how well it works. But i never really had any problem with the 1shot....ive always tinted it and added a few drops of hardener to speed the dry time to about 15 mins. How fast does the kustome shop dry felix? and do you need to tint it and add hardener or not?


----------



## creepin cutty

i'm doin really good on my str8 lines, but when i go to make a turn, my brush tends to wipe out to the side and make a huge mess...am i doing something wrong?? when i go to turn i lift my brush slightly and turn the brush and my hand at the same time and still its slides!

 i aint gonna stop!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 10:24 AM~10084903
> *i'm doin really good on my str8 lines, but when i go to make a turn, my brush tends to wipe out to the side and make a huge mess...am i doing something wrong?? when i go to turn i lift my brush slightly and turn the brush and my hand at the same time and still its slides!
> 
> i aint gonna stop!
> *


are you turning the brush or twisting the brush with your fingers?


you're supposed to twist it in between your fingers


----------



## creepin cutty

yeah thats what im doin, with my thumb and my two fingers...

i donno..maybe the glass is too slippery??


----------



## bad news

i hold it near the wrap so when iam doing lines but when i do curves or turns i hold the brush a little higher from the wrap try it out


----------



## bad news

the glass thing i was doing good and the lately it hard for me to even get some good lines ! i dont what to practice on ive been stealing shit around the house like piece of metal or other random things to practice on


----------



## SERIOUS

I like the glass for practice cuz I can clean it off easily. I do notice that its alot more slippery thogh. But like someone else metioned earlier. If you can get good on glass you can do anything. I have a hard time with the glass panel because I'm not as motivated or inspired by it. I've doing random things around the garage just cuz the glass panel is boring and I'm just gonna wipe it off anyway. I'm more care full with other stuff cuz I'm gonna have to look at it for awhile.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2008, 09:37 AM~10084980
> *are you turning the brush or twisting the brush with your fingers?
> you're supposed to twist it in between your fingers
> *


 I've been having trouble too .I noticed that you can make the turns if you lift up and use the tip more. Its that perfect balance of twisting and lifting the belly of the brush away from the suface.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 4 2008, 05:17 PM~10088526
> *I've been having trouble too .I noticed that you can make the turns if you lift up and use the tip more. Its that perfect balance of twisting and lifting the belly of the brush away from the suface.
> *


----------



## zfelix

got a job right when i got back from phx









































































almost done gotta finish up a few more lines tomarrow


----------



## creepin cutty

looks good..take some day time shotz!


----------



## xSSive

:dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 5 2008, 06:15 AM~10093148
> *looks good..take some day time shotz!
> *



thanks and i will i gotta go finish it up today i ran outta sun yesterday


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 5 2008, 12:59 PM~10094527
> *
> :dunno:
> *


 i like it


----------



## BlueBerry

True-S Mike = Can you tell me what brushes you told me about again - I deleted my Pm on accident................


I also have Hok striping enamels -- Should i be practicing with 1 shot ??? The Hok stuff seems to dry up quickly but,, then again - Im using a medium/fast reducer.................... 


Thanks , BOB_T


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 5 2008, 03:06 PM~10095527
> *True-S Mike = Can you tell me what brushes you told me about again - I deleted my Pm on accident................
> I also have Hok striping enamels -- Should i be practicing with 1 shot ??? The Hok stuff seems to dry up quickly but,, then again - Im using a medium/fast reducer....................
> Thanks , BOB_T
> *


scroll brushes?

i have always used the mack wizard vortex #1
lately i dusted off my kafkas and really gettin the feal for the kafka #3
i JUST got in the new mack bobbo brush, seems as if it will handle like the wizard as far as hairs, but hold like a kafka 

for lines, i like the blue wrap 0 and 00


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 5 2008, 01:06 PM~10095527
> *True-S Mike = Can you tell me what brushes you told me about again - I deleted my Pm on accident................
> I also have Hok striping enamels -- Should i be practicing with 1 shot ??? The Hok stuff seems to dry up quickly but,, then again - Im using a medium/fast reducer....................
> Thanks , BOB_T
> *


practice withe one shot. dries much slower, and is a lot cheaper than hok. hok is really for pros in my opinion bcause there is no room for mistakes.....and hok is also meant to be cleared over


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 09:23 PM~10054823
> *dont know if i posted these in here.. but o well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you do flake stripping ?


----------



## sic713

ive done it 2 ways..

1st..- do the striping.. wait about 30 mins or untill it has a low tack.. the take some flake.. sprinkle it on.. and rub it in..(that sounded gay)

2- when do line on the side.. i stripe it.. and while still wet.. take some paper and fold it in half.. then pour the flake in it..then blow the flake with your mouth as if you were a airbrush.. (i guess that makes sense)
and just blow the flake on the paint..


----------



## bad news

can you use size and sprinkle it over it ? and clearover it ?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 5 2008, 10:42 PM~10101568
> *can you use size and sprinkle it over it ? and clearover it ?
> *



no all the flake wont catch the size so it will look spoted


----------



## SERIOUS

My first try at lettering. Leaf came out ok still rubbed through in a couple spots.


----------



## SERIOUS

what kind of clear is used for leafing? The guy at the paint supply store told me they had no clear for striping / leafing. He suggested clear nail polish. :scrutinize:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 7 2008, 01:08 AM~10110364
> *what kind of clear is used for leafing? The guy at the paint supply store told me they had no clear for striping / leafing. He suggested clear nail polish.  :scrutinize:
> *


kustom shop clear

tcpglobal.com


----------



## zfelix

what kind of boxes do u guys use i have a lil plastic tool box its big enough to store a good amount of paint and my supplys and my brush box but everything is just un organized i want one of those red huskys some one posted on here not to long ago but i cant find them on ebay nowhere :uh:


----------



## zfelix

i forgot whos it was but who ever this is could u pm me where u got it from :biggrin: thx


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2008, 08:44 PM~10116742
> *i forgot whos it was but who ever this is could u pm me where u got it from :biggrin: thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i just got an old crusty one on ebay :biggrin: i love this damn thing, its HUGE!!!!! i can probably get around 30 cans of 1shot just on the botom row :cheesy: 

plan on spending a minimum of $40-50 plus shipping

search on ebay for kennedy toolbox or CANTILEVER TOOL BOX 

kennedy boxes seem to be the most popular ones, you can also find them in craftsman, husky and waterloo brands

i paid almost $60 shipped for this one


----------



## zfelix

im gettin ready to bid on one just like that but its green!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

good luck :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10116802
> *im gettin ready to bid on one just like that but its green!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pako

be4 pinstriping a car.. it has to be wetsanded?? does the pinstriping need to be topped with clearcoat?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by pako_@Mar 7 2008, 11:57 PM~10118171
> *be4 pinstriping a car.. it has to be wetsanded?? does the pinstriping need to be topped with clearcoat?
> *





1shot striping enamel doesn't need to be cleared over, house of kolor striping enamels do have to be cleared over


----------



## xSSive

little practice before work today.....nothing great.


----------



## pako

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10118221
> *1shot striping enamel doesn't need to be cleared over, house of kolor striping enamels do have to be cleared over
> *


thanks.. so that means it doesn't have to be wetsanded right?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by pako_@Mar 8 2008, 10:22 PM~10124328
> *thanks.. so that means it doesn't have to be wetsanded right?
> *


 The only time Ive seen wetsanding done . Is when the pinstiping is done during the paint process right b4 the clear is done. The surface just needs to be completely clean. I think you need to use a wax remover also. I'm not sure I havent done any cars yet .So this just from what I've seen and read.


----------



## lowmemory

Nice tools box for 1shot :biggrin: 










or


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 10 2008, 10:14 AM~10133314
> *Nice tools box for 1shot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## xSSive




----------



## xSSive




----------



## creepin cutty

what brush u usin?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 12 2008, 10:38 AM~10151203
> *
> *


keep practicin the scrolls bro. one of the best things to start off with being its not the easiest.....then again, nothing about striping is easy :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty+Mar 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10151646-->
> 
> 
> 
> what brush u usin?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the kafka's, they took some getting used to but its coming along....got a long ways to go though.....I use #1 mostly, sometimes a #0......gonna pick up a #3 here soon and give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowFairlane_@Mar 12 2008, 07:16 PM~10154166
> *keep practicin the scrolls bro. one of the best things to start off with being its not the easiest.....then again, nothing about striping is easy  :biggrin:
> *





I started with the sword last march, practiced on and off....then I bought 2 kafka brushes for shits and giggles and because I was getting burnt out with the dagger style....and not having much success, so if you were to ask me, dagger is harder than scroll, but I'll definitely take that as a compliment.....I got a ways to go.


----------



## zfelix

im gonna have to post up some of the scrolls i been workin on :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

Got my car done...whats your thoughts ...thanks


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty

nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10156041
> *Got my car done...whats your thoughts ...thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not hatin or anything like that bro, but those designs dont go too well with the car, goes good with dagger, but the design are a little over done. if thats not gold leaf in the middle of the designs which i doubt it is, it shouldnt have been filled in. it probably would have looked better justed lined up and not filled....thats just my opinion....but i know sometimes depending where you live can also cut down on your options of who can stripe it for you.


----------



## sic713

nice lines.. but hood peice too big.. 

i just did this lac last weekend..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 06:40 PM~10162547
> *nice lines.. but hood peice too big..
> 
> i just did this lac last weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work like always sic


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 14 2008, 12:48 PM~10168287
> *nice work like always sic
> *


thanks.. did it outside at a show..
advertisemnt


----------



## SERIOUS

pretty soon everything in the garage is gonna be striped
:biggrin


----------



## el amo

:nicoderm:


----------



## jaycee

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 14 2008, 09:22 PM~10171943
> *pretty soon everything in the garage is gonna be striped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## detail

Been Striping for 2 years now. Here are some pics of some recent work.
S10




Rivi



Lincoln





Misc


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by detail_@Mar 19 2008, 12:48 AM~10203399
> *Been Striping for 2 years now. Here are some pics of some recent work.
> S10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc
> 
> 
> *


nice work bro


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

BUMP :0


----------



## detail

nice work bro 
[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## Guest

> nice work bro


Thanks 
[/quote]


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## xSSive

couple designs I did up this afternoon for shits and giggles....nothing special.


----------



## xSSive

one more..... :|


----------



## *New Movement Md*

^^^^^That is some nice work^^^^^


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10151203
> *
> *


what did you use to practice?


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 22 2008, 11:43 AM~10229500
> *couple designs I did up this afternoon for shits and giggles....nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice. Color combo looks good too.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10232544
> *what did you use to practice?
> *





I just drive down the street to wal mart and buy a shitload of those "for sale" signs.....they also have metal "beware of dog signs". They are like 95 cents, I practice and then erase it all....if I like it I keep it.


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 22 2008, 11:43 AM~10229500
> *couple designs I did up this afternoon for shits and giggles....nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  lookin good.


----------



## Guest

well if my homie brings his car to me on saturday ill finally have something to post up in here again :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 27 2008, 09:28 PM~10272049
> *well if my homie brings his car to me on saturday ill finally have something to post up in here again  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10272281
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey mike,hope everythings good, havent seen or heard much from u.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 27 2008, 10:28 PM~10272679
> *hey mike,hope everythings good, havent seen or heard much from u.
> *


 thanks Albert, started a new job and hella overtime got me killing myself. SHOULD ( man i hope ) i will have pics of my car FINESHED, and a few others as well. 
workin on a panel for a swap at the moment. 
did a durango last week, nothing spiecial so no pics, straight lines, SMALL scrolls at the begining and a scroll off centered on the tail gate in the back, very simple stuff. 
adding more leaf to mine, i changed a few things on it already since the last pics. so i will be posting all that good stuff once fineshed, as well as the panell im doing now. 

have a black tarous to do too, but im NOT touching another ride till mine is done no matter the cash, i gotta have mine on the street by april 15th, and i still have the hydraulics to do, rack to finesh and paint, trunk walls to upholster, hosed to be cut to leingth and and ground cable to buy :uh: 
yeah, im hurting for time!!!!!

how you doing? everything good i hope


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10280187
> *thanks Albert, started a new job and hella overtime got me killing myself. SHOULD ( man i hope ) i will have pics of my car FINESHED, and a few others as well.
> workin on a panel for a swap at the moment.
> did a durango last week, nothing spiecial so no pics, straight lines, SMALL scrolls at the begining and a scroll off centered on the tail gate in the back, very simple stuff.
> adding more leaf to mine, i changed a few things on it already since the last pics. so i will be posting all that good stuff once fineshed, as well as the panell im doing now.
> 
> have a black tarous to do too, but im NOT touching another ride till mine is done no matter the cash, i gotta have mine on the street by april 15th, and i still have the hydraulics to do, rack to finesh and paint, trunk walls to upholster, hosed to be cut to leingth and and ground cable to buy  :uh:
> yeah, im hurting for time!!!!!
> 
> how you doing?  everything good i hope
> *


dang....busier than me :biggrin: glad to hear you got a new job and getting those overtime hours. makes up for the time out of work i guess.....Just finished putting the booty kit on my big body about an hour ago. :0 soon ill be stripin it up to, after i do the homies ride possibly. Well im glad to hear everything is gettin better now bro. take it easy


----------



## degre576

This topic slowed down a bit so ill post what i did yesterday and today. Done with the main part tomorrow ill work in the pinstipes. These minitrucker dudes be lovin it.


----------



## SERIOUS

My first ,and very sad attempt at striping on a car. Gonna be wiping it off and trying again :tears:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 31 2008, 08:29 PM~10302876
> *My first ,and very sad attempt at striping on a car. Gonna be wiping it off and trying again :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont give up bro..practice makes perfect.....i was about to give up after doing a truck, but i just wiped it all off and put down the brush after that.....but i didnt listen to the advice that was given to me....never work when your tired, and always have a few brushes handy. youll notice when your tired or on any caffeine, youll be more shakey, and sometimes one brush may not work with you as good as the day before so you gotta switch it up


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 31 2008, 06:18 PM~10301393
> *This topic slowed down a bit so ill post what i did yesterday and today.  Done with the main part tomorrow ill work in the pinstipes.  These minitrucker dudes be lovin it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you spraying the paint, then striping it??? almost looks like candy leafing


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 31 2008, 10:06 PM~10303236
> *you spraying the paint, then striping it??? almost looks like candy leafing
> *



i did the sea sponge effect with dark and light shades of the corrisponding color.


----------



## DA_SQUID

can somebody post a video on them doing the patterns

it would really help me out


----------



## xSSive

I got a couple videos if you're interested in buying....otherwise buy a book.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2008, 09:02 AM~10306182
> *can somebody post a video on them doing the patterns
> 
> it would really help me out
> *


by patterns do you mean designs or what??


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 1 2008, 10:58 PM~10313246
> *by patterns do you mean designs or what??
> *


yeah like hhow to get straight lines ect.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2008, 08:54 AM~10315385
> *yeah like hhow to get straight lines ect.
> *


everybody works differently when doing straight lines....some people like to have a piece of tape under there middle finger so they can feel the edge and keep going straight, some people like to follow the tape....it all comes down to how you feel comfortable.....i dont know if this will help but heres a small clip of Bugz from AZ while he was a Danny D's shop.
Bugz from AZ
this one is in an earlier page where you can see Curly leafing and striping.
Curly from the LBC
and this is a clip that was in Danny D's topic
Danny D


----------



## degre576

did the tailgate but it started to rain so ill finish the hood manana


















[/quote]


----------



## harborsound

haha wassup big al you gots my baby over there hook her up big dawg i know you gets down


----------



## degre576

Done. I know there some flaws here and there but, as long as the owner likes it, Im kool with it


















[/quote]


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 3 2008, 07:13 PM~10329242
> *haha wassup big al you gots my baby over there hook her up big dawg i know you gets down
> *


ill take care of ya bro.  :thumbsup:


----------



## harborsound

good looking out brother and i told mick i might roll to one of your meetings maybe this week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 31 2008, 10:05 PM~10303220
> *dont give up bro..practice makes perfect.....i was about to give up after doing a truck, but i just wiped it all off and put down the brush after that.....but i didnt listen to the advice that was given to me....never work when your tired, and always have a few brushes handy. youll notice when your tired or on any caffeine, youll be more shakey, and sometimes one brush may not work with you as good as the day before so you gotta switch it up
> *


You said you just wiped it off so is that one shot your using?? If you use one shot and mess up how do you remove it to fix it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Has anyone personally tried a buegler I know there not popular with real handstripes but I'm not to worried about it. I just don't want to spend an arm and a leg to have someone do some basic lines.Is the buegler deluxe model kit with magnetic strip a good one to buy I don't want to spend a lot?? any help will be appreciated pm me with details please


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 4 2008, 12:03 PM~10334950
> *good looking out brother and i told mick i might roll to one of your meetings maybe this week
> *


 :biggrin: ill be postin up pix once all the leafing is done on the ride :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2008, 06:06 PM~10343647
> *You said you just wiped it off so is that one shot your using?? If you use one shot and mess up how do you remove it to fix it?
> *


paint thinner will wipe it right off.....one shot will usually dry completely after 24 hrs.....even then if you rub it hard enough with paint thinner it will come off. now as for the beugler...i wouldnt waste that much money....just buy the stripers tape which you lay down, slap the paint on, and remove the tape, and you got your line, double single whatever....thats what they use for factory stripes


----------



## MAD_ONE

just say no to the beugler, you can get a better line using tape like lowfairlane said ,tapes cheaper and you wont have the beugler tracks left behind for all stripers to snicker at, neither using the beugler or palleting with a brush is easy the 1st time off ,both take a lil pratice and time to get use to ,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10344740
> *just say no to the beugler, you can get a better line using tape like lowfairlane said ,tapes cheaper and you wont have the beugler tracks left behind for all stripers to snicker at, neither using the beugler or palleting with a brush is easy the 1st time off ,both take a lil pratice and time to get use to ,
> *


but if you use tape you will leave a hard line though right?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2008, 10:03 PM~10345093
> *but if you use tape you will leave a hard line though right?
> *


not really, if you remove the tape right after laying the paint the edge will round off, if you leave it till its dry, then you'll get a hard line


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

wheres those pics Albert?



i started my roof tonight, wife twisted my arm, HAHAHAHA she took over the paint on my batts, rack, and accumes so i could get goin on the top 

that much closer now


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 6 2008, 06:56 PM~10350072
> *wheres those pics Albert?
> i started my roof tonight, wife twisted my arm, HAHAHAHA she took over the paint on my batts, rack, and accumes so i could get goin on the top
> 
> that much closer now
> *


heres the leafing so far, stripe it up probably tomorrow. Keep in mind i havent done anything or touched a brush since i believe it was november when i did those rims up for cleverlos in november :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

forgot to mention, leafing wasnt comin out right till i called up curly.....thanks for the advice bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i cant do leaf for anything man! lookin good though!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

2 Members: True-S_Mike, SkysDaLimit

speak of the devil :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 25 2008, 04:32 PM~10026524
> *Well here is my setup......its some old cosmetic case.  My brother some some lady throwing it away, he asked if he could have it.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple designs today....nothing too great....
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i HAVE TWO OF THOSE THEY SEEM TO WORK GREAT I WAS GOING TO POST IT EARLIER BUT THOUGHT EVERYONE WOULD LAUGH


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 6 2008, 07:05 PM~10350672
> *2 Members: True-S_Mike, SkysDaLimit
> 
> speak of the devil  :biggrin:
> *


devil :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10348174
> *not really, if you remove the tape right after laying the paint the edge will round off, if you leave it till its dry, then you'll get a hard line
> *


if you use one shot how long do you have before it dries let's say it's 80 degrees in a garage? and if I were to use tape what kind of brush would you recommend??


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 6 2008, 07:27 PM~10350347
> *heres the leafing so far, stripe it up probably tomorrow.  Keep in mind i havent done anything or touched a brush since i believe it was november when i did those rims up for cleverlos in november  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice job on the cutty
thats was my shop car!!!
:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

what do you use to do teh swrilers in the gold leaf


----------



## harborsound

nice job big al i like it homie made my day


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 7 2008, 08:57 AM~10354163
> *what do you use to do teh swrilers in the gold leaf
> *


velvet.....or what ever your comfortable with. Some people just use a blue shop towel.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2008, 10:20 AM~10354792
> *velvet.....or what ever your comfortable with. Some people just use a blue shop towel.
> *


blue shop towels are good for composition leaf, and so is 000 steel wool, but the steel wool ive only seen a pro use (danny d). for real gold and silver leaf the velvet is course enough


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2008, 09:26 PM~10351477
> *if you use one shot how long do you have before it dries let's say it's 80 degrees in a garage? and if I were to use tape what kind of brush would you recommend??
> *


still takes a while i think, besides the one shot doesnt cure right away


----------



## xSSive




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 6 2008, 08:27 PM~10350347
> *heres the leafing so far, stripe it up probably tomorrow.  Keep in mind i havent done anything or touched a brush since i believe it was november when i did those rims up for cleverlos in november  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.thats nice.mine is next.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10350777-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea i HAVE TWO OF THOSE THEY SEEM TO WORK GREAT I WAS GOING TO POST IT EARLIER BUT THOUGHT EVERYONE WOULD LAUGH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck it! works pretty nice, I already need another one.....wish I had two.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-xSSive_@Apr 7 2008, 02:19 PM~10356441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sorry bout the red paint chips, was a test panel my friend had laying around in his garage forever....used it to fuck around on a little


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 7 2008, 01:19 PM~10356441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tha scrollin is lookin better bro....better brush control :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

Just started playing around on old stuff......all done with a Kafka #3,, I need a small brush...or just more brushes period...any suggestions on good brushes to get...I really don't like this Kafka brush to much...oh well just getting started here ya go......


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 6 2008, 07:27 PM~10350347
> *heres the leafing so far, stripe it up probably tomorrow.  Keep in mind i havent done anything or touched a brush since i believe it was november when i did those rims up for cleverlos in november  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Albert that is coming out sick bro. hit me up with a price if you can rouh estimate because my wife and i are trying to make a cali trip here real soon. maybe we can hook it up with some silver leaf and striping


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 8 2008, 07:42 AM~10362559
> *Just started playing around on old stuff......all done with a Kafka #3,, I need a small brush...or just more brushes period...any suggestions on good brushes to get...I really don't like this Kafka brush to much...oh well just getting started here ya go......
> 
> *



I use kafkas. Number 3 is supposed to be the prefered all around brush. I use a number 1 and i have to pallet all the time. I have his DVD if you want to buy it. doesn't really flat out teach you anything but i picked up a ton just by watching all the demonstrations. Its all practice, don't get discouraged by others progress, they all started out struggling. If you want it bad enough, practice every day and you'll be surprised how fast you progress. Don't do what I did and give up for a few months, cause I ended up startin' all over. Stick with it. :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10360294
> *tha scrollin is lookin better bro....better brush control  :thumbsup:
> *




I appreciate it, one day I'll get there. been helpin all my club members out last few weeks gettin cars ready, i haven't been stripin much lately


----------



## harborsound

haha thats my cutlass and i likes it


----------



## creepin cutty

LIES!
















































LOL J/K


----------



## BIG_TEXAS

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8016420
> *wefll i got about a half hour today to mess with my brushes, did these definatly not good, i need to get some sign blanks to work on curved surfaces ad even more challange, and im not good at all yet but here it is with a mack 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the color what is the name of it


----------



## xSSive




----------



## harborsound

wassup big al any new pics of the cutty


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 9 2008, 12:05 PM~10372759
> *wassup big al any new pics of the cutty
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

lowfairlane , that is looking tight!!!


----------



## harborsound

wassup david cant wait to pick up the cutty


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 9 2008, 02:15 PM~10373827
> *wassup david cant wait to pick up the cutty
> *


just here waiting in line to get the caddy striped. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Apr 9 2008, 11:08 AM~10372783
> *lowfairlane , that is looking tight!!!
> *


  thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 8 2008, 10:20 AM~10363937
> *haha thats my cutlass and i likes it
> *



wassup nicca????the bitch is lookin sexxxy as fuck!!!
she'll be lookin even better when i put her on the 
bumper again!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LJ-qj5hiPk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LJ-qj5hiPk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## creepin cutty

fail! lol


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 10 2008, 06:54 AM~10379934
> *<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LJ-qj5hiPk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LJ-qj5hiPk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest

heres some pix, got the first color done, just need to finish the second color and the cars finished :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 10 2008, 10:52 PM~10387595
> *heres some pix, got the first color done, just need to finish the second color and the cars finished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## DesignerLincTC

thats ALOTTA leaf.....looks amazing man...damn


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10387609
> *:0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0
> *


 :biggrin: looks ok, its not that great.....i think its good though for not have touched a brush in over 4 months :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10387609
> *:0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0
> *



x2


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 10 2008, 01:43 PM~10382988
> *:uh:
> *


x2 
<~~~~muthafucka dont fuck with
computers.....i build shit.. :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 11 2008, 07:15 AM~10389104
> *x2
> <~~~~muthafucka dont fuck with
> computers.....i build shit.. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 6 2008, 08:27 PM~10350347
> *heres the leafing so far, stripe it up probably tomorrow.  Keep in mind i havent done anything or touched a brush since i believe it was november when i did those rims up for cleverlos in november  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about how many sheets or books did it take to do all that gold leafing??looks good.


----------



## harborsound

wassup al my shit looking hella good bro goog job man i might cruise by tonite and check it out and you need to hit up my bro tiny about getting the elco done 


and wassup david what you think homie big al getting down


----------



## Beanerking1

shits looking good Albert  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 11 2008, 08:19 AM~10389761
> *about how many sheets or books did it take to do all that gold leafing??looks good.
> *


half roll of 1inch leaf, and 1 book of leaf....i wasted a lot of it, rather than saving the scraps like i was taught *spell check*:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Here are a few projects Ive been working on!! Let me know what you think!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Guest

heres the final product....the lines arent the most consistant or straightest, but its been months, but i did the best i could do :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 11 2008, 11:20 PM~10396508
> *Here are a few projects Ive been working on!! Let me know what you think!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, i gotta give it a try at the candy leafing myself now :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 12 2008, 12:54 PM~10398898
> *heres the final product....the lines arent the most consistant or straightest, but its been months, but i did the best i could do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 12 2008, 11:54 AM~10398898
> *heres the final product....the lines arent the most consistant or straightest, but its been months, but i did the best i could do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 
thats my niccas bitch!!!!!


----------



## harborsound

:biggrin: get down get down


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 10 2008, 09:52 PM~10387595
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that would look really nice on my cutty :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanx for all the info!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

first time picking up the brush








second time


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 13 2008, 04:04 PM~10406411
> *first time picking up the brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro....one word of advice though....keep away from trying to do full designs...practice all your strokes, and scrolling, and once you got it down then move onto the designs.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 13 2008, 06:31 PM~10406703
> *looking good bro....one word of advice though....keep away from trying to do full designs...practice all your strokes, and scrolling, and once you got it down then move onto the designs.
> *


cool ill do that i cant see were it all goes yet anyway!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 13 2008, 04:38 PM~10406744
> *cool ill do that i cant see were it all goes yet anyway!
> *


yeah, thats kinda what happens, like everything else, you cant run before you learn to crawl  , actually ill take that back, for some this art form does come natural, and right away can do some of the nicest scroll work with only a month or 2 of practice :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 14 2008, 03:06 AM~10410078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice first time out :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking

i gotta hand it to you guys who can do this, i been practicing for a few weks now, and i do fine pinstriping when im at home, the other day me and my boss were talkin about pinstriping and i may have opened my big mouth a lil and the next thing i knew i said i would pinstripe a motorcycle tank n fenders and front fearing, it was only outlining the flames. Well long story short i was so nervous it came out like crap and he re did it, lol


----------



## UpstateRider

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by UpstateRider_@Apr 14 2008, 06:56 PM~10415330
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI....cSELL.m315.lVI
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UpstateRider_@Apr 14 2008, 04:56 PM~10415330
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI....cSELL.m315.lVI
> *


nice unit, wrong topic :biggrin:


----------



## harborsound

wassup big al ill be by tonite to pic my car up man crazy monday


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 15 2008, 09:41 AM~10420911
> *wassup big al ill be by tonite to pic my car up man crazy monday
> *


cool bro


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 12 2008, 11:54 AM~10398898
> *heres the final product....the lines arent the most consistant or straightest, but its been months, but i did the best i could do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did this cost?


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

http://www.americanlatino.tv/awards/alternative/
Hey everyone I've just been nominated for Best alternitive latino artist of the year!Presented by American Latino TV!! LOOks like I'm the only car guy to nominated .This is an honor first for the automotive industery as a whole!Secondly a GREAT honor for me as a custom pinstriper/painter! so check it out click the video and VOTE!Please repost or forward to your friends!
Thanks for your support!
Danny D


----------



## regal ryda

do the leafing they sell at Micheal's work well on cars? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 15 2008, 06:32 PM~10424692
> *do the leafing they sell at Micheal's work well on cars? :dunno:
> *


dunno, but as far as i know leaf is leaf only difference is patent and loose, composition and genuine. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Apr 15 2008, 03:25 PM~10423287
> *http://www.americanlatino.tv/awards/alternative/
> Hey everyone I've just been nominated for Best alternitive latino artist of the year!Presented by American Latino TV!! LOOks like I'm the only car guy to nominated .This is an honor first for the automotive industery as a whole!Secondly a GREAT honor for me as a custom pinstriper/painter! so check it out click the video and VOTE!Please repost or forward to your friends!
> Thanks for your support!
> Danny D
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 15 2008, 07:22 PM~10425059
> *dunno, but as far as i know leaf is leaf only difference is patent and loose, composition and genuine. :biggrin:
> *


thanx lowfairlane :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: U GUYZ EVER HEARD OF "MIKE TIPPETTS" HES BAD ASS IN EVERYTHING HE DOES!! PINSTRPING,LETTERING,GRAPHICS,SHOW SIGNS,LEAFING,ETC!!!!!!!! HES ALSO MOBILE!! HES DONE CARS 4...TOGETHER-ELITE-IMPERIALS-CASUALS & OTHERS CANT REMEMBER OFF MY HEAD, DONT HAVE NO PICTURES, BUT TRUST ME DA DUDE IS BAD!!!! HIS CELL # (909) 234-4068


----------



## djrascal

Whos around the 209 area (Nor Cal) that wants to get down on my Caddy?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10427078
> *:worship: U GUYZ EVER HEARD OF "MIKE TIPPETTS" HES BAD ASS IN EVERYTHING HE DOES!! PINSTRPING,LETTERING,GRAPHICS,SHOW SIGNS,LEAFING,ETC!!!!!!!! HES ALSO MOBILE!! HES DONE CARS 4...TOGETHER-ELITE-IMPERIALS-CASUALS & OTHERS CANT REMEMBER OFF MY HEAD, DONT HAVE NO PICTURES, BUT TRUST ME DA DUDE IS BAD!!!! HIS CELL # (909) 234-4068
> *


seen his work


----------



## lowriv1972

Did a little more on my boys bike!!










The picture doesnt pick up the color very well. Sorry!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 15 2008, 01:11 PM~10422403
> *how much did this cost?
> *


cant say bro...homie hook up :biggrin: if you want something done, pm me and if you can send me a pix of something you would like more or less i can give you a estimate


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 16 2008, 09:58 PM~10435396
> *Did a little more on my boys bike!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture doesnt pick up the color very well. Sorry!!
> *


lookin good bro...keep at it


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I WANNA GET MY CAR DONE SOON SHITS GOING IN FOR A FRESH PAINT JOB THIS WEEK COMMING UP NOT SURE WHAT COLOR I WANT , MIGHT GO WITH BLACK THEN IM GONNA WANT GOLD LEAFING.. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR FREE LOWFAIRLANE


----------



## C-ROW

Very new to this, but can some one explain how to, any little hints or tips.... THANKS...


----------



## psn8586

OK, so I went out and ordered some stuff from kustom shop, and went to my local paint store and bought some stuff. I got the kustom shop paint just to try it out, nothing against 1shot, ill get some of that too. Although, i went to the paint store and asked the lady if i could use the nason ful-base as striping paint she said yes. Is this possible? If so, what type of cleaner should i use to clean the urethane off? Also i used mineral spirits to clean my brush with the kustom shop paint, took a while but it came off. Do you just keep dipping and swishing till it comes off? Thanks in advance! Here's a pic of what i got.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 16 2008, 04:00 PM~10431899
> *Whos around the 209 area (Nor Cal) that wants to get down on my Caddy?
> *


 :wave: 

Nah ...I'm not ready yet


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 18 2008, 02:53 PM~10448289
> *OK, so I went out and ordered some stuff from kustom shop, and went to my local paint store and bought some stuff. I got the kustom shop paint just to try it out, nothing against 1shot, ill get some of that too. Although, i went to the paint store and asked the lady if i could use the nason ful-base as striping paint she said yes. Is this possible? If so, what type of cleaner should i use to clean the urethane off? Also i used mineral spirits to clean my brush with the kustom shop paint, took a while but it came off. Do you just keep dipping and swishing till it comes off? Thanks in advance! Here's a pic of what i got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


urethane may not be that good to practice with being your just starting off. i only use one shot which is enamel....urethane needs to be cleared over.


----------



## psn8586

Ok, thanks. Do you clear over all of ur work though? Also, maybe im not putting enough sizing down; around some parts im getting left over spots on my gold leaf?


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

HERE'S SOME OF MY WORK...STILL A ROOKIE TO THE CRAFT...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.




----------



## majikmike0118

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

great stuff!

cant wait to post my prgress pics of my own soon


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Apr 18 2008, 11:06 PM~10451700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro...welcome to the fam :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

what kind of brush did you use Unidos? Looks good!


----------



## psn8586

Heres a pretty cool forum I stumbled apon. Lot's go good info and newbies and experts there too! Thought I'd share with all the stripe heads out here!

http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/f...display.php?f=4


----------



## psn8586

Very good vid I found on youtube! The music goes great with it I think! Lots of focusing on hand movement.. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rOaEhMHe3jo


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

psn 8586 I USED A #3 KAFKA BRUSH ON THE 300. I ALSO LIKE TO USE BLUE AND GREEN MACK BRUSHES........I USED THE MACK ON MY LOCKER, I ALSO LAID SOME GOLD LEAF.


----------



## psn8586

Did some practice this morning, not the greatest, but better than my very first attempts at it!

feedback welcome!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Apr 21 2008, 09:26 AM~10465941
> *psn 8586 I USED A #3 KAFKA BRUSH ON THE 300. I ALSO LIKE TO USE BLUE AND GREEN MACK BRUSHES........I USED THE MACK ON MY LOCKER, I ALSO LAID SOME GOLD LEAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO, HOW LONG YOU BEEN AT IT FOR NOW?


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

THANKS LOWFAIRLANE I BEEN AT IT FOR ABOUT A LITTLE UNDER A YEAR, WHEN EVER I GET TIME OFF FROM WORK.......HERE'S MY RIMS I DID, I PAINTED THE LIP AND MY HUPS. I'M PLAYING AROUND WITH SWIRLS I WANT TO ADD THEM WITH SOME GOLDLEAF...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

my latest 


check it- may not be for everyone


----------



## Guest

homies ride im doing up, so far only got hood and trunk leafing done :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 21 2008, 07:04 PM~10469968
> *my latest
> check it- may not be for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that looks pretty bad ass bro....kinda yells out at ya :biggrin: very different. :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

I DID THIS TRUCK LAST WEEK......


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

BOTH CADILLACS LOOK GOOD WITH THE LEAF WORK........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Apr 22 2008, 08:58 AM~10474469
> *I DID THIS TRUCK LAST WEEK......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the hood and tailgate...simple and clean :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

This topic is almost a year old!!! We should do a 1 yr anniversary get together!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 22 2008, 11:01 PM~10482386
> *This topic is almost a year old!!! We should do a 1 yr anniversary get together!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

ttt!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10482386
> *This topic is almost a year old!!! We should do a 1 yr anniversary get together!!
> *


 :0


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

KEEPING THE TOPIC GOING......I DID THIS TODAY.


----------



## Guest

did the leafing on one side today :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 23 2008, 11:26 PM~10490474
> *did the leafing on one side today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## psn8586

Heres' my SECOND pinstripe practice job. Still trying, and not stopping! All with a mack 00 brush. I get two scroll brushes in tomorrow "vortex and virus" just to try out the two and another mack "1. Let me know where or what I'm doing that needs correction! All of it of course, lol. Thanks for looking!

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h71/psn8586/001-2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 18 2008, 07:46 PM~10450228
> *:wave:
> 
> Nah ...I'm not ready yet
> *


 :biggrin: let me know when bro !


----------



## psn8586

no feedback..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10495974
> *no feedback..
> *


it happens, all i can say is to keep keep goin dont stop!!!!!!!!

oh, i bought the virus series brushes and i cant stand them, never used them since day 1. the other brush :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 24 2008, 04:55 PM~10495802
> *:biggrin:  let me know when bro !
> *


 Gotta practice more...I'm getting there :biggrin:


----------



## psn8586

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 24 2008, 09:20 PM~10496388
> *it happens, all i can say is to keep keep goin dont stop!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh, i bought the virus series brushes and i cant stand them, never used them since day 1.  the other brush :thumbsup:
> *



Was it just the feel and handling of the brush then that you didn't like?


----------



## Guest

everyone finds a different brush to suit there needs. Some people swear by the mack 00 brush, some prefer the 0 brush, and some the 1. Youll find yourself going through different brushes till you find the one you like...I liked the kafkas for scrolling, and the scharffs too....gonna try the virus out to see how it goes with that one.....as for right now i use mack 0 for dagger, and i use scharff 1, and/or kafka 3 for scrolls :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 14 2008, 02:06 AM~10410078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what type o paint should i use and brushes soorry if its a retarded Q? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10499968
> *what type o paint should i use and brushes soorry if its a retarded Q? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


for that pix, you might want to use a #3 kafka scrolling brush or a mack virus....theres a lot of scrolling brushes out there. see what suites you best


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 24 2008, 11:32 PM~10498232
> *Was it just the feel and handling of the brush then that you didn't like?
> *


i disliked every thing about it. it wasnt user friendly at all for me. i bought the all the sizes too.......... o-well.

my brushes of choice:
mack 0- dagger
wizard vortex#1 - scroll
kafka #3-scroll
and the AJ sig brush for touch ups, signatures and anything small. 

cant remember what brushes i use for gilding/clear and what little lettering i do


----------



## harborsound

davids car is looking good big im next again so hurry up lol jk about the hurry up lol but i am next again


----------



## harborsound

forgot the al lol anyways long day hope to see you at friscos tonite


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Apr 25 2008, 05:19 PM~10504282
> *davids car is looking good big im next again so hurry up lol jk about the hurry up lol but i am next again
> *


 :thumbsup: was gonna try and roll to friscos but the wife started working today so gotta pick her up at 7


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG+Apr 26 2008, 09:45 AM~10508454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttmft :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 07:21 PM~10504598
> *:thumbsup: was gonna try and roll to friscos but the wife started working today so gotta pick her up at 7
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-harborsound_@Apr 25 2008, 06:19 PM~10504282
> *davids car is looking good big im next again so hurry up lol jk about the hurry up lol but i am next again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any of you cats pick up this magazine?


















got a copy today, pretty good mag


----------



## psn8586




----------



## psn8586

Couple questions? What are you guys using to reduce or how are you reducing your paints (1shot), small baster and adding droplets to ur pallete? Also are what you pouring or dipping your brush in your can?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 27 2008, 03:20 AM~10511401
> *Couple questions? What are you guys using to reduce or how are you reducing your paints (1shot), small baster and adding droplets to ur pallete? Also are what you pouring or dipping your brush in your can?
> *


every1 has their own recipe on how to get their paint to flow the way they want it.

i usually use a flat head screw driver to get the paint into a plastic mixing cup,the reducer i add a few drops,depending on the amount of paint i'm workin with.
i use 1 shot reducer.
their is also different 1's depending on the weather .

as far as teh pallet goes, i usually dip the brush into teh mixing cup and palletthe paint onto a magazine, usually something withg lossy pages,like a LRM.they mae great pallets.

but lie i said everyone has their own techique.
all u have to do is practice and see what works best for you


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

some scroll i did last night ( 1/2 drunk  )


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 05:07 PM~10513890
> *some scroll i did last night ( 1/2 drunk    )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work man, what kind of brush u using?
i haven't tried any scrollin but i'm starting to like it more than the dagger styles.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

here goes some airbrush work and pinstriping i did on a blank skateboard i picked up,did it on friday and saturday night.
the pin up is a deborah set the skin tones are ALSA's FONZY skin tones wich do work great.
and teh gold leaf and pinstripe is done by me also.
using luco gold size and 1 shot pinstriping enamel with a xcaliber brush.

its been a wile since i was in the game, but i plan on gettin back on track.










theirs a few mess ups.
i need to work on.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

GOLD LEAFING question ? ? ? ?

i'm sure its been asked many times.

how long do u wait after you apply the gold leaf,before you can brush off the rest of the gold leaf that your not using?

i put down my gold size waited for it to get tacky then i applied my gold leaf,waited about 10 minutes and softly brushed off the excess gold leaf and i noticed that in a few spots the gold leaf came off where i applied the gold size.

any info or pointers on what i did wrong.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10514648
> *nice work man, what kind of brush u using?
> i haven't tried any scrollin but i'm starting to like it more than the dagger styles.
> *


 thanks, i talked to the guy today, i need to redo the hood piece, it wasnt centerd * dont drink and scroll  
anyway, i used a kafka #3


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 08:00 AM~9232060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a quick how-to on a leaf job i did this week on a 300M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prep and clean the car before laying out the tape. I used 3M 218 1/2" on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sketched a hood design with a water-soluble pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed on the rolco leafing size with a mack lettering brush. Notice the brushmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a minute or so, the brushmarks should flatten out and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "glued" the hood design freehand with another lettering brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the size is ready, i applied a 12K patent white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make sure to avoid pressing the paper backing into the size and at the same time make sure i do not miss any spots.
> *


nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 08:18 AM~9232126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to leave the tape on while i spin the leaf because it make cleanup a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clearcoat the leaf with regular urethane clear and the same brush i ussed for the size
> 
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 01:55 AM~9350878
> *This is A Lil "HOW TO" On How To Pinstripe And Leaf For Rookies By A Rookie I Just Thought it Would Be Cool To Show Some Of My Knowledge In Pics And Just To Give People An Idea Of Wat Needs To Be Done And Also Im Doing This To Get Critisism And Pointers From Those Stripers That Are on Here That Are A Step Ahead Of Me So Enjoy
> 
> First What I Did Was Lay My Design Out In Gold Leaf Sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then After I Let My Sizing Set And Get A Bite To It i Applyed The Varigated Leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use a foam brush to pat the leafing down so everything is covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right here i just used a soft old t-shirt to clean up all the extra leafing " gotta do this very softly cause the leafing is very thin u can smear it with the sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Its All Cleaned up And Ready For Clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now U Have To Clear Coat over Your leafing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laying the clear over the leafing with a mack lettering brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its all cleared and ready to be pinstriped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow u make it look easy


----------



## psn8586




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 27 2008, 08:31 PM~10516443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a cool pic!


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1

does any one do custom pinstriping in indpls,indiana


----------



## psn8586

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 27 2008, 10:13 PM~10516795
> *that is a cool pic!
> *


thanks man! I did this last night!


----------



## psn8586

TTT!


----------



## Guest




----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 15 2007, 01:18 AM~9232126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to leave the tape on while i spin the leaf because it make cleanup a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clearcoat the leaf with regular urethane clear and the same brush i ussed for the size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a slight color change from bare leaf to cleared leaf noticeable from left to right in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the clear dry for a few minutes and i begin striping an outline in HOK silver
> *


what exactly do you use to give it the engine turn look? and how long do you wait forit to dry before you do it? thanks


----------



## Bastard

Hey Stripers! First of I need to say that this is a great forum och site, and I've been reading through all the topics, and watched all your posts and pictures. Damn its alot of good stripers out there and its really cool to see the progress of you guys from the start, and it gives me alot of inspiration to see that u getting better and better as long as you post.. wery well this is my very first attempt with a brush in my life, after a couple of drinks and beers I took my first steps into the wonderful world of pinstriping.. I'm gonna get more into it tomorrow when im sober, hopefully it will look a little better then hehe.. Its very hard to begin and end with the brush. Im using a mack series 10 #00..

Don't laugh to hard
The Bastard - From Sweden!


----------



## Bastard

damn, i forgot the pics.. here they come.. If it works..
http://i26.tinypic.com/3039rac.jpg
http://i26.tinypic.com/149te0l.jpg


----------



## Bastard

How do I post pics right away, not using links? Im not a web-guy I really suck at computer-stuff..


----------



## psn8586

get a a photobucket account and upload there and then copy and paste the IMG code on to here! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

I have a question....when Im doing a larg area of leafing you can see a line from the seperate sheets of leafing? Im also turning it as well? I would really apriciate any help, its something that really bothers me!


----------



## psn8586

ehh..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 29 2008, 01:32 PM~10532945
> *I have a question....when Im doing a larg area of leafing you can see a line from the seperate sheets of leafing? Im also turning it as well? I would really apriciate any help, its something that really bothers me!
> *


thats a good one :dunno: i get the same thing. solid leaf seems to get to that when i clear it, but the line is hidden before clearing....was told its because the clear tends to attack the leaf. The variegated leaf you cant really see the line in. What i think it is is the correct use of the patent leaf.....i only see the line in the loose leaf when i use it in big sections. However the patent leaf seems to bond very good at each leaf and not leave a line. But to answer the question....maybe you should pm Curly with that question :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bastard_@Apr 29 2008, 10:17 AM~10531152
> *Hey Stripers! First of I need to say that this is a great forum och site, and I've been reading through all the topics, and watched all your posts and pictures. Damn its alot of good stripers out there and its really cool to see the progress of you guys from the start, and it gives me alot of inspiration to see that u getting better and better as long as you post.. wery well this is my very first attempt with a brush in my life, after a couple of drinks and beers I took my first steps into the wonderful world of pinstriping.. I'm gonna get more into it tomorrow when im sober, hopefully it will look a little better then hehe.. Its very hard to begin and end with the brush. Im using a mack series 10 #00..
> 
> Don't laugh to hard
> The Bastard - From Sweden!
> *


congratulations on the first tries at the brush! However.....never ever, practice or do a car while you have had a few drinks, are tired, or had an energy drink....i learned the hard way....always do it well rested and with a relaxed arm/body.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 30 2008, 06:35 AM~10538576
> *congratulations on the first tries at the brush! However.....never ever, practice or do a car while you have had a few drinks, are tired, or had an energy drink....i learned the hard way....always do it well rested and with a relaxed arm/body.
> *


a energy drink would mess me up.

or how about thos efools that practicaly lean ove ryour shoulder and takin pics wile u tryin to pinstripe.

that gets anoyin


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 30 2008, 11:15 AM~10541873
> *a energy drink would mess me up.
> 
> or how about thos efools that practicaly lean ove ryour shoulder and takin pics wile u tryin to pinstripe.
> 
> that gets anoyin
> *


YEP, THATS WHY I PREFER TO DO THE WORK AT HOME, I TEND TO GET A LITTLE SHAKEY WHEN PEOPLE WATCH


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 30 2008, 01:35 AM~10538576
> *congratulations on the first tries at the brush! However.....never ever, practice or do a car while you have had a few drinks, are tired, or had an energy drink....i learned the hard way....always do it well rested and with a relaxed arm/body.
> *



might as well get used to people hanging around and takin pics now, not everyone is gonna wanna leave you the car so you do something 









i had 15+ when this was takin


----------



## ~~RED~~

a little of my work, Iv been doing it for about 4 yaers so im still new


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 30 2008, 03:39 PM~10543462
> *might as well get used to people hanging around and takin pics now, not everyone is gonna wanna leave you the car so you do something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had 15+ when this was takin
> *


but you always gotta have me there to make sure the lines are straight, lol. ill leave you my car any time you want.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10543015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Guest

finished up the hood, trunk and left side....still gotta finish the right side....my son rode by with his tricycle and scratched the leafing :uh: oh and the conti kit :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

dp


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 30 2008, 02:39 PM~10543462
> *might as well get used to people hanging around and takin pics now, not everyone is gonna wanna leave you the car so you do something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had 15+ when this was takin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 1 2008, 01:12 AM~10549059
> *finished up the hood, trunk and left side....still gotta finish the right side....my son rode by with his tricycle and scratched the leafing :uh: oh and the conti kit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 1 2008, 07:12 AM~10549059
> *finished up the hood, trunk and left side....still gotta finish the right side....my son rode by with his tricycle and scratched the leafing :uh: oh and the conti kit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  

CAME OUT NICE


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 1 2008, 12:12 AM~10549059
> *finished up the hood, trunk and left side....still gotta finish the right side....my son rode by with his tricycle and scratched the leafing :uh: oh and the conti kit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you get down bro Im thinking of picking up my firts kit :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 1 2008, 10:24 AM~10550836
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> CAME OUT NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

THIS IS MY LATEST SAMPLE PANEL...WITH SOME GOLD, SILVER AND RED VARIEGATED. 
LEAF WORK








WITH LOTS OF COLOR


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@May 1 2008, 12:03 PM~10551993
> *THIS IS MY LATEST SAMPLE PANEL...WITH SOME GOLD, SILVER AND RED VARIEGATED.
> LEAF WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH LOTS OF COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS CRAZY HOW THE OUTCOME LOOKS FROM A B4 WITH ONLY THE LEAFING AND THEN AFTER WITH THE STRIPING


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@May 1 2008, 12:03 PM~10551993
> *THIS IS MY LATEST SAMPLE PANEL...WITH SOME GOLD, SILVER AND RED VARIEGATED.
> LEAF WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH LOTS OF COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS CRAZY HOW THE OUTCOME LOOKS FROM A B4 WITH ONLY THE LEAFING AND THEN AFTER WITH THE STRIPING


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@May 1 2008, 12:03 PM~10551993
> *THIS IS MY LATEST SAMPLE PANEL...WITH SOME GOLD, SILVER AND RED VARIEGATED.
> LEAF WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH LOTS OF COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS CRAZY HOW THE OUTCOME LOOKS FROM A B4 WITH ONLY THE LEAFING AND THEN AFTER WITH THE STRIPING


----------



## psn8586

:worship:


----------



## my50

Im new in this whats leaf work


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

THANKS BIG AL I LIKE HOW THAT CADDY'S HOOD AND TRUCK DESIGN CAME OUT.... TO THE HOMIE -----MY 50---- LEAF WORK IS A VERY THIN SHEET OF GOLD OR SILVER ETC, USED TO ENHANCE THE LOOK OF THE DESIGN AND BEAUTY. IT'S NOT EASY IT TAKES ALOT OF PRACTICE....


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

SORRY BIG AL I MEANT HOOD & TRUNK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WELL U GUYS ERASE THE PICS URL WHEN U QUOTE PLEASE FUCK!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 1 2008, 04:34 PM~10554118
> *WELL U GUYS ERASE THE PICS URL WHEN U QUOTE PLEASE FUCK!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 1 2008, 10:47 PM~10557525
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 2 2008, 01:13 AM~10557739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks like an orgy gone wrong :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 2 2008, 06:06 PM~10563140
> *looks like an orgy gone wrong  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive

through this on my wifes trunk piece


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 3 2008, 09:19 AM~10566243
> *through this on my wifes trunk piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro, but should take those wheat lines out, and it would look even better


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 3 2008, 04:52 PM~10566369
> *looks good bro, but should take those wheat lines out, and it would look even better
> *


damm amn you got some good eyes.

i still can't see teh white, i must be gettin old


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 3 2008, 12:21 PM~10566502
> *damm amn you got some good eyes.
> 
> i still can't see teh white, i must be gettin old
> *


wheat not white


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 3 2008, 10:52 AM~10566369
> *looks good bro, but should take those wheat lines out, and it would look even better
> *





I was trying to achieve a "flower look" to the overall composition since it was going in my wifes car......but I might take your advice, I get what your saying


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10567522
> *I was trying to achieve a "flower look" to the overall composition since it was going in my wifes car......but I might take your advice, I get what your saying
> *


nice work


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 3 2008, 04:07 PM~10567522
> *I was trying to achieve a "flower look" to the overall composition since it was going in my wifes car......but I might take your advice, I get what your saying
> *


looks great keep it the way it is


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 3 2008, 02:07 PM~10567522
> *I was trying to achieve a "flower look" to the overall composition since it was going in my wifes car......but I might take your advice, I get what your saying
> *


  gotcha, like i said it looks real good right in the center, but trust me all us beginners add on more than needed, sometimes a second set of eyes is a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

did this ride for Tony over at REDS hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 3 2008, 05:10 PM~10567941
> *did this ride for Tony over at REDS hydraulics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 3 2008, 11:10 PM~10567941
> *did this ride for Tony over at REDS hydraulics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

changed it a little, not that noticable unless you really pay attention, the light doesnt help either everything looks white :biggrin: 

before









after









before









after


----------



## dekay24

i like the "bandana" ish effect.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 4 2008, 01:29 AM~10570422
> *i like the "bandana" ish effect.
> *


x2 i was gonna do some shit like that on mine ( see my "practice pice" ) but was talked out of it by a few club members


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 4 2008, 06:41 PM~10573914
> *x2  i was gonna do some shit like that on mine ( see my "practice pice" ) but was talked out of it by a few club members
> *


  thats gangster :biggrin: homies eventually gonna get it engraved on his chrome and windows


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 3 2008, 05:12 PM~10568250
> *changed it a little, not that noticable unless you really pay attention, the light doesnt help either everything looks white  :biggrin:
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you spray the whole car with clear ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by my50_@May 4 2008, 07:10 PM~10574146
> *you spray the whole car with clear ?
> *


naw just the leafing, used one shot, which doesnt need to be cleared


----------



## my50

oh shit you get down :thumbsup: im buying my kit this weekend to start practicing :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## wimone




----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## my50

uffin:


----------



## Guest

heres the final touches to the homies caddy :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 8 2008, 12:28 AM~10605607
> *heres the final touches to the homies caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

I finally got my baby back from my homie Al the pinstriper.
Im am totally happy with his work.Next up is the 90 Tail lights.


































































































































































Al's Webpage.
http://www.pinheadlounge.com/portfolio.php?artistid=bigal


----------



## crenshaw magraw

here goes a sign blank i did yesterday, the homie DUEM helped me with the varigaited gold leafing,its been a good wile since i striped, but i plan on getting my brushes back together,now that i have some spare time in the evenning.

it could of been better.

what do u think ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2008, 07:02 PM~10608608
> *I finally got my baby back from my homie Al the pinstriper.
> Im am totally happy with his work.Next up is the 90 Tail lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al's Webpage.
> http://www.pinheadlounge.com/portfolio.php?artistid=bigal
> *



you rides lookin good homie,

your gonna be killin em rollin through the 90222


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10608608
> *I finally got my baby back from my homie Al the pinstriper.
> Im am totally happy with his work.Next up is the 90 Tail lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al's Webpage.
> http://www.pinheadlounge.com/portfolio.php?artistid=bigal
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

----------GO LAKERS-------------


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 8 2008, 05:54 PM~10611116
> *here goes a sign blank i did yesterday, the homie DUEM helped me with the varigaited gold leafing,its been a good wile since i striped, but i plan on getting my brushes back together,now that i have some spare time in the evenning.
> 
> it could of been better.
> 
> what do u think  ? ? ? ? ?  ? ? ?  ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WoW very nice :buttkick:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 8 2008, 05:54 PM~10611116
> *here goes a sign blank i did yesterday, the homie DUEM helped me with the varigaited gold leafing,its been a good wile since i striped, but i plan on getting my brushes back together,now that i have some spare time in the evenning.
> 
> it could of been better.
> 
> what do u think  ? ? ? ? ?  ? ? ?  ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO FOR NOT HAVING TOUCHED A BRUSH IN A MINUTE


----------



## SERIOUS

Been awhile since I've made a contribution...lil practice on my lunch box


----------



## harborsound

al you got down dawg on davids car and david your shit looks nice homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@May 11 2008, 02:04 PM~10629410
> *al you got down dawg on davids car and david your shit looks nice homie
> *


thanks bro....hows the shop doin? post it up bro for business :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

:dunno: 



















:dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 11 2008, 08:16 PM~10631622
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


looks good.....but theres one thing you might want to consider when striping a car.....something i learned from a pro.....try to keep away from crossing lines....especially of the same color because you cant tell where one line ends and one line begins. just a thought  you wanna try and keep each line as individual as possible.


----------



## Mr. 412

Thanks, appreciate it! 

This is one of only 3 people here in Pittsburgh who pinstripe. I mean even our hot rod scene doesn't have any one. The other 2 ... well one's a female and I'm not hate'n or disrespecting but she just doesn't have it ... In any way - not the eye, style or steady hand. The other guy refused to do Lowriders - so choices were slim you could say.

I appreciate the criticism and will pass it along. 


It's also hard to see but the one line actually goes all the way up the hood towards the windshield.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A.+May 8 2008, 11:04 PM~10612733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ----------GO LAKERS-------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really nice man
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@May 11 2008, 10:16 PM~10631622
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


that is really clean man keep it up , its on point!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 13 2008, 01:00 PM~10643895
> *really nice man
> that is really clean man keep it up , its on point!
> *


I appreciate it, more than you know - cause around here - the Lowrider movement in all aspects is so behind the times that it's hard to make it happen, the right way !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

There's more to come for my ride - if the weather holds out, the striper's suppose to come back I got the deck lid & side quarters that still need something on them.


----------



## detail

I did the leaf and stripes after KingCadillac did the flake and kandy on his daily.


----------



## DREEGZ

clean crisp lines brother


----------



## dekay24

havent contributed much to this topic lately.

so here is a pile of work ive done in the last while. sorry no lolo's, but work is work right?

this one i did the "faux rust paint" aswell.



























































































ive got another couple jobs lined up too. it seems like my name is finally getting out there. and with all types of builders (bikes, rods, minis etc) which is nice to see! :biggrin:


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 13 2008, 12:31 PM~10644966
> *clean crisp lines brother
> *


Thank you very much.


----------



## detail

Nice work Dekay. I have seen your stuff on the lounge before.


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by detail_@May 13 2008, 02:27 PM~10645821
> *Nice work Dekay. I have seen your stuff on the lounge before.
> *


ive been keepin my eye on your stuff too man, gotta keep up on the who the canadian stripers are.  
looks like you get the privledge of workin on more lowriders than i do though. and i like your style.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 13 2008, 09:19 PM~10645737
> *havent contributed much to this topic lately.
> 
> so here is a pile of work ive done in the last while. sorry no lolo's, but work is work right?
> 
> this one i did the "faux rust paint" aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got another couple jobs lined up too. it seems like my name is finally getting out there. and with all types of builders (bikes, rods, minis etc) which is nice to see! :biggrin:
> *


sick work man, luvin the motorcycle parts


----------



## DREEGZ

yea man killer work !!, i fuckin love the green and white over flat black


----------



## ~~RED~~

some stuff I just did today, I like this topic! ...................By the way I love the helmet Dekay24 :biggrin:


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 13 2008, 03:58 PM~10646911
> *some stuff I just did today, I like this topic!  ...................By the way I love the helmet Dekay24 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice work. Clean & Classy


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 13 2008, 03:58 PM~10646911
> *some stuff I just did today, I like this topic!  ...................By the way I love the helmet Dekay24 :biggrin:
> *


x2 i was thinkin the same thing....looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by detail_@May 13 2008, 04:53 PM~10647357
> *Very nice work. Clean & Classy
> *


Thanks man!  You do some nice work yourself!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 14 2008, 02:58 PM~10651760
> *Thanks man!    You do some nice work yourself!
> *


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 14 2008, 05:19 PM~10653402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that curly workin on that ride?

can't wait to see the finished work


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 14 2008, 10:34 AM~10653528
> *is that curly workin on that ride?
> 
> can't wait to see the finished work
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

started doing up my caddy today, post up pix of the leaf work tomorrow


----------



## Guest

well here was the before

































heres the after....still need the second color though :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

where do ya'll order/buy your brushes, paints, leaf etc....? I 've only found a couple places on the net.....any other good sites out there?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10697833
> *where do ya'll order/buy your brushes, paints, leaf etc....? I 've only found a couple places on the net.....any other good sites out there?
> *


coastairbrush.com

you can buy everything thier


----------



## dekay24

sketchkult.com has alot too.


----------



## DREEGZ

this place is good too http://www.tcpglobal.com/pinstriperdepot/
you can order through them on ebay too


----------



## degre576

here is a little something for a homie. It has flaws here and there but, Im still learning.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2008, 07:28 PM~10708161
> *here is a little something for a homie.  It has flaws here and there but,  Im still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro....thats the thing about striping on chrome, you can see all the flaws


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 21 2008, 08:47 PM~10709131
> *looks good bro....thats the thing about striping on chrome, you can see all the flaws
> *


i dont call em flaws i just call it unique


----------



## zfelix

since i havnt posed anything up heres a bunch of lil random pics

my tool box when i first ot it i was messin around and put some lines on it









a mirror




























a frame










just fuckin around practicing









my box after i painted leafed and striped it



















my panel at brush rush 08




























a panel i started and had danny d finish



















my other panel i leafed



















my tool box after brush rush 08 i had some friends stripe it for me

(myself, DannyD, Bugs, Hot Dog, Manny Cisneros)



















just some panel i painted just messin around


----------



## DREEGZ

beautiful work homie, you are lucky to be around who you are and your work shows it you got alot of talent


----------



## crenshaw magraw

real nice


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

BUMP


----------



## Guest

HERES UPDATED PIX OF MY CADDY. ADDED THE SECOND COLOR UP ON THE HOOD AND TRUNK LID, STILL NEED TO FINISH THE LIGHT BLUE LINES ON THE SIDES


----------



## Guest

LOOK GOOD ZACK! IM GONNA BE DOING SOME OF THAT "TRIBAL" STYLE PATTERNS UP ON THE TOP OF MY PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:thumbsup: looks kool with the second color


----------



## zfelix

:thumbsup: looks kool with the second color


----------



## bigsexy408

anyone intrested in doin up a air cleaner and some valve covers for me, also locally i'd like to get my snap on tool box striped :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

heres a panel im workin on for a friend 










its a metallic green with a teal fade on the out sides cant really tell by the pic cuz the flash


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 09:21 PM~9551794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my kawkaw poopoo.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 20 2008, 05:08 AM~9736833
> *i use a 4 tray plastic tool box that i bought from mcmaster carr for $40. Here is how i organize it to maximize space for mobile use,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top shelf: All my solvents, size, and clear are in a separate tray so WHEN they spill it's contained. Large items like my drill, spray gun, extra tape are also here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first tray i don't use much right now so i have stuff that i don't use that often like the xacto knife, pen, screwdriver, 1 shot hardener, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use my 2nd tray alot right now for all my brushes, razor blades, and mixing stixs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my third tray is for tape, stencils, and composition leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last tray is for leaf, cup holder, air hose fittings, wrench
> *


nice


----------



## bad news

i saw a small can of 1 shot paint at the pomona swapmeet and i went to my local paint store to try to buy some but they said they have never heard of that ? anybody else seen this ?


----------



## SWIGS

im a noobie at this !!!! let me know what you think?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10724616
> *i saw a small can of 1 shot paint at the pomona swapmeet and i went to my local paint store to try to buy some but they said they have never heard of that ? anybody else seen this ?
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@May 24 2008, 12:50 AM~10726363
> *im a noobie at this !!!! let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO FAR SO GOOD BRO! KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

so today i got back to the brush since my mother in law gave me this old tool box let me know what you guys think


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 21 2008, 09:39 PM~10709648
> *since i havnt posed anything up heres a bunch of lil random pics
> 
> my tool box when i first ot it i was messin around and put some lines on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just fuckin around practicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my box after i painted leafed and striped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my panel at brush rush 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a panel i started and had danny d finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other panel i leafed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tool box after brush rush 08 i had some friends stripe it for me
> 
> (myself, DannyD, Bugs, Hot Dog, Manny Cisneros)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some panel i painted just messin around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT BAD ZACK........... IS THAT THE PANEL YOU WHERE DOING WHEN I WENT TO THE SHOP? I MIGHT JUST LET YOU PULL A LINE ON THE CADI :0 ITS ON DEATH ROLL ANYWAYS


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 25 2008, 08:26 AM~10732686
> *NOT BAD ZACK........... IS THAT THE PANEL YOU WHERE DOING WHEN I WENT TO THE SHOP? I MIGHT JUST LET YOU PULL A LINE ON THE CADI :0 ITS ON DEATH ROLL ANYWAYS
> *



:yes:

thanks sean ima prolly be back there sometime next week :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 25 2008, 01:34 PM~10733780
> *:yes:
> 
> thanks sean ima prolly be back there sometime next week :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 25 2008, 01:34 PM~10733780
> *:yes:
> 
> thanks sean ima prolly be back there sometime next week :biggrin:
> *


lucky you bro....dont have kids! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i want to try lettering what do you guys recommend i buy brush wise ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10750744
> *i want to try lettering what do you guys recommend i buy brush wise ?
> *


theres all kinds of lettering quills...whatever suites you best.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10756239
> *theres all kinds of lettering quills...whatever suites you best.
> *


damn i have no idea what should i use for out lines ?


----------



## zfelix




----------



## bad news

is there a forum or web site you guys can recommend that i check out i would love to get more info and advice ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 28 2008, 10:00 PM~10759580
> *is there a forum or web site you guys can recommend that i check out i would love to get more info and advice ?
> *


probably go to coast airbrush website and look at the various brands of brushes they got, they give you a lil info on the different ones i think


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 28 2008, 10:09 PM~10759655
> *probably go to coast airbrush website and look at the various brands of brushes they got, they give you a lil info on the different ones i think
> *


----------



## mrlowrider77

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@May 24 2008, 12:50 AM~10726363
> *im a noobie at this !!!! let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a question how do you get the swirls on the silver leaf?


----------



## zfelix

MAGIC :biggrin:



LOL


----------



## delgados56

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 29 2008, 10:03 PM~10767742
> *MAGIC :biggrin:
> LOL
> *


 NO MAGIC........ wrap some steelwood on a stick tightly with tape use a cordless drill or start it by hand untill you get th feel for the drill.....orrrr try different things whatever works for you :biggrin:


----------



## delgados56

> _Originally posted by delgados56_@May 30 2008, 01:48 AM~10768966
> *NO MAGIC........ wrap some steelwood on a stick tightly with tape  use a cordless drill  or start it by hand  untill you get th feel for the drill.....orrrr try different things  whatever works for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 29 2008, 10:03 PM~10767742
> *MAGIC :biggrin:
> LOL
> *


 :uh: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 28 2008, 11:09 PM~10759655
> *probably go to coast airbrush website and look at the various brands of brushes they got, they give you a lil info on the different ones i think
> *


Happy b-day bro.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 29 2008, 12:00 AM~10759580
> *is there a forum or web site you guys can recommend that i check out i would love to get more info and advice ?
> *


www.sketchkult.com


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by delgados56_@May 30 2008, 01:48 AM~10768966
> *NO MAGIC........ wrap some steelwood on a stick tightly with tape  use a cordless drill  or start it by hand  untill you get th feel for the drill.....orrrr try different things  whatever works for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


steel wool is really only recommended for someone who has more experience  blue shop towel is good for a beginner :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 30 2008, 10:07 AM~10770813
> *www.sketchkult.com
> *


thank you so much honestly ive learned alot already honestly cant wait till i get signed up so i can ask my billion questions  thanks again


----------



## Guest




----------



## degre576

did this for a little homie and his model cars


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 2 2008, 08:40 AM~10779034
> *did this for a little homie and his model cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10779034
> *did this for a little homie and his model cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## mademan

well ive messed around with some Kustom shop shit that I got.... and I suck, lol.
Im left handed, so the videos ive watched so far are all right handers, and i suck at reversing what they are doing.


any tips?
im using kustom shop striping enamel, and a 00 sword brush


----------



## bad news

I HAVE KUSTOM SHOP STRIPING PAINT ITS SUCH A BITCH TO CLEAN OUT OF MY BRUSH IT SEEM LIKE ITS NOT COMING OUT


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 3 2008, 12:10 PM~10788234
> *I HAVE KUSTOM SHOP STRIPING PAINT ITS SUCH A BITCH TO CLEAN OUT OF MY BRUSH IT SEEM LIKE ITS NOT COMING OUT
> *



are u using reducer or mineral spirits

kustom shop u thin it out with reducer house of color reducer nason kustom shop its all the same shit and i never had a problem with it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 3 2008, 03:15 PM~10789691
> *are u using reducer or mineral spirits
> 
> kustom shop u thin it out with reducer house of color reducer nason kustom shop its all the same shit and i never had a problem with it
> *


whats up bro. heard you were coming down for the santa barbara show....i had stopped by dannys shop right b4 he took off to pick you up. Looks like you guys had a great time  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 3 2008, 06:19 PM~10791036
> *whats up bro. heard you were coming down for the santa barbara show....i had stopped by dannys shop right b4 he took off to pick you up. Looks like you guys had a great time    :biggrin:
> *



:yes:

yeah it was a great show :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 3 2008, 03:15 PM~10789691
> *are u using reducer or mineral spirits
> 
> kustom shop u thin it out with reducer house of color reducer nason kustom shop its all the same shit and i never had a problem with it
> *


okay ill do that i thanks for the advice ... is there a web site that you guys recomend for to buy supplies i tried sketchkult.com coast airbrushing.com but there shipping charges are more than what iam buying i tried buying a brush 5 dllrs and shipping was 10.70 :uh:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 3 2008, 11:19 PM~10793642
> *okay ill do that i thanks for the advice ... is there a web site that you guys recomend for to buy supplies i tried sketchkult.com coast airbrushing.com but there shipping charges are more than what iam buying i tried buying a brush 5 dllrs and shipping was 10.70  :uh:
> *


ive bought from these two websites

www.tcpglobal.com
www.eastwoodco.com


----------



## Guest




----------



## degre576

French doors leading into the shop area at Wildtoyz Customz home of Wildthing 2000. Still need to add some more later


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 5 2008, 01:51 PM~10806544
> *French doors leading into the shop area at Wildtoyz Customz home of Wildthing 2000.  Still need to add some more later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 4 2008, 12:19 AM~10793642
> *okay ill do that i thanks for the advice ... is there a web site that you guys recomend for to buy supplies i tried sketchkult.com coast airbrushing.com but there shipping charges are more than what iam buying i tried buying a brush 5 dllrs and shipping was 10.70  :uh:
> *


coastairbrush.com
kustomshop.com


----------



## bad news

what do you guys use to hold youre brushes ?or supply 's


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10816175
> *what do you guys use to hold youre brushes ?or supply 's
> *


i just lay it down in my tool box while its full of oil, ex: after ive preped them with the oil for storage, i lay them down and slowly pull the brush so the hairs lay out right and then lay down the handle of the brush


----------



## bad news

I BOUGHT A 7 PACK OF DICK BLICK ECLIPSE BRUSHES ANY 

FEED BACK ON THESE ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 10 2008, 06:50 PM~10841493
> *I BOUGHT A 7 PACK OF DICK BLICK ECLIPSE BRUSHES ANY
> 
> FEED BACK ON THESE ?
> *


havent bought anything from dick blick myself :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

just 2 panels i did out of bordom


----------



## mrlowrider77

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 30 2008, 06:29 PM~10774090
> *steel wool is really only recommended for someone who has more experience    blue shop towel is good for a beginner  :biggrin:
> *


how would you use the blue shop towel?
thanks


----------



## zfelix

just needs clear now


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10858974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs clear now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 12 2008, 08:08 PM~10858974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs clear now
> *


LOOKING GOOD FOOOOOO :cheesy:


----------



## wimone

wuts up fellas havent posted here in a while, "zfelix" seen that panel in the lounge its a great piece. if you dont mind i thought i would post my recent panel i just did that still needs to be cleared as well.


----------



## Johnny562

Any pinstripers in the L.A. area??? I need a simple job on my '84 Monte.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 13 2008, 06:29 AM~10861547
> *wuts up fellas havent posted here in a while, "zfelix" seen that panel in the lounge its a great piece. if you dont mind i thought i would post my recent panel i just did that still needs to be cleared as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks great wim! the grinding in the background looks so smooth!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 13 2008, 08:29 AM~10861547
> *wuts up fellas havent posted here in a while, "zfelix" seen that panel in the lounge its a great piece. if you dont mind i thought i would post my recent panel i just did that still needs to be cleared as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin beautiful.....


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 13 2008, 12:35 PM~10862467
> *fuckin beautiful.....
> *


x2


----------



## dekay24

a little update of stuff i did this week.

a panel to show at a ratrod/rockabilly thing this weekend.
the rust is painted too.








did some practice, to see how small i could go.(thats a loonie in the pic)
















and i redid the console panel in my beater/hauler truck. i will put it back in tommorow after it dries.
























 

p.s. wim, that panel is georgeous.


----------



## Guest

been a while since i posted up, but heres a job i just finished up


----------



## Guest




----------



## ~~RED~~

I dont know if i have asked this befor, but Ill ask again if so. I am having a problem with getting lines in my leafing when one sheet stops and another starts. I dont have it all the time but sometimes I do and its driving me nuts! anyone have any ideals or solutions???? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 18 2008, 05:47 PM~10900545
> *I dont know if i have asked this befor, but Ill ask again if so. I am having a problem with getting lines in my leafing when one sheet stops and another starts. I dont have it all the time but sometimes I do and its driving me nuts! anyone have any ideals or solutions???? :biggrin:
> *


i have found that if you dont press the leafing into place enough it will tend to lift at the joining part of each leaf, so i tend to get a little extra leaf and press it firmly into place....sometimes it helps, but i think that line is there regardless....its all a matter of turnin the leaf enough to camaflouge it.


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10901979
> *i have found that if you dont press the leafing into place enough it will tend to lift at the joining part of each leaf, so i tend to get a little extra leaf and press it firmly into place....sometimes it helps, but i think that line is there regardless....its all a matter of turnin the leaf enough to camaflouge it.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Hey where do I get one of those panels to practice on? And can I simply wipe them clean with thinner?


----------



## FoxCustom

Here's some of my striping/lettering. The pics range from when I started (1and 1/2 years ago) to now....


----------



## FoxCustom

Sorry there's more...


----------



## Guest

lookin good FoxCustoms, keep at it


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jun 19 2008, 06:34 PM~10909134
> *Thanks.
> *


whats good brother!


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 13 2008, 06:29 AM~10861547
> *wuts up fellas havent posted here in a while, "zfelix" seen that panel in the lounge its a great piece. if you dont mind i thought i would post my recent panel i just did that still needs to be cleared as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

THESE ARE SOME DESIGNS I PAINTED ON SOME FRAMES. THEY ARE MY 3RD AND 4TH JOBS. THE FLEETWOOD IS NOT DONE YET AND I NEED MORE PICS OF IT.


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10490474
> *did the leafing on one side today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## montemanls

whats the best adhisive for leafing i use the one from the Kustom shop and it dont cut it. :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 24 2008, 09:34 AM~10939656
> *whats the best adhisive for leafing i use the one from the Kustom shop and it dont cut it. :angry:
> *


i feel you on that one, ive tried it 3 different times, and i just did not like the outcome at all, i use the oneshot size.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 18 2008, 08:39 PM~10901979
> *i have found that if you dont press the leafing into place enough it will tend to lift at the joining part of each leaf, so i tend to get a little extra leaf and press it firmly into place....sometimes it helps, but i think that line is there regardless....its all a matter of turnin the leaf enough to camaflouge it.
> *


thanks for the response man, I have never herd anyone else talk about it, so I guess Im just tripping trying to get the best look out of my product. :biggrin: Thanks again bro!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 24 2008, 12:56 PM~10941188
> *thanks for the response man, I have never herd anyone else talk about it, so I guess Im just tripping trying to get the best look out of my product.  :biggrin:  Thanks again bro!
> *


naw ive seen it typical in leafing, no matter who does it, its all a matter of how well you cover it up and spin the leaf


----------



## BASH3R

what brushes do you guys use??

just bought a leo uhfelder but dont know how to use it lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 25 2008, 09:50 PM~10952496
> *what brushes do you guys  use??
> 
> just bought a leo uhfelder but dont know how to use it lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 09:09 PM~10952633
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10952693
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10952496
> *what brushes do you guys  use??
> 
> just bought a leo uhfelder but dont know how to use it lol
> *


mack, scharff, and kafka :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

stopped by for a visit. its been a while sence ive done some striping......soon though.


----------



## conejoz

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 30 2008, 06:29 PM~10774090
> *steel wool is really only recommended for someone who has more experience    blue shop towel is good for a beginner  :biggrin:
> *


velvet wraped around a cotton ball (blue shop towel good for imatation gold and silver leaf) never herd of steel wool being used just my two cents


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10858974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs clear now
> *



WOW THATS BORDEM....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2008, 04:30 AM~10962187
> *WOW THATS BORDEM....
> *



:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jun 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10960964
> *velvet wraped around a cotton ball (blue shop towel good for imatation gold and silver leaf) never herd of steel wool being used just my two cents
> *


seen it done by danny d....but like i said, someone who is experienced....ive tried and just fucked up leafing, i dont have that soft touch for it  like he told me, you will never get the same turns outta leaf with the same tools, you always have to try different things. some days the leaf will turn better than others.


----------



## xSSive

Nothing special, starting some leafing / striping on my car. It's getting painted, so who cares how bad I fuck it up  

turned out alright, could always be better.


----------



## xSSive

this will have to do, gotta go to work....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 2 2008, 10:35 AM~10997199
> *this will have to do, gotta go to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word of advice bro....well actually my opinion....everyone else may see differently but. if your doing scroll work, try and avoid doin too many sharp lines. It kinda clashes....you may want to round of in some corners rather than coming to a point, just so it flows together  nice scrolling on the center though :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## xSSive

still need alot of practice.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 3 2008, 10:35 AM~11005428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need alot of practice.....
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO. I BEEN DOIN IT FOR A YEAR NOW, AND I STILL NEED PRACTICE  WORD OF ADVICE....BEFORE LAYING ANY LEAFING OR PAINT DOWN ALWAYS STEP BACK AND LOOK AT YOUR TAPE LAID OUT....YOU MAY NOTICE WHERE TO CHANGE IT SO ITLL BE WHAT YOU WANT.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 3 2008, 12:43 AM~11003461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY ZACK YOU DO ALL THE STRIPIN N LEAFING? LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

Yessir I did it all leafing and striping and lettering 

Finishing it up right now


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 3 2008, 02:24 PM~11007188
> *Yessir I did it all leafing and striping and lettering
> 
> Finishing it up right now
> *


 :thumbsup: post more pix


----------



## Lokey

How do you spin the leaf? What do you use?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## 76monte1

im looking at maybe getting a caddy when i get the $$$ but not to jack the thread or anything. what year and model is that


----------



## Guest

came out clean z


----------



## Madrox64

My old school kooler that I'm working on.............


----------



## Madrox64

Still going to stripe it an a little leafing ..............Is that enough flake?????


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jul 7 2008, 12:29 PM~11029169
> *Still going to stripe it an a little leafing ..............Is that enough flake?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That flake is badass!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## sic713

crazy im doing a cooler right now for a homie.. it has a radio built in with speakers..


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 8 2008, 07:48 PM~11042001
> *That flake is badass!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



its a green flake base......and then on top of that is a holographic Roth flake. 
you can't even see the base


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jul 10 2008, 09:09 AM~11054674
> *its a green flake base......and then on top of that is a holographic Roth flake.
> you can't even see the base
> *


Damn.. I bet it dances like crazy in real life..


----------



## Guest




----------



## tkustomstx

I got a question about the gold leafing.....after u.lay down ur sheet of metal leaf n ur about to make the swirls what is the best thing to use I've tried the steel whool trick...the circular brush..everything I've used doesn't seem to work out that well ne tips???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 17 2008, 01:23 PM~11113042
> *I got a question about the gold leafing.....after u.lay down ur sheet of metal leaf n ur about to make the swirls what is the best thing to use I've tried the steel whool trick...the circular brush..everything I've used doesn't seem to work out that well ne tips???
> *


steel wool is not the easiest.....it also depends on if your using real gold leaf or compostion gold, aluminum leaf or silver leaf. all the fake stuff needs more course material to turn, and the real stuff takes light material(velvet)...another factor is how long you let the leaf sit for after applying it....if you didnt let the sizing set long enough the leafing will lift when you go to turn it, if you let it set too long the leaf wont stick. what ive found is best is apply some pressure as you turn, if you dont notice the turn, apply more pressure a second time, and so on till you can see the turn and then you got a idea more or less of how much pressure to apply, just memorize the feel of it.


----------



## bad news

how would i remove 1 shot from a leather wallet ? i stripped when i first started and now i want to re strip it ...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 18 2008, 04:45 PM~11123204
> *how would i remove 1 shot from a leather wallet ? i stripped when i first started and now i want to re strip it ...
> *


 :dunno: good question.


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 21 2008, 06:31 PM~11143135
> *:dunno: good question.
> *


 red hot degreaser and a scotch pad


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

MORE OF ZACHS WORK IN PROGRESS HE DID ALL THE PATTERNS AND EVERYTHING ....


----------



## zfelix

thanks popeye heres some more work guys


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11116597
> *steel wool is not the easiest.....it also depends on if your using real gold leaf or compostion gold, aluminum leaf or silver leaf. all the fake stuff needs more course material to turn, and the real stuff takes light material(velvet)...another factor is how long you let the leaf sit for after applying it....if you didnt let the sizing set long enough the leafing will lift when you go to turn it, if you let it set too long the leaf wont stick. what ive found is best is apply some pressure as you turn, if you dont notice the turn, apply more pressure a second time, and so on till you can see the turn and then you got a idea more or less of how much pressure to apply, just memorize the feel of it. *



best advice.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

ttt


----------



## DREEGZ

zfelix , your work is incredible man, really clean!


----------



## majikmike0118

some leaf practice i just did leafing is definately an art form and requires alot of practice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 24 2008, 04:14 AM~11166132
> *best advice.......... :thumbsup:
> *


one thing really important and may be a lil more important than that....learned this from Danny D... listen to it as you turn.....if you listen closely you could hear the turn and if you keep the sound consistant you know your turns will come out even :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 26 2008, 10:21 AM~11183403
> *one thing really important and may be a lil more important than that....learned this from Danny D... listen to it as you turn.....if you listen closely you could hear the turn and if you keep the sound consistant you know your turns will come out even  :biggrin:
> *



damn thats some matrix type shit...... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

can you guys who are doin leafing show pics of what you are using to turn the leaf? it would be greatly appreciated i am a beginner trying to get it right :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## bad news

can you guys give some tips on how to make dots ? please


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 27 2008, 10:19 PM~11192729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful.... hey zach how long you waited before turning the leaf.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 27 2008, 08:19 PM~11192729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful work bro, you can tell who your learnin from :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 28 2008, 01:03 AM~11194490
> *can you guys give some tips on how to make dots ? please
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 28 2008, 06:47 PM~11200739
> *beautiful work bro, you can tell who your learnin from  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Al 

and badnews use the back of the brush


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Can I have one of those toilet paper rolls? Im running low. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11200898
> *thanks Al
> 
> and badnews use the back of the brush
> *


use the wooden part right ?


----------



## zfelix

yes sir

it depends on how thined your paint is and how much paint u have on it to determine the size of the dot 

the less paint on the back of it the smaller dot u can get 

the more paint on it its just gonna drip right off


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 28 2008, 10:20 PM~11203017
> *yes sir
> 
> it depends on how thined your paint is and how much paint u have on it to determine the size of the dot
> 
> the less paint on the back of it the smaller dot u can get
> 
> the more paint on it its just gonna drip right off
> *


thanks for the adivice


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 28 2008, 06:31 AM~11194771
> *beautiful.... hey zach how long you waited before turning the leaf.
> *


x2
u missed my question.....


----------



## bad news

why do people cut down the handle on there brushes ? to a nub


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 29 2008, 04:15 AM~11204099
> *x2
> u missed my question.....
> *


Honestly I don't remember usually its 20 mins but its hot as fuck in vegas and things tend to dry faster lol so It didnt sit too long it all depends on your weather


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 30 2008, 04:02 AM~11213270
> *Honestly I don't remember usually its 20 mins but its hot as fuck in vegas and things tend to dry faster lol so It didnt sit too long it all depends on your weather
> *



WITH THE HUMIDITY IN MIAMI.... JUST BOUT THE SAME.. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 26 2008, 12:51 PM~11183873
> *can you guys who are doin leafing show pics of what you are using to turn the leaf? it would be greatly appreciated i am a beginner trying to get it right :thumbsup:
> *




x2 :dunno:


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 24 2008, 03:13 AM~11165924
> *thanks popeye heres some more work guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 29 2008, 10:28 PM~11212496
> *why do people cut down the handle on there brushes ? to a nub
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 29 2008, 10:28 PM~11212496
> *why do people cut down the handle on there brushes ? to a nub
> *


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

SUM OF MY STUFF


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 12 2008, 09:46 PM~11330019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice leafing homie


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

I need to get back to practicing


----------



## xSSive

anyone use those plastic bottles to store their paint.....like this


http://www.dickblick.com/zz049/93/



bought a bunch of these, tired of paint dripping down the side of the can. Does it effect the shelf life of the paint?


----------



## low350




----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 21 2008, 08:06 AM~11401271
> *anyone use those plastic bottles to store their paint.....like this
> http://www.dickblick.com/zz049/93/
> bought a bunch of these, tired of paint dripping down the side of the can.  Does it effect the shelf life of the paint?
> *


 I was thinking of getting some. But I was worried that the plastic might react to the paint so I need to find out if there is a special type to use :dunno: I read that if you store them upside down it better cuz the paint wont "skim over" as easily. But I'd like some more info on this as well :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive

thats what I'm worried about, the paint skimming over cause the bottle isn't tight enough. I haven't put any paint in them yet, I've had them for a couple weeks but I got a fuckload of paint, and I don't want it all to go to waste cause of these bottles. I've seen some people use them, but these guys do this shit all the time and probably burn through paint quicker.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

JUST FINISHED HOMIES RIDE FOR ROLLERZ L.A.
LEAF WORK
















WITH COLOR


----------



## Mr. 412

Here's mine finished up ...


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Been Stripping and Scrolling for a couple of months still practicing let me know what you think and if u have any tips or advice 


Dont Mind the middle was just messing around









XBOX 360









Just Practicing


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

:wave:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

DID SOME LEAF WORK ON MY LAC, JUST NEED TO OUTLINE THE SIDES...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

TOOK SOME BETTER PICS OF CADILLAC I DID FOR HOMIE FROM ROLLERZ.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Sep 9 2008, 10:10 PM~11563535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID SOME LEAF WORK ON MY LAC, JUST NEED TO OUTLINE THE SIDES...
> *



looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

for luxurioslac


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.




----------



## degre576

nice


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH TO STRIPE AND LEAF A 2005 COROLLA ? ITS FOR MY MOM , SHE BEEN WANTING IT DONE BUT NOW I GOT SUM FERIA SO WHATS THE TICKET ?? KINDA WANT SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT DIFFERENT THAT WAS DONE ON THAT CADDY FROM ROLLERZ


----------



## Switchblade

Where do you get the pinstripping brushes? It's something i've always wanted to try.


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 3 2008, 06:48 AM~11767709
> *Where do you get the pinstripping brushes? It's something i've always wanted to try.
> *


COAST AIRBRUSH in Cali They ship :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 3 2008, 10:44 AM~11768914
> *COAST AIRBRUSH in Cali They ship :biggrin:
> *


Do they have a website?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 4 2008, 07:53 AM~11776028
> *Do they have a website?
> *


coastairbrush.com :uh:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 4 2008, 10:19 AM~11776626
> *coastairbrush.com  :uh:
> *


 :uh: Found it after I posted that.


----------



## Kadillac G

just ordered the pinstriping and leafing kit from coast airbrush


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Sep 9 2008, 11:16 PM~11563605
> *TOOK SOME BETTER PICS OF CADILLAC I DID FOR HOMIE FROM ROLLERZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK :cheesy:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

JUST NEED TO FINISH WITH SOME OUTLINES.........


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Sep 9 2008, 11:10 PM~11563535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID SOME LEAF WORK ON MY LAC, JUST NEED TO OUTLINE THE SIDES...
> *


 :0 :worship: :around:  :wow: :0 :worship: :around:  :wow: :0 :worship: :around:  :wow: :0 :worship: :around:  :wow:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

No newbie here..so that puts me out.. But I do have 11 books (25 leafs per book) of FRM Italian Aluminum leaf 5.5" x 5.5" to sell.. $5 a book ( 2 book min 3bux shipping) or $40 for the whole lot shipped.. Also have about ten Davinci 700 sword stripers... these are not Cheapy striping brushes... these are "Long Line" brushes for pulling just that ..long lines and radius's etc. ( although I use them for all my striping ) These will help when doing those long lines .. they hold the paint well .. Night and day between a series 10 (Blue wrap Mack) and a Davinci... These retail for $25 each + shipping.. You can have them for $20ea. shipped..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

its a good topic i am starting to do leaf and it was a lot ot help :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Oct 12 2008, 08:23 AM~11842208
> *No newbie here..so that puts me out.. But I do have 11 books (25 leafs per book) of FRM Italian Aluminum leaf 5.5" x 5.5" to sell.. $5 a book ( 2 book min 3bux shipping) or $40 for the whole lot shipped..  Also have about ten Davinci 700 sword stripers... these are not Cheapy striping brushes... these are "Long Line" brushes for pulling just that ..long lines and radius's etc. ( although I use them for all my striping ) These will help when doing those long lines .. they hold the paint well .. Night and day between a series 10 (Blue wrap Mack) and a Davinci... These retail for $25 each + shipping.. You can have them for $20ea. shipped..
> *




PM sent, I'll take all the 11 books and couple brushes :biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

all leaf sold but 2 brushes remain.. Brass ferrol Davinci 700 only one importer on the west coast (nation wide really.. ) Google and see... http://www.moseart.com/pinstbru.htm (Sid Moses, older the heck.. but super nice guy..but his web prices never match the actual cost  ) I have to buy these in lots of 15 to get a good deal.....


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Just for kicks I will post a video link to show using a Scroll brush.. It looks like a few of you are trying to use a sword striper to do scrolls... that is a real tough way to do scrolls and limits the flow of the designs.. sound good ? I'm no expert nor one to tell anybody how to do their jobs just trying to help.. what I seen on this thread looks real good ..Keep at it guyz.... www.signspeeweedesisn.com


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

JUST FINISHED WITH SOME COLOR.......


----------



## degre576

looks good


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

Whuz up men! Jus cruzin thru...keep it commin!!IT JUS TAKES TIME!!!








































SSSEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Scroll striping 101.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4


----------



## xSSive




----------



## carlosjimenez

what would you all recommend for a beginner that has never done pinstriping before...what would you recommend for paints and brushes...alot of everybodys work on here looks really good but i think i would just mess up all the time!!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Oct 21 2008, 09:15 AM~11927548
> *what would you all recommend for a beginner that has never done pinstriping before...what would you recommend for paints and brushes...alot of everybodys work on here looks really good but i think i would just mess up all the time!!
> *


buy a mack 00 brush and a can of one shot paint


----------



## carlosjimenez

how do you all get each side to line up so well...i think once i start trying i will do one side good but mess up on the other or both...but who knows i guess im'a have to just try and start practicing alot...how many times do you use each brush before you replace it with a new one? and what proper cleaner can i use dto clean my brushes good?


----------



## pi4short

*What brand of leaf is the best for turning silver and gold leaf....?* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Oct 18 2008, 03:58 PM~11904874
> *Scroll striping 101..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4
> *


i dont know what im doing wrong lol but i cant get my scrolling brush to work right.


----------



## degre576

did this for a homie, still need more practice though









[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 24 2008, 05:42 PM~11965208
> *did this for a homie, still need more practice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose

Cisneros in san diego just showing a lil love...car came out good


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Sep 9 2008, 09:16 PM~11563605
> *TOOK SOME BETTER PICS OF CADILLAC I DID FOR HOMIE FROM ROLLERZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## streetking

any one got ane pics of pinstriping with a pinstriped lady and then pinstriping around it, i got a pic i gotta find it of what im talkin about, just wonderin if there was more


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 29 2008, 08:05 PM~12011470
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 16 2008, 04:07 PM~11885587
> *Whuz up men! Jus cruzin thru...keep it commin!!IT JUS TAKES TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSSEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24

done a whole pile of cars in the last while.
here is just a taste of em.  
















































































enjoy.


----------



## cheloRO75




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Kadillac G

good work guys!!! :thumbsup: 

quick question, i havent used my brushes in a couple of weeks but i always clean them and oil them when im done practicing. all of a sudden my brushes are hard as a rock now. it seems the tips dont want to come apart. i tried using my thinner and brush oil to fix it but nothing. any suggestions or are my brushes done. they are mack 00 and mack 000


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Nov 2 2008, 01:21 AM~12037367
> *any one got ane pics of pinstriping with a pinstriped lady and then pinstriping around it, i got a pic i gotta find it of what im talkin about, just wonderin if there was more
> *


something like this is what im talkin about, anymore pics of somethin like this??


----------



## qsbigchev

nice


----------



## zfelix

havnt posted nothing in a while so heres a fender i did i'll post pis of the complete bike tomarrow


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 4 2008, 04:07 PM~12060197
> *done a whole pile of cars in the last while.
> here is just a taste of em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy.
> *


 :0 I like that style...I'm gonna mimic some of that in my practice


----------



## SERIOUS

I just recently started back up.Not gonna bother posting pics. Its all crap so far .My own fault for not practicing. I just ordered a wizard vortex # 1 and a # 2 . Should those be good for beginer scrolling? 

I used some of that Mona lisa brand leafing stuff. and it didnt seem to work that good. Maybe its me .Just seems like the size didnt take the leaf well. It was one of those pens tho . Oh well its just practice for now. better to waste the cheap stuff.


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 12 2008, 08:26 PM~12141140
> *havnt posted nothing in a while so heres a fender i did i'll post pis of the complete bike tomarrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 14 2008, 07:09 PM~12159896
> *I just recently started back up.Not gonna bother posting pics. Its all crap so far .My own fault for not practicing. I just ordered a wizard vortex # 1 and a # 2 . Should those be good for beginer scrolling?
> 
> I used some of that Mona lisa brand leafing stuff. and it didnt seem to work that good. Maybe its me .Just seems like the size didnt take the leaf well. It was one of those pens tho . Oh well its just practice for now. better to waste the cheap stuff.
> *




are you using one shot size? I was using this white milky shit...turn out its water based. Try one shot and see if you have better luck...just make sure to not leave any pools of size


----------



## xSSive

here's the new setup.....


----------



## zfelix

lol i member when my box used to be that clean and organized LOL


----------



## sic713

x2


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 17 2008, 08:44 AM~12178908
> *are you using one shot size?  I was using this white milky shit...turn out its water based.  Try one shot and see if you have better luck...just make sure to not leave any pools of size
> *


 No ...I've got some water based stuff call wunder size. Kinda hard to work with it pools easily and doing more than one syroke with the brush leave lines where it overlaps. Then I got one of those mona lisa size pens at the craft store and some of the verigated gold . The pen looks like the same shit as the wunder size .White milky says wait till it goes clear then put on the leaf. But the leaf dont stick too good especially around the edges.. anyway ,I'm slowly experimenting with different stuff. I'll eventualy get some one shot size.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 17 2008, 04:50 PM~12183355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the new setup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Very nice...Where did you find that box? How much was it? I've been wanting to get those bottles too. They have some at the craft stores and dollar stores .But I'm afraid to get just any bottles. Do they need to be special plastic to not react with the paint? Is that all one shot?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Nov 18 2008, 01:16 AM~12188117-->
> 
> 
> 
> No ...I've got some water based stuff call wunder size. Kinda hard to work with it pools easily and doing more than one syroke with the brush leave lines where it overlaps. Then I got one of those mona lisa size pens at the craft store and some of the verigated gold . The pen looks like the same shit as the wunder size .White milky says wait till it goes clear then put on the leaf. But the leaf dont stick too good especially around the edges.. anyway ,I'm slowly experimenting with different stuff. I'll eventualy get some one shot size.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake, I was using a water based size. I got some one-shot and its turned out a million times better. Think about it water tends to bead up so coverage is tougher. I owe this info to peewee the pinstriper though. I guess there are some people out there that can leaf with that wunder size but I'll stick to one-shot.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 18 2008, 01:20 AM~12188148
> *:biggrin:  Very nice...Where did you find that box? How much was it? I've been wanting to get those bottles too. They have some at the craft stores and dollar stores .But I'm afraid to get just any bottles. Do they need to be special plastic to not react with the paint? Is that all one shot?
> *



its all one-shot

they're like 99 bucks or something like that
http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Consumer-020...27032775&sr=8-2


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 17 2008, 08:52 PM~12186773
> *lol i member when my box used to be that clean and organized LOL
> *


NOW IT LOOK'S LIKE DANNY'S :0 ...............


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 18 2008, 04:28 PM~12193810
> *NOW IT LOOK'S LIKE DANNY'S :0 ...............
> *



:yes: 

over spray and all :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 18 2008, 11:30 AM~12191008
> *I made the same mistake, I was using a water based size.  I got some one-shot and its turned out a million times better.  Think about it water tends to bead up so coverage is tougher.  I owe this info to peewee the pinstriper though.  I guess there are some people out there that can leaf with that wunder size but I'll stick to one-shot.
> its all one-shot
> 
> they're like 99 bucks or something like that
> http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Consumer-020...27032775&sr=8-2
> *


  I'll have to get some one shot then. I should have just got it to begin with but the guy at the art store recommended the wunder size. All part of the learning process. I'm gonna stick to just working on my lines for now anyway... Thanks for the advise


----------



## zfelix

something differnt










stll needs clear (shitty cellphone pic :uh: )


----------



## zfelix

practice


----------



## xSSive

:dunno:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## xSSive




----------



## degre576

Another sign for a homie.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

xssive, lookin good! Hey some of that stuff in that box look Real familiar! :biggrin: I have a Helmet cam I use when out riding quads and driving legends cars.. I was thinkin' about strappin' it on my melon next time I stripe up a car.. LOL! When I do I will post it here.. and in this thread for sure.. (I'll just make sure the shop is sealed tight since I'll be sure to look like a retard!) but it might help someone on their journey to learning this craft and give a differant perspective from your normal video tape of a stripe job. http://www.youtube.com/user/peeweethepinstriper


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 6 2008, 10:08 AM~12352492
> *xssive, lookin good! Hey some of that stuff in that box look Real familiar! :biggrin:  I have a Helmet cam I use when out riding quads and driving legends cars.. I was thinkin' about strappin' it on my melon next time I stripe up a car.. LOL! When I do I will post it here.. and in this thread for sure.. (I'll just make sure the shop is sealed tight since I'll be sure to look like a retard!) but it might help someone on their journey to learning this craft and give a differant perspective from your normal video tape of  a stripe job. http://www.youtube.com/user/peeweethepinstriper
> *


Thanks, still a long ways to go




Just a "few" things :cheesy: 

Let me know when you're selling more of those brushes, I've fallen in love with them......


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 17 2008, 05:50 PM~12183355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats that in the bottom left corner, pistachios? :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

1st ATTEMPT @ STRIPING 



















2ND ATTEMPT @ STRIPPING


----------



## xSSive




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 AM~12367854
> *whats that in the bottom left corner, pistachios?  :cheesy:
> *




bottom right you mean? Popsicle sticks for stirring paint


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

whats that in the bottom left corner, pistachios? LOL!........ Hey Hot stuff.. get the food off yer mind and get back to striping!LOL! xssive, those panels are lookin' great! I just got 10 more Davincis.. I'll part with 2 if you want them..


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12382634
> *whats that in the bottom left corner, pistachios?  LOL!........        Hey Hot stuff.. get the food off yer mind and get back to striping!LOL!    xssive, those panels are lookin' great!  I just got 10 more Davincis.. I'll part with 2 if you want them..
> *




Thanks, Eventually I'll get there one day  



Yeah I'll take em' let me know how much. :cheesy:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

xSSive, pm the address and I
ll get them right out..


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Thanks Joe, I got it, these will ship out today..


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 11 2008, 08:15 AM~12398459
> *Thanks Joe, I got it, these will ship out today..
> *




thank you sir....


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 20 2008, 01:25 AM~12208341
> *something differnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stll needs clear (shitty cellphone pic :uh: )
> *


----------



## zfelix

panel job on a elco


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 13 2008, 03:37 AM~12419143
> *panel job on a elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this elco is sick...do u have the link to the build up topic??


----------



## xSSive




----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Im having trouble scrolling designs im using a bobbo mack scrolling brush but it seems that the paint wont stay on the brush and it feels like it gets dry to quick and i cant even do a simple small design please give me any tips to use and try


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 13 2008, 02:37 AM~12419143
> *panel job on a elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats shit is tight zak!


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 21 2007, 06:19 PM~7950437
> *man i gotta start some time
> *


im starting today :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Dec 16 2008, 02:19 PM~12446782
> *Im having trouble scrolling designs im using a bobbo mack scrolling brush but it seems that the paint wont stay on the brush and it feels like it gets dry to quick and i cant even do a simple small design please give me any tips to use and try
> *


 I'm having similar issues.. Got a wizard vortex a couple weeks ago. I'm thinking that I need to reduce the paint some more so that it will flow to the tip better. But right now I'm practicing on newsprint paper till I get better. If the paint is too thin it bleeds into the paper and spreads. When I tried it on a painted surface it got a little better. I'm not too happy with the "wv" though. Seems stiffer than I thought it would be. What are any opinions on them or any other scrolling brushes..Thanks 

I'm gonna post a few pics pretty soon


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 13 2008, 02:37 AM~12419143
> *panel job on a elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NUTHIN TO BRAG ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

this is my first try at this and i love but not as good as u bad asses yet :thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 16 2008, 03:13 PM~12446717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 sweet bro


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 21 2008, 10:36 AM~12220287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 17 2008, 06:39 PM~12459196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first try at this and i love but not as good as u bad asses yet :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: Damn good start.


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Dec 17 2008, 09:37 PM~12460402
> *:cheesy:  Damn good start.
> *


thanks bro i'm going to be in this topic more often :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 17 2008, 07:39 PM~12459196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first try at this and i love but not as good as u bad asses yet :thumbsup:
> *





keep practicin' it'll come......thats all it takes is practice.....I've been practicin' for almost 2 years and I got a LONG ways to go.....Don't let it get you down, and whatever you do, don't stop practicin' cause you'll lose it and have to start all over....TRUST ME.


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 18 2008, 11:00 AM~12464997
> *keep practicin' it'll come......thats all it takes is practice.....I've been practicin' for almost 2 years and I got a LONG ways to go.....Don't let it get you down, and whatever you do, don't stop practicin' cause you'll lose it and have to start all over....TRUST ME.
> *


thanks bro i wont stop


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 16 2008, 04:13 PM~12446717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick :0


----------



## SERIOUS

Hers the last practice peice I've done. Getting ready for a panel for my kid that will look like darth vader. This was done on newsprint paper with metallic silver one shot. Used my new wizard vortex 1 and an excaliber 000. shitty cell pic.... not that it looks great anyway..LOL


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Dec 19 2008, 06:19 PM~12478924
> *Hers the last practice peice I've done. Getting ready for a panel for my kid that will look like darth vader. This was done on newsprint paper with metallic silver one shot. Used my new wizard vortex 1 and an excaliber 000. shitty cell pic.... not that it looks great anyway..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum Beavis!!! Looks good!!! Keep up the prcatice!!!!!


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 20 2008, 01:06 PM~12483386
> *Dayum Beavis!!! Looks good!!! Keep up the prcatice!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## lowriv1972

Here are a couple of panels Ive been working on, they are X-Mas presents. The Leasure Acres one isnt finished yet!!


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 22 2008, 02:39 AM~12496478
> *Here are a couple of panels Ive been working on, they are X-Mas presents. The Leasure Acres one isnt finished yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## _BANDIT_




----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Here's what I use for scrolling (pretty common among us out here in the west) . but ask 5 stripers and get 10 answers.. They are Scharff 2110 Kazan liners . Kazan Squirrel hair is the softest.. http://www.mackbrush.com/brushinfo2.htm See my video on Youtube for one in action.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4 These suckers are sweet.. And yes you do have to reduce the paint a bit more. Always use One shot Reducers to reduce the paint, never use paint thinner or mineral spirits (it is not recommended). http://www.1shot.com/home.html And take it from my buddy Joey... this guy knows his shit.. http://members.tripod.com/Inflite/ ... I do however have 2 Mack (first run) Wizard Typhoons $20 Shipped and as always buy my Typhoons and get a free gift.. just ask my friend Xssive.. LOL!


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Paint can trick... Here's what I do ..pop the NEW can open, drop in two clean nuts (9/16's work good for me) close the lid REAL good.. then take and poke a small hole in the lid close to the edge (real small) then take a wood screw and thread it in a ways.. now next time you use yer paint give it a good few shakes.. Now with rattle can style! un screw the "screw" and sqeeze out the desired amount ... keep in mind only open your new cans ... partial cans will scim over ( although I have had some success blowing into the partial cans (CO2 in your exhaled breath) upon closing them.... Now paint is used pretty much used all the way up, no scimming, no showing up pokin' holes in dried up paint as your client wonders if he is making the right choice having you stripe his car...Do I need to post a picture?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 23 2008, 10:03 PM~12512287
> *Here's what I use for scrolling (pretty common among us out here in the west) . but ask 5 stripers and get 10 answers.. They are Scharff 2110 Kazan liners . Kazan Squirrel hair is the softest.. http://www.mackbrush.com/brushinfo2.htm  See my video on Youtube for one in action..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4  These suckers are sweet.. And yes you do have to reduce the paint a bit more. Always use One shot Reducers to reduce the paint, never use paint thinner or mineral spirits (it is not recommended).  http://www.1shot.com/home.html  And  take it from my buddy Joey... this guy knows his shit.. http://members.tripod.com/Inflite/  ... I do however have 2 Mack (first run) Wizard Typhoons $20 Shipped and as always buy my Typhoons and get a free gift.. just ask my friend  Xssive.. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Free gifts....AND quick shipper


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 22 2008, 04:39 AM~12496478
> *Here are a couple of panels Ive been working on, they are X-Mas presents. The Leasure Acres one isnt finished yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice where do ya get these practice panels...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 26 2008, 11:03 PM~12534717
> *nice where do ya get these practice panels...
> *


I get mine at AB Supply, they have a website, let me look around and see if I can find teh website.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12512287
> *Here's what I use for scrolling (pretty common among us out here in the west) . but ask 5 stripers and get 10 answers.. They are Scharff 2110 Kazan liners . Kazan Squirrel hair is the softest.. http://www.mackbrush.com/brushinfo2.htm  See my video on Youtube for one in action..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4  These suckers are sweet.. And yes you do have to reduce the paint a bit more. Always use One shot Reducers to reduce the paint, never use paint thinner or mineral spirits (it is not recommended).  http://www.1shot.com/home.html  And  take it from my buddy Joey... this guy knows his shit.. http://members.tripod.com/Inflite/  ... I do however have 2 Mack (first run) Wizard Typhoons $20 Shipped and as always buy my Typhoons and get a free gift.. just ask my friend  Xssive.. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

whats up to all those out there that remember me...i started the thread, good to see its still going 100 pages plus. Keep up the good work all....ive been out of a long time, in arnolds words "i'll be back"


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 29 2008, 01:57 AM~12549262
> *whats up to all those out there that remember me...i started the thread, good to see its still going 100 pages plus. Keep up the good work all....ive been out of a long time, in arnolds words "i'll be back"
> *



GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK YOU GAVE ME A FEW GOOD TIPS.....


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 29 2008, 12:57 AM~12549262
> *whats up to all those out there that remember me...i started the thread, good to see its still going 100 pages plus. Keep up the good work all....ive been out of a long time, in arnolds words "i'll be back"
> *





do the damn thing


----------



## MISTER ED

*FROM:</span>










:biggrin:*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 29 2008, 10:59 AM~12551045
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK YOU GAVE ME A FEW GOOD TIPS.....
> *


 :thumbsup: maybe now ill have to ask for tips cause im scared to touch a brush and see what i do now its been soo long...lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 30 2008, 09:33 AM~12559510
> *do the damn thing
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622

who does chep striping and leafing in south los angeles?


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 3 2009, 10:33 AM~12592821
> *who does chep striping and leafing in south los angeles?
> *


Probably the same guy that did these murals that are chipping and flaking off.. .....


----------



## mrtungring6622

damn lol


----------



## mrtungring6622

i need some leafing done on my cadi im in gardena. anybody near me?


----------



## Texano85

Does anybody know how to apply gold leaf or a quick way.


----------



## wimone

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! THIS WAS A 24"X36" PANEL I DID FOR MY BOOTH AT THE SHOWS!!! SEE YA SOON AND KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS

Here's my x-mas presents from the wife.... A new iwata eclipse sbs airbrush and a stanely fat max catilever tool box. Now I got a place to keep all my supplies :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

Definitely not the greatest, but I've been in Cancun for 8 days and with the holidays, I've been outta practice for a few weeks...... :dunno:

I ended up stopping on this piece, had to stop and get dinner ready :cheesy:


----------



## degre576

something over christmas break


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Degre, that's bitchen!


----------



## degre576

thanx peewee


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 9 2009, 12:24 AM~12650312
> *Here's my x-mas presents from the wife.... A new iwata eclipse sbs airbrush and a stanely fat max catilever tool box. Now I got a place to keep all my supplies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aw, i see you play them drums too eh?


----------



## dj servum

Im new to the pinstriping game. I was just wondering how can i post some of my art work up! It's ok work, i've only been doing it for a few months now. but to the hell with it. gotta start somewhere right! could someone help me out. :uh:


----------



## degre576

here is some mo


----------



## degre576

They repainted the hood in this monte. So the wanted some stripes on it so it wouldnt look so plain jane.


----------



## degre576




----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by dj servum_@Jan 14 2009, 06:31 PM~12705229
> *Im new to the pinstriping game. I was just wondering how can i post some of my art work up! It's ok work, i've only been doing it for a few months now. but to the hell with it. gotta start somewhere right! could someone help me out. :uh:
> *



photobucket werks for me homie.


----------



## degre576




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

SOME OF MY LATEST LEAF WORK 

BEFORE AND AFTER PICS


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Jan 14 2009, 10:16 PM~12707978
> *SOME OF MY LATEST LEAF WORK
> 
> BEFORE AND AFTER PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 06:44 PM~12705864
> *here is some mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is ti your v star bro?

i have the same i customize it since oktober!!! i hope im ready with it in april


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 15 2009, 05:53 AM~12710999
> *is ti your v star bro?
> 
> i have the same i customize it since oktober!!! i hope im ready with it in april
> *



Not mine, a guy wanted some stripes on it.


----------



## Lolohopper

My first work with 1shot


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 14 2009, 03:51 PM~12704191
> *aw, i see you play them drums too eh?
> *


yessir


----------



## bowtie ragtops

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Jan 14 2009, 09:16 PM~12707978
> *SOME OF MY LATEST LEAF WORK
> 
> BEFORE AND AFTER PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the wife is very happy.. this is her grocery hauler
been around alot of strippers in the last 20 years i seen them come and go.. begin and abandon the hobby but tony is a true future pinstriper he will be doing my personal projects from now on.... i am a very picky person and he has meet that in his work..... who would of ever thought that hes down a few blocks from my shop this hole time..... good work ton may life keep blessing your talent

he will be doing my sons frame the one in my avatar and the hole car its been on hold for a while because of some strippers that where spouse to do it but just cant keep there word ... but the project will get finished now... and we can finally put it back together
:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

New practice piece... I'm getting there.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 16 2009, 09:24 PM~12728830
> *New practice piece...  I'm getting there.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## xSSive

quick one before I head to work....colors didn't go together like I thought they would (maybe its the white background :dunno and it's a little busy but whatever.....


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 19 2009, 02:26 PM~12750203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 PM~12718809
> *yessir
> *


so boss! me too.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

ADDED MORE PINSTRIPING TO THIS CADDY I DID AWHILE BACK...


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 20 2009, 03:02 PM~12762294
> *so boss! me too.
> *


That's cool... I'm not very good .But its fun


----------



## xSSive




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 10 2008, 05:14 PM~10133314
> *Nice tools box for 1shot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any1 know where i can get a box like this, i seen em in chrome before but it was a wile ago


----------



## SERIOUS

Anyone have the Gary Jenson video on leafing? How is it? I'm having trouble getting it right but I wanna make sure I get the right vid..


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

http://moseart.com/painting.htm scroll down about mid page







as for the videos .. Ask Gary himself..(tell him Peewee from Cali says Hi) http://www.myspace.com/garyjenson


----------



## SERIOUS

Yeah, I sent him a friend request last nite... I watched the short demo video and already see a couple things I'm doing wrong. So, I'm gonna go ahead and buy the dvd. I'm trying to use loose silver leaf which is pissing me off . I need to get patent leaf. I'm also not getting the dry time right. I either apply the leaf too soon or too late. I also keep tearing the leaf when trying to turn it. Patience, Practice, and the right info I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## xSSive




----------



## crenshaw magraw

any 1 have any pointers for doing 3 color daggers?
i can do 2 colors with no problem, but when ever i try to do more than 2 colors i always end up messing up.

i ended up takin the lines off this panel i was practicing on.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 24 2008, 04:03 AM~12512287
> *Here's what I use for scrolling (pretty common among us out here in the west) . but ask 5 stripers and get 10 answers.. They are Scharff 2110 Kazan liners . Kazan Squirrel hair is the softest.. http://www.mackbrush.com/brushinfo2.htm  See my video on Youtube for one in action..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4  These suckers are sweet.. And yes you do have to reduce the paint a bit more. Always use One shot Reducers to reduce the paint, never use paint thinner or mineral spirits (it is not recommended).  http://www.1shot.com/home.html  And  take it from my buddy Joey... this guy knows his shit.. http://members.tripod.com/Inflite/  ... I do however have 2 Mack (first run) Wizard Typhoons $20 Shipped and as always buy my Typhoons and get a free gift.. just ask my friend  Xssive.. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm that glove and brush really flow together,awesome scroll work and nice video.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 have the wizards scrolling dvd?
lookin to buy a copy.


----------



## 1229

the future of pinstripping


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447323


----------



## crenshaw magraw

ttt


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 6 2009, 11:18 PM~12931692
> *any1 have the wizards scrolling dvd?
> lookin to buy a copy.
> *




I have the kafka scrolling dvd.....I'll give it to ya for half. plus shipping


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 4 2009, 10:52 AM~12903157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Xssive, Looking real good! pretty well balanceed.. And with that glove it gives me some Bad ass dance moves!  Crenshaw..x'plain " any 1 have any pointers for doing 3 color daggers?"


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Feb 8 2009, 03:27 PM~12940606
> *Xssive, Looking real good! pretty well balanceed..  And with that glove it gives me some Bad ass dance moves!  Crenshaw..x'plain " any 1 have any pointers for doing 3 color daggers?"
> *


when doin 3 color daggers are u supose to use the same amout of every color or to your taste?
i think i try to use the same amount of color on my 3 color daggers, i ened up over crowding it.


----------



## jake.blancas

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 8 2009, 10:06 AM~12941082
> *when doin 3 color daggers are u supose to use the same amout of every color or to your taste?
> i think i try to use the same amount of color on my 3 color daggers, i ened up over crowding it.
> *


IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT TOTUM POLES?? THEN SPACE OUT THE TOTUM POLE EVEN ENOUGH TO STRIPE IN AT LEAST 3 COLORS


----------



## crenshaw magraw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJjXdcqHqx4
since when did this become the cool thing to do?


what ever happened to learning brush control and doin your own designs free hand or atleast with a stabilo centered line.


----------



## SERIOUS

Just another product to take your $$$$ I'm not a big fan of the premade stencils. Even though I'm just starting out. I'd rather make my own skulls and stuff. Thats all part of having your own style. I would probly try the air brush pinstriping. but I would make my own stencils..


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12512287
> *Here's what I use for scrolling (pretty common among us out here in the west) . but ask 5 stripers and get 10 answers.. They are Scharff 2110 Kazan liners . Kazan Squirrel hair is the softest.. http://www.mackbrush.com/brushinfo2.htm  See my video on Youtube for one in action..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4  These suckers are sweet.. And yes you do have to reduce the paint a bit more. Always use One shot Reducers to reduce the paint, never use paint thinner or mineral spirits (it is not recommended).  http://www.1shot.com/home.html  And  take it from my buddy Joey... this guy knows his shit.. http://members.tripod.com/Inflite/  ... I do however have 2 Mack (first run) Wizard Typhoons $20 Shipped and as always buy my Typhoons and get a free gift.. just ask my friend  Xssive.. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I picked one up last week and it works great...Thanks Peewee


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 have a copy of WIZARDS SCROLL DVD they wanna sell?


----------



## xSSive




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 9 2009, 10:26 PM~12952984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice what brush are u using?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12953484
> *nice what brush are u using?
> *



Kafka #3 most of the time....sometimes a #0,1, or 5....

startin to mess with a Scharff 2110 but nothing worth postin yet, its a totally different feel than a Kafka


----------



## SERIOUS

GOLD SIZE... what the hell am I doing wrong :angry: Anyone try or use the Kustom Shop fast dry size.. ordered some and I still cant get get good results. says its ready in 15 min. I tried 10, 15, and 30 min. and everytime it comes out crappy . either the leaf wont stick or it tears when spining. Should I be using One Shot? Maybe I just need practice but seems like it should be more str8 forward than this. I'm doing something wrong and can't figure it out....Sorry, needed to vent..LOL


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Feb 9 2009, 11:18 PM~12957677
> *GOLD SIZE... what the hell am I doing wrong  :angry:  Anyone try or use the Kustom Shop fast dry size.. ordered some and I still cant get get good results. says its ready in 15 min. I tried 10, 15, and 30 min. and everytime it comes out crappy . either the leaf wont stick or it tears when spining. Should I be using One Shot? Maybe I just need practice but seems like it should be more str8 forward than this. I'm doing something wrong and can't figure it out....Sorry, needed to vent..LOL
> *



are you talking about that LUCOS or whatever? I have some, never tried it before. I use 1 Shot. I wait upwards of an hour before I can lay stuff out. You have to be careful NOT to pool any of the glue. It HAS to be a thin layer. anywhere it pools up the leaf won't stick (it looks like its sticking but when you go to spin, you'll spin it right off)...You'll know this because when you lay the leaf it will look like its bubbling right away....like little tiny blisters. It doesn't matter how long you wait that shit will never be ready. And by the time it is ready, the rest of your stuff will have lost its window. 

SPINNING is delicate, it takes practice......start really delicate and apply more pressure if necessary, but some times I barely need to touch the leaf to get a really nice spin....sometimes I gotta press more firmly


I been practicing for 2 years and it still feels like I have no clue what I'm doing sometimes, it takes time....hang in there.


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks bro, Maybe I'm putting it on too thick. The stuff I ordered from TCB global is Kustom Shop brand gold size. I got this because it said that it was fast and would be ready to guild in 15 minutes. Maybe thats the other problem. Maybe I'm not ready for fast drying stuff. Maybe I need a longer window to work with :dunno: Well I'm get off my ass and go try again... :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

I'm in Minnesota so the window before its ready to leaf takes longer. try thinner coats first. Or maybe you're trying to put it on too soon. I know i rushed before.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i used luco gold size and it works great, i usually put it on sorda thin, and give it the ol knucke check after about 20 minutes,lay the leaf, wait about a half hour or more then carefullu machine turn it.

i got the feel just have to practice up on it.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 10 2009, 07:39 PM~12966137
> *i used luco gold size and it works great, i usually put it on sorda thin, and give it the ol knucke check after about 20 minutes,lay the leaf, wait about a half hour or more then carefullu machine turn it.
> 
> i got the feel just have to practice up on it.
> *



That's the trick too, the knuckle check.....doing that periodically while its drying is the key. Its practice and patience. I get anxious and excited, I want to dive right in when I do it but waiting really pays off


----------



## SWIGS

im a new to the strping and leafing game......not finished yet so let me knoe what you guys think!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12968715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a new to the strping and leafing game......not finished yet so let me knoe what you guys think!
> *



looks good. Ive got the scrolls down. now i'm trying out the dagger freehand.
Practice and patience is the key.


first attempt


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 05:04 AM~12968715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a new to the strping and leafing game......not finished yet so let me knoe what you guys think!
> *


looks good,besure to clear your leafing if u already haven't


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 have a copy of wizard scroll dvd they wanna sell?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Feb 9 2009, 10:18 PM~12957677
> *GOLD SIZE... what the hell am I doing wrong  :angry:  Anyone try or use the Kustom Shop fast dry size.. ordered some and I still cant get get good results. says its ready in 15 min. I tried 10, 15, and 30 min. and everytime it comes out crappy . either the leaf wont stick or it tears when spining. Should I be using One Shot? Maybe I just need practice but seems like it should be more str8 forward than this. I'm doing something wrong and can't figure it out....Sorry, needed to vent..LOL
> *


I use a boat varnish, I will find out what the number it is and brand. It works great!!! Its about 40 min till its tacky and it holds the leaf!!


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 11 2009, 05:02 PM~12975746
> *I use a boat varnish, I will find out what the number it is and brand. It works great!!! Its about 40 min till its tacky and it holds the leaf!!
> *


 Thanks Shane... Man I was talk'n to brandon the other day. I told him I was having trouble with the leafing and he goes "Man c'mon leafing is easy." I was like fool.... You dont know how to leaf..LOL.. he probly watched some do it and thinks it's easy cuz they had it down..LOL


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

What do you use to clear the leaf?


----------



## sic713

clear


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Looking good guyz! Crenshaw.. one more post on that CD and you get kicked out of class!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIZARDS-SCR...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Feb 12 2009, 03:50 AM~12978249
> *Looking good guyz! Crenshaw.. one more post on that CD and you get kicked out of class!   http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIZARDS-SCR...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


thanks peewee, thats pretty cheap i seen this vid go as high as 39.99 not including shippin.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 28 2007, 02:21 PM~9551794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my kawkaw poopoo.
> *


man! i started to pinstripe and did all that stuff in about a month and a half. i worked on it every day for that long and had to quit due to other projects. its been just over a year and i picked up my brushes agin yesterday. i got the bug all over agin. its funny to see all these because i gave them all away and forgot what most of then even looked like. ill get busy and post some more. i can tell its gonna take a min to get back into the groove.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 12 2009, 03:55 PM~12982166
> *man! i started to pinstripe and did all that stuff in about a month and a half. i worked on it every day for that long and had to quit due to other projects. its been just over a year and i picked up my brushes agin yesterday. i got the bug all over agin. its funny to see all these because i gave them all away and forgot what most of then even looked like. ill get busy and post some more. i can tell its gonna take a min to get back into the groove.
> *


awesome work man


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 12 2009, 10:37 AM~12983166
> *awesome work man
> *


thanks alot man. i appreciate that. im really getting pumped to do some more. panels are fun but im really feeling the simplicity of striping on cars. they wont be much for eye candy but ill do some panels too and post them. thanks agin.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 13 2009, 04:10 AM~12988560
> *thanks alot man. i appreciate that. im really getting pumped to do some more. panels are fun but im really feeling the simplicity of striping on cars. they wont be much for eye candy but ill do some panels too and post them. thanks agin.
> *


lovin the multi color panels,sick .something i plan on workin on,i can do 2 colors decent, but when i do more than 3 it doesn't work out.

i know what u mean by workin on cars,when i first started i practiced on cars at my homies shop, cars that were their and were gettin redone,the owners would tell me the best way to learn is on a car, heres a pic of 1 i did a few years back.

startin to get back into it,seein that its been raining and my work is slow.

heres a car i done that jus got painted,

















i'll try to post more pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

it looks really good! looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

ok. this is kinda embarrassing but its my first attempt in over a year. fuck it! im rusty.
i set my hand in that missing section. whoops.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 14 2009, 04:16 AM~12998406
> *ok. this is kinda embarrassing but its my first attempt in over a year. fuck it! im rusty.
> i set my hand in that missing section. whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, where can i find the long skinny sign blanks i looked all over and i can't find em


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

thats actually an arm rest at my tattoo shop. if i want to do panels, i just hit up the scrap yards and pick out some random sheet metal. or you can go to the hardware store and cut up some masonite.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Feb 11 2009, 06:59 PM~12976987
> *Thanks Shane... Man I was talk'n to brandon the other day. I told him I was having trouble with the leafing and he goes "Man c'mon leafing is easy." I was like fool.... You dont know how to leaf..LOL.. he probly watched some do it and thinks it's easy cuz they had it down..LOL
> *


Its made by Interlux, and its jet speed 100. Its good stuff, its a little slower drying but you can clear over it real fast.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Feb 14 2009, 01:41 PM~13000919
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that 1 shot or alsa paint


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2009, 08:10 PM~12977767
> *clear
> *


Do you mix up some regular clear in a cup and apply it to the leaf with a brush?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 15 2009, 03:07 AM~13005230
> *Do you mix up some regular clear in a cup and apply it to the leaf with a brush?
> *


yes,don't forget reducer n hardner if needed


----------



## ryzart

I have been striping for a few years now, and i am still learning. My favorite brush of choice is the Mack Series 10 blue wrap and also the Mack dagger brush too. I love the Kafka brush too (#3). Started getting more heavily into lettering and leafing too. Some of my work:


----------



## ryzart




----------



## Switchblade

Anyone know of a good starter kit to practice with?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ryzart_@Feb 15 2009, 12:39 PM~13009480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some really nice work!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

here is one i just finished. its hard to take a picture of it due to high contrast. it bugged out my camera.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice work


----------



## SWIGS

:0 


> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 15 2009, 02:08 PM~13010023
> *here is one i just finished. its hard to take a picture of it due to high contrast. it bugged out my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

thanks guys. still a little rusty but there is never a point where you cant get any better. i started another one and ill finish it tomorrow. i spent about 2 hours on the tape job. shit is time consuming.


----------



## zfelix

didnt touch a brush for a lil while been painting more but here just a practice peice getting a feel for the brush before i worked on a car not perfectly symetrical but i didnt tape it out just eyeball'd it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

nice. i think we both get are influences from danny d. he has a really nice style.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

check this guy out. he has his own style and his symmetry is bonkers!

http://www.pinheadlounge.com/portfolio.php...mBandit&cind=20


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 16 2009, 06:15 AM~13014484
> *didnt touch a brush for a lil while been painting more but here just a practice peice getting a feel for the brush before i worked on a car not perfectly symetrical but i didnt tape it out just eyeball'd it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

just did these.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

more doodle....


----------



## ryzart

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13018324
> *check this guy out. he has his own style and his symmetry is bonkers!
> 
> http://www.pinheadlounge.com/portfolio.php...mBandit&cind=20
> *


 Thats a buddy of mine. Charlie "One Arm" Bandit. His stuff rules !!


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

I leafed a panel for the first time but it didnt come out too good, I taped out the design layed down the size waited for it to get tacky and applied the leaf, it seemed to hold pretty good but then when i went to dust it off (i used a cotton ball) it wasnt clean at all. I dont know if i waited too long to lay down the leaf or if theres a certain way to lay the leaf on to the glue (do i kinda press it down soft on the glue) but any advice would be good. Also how long do you wait before you can make swirls in the leaf? Im gonna pinstripe it anyway and post some pics.


----------



## pi4short

A lot of nice work on here.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Just a little something I was practicing on.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

ttt


----------



## xSSive

Started on a linc dash....still have striping left


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

First time leafing as you can tell and still working on my scrolling


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

more poop.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

so what does every1 charge for a nose and deck job?
does it go by the size or the amount of colors or the design?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 18 2009, 02:46 PM~13041013
> *so what does every1 charge for a nose and deck job?
> does it go by the size or the amount of colors or the design?
> *


IVE NEVER DONE ANY PAYING JOBS LIKE THAT YET. ITS JUST BEEN FOR FUN BUT I WOULD SAY CHARGE WHATEVER THE HELL YOU FEEL LIKE ITS WORTH TO YOU. IF THEY DONT LIKE IT....ITS BARGAIN TIME. MAKE BOTH PARTIES FEEL LIKE ITS WORTH IT.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

lil sumfin. nuttin spesh.


----------



## Eryk

^^^ That's cool!

Lots of great ideas, advise, and talent in this thread!! Thanks to all who have posted. I'm trying to learn as much as I can from more experienced people.  

Here's some lines I threw down on my fender. I'm just starting out. This is my first time doing anything on a car. My Monte is getting some bodywork soon, so I figured why not practice a little. It's getting sanded anyways, right. :biggrin: I'm going to keep practicing and post up in this thread as I go along.

This ones pretty simple.









Paint was a little thin on this one. 









I just said fuck it and went nuts. Haha. It was fun.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 24 2009, 04:48 PM~13099696
> *^^^ That's cool!
> 
> Lots of great ideas, advise, and talent in this thread!!  Thanks to all who have posted.  I'm trying to learn as much as I can from more experienced people.
> 
> Here's some lines I threw down on my fender.  I'm just starting out.  This is my first time doing anything on a car.  My Monte is getting some bodywork soon, so I figured why not practice a little.  It's getting sanded anyways, right.  :biggrin:  I'm going to keep practicing and post up in this thread as I go along.
> 
> This ones pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint was a little thin on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just said fuck it and went nuts. Haha. It was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good homie, but its even more fun when you use more than one color.


----------



## lowriv1972

Just a simple stripe job. For an FXR. :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 16 2009, 09:24 PM~12728830
> *New practice piece...  I'm getting there.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that looks sick. want crazy shit like this in Mint green and another shade of green too.  

I'll get the bike over to Joes for sure this weekend.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 25 2009, 11:08 PM~13115211
> *Damn that looks sick.  want crazy shit like this in Mint green and another shade of green too.
> 
> I'll get the bike over to Joes for sure this weekend.
> *


 Thanks man.. Hopefully I can pull off something cool for ya.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

How long do you have to wait after you lay the leafing down to turn it for the swirl marks?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 26 2009, 02:15 PM~13119904
> *How long do you have to wait after you lay the leafing down to turn it for the swirl marks?
> *


Depends on the size you use. With the varnish I use, its about 30-45 minutes depending on the temp.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 26 2009, 02:45 PM~13120198
> *Depends on the size you use. With the varnish I use, its about 30-45 minutes depending on the temp.
> *


I use One Shot.


----------



## Guest

whats up everyone, been a while since i posted up in here....have nothing to post up, havent touched a brush in a while....well for all you beginners, i have the following dvds. pm me if anyone is interested in a copy 

1. wizards pinstriping
2. wizards scrolling
3. wizards daggerstyle
4. kafka scrolling
5. gary jenson gold leaf
6. craig frazier kandy painting(figure this would be good for the leafing)


----------



## NellyNell

Ive been reading this topic for a minute and have seen some good work so i got curious and decided to try it..This is my first time leafing and striping.. I think i rushed it and it would have looked better if i took my time..I did it in 17min..


----------



## youcantfademe

looks good......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 27 2009, 06:49 PM~13132572
> *looks good......
> *


100%hater.....go fuck yourself c.c.


are you ok? :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 28 2009, 09:43 PM~13141647
> *100%hater.....go fuck yourself c.c.
> are you ok? :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Lokey

Doin Work Again...


----------



## NellyNell

Quick question to anyone that can answer..What tool do you use to get the swirls on the leafing?


----------



## xSSive




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Mar 2 2009, 11:35 PM~13161507
> *Quick question to anyone that can answer..What tool do you use to get the swirls on the leafing?
> *


What I use is a cotton ball wrapped in velvet!!!!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:thumbsup:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 3 2009, 10:19 AM~13164147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks nice. :biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Looking good xssive! Very impressive! great color combination...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 27 2009, 03:51 AM~13123538
> *whats up everyone, been a while since i posted up in here....have nothing to post up, havent touched a brush in a while....well for all you beginners, i have the following dvds. pm me if anyone is interested in a copy
> 
> 1. wizards pinstriping
> 2. wizards scrolling
> 3. wizards daggerstyle
> 4. kafka scrolling
> 5. gary jenson gold leaf
> 6. craig frazier kandy painting(figure this would be good for the leafing)
> *


wish i would of known ths a few weeks ago.,i would of bought the scroll dvd.

any MIKE LAVALEE 2ND DEGREE BURN dvd on realistic flames?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Mar 3 2009, 05:08 PM~13168531
> *Looking good xssive! Very impressive! great color combination...
> *



thanks alot peewee.... had a hell of a teacher  still a ways to go


----------



## SERIOUS

That's bad ass xSSive


----------



## Eryk

Working on my thin line scrolls right now. This Kafka #1 does some tiny lines. I'm still only doing one color till I get the feel for this stuff. Composition will come later I guess. Right now I'm struggling with paletting. I can't seem to find that happy medium. I don't want to reduce it too much, but then I start getting dry lines and stuff. Guess I gotta just keep practicing.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 4 2009, 11:27 PM~13187073
> *That's bad ass xSSive
> *


Any sneak peek shots yet?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Mar 3 2009, 12:35 AM~13161507
> *Quick question to anyone that can answer..What tool do you use to get the swirls on the leafing?
> *


i use a paper towel wrapped with velvet, then i wrap some masking tape on top to kind of "lock" in theball

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 6 2009, 12:11 AM~13197808
> *Working on my thin line scrolls right now.  This Kafka #1 does some tiny lines.  I'm still only doing one color till I get the feel for this stuff.  Composition will come later I guess.  Right now I'm struggling with paletting.  I can't seem to find that happy medium.  I don't want to reduce it too much, but then I start getting dry lines and stuff.  Guess I gotta just keep practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



when you scroll you want to reduce it alot.....paint will flow on your turns alot easier....I thought I was reducing plenty, it got better when I reduced it alot more. go back a few pages...Peewee posted a youtube video that shows what his paint looks like reduced.....its awesome start...just practice everything else will fall into place...at least thats what I hear


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 3 2009, 04:14 PM~13168586
> *wish i would of known ths a few weeks ago.,i would of bought the scroll dvd.
> 
> any MIKE LAVALEE 2ND DEGREE BURN dvd on realistic flames?
> *


sorry naw, dont got that, only have dvds that really pertain to striping more than painting, but let me get back to you on that, i'll see if i can get my hands on it


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 6 2009, 07:53 PM~13205185
> *when you scroll you want to reduce it alot.....paint will flow on your turns alot easier....I thought I was reducing plenty, it got better when I reduced it alot more.  go back a few pages...Peewee posted a youtube video that shows what his paint looks like reduced.....its awesome start...just practice everything else will fall into place...at least thats what I hear
> *


Thank you for the response xSSive. I appreciate it. And thanks for the advice. I found that youtube of Peewee. Dude makes it look so easy! :biggrin: I'm just gonna keep at it nonstop. 

Thanks again.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 7 2009, 03:19 PM~13210308
> *Thank you for the response xSSive.  I appreciate it.  And thanks for the advice. I found that youtube of Peewee.  Dude makes it look so easy! :biggrin:  I'm just gonna keep at it nonstop.
> 
> Thanks again.
> *



Technically its not my advice....Peewee told me....made a huge differences.  



well here's a new version of the dash I did. The guy I did it for wanted the dark brown to match his woodgrain. Back to the drawing board and changed the design a little..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

VERY NICE DASH XSSIVE


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2009, 11:00 AM~13223959
> *VERY NICE DASH XSSIVE
> *




thanks :biggrin:


----------



## wimone

1 OF 2 OF MY CURRENT PROJECTS IM FINISHING UP!!!


----------



## Eryk

^^^Damn, Wim. That's fuckin baaaaaadass. :worship:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 10 2009, 01:50 PM~13237316
> *1 OF 2 OF MY CURRENT PROJECTS IM FINISHING UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WIM....this is "future pinstripers".....not world class pinstripers... :twak: 

Just playing...saw this on pinhead lounge....stared at the details for a good twenty minutes....Its a huge piece but yet super delicate at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 10 2009, 12:06 PM~13237449
> *^^^Damn, Wim.  That's fuckin baaaaaadass.  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 10 2009, 12:10 PM~13237483
> *WIM....this is "future pinstripers".....not world class pinstripers... :twak:
> 
> Just playing...saw this on pinhead lounge....stared at the details for a good twenty minutes....Its a huge piece but yet super delicate at the same time :thumbsup:
> *


LOL Hey homie, we are all up for learnin something new!!, and believe me i stare at everything good or bad becuase theres always something there that not everyone see's. im still learnin just like the rest!!!! much respect......

MR. WIM!!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 10 2009, 02:20 PM~13237572
> *LOL Hey homie, we are all up for learnin something new!!, and believe me i stare at everything good or bad becuase theres always something there that not everyone see's. im still learnin just like the rest!!!! much respect......
> 
> MR. WIM!!!!
> *


I hear ya, if you think you know it all, you're finished.....


----------



## wimone

I SHOULD BE FINISHED WITH THIS TODAY HOPEFULLY!!!!


----------



## Lokey




----------



## dant'e20

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 3 2009, 09:19 AM~13164147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

damn i have alot of catchin up to do, been a long time!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 2 2009, 03:47 PM~13155705
> *Doin Work Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what work did you do?? just the leafing.. or the stripes too...
:scrutinize:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13237673
> *I SHOULD BE FINISHED WITH THIS TODAY HOPEFULLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is my favorite of your work. very nice.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 06:15 PM~13240630
> *what work did you do?? just the leafing.. or the stripes too...
> :scrutinize:
> *


I di the leafing...someone else did the striping...


----------



## Lokey

But I stripe also.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 11 2009, 08:18 AM~13246914
> *I di the leafing...someone else did the striping...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13237673
> *I SHOULD BE FINISHED WITH THIS TODAY HOPEFULLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw this on the Lounge. Damn Nice Work!!! Always dig checkin out your new works when I go on there. 
'360'


----------



## Eryk

More practice. My first attempt at a 2 color composition. There is lots of stuff I would've done differently on this one, but I'm learning. My dots suck, I know. Haha. I got carried away on those.


----------



## sic713




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

TOPSY


----------



## DREEGZ

damn , i was just going through this topic again , and its good to see how many are still at it and how much people improved and seeing others give it a shot and you get to see the progress in front of your very eyes..pretty dope! everyone work is sick , zfelix,sick713 true-s-mike ,lowfairlane , wimone, just to name a few , i havnt painted in about a year and a half...ive been too sick....but theres not one day that goes by that i cant wait to stripe again..keep it up homies


----------



## Flowrider

Pff.. havent been at it since like 8 months, and my brushes arent as smooth anymore but i wanna try to spend some more time practicing next months


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Mar 17 2009, 11:02 AM~13305011
> *damn , i was just going through this topic again , and its good to see how many are still at it and how much people improved and seeing others give it a shot and you get to see the progress in front of your very eyes..pretty dope! everyone work is sick , zfelix,sick713 true-s-mike ,lowfairlane , wimone, just to name a few  , i havnt painted in about a year and a half...ive been too sick....but theres not one day that goes by that i cant wait to stripe again..keep it up homies
> *


Too sick... :0 Damn homie hope it's nothing serious. You were doing bad ass stuff. Hope you get back at it soon


----------



## pinstripe.manny

What do you guys think I'm one year into it.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 17 2009, 11:18 PM~13311073
> *Too sick... :0  Damn homie hope it's nothing serious. You were doing bad ass stuff. Hope you get back at it soon
> *


thx homie, ....its pretty serious, ...things will get better.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 AM~13312426
> *What do you guys think I'm one year into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think your a natural bro . thats beautiful work right there!


----------



## SERIOUS

I'm sure this has been asked already.. But, how do you tint the clear over the leaf? Is it leaf clear with color added ? Is it brushed on or sprayed? What are you guys actualy doing to get the candy affect over the clear..Thanks guys..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 18 2009, 05:14 PM~13318702
> *I'm sure this has been asked already.. But, how do you tint the clear over the leaf? Is it leaf clear with color added ? Is it brushed on or sprayed? What are you guys actualy doing to get the candy affect over the clear..Thanks guys..
> *


The way I have done it is to spray with an air brush or touch up gun candy over the leaf, and then clear over that. Not sure if thats the way everyone else is doing it.


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks Shane. That's what I'm trying right now. I haven't used any urethanes yet. So I had the local paint store order me some candy auto air airbrush paint. This stuff is weird. It's tranparent. But in the mixing cup it's cloudy looking. Then it has tiny granuals floating around in it. It sprays real grainy. I strained three times and then finally strained it through a piece of t shirt to get rid of most of the graininess. Then it sprayed better. Just don't know if I wanna use this on my project. I probly need to get some real candy for the best results


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 19 2009, 12:58 AM~13322565
> *Thanks Shane. That's what I'm trying right now. I haven't used any urethanes yet. So I had the local paint store order me some candy auto air airbrush paint. This stuff is weird. It's tranparent. But in the mixing cup it's cloudy looking. Then it has tiny granuals floating around in it. It sprays real grainy. I strained three times and then finally strained it through a piece of t shirt to get rid of most of the graininess. Then it sprayed better. Just don't know if I wanna use this on my project. I probly need to get some real candy for the best results
> *


ive had grainy kandy from exotic colors before, i assume it from either a bad batch or just old paint. house of kolor sells some kandy concentrate in 2oz squeeze bottles. shits cheap, like $15 a bottle. after that all you need is a carrier, usually intercoat clear. mix up the intercoat, give the kandy a squeeze and start shooting.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13312426
> *What do you guys think I'm one year into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKN NICE FOR A YEAR OF BEIN A STRIPER...N IS THAT A BENTLEY ON THE 5TH PIC DOWN?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13322729
> *ive had grainy kandy from exotic colors before, i assume it from either a bad batch or just old paint. house of kolor sells some kandy concentrate in 2oz squeeze bottles. shits cheap, like $15 a bottle. after that all you need is a carrier, usually intercoat clear. mix up the intercoat, give the kandy a squeeze and start shooting.
> *


I'll have to ask someone about the grainy paint. The auto air is a water based paint so I thought that may have had something to do with it. The H.O.K. Concentrates compatible with striping clear??? I may just get some real candy. This auto air still needs to be cleared with regular urethane anyway. At least it was only 6 bucks for a 4oz bottle


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13312426
> *Amazing work bro .... This is exactly what I'm trying to do. Did you spray the candy over the leaf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 19 2009, 03:55 PM~13327588
> *I'll have to ask someone about the grainy paint. The auto air is a water based paint so I thought that may have had something to do with it. The H.O.K. Concentrates compatible with striping clear??? I may just get some real candy. This auto air still needs to be cleared with regular urethane anyway. At least it was only 6 bucks for a 4oz bottle
> *


i tried that candy auto air , its was so thin out the bottle and didnt lay on good at all , i never tried water based again after switching too urethane unless i was painting a wall or t shirts inside.

coast airbrush has some nice kits , i got one that came with about 6 2oz bottles of there kandy koncentrates and some 8 0z urethanes and some pearls.


----------



## Switchblade

Buying my first brushes tomorrow. :biggrin: Im gonna be up all night on youtube getting an idea of what i'm getting myself into.


----------



## jake.blancas

water based candy on leaf sucks! always use a good urethane kandy it will actually adhere to the leaf the the water based it will run all over the leaf and puddle up


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13331128
> *Buying my first brushes tomorrow. :biggrin: Im gonna be up all night on youtube getting an idea of what i'm getting myself into.
> *



just keep at it with no expectations.....it'll get there eventually


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 18 2009, 05:52 AM~13312426
> *What do you guys think I'm one year into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say u got it on lock, those kandy machined turns are sick

keep rockin


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Mar 19 2009, 11:19 PM~13329087
> *
> coast airbrush has some nice kits , i got one that came with about 6 2oz bottles of there kandy koncentrates and some 8 0z urethanes and some pearls.
> *


yes
i plan on gettin 1 of those kits or pick up a few pbc,flake dry pearl and a few other items when i get a few extra dollars.












one the about coast airbruash,is they know the products they sell, they can help u in anyway and their not afraid to guide u in the right direction.

went to a few paint stores where they don;t even know anything about the products they sell.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Mar 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13331156
> *water based candy on leaf sucks! always use a good urethane kandy it will actually adhere to the leaf the the water based it will run all over the leaf and puddle up
> *


 I'm not having any trouble like that. It's just that grainy shit that bugs me. I'm wasting more time and material filtering that shit out than it's worth. Once I got it filtered it sprayed fine. Seemed to adhere well to some test leaf. Came out ruff and dull looking at first. But, once I layed some clear over it. It actually started looking like candy. I'll probly just go with a urethane just to not deal with the headaches.


----------



## zfelix

get some candy koncentrats and some sg100 and you'll have nothing to worrie about


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 AM~13312426
> *What do you guys think I'm one year into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight work homie :thumbsup: .. i'm tryng to get into leafing and stripping my self. what do you use for stencils? or do you free hand the leaf?


----------



## MISTER ED

having some fun with markers....


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 17 2009, 11:52 PM~13312426
> *What do you guys think I'm one year into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats badass man


----------



## degre576

Some I did in the rio grande valley
























































[/quote]


----------



## pinstripe.manny

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Mar 18 2009, 10:16 AM~13315684
> *i think your a natural bro . thats beautiful work right there!
> *


thanks homie i saw your work that shit was looking clean!!


----------



## pinstripe.manny

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 18 2009, 10:31 PM~13322856
> *DAMN THATS FUCKN NICE FOR A YEAR OF BEIN A STRIPER...N IS THAT A BENTLEY ON THE 5TH PIC DOWN?
> *


 thanks homie i really try my best at geting better and thats my homeboys 300c it just has a Bentley grill


----------



## pinstripe.manny

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 19 2009, 01:01 PM~13327665
> *
> *


yeah i spray it with hok sg100 then i brush the clear


----------



## pinstripe.manny

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Mar 20 2009, 03:51 PM~13340039
> *tight work homie :thumbsup: .. i'm tryng to get into leafing and stripping my self. what do you use for stencils? or do you free hand the leaf?
> *


i just free hand, but if your beginning it helps if you draw out the ideas in your head then that way you dont get stuck


----------



## degre576

a little more


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 22 2009, 10:25 PM~13357211
> *a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13237316
> *1 OF 2 OF MY CURRENT PROJECTS IM FINISHING UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO WIM THAT STYLE IS HOT AS FUCK ARE YOU A WRITER AT ALL ?
SHITS DEFF MY STILE IF I WERE TO EVER GET DOWN~
IM TALKIN THE DESIGN/LINEWORK IN THE LEAFING MAINLY THAT PATTERN AND THEN THE SRIPPING THAT MADE THAT SHIT POP~ BUT THE LINEWORK IN THE LEAFING ITSELF HAS MAD SOUL~!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

just stuff.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 18 2009, 10:58 PM~13322565
> *Thanks Shane. That's what I'm trying right now. I haven't used any urethanes yet. So I had the local paint store order me some candy auto air airbrush paint. This stuff is weird. It's tranparent. But in the mixing cup it's cloudy looking. Then it has tiny granuals floating around in it. It sprays real grainy. I strained three times and then finally strained it through a piece of t shirt to get rid of most of the graininess. Then it sprayed better. Just don't know if I wanna use this on my project. I probly need to get some real candy for the best results
> *


 so, I emailed auto air's tech support and asked them about the grainy paint. They responded saying that was a common problem with the old formula. So, they are shipping fresh bottles. I thought the candy looked pretty good once I got the paticals strained out. So it's worth another shot. It looks kinda ruff and dull at first. But after it's cleared over it really pops like a candy should. We'll see if the new bottle they send me works better. I also order a candy concentrate made by ALSA. Says it can be added to any urethane, enamel, or water based paint / clear. If that works good I'll order the whole set to use it to tint other colors and make clear candies.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i didz this


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Still practicing


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

todays work....


----------



## Flowrider

fresh style you got there JESUS!


----------



## xSSive

Haven't touched a brush in 2 weeks, been puttin in work on other peoples cars for the big car show push.....

degre, lackin', Jesus H lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

thanks fellas. its been a long time since i really messed with this stuff. all the little tricks are coming back to me.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

back from my last post....... dont ask why, no brush marks. surprised me


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 26 2009, 09:15 PM~13402506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back from my last post....... dont ask why, no brush  marks. surprised me
> *


 :thumbsup: 
THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF NICE STUFF POSTED LATELY!!


----------



## dylopez

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 20 2007, 01:07 PM~7941353
> *I'VE BEEN PRACTICIN FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW.... GOT BETTER BRUSH CONTROL....BUT I GOTTA ADMIT IT STILL ISNT EASY TO GET THE SAME CONSITANCY.
> 
> TRANSPERACIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEET METAL PANEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARS I'VE DONE/PRACTICED ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit looks Dope!


----------



## jake.blancas

ONLY 15 YEARS OLD BEEN DOING THIS OFF AND ON SINCE I WAS 11

HERES SOME WORK I DID ON A CHEVY ON DUBS FOR BIG MYKE
LEAFED AND FINE LINED


----------



## Vortec350

looks tight...man keep up the badass work


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 28 2009, 04:09 AM~13414246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 28 2009, 03:09 AM~13414246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is boss! Nice!

I started pin striping not too long ago. I'll have to post some of my practice stuff. I wish I had seen this thread earlier!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

What kind of surfaces do you guys practice on when you don't have a car to work on? Besides metal and spare car parts...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 28 2009, 08:44 PM~13419775
> *What kind of surfaces do you guys practice on when you don't have a car to work on? Besides metal and spare car parts...
> *


i fuck around wif masonite. i just cut it the way i want it, then spray paint it, THEN, go buck on it!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 12:32 AM~13420945
> *i fuck around wif masonite. i just cut it the way i want it, then spray paint it, THEN, go buck on it!
> *


Masonite? I have NO clue what that is.


Are there any alternatives to paint thinner?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 28 2009, 08:44 PM~13419775
> *What kind of surfaces do you guys practice on when you don't have a car to work on? Besides metal and spare car parts...
> *


Get a 15x15 plexy glass n practice on!!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 28 2009, 08:25 PM~13419613
> *That is boss! Nice!
> 
> I started pin striping not too long ago. I'll have to post some of my practice stuff. I wish I had seen this thread earlier!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Lokey+Mar 29 2009, 01:04 AM~13421073-->
> 
> 
> 
> Get a 15x15 plexy glass n practice on!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plexi Glass is porous. Won't that not work well?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lokey_@Mar 29 2009, 01:05 AM~13421079
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


Np giving props where they are due.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 29 2009, 12:15 AM~13421116
> *Plexi Glass is porous. Won't that not work well?
> Np giving props where they are due.
> *


some are n some are'nt...depends...but its not bad for practice.


----------



## xSSive

I use 99 cent and 1.99 FOR SALE signs that you can buy at walmart.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 28 2009, 11:35 PM~13420970
> *Masonite? I have NO clue what that is.
> Are there any alternatives to paint thinner?
> *


its the big sheets if very thick cardboard like particle board. you can buy a huge sheet of it at home depot for about 7 bucks and they can even cut it for you there. stoooopid cheap and pretty durable.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 29 2009, 05:36 AM~13421580
> *I use 99 cent and 1.99 FOR SALE signs that you can buy at walmart.
> *


Well if that works better then koo...keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Lokey+Mar 29 2009, 01:26 AM~13421165-->
> 
> 
> 
> some are n some are'nt...depends...but its not bad for practice.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 06:36 AM~13421580
> *I use 99 cent and 1.99 FOR SALE signs that you can buy at walmart.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 10:14 AM~13422162
> *its the big sheets if very thick cardboard like particle board. you can buy a huge sheet of it at home depot for about 7 bucks and they can even cut it for you there. stoooopid cheap and pretty durable.
> *



Sounds good. Thanks for the tips. I just want the effects to be the same and the pull on my hand against the material to be similar. 

Any answers on the substitute for paint thinner? Mineral spirits?


----------



## xSSive

nothing ever feels the same as the real thing, but I've had success with it, you could always try different stuff


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM~13425576
> *nothing ever feels the same as the real thing, but I've had success with it, you could always try different stuff
> *


I will for sure. I need good practice.


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

Visit www.myspace.com/creisenauer chek out my drawings :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Kneedeepdonthate_@Mar 30 2009, 11:51 PM~13439973
> *Visit www.myspace.com/creisenauer         chek out my drawings :biggrin:
> *












So you are a tagger? I suck at reading that stuff. I saw the best tags in Germany and France when I was there.

I really like the one I posted here. Good work. Now lay some lines with it!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 30 2009, 11:01 PM~13440126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a tagger? I suck at reading that stuff. I saw the best tags in Germany and France when I was there.
> 
> I really like the one I posted here. Good work. Now lay some lines with it!
> *


where u was in germany :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

JUST DID A LIL SOMEHTIN ON MY CADDY.... :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 1 2009, 06:13 AM~13451676
> *where u was in germany :biggrin:
> *


Was that a question???


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 1 2009, 05:52 PM~13456712
> *JUST DID A LIL SOMEHTIN ON MY CADDY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 2 2009, 05:59 PM~13468349
> *
> *


Thnx homie... :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 2 2009, 05:59 PM~13468349
> *
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576

I had fun striping this one.


----------



## degre576

The straight lines were existing. I just added a little more around it.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 2 2009, 11:52 PM~13472610
> *I had fun striping this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiice....it has that 70's lowrider touch with them Fender skirts done up like that.


----------



## swanginbigbodies

Just picked up a kafka and some 1shot paint. ready to start practicing.


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 1 2009, 03:52 PM~13456712
> *JUST DID A LIL SOMEHTIN ON MY CADDY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Apr 3 2009, 01:05 PM~13476320
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON MY WORK BRO...I'M GONNA POST MORE PICS OF THE RIDE NEXT WEEK AS I DO THE REST OF THE LEAF N STRIPING. :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 3 2009, 12:52 AM~13472610
> *I had fun striping this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's hot! They all look great! You have script down really well! I have found that the thicker the line the more room for error so I am trying to work myself up to a '1' brush. I stick with '00' and '0' right now.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Apr 2 2009, 08:33 AM~13463796
> *Was that a question???
> *


yes


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13499106
> *yes
> *


I was in Stuttgart, Griesheim, Strasbourg (France), Die Schwarzwald, and Frankfurt


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 3 2009, 03:40 PM~13476613
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON MY WORK BRO...I'M GONNA POST MORE PICS OF THE RIDE NEXT WEEK AS I DO THE REST OF THE LEAF N STRIPING. :biggrin:
> *


thats nice work homie... i'm new at this. i'm starting to practice little by little. i bought a brush but i think i bought the rong one to start practicing with. what would you recommend for a biggener. also what adhesive do you use for the leaf i'm also practicing that. any help would be good homie


----------



## Lokey

JUST FINISHED A JOB ON A RIDE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 6 2009, 06:02 PM~13500381
> *thats nice work homie... i'm new at this. i'm starting to practice little by little. i bought a brush but i think i bought the rong one to start practicing with.  what adhesive do you use for the leaf i'm also practicing that. any help would be good homie
> *


 Mr. J's X-Caliber, Mona Lisa Gold Size. :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 6 2009, 08:06 PM~13500430
> *Mr. J's X-Caliber, Mona Lisa Gold Size. :biggrin:
> *


good deal thanks for the info... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 6 2009, 06:10 PM~13500457
> *good deal thanks for the info... :thumbsup:
> *


No prob homie...I try n help out how I can.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

I got some HOK pinstripe paint ,but do I have use HOK hardner or is there a cheaper alternative? $45 a bottle!? ... I probably :uh: know the answer.


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 3 2009, 01:40 PM~13476613
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON MY WORK BRO...I'M GONNA POST MORE PICS OF THE RIDE NEXT WEEK AS I DO THE REST OF THE LEAF N STRIPING. :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 6 2009, 07:04 PM~13500402
> *JUST FINISHED A JOB ON A RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good! Just work on your symmetry.


----------



## For Sale

For everyone doing the leafing. What is the best clear to brush on overtop of the leaf to protect it as well as shine well? What is the best leaf to use, and how do you turn it nicely?


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Apr 6 2009, 02:12 PM~13497440
> *That's hot! They all look great! You have script down really well! I have found that the thicker the line the more room for error so I am trying to work myself up to a '1' brush. I stick with '00' and '0' right now.
> *


That is so very true. Thanks for the compliments. That was done with a #2 bobbo. Im slowly working my way to the dagger stlye at the moment. :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 7 2009, 12:42 AM~13503662
> *That is so very true.  Thanks for the compliments. That was done with a #2 bobbo. Im slowly working my way to the dagger stlye at the moment.      :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome 
Wow! I don't even own a 2. What do you mean by dagger style? Curious...


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Apr 7 2009, 03:02 AM~13504114
> *Your welcome
> Wow! I don't even own a 2. What do you mean by dagger style? Curious...
> *


dagger is more like whats on hotrods and ratrods. To me scrolls is more lowrider-ish.


try looking at pinheadlounge.com. for different styles


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 7 2009, 12:28 PM~13507047
> *dagger is more like whats on hotrods and ratrods.  To me scrolls is more lowrider-ish.
> try looking at pinheadlounge.com. for different styles
> *


Sweet site! Thanks!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Apr 7 2009, 12:30 PM~13507064
> *Sweet site! Thanks!
> *


glad you liked it.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 7 2009, 01:53 PM~13507936
> *glad you liked it.
> *


Yea, I have been looking for a good site like that for awhile.


----------



## Lokey

PUTTIN THE PICS OF MY CADDY ON A NEW TOPIC THAT IM POSTING UP "LOKEY's PINSTRIPING".....LOOK IT UP.


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Apr 6 2009, 10:32 PM~13503617
> *For everyone doing the leafing. What is the best clear to brush on overtop of the leaf to protect it as well as shine well? What is the best leaf to use, and how do you turn it nicely?
> *


Anybody, is it that much of a secret nobody wants to say?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Apr 8 2009, 04:09 PM~13520765
> *Anybody, is it that much of a secret nobody wants to say?
> *


PM'd


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 8 2009, 03:26 PM~13520930
> *PM'd
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

lil easter project


----------



## degre576

damn Z you got them lines down straight. post more pics homie.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

the blue on i did a couple weeks ago. i just finished this one earlier today...


----------



## lowriv1972

Something I just finished. Something a little different.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 9 2009, 11:55 AM~13528739
> *lil easter project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u scruff it down b4 u lay the glue down for the leaf or just over the clear


----------



## zfelix

right over the clear :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 10 2009, 11:19 PM~13544451
> *right over the clear :biggrin:
> *


glue,leaf,top coat...right 

and how do u remove old leafing and striping :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2009, 11:23 PM~13544470
> *glue,leaf,top coat...right
> 
> and how do u remove old leafing and striping :biggrin:
> *



yessir and put some tape on top of the leafing put the car in the sun and after a few mins yank the tape off and the leaf should pull right off and if its oil based just use easy off oven cleaner and a wet ragg


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 10 2009, 11:27 PM~13544491
> *yessir and put some tape on top of the leafing put the car in the sun and after a few mins yank the tape off and the leaf should pull right off and if its oil based just use easy off oven cleaner and a wet ragg
> *


duct tape :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2009, 11:29 PM~13544498
> *duct tape :uh:
> *



:twak: masking tape


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 10 2009, 11:32 PM~13544513
> *:twak: masking tape
> *


 :0 i gotcha :biggrin: my bad


----------



## bigshod

wut about llacquer thinner..will that work to take off pinstripes and leafing


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Apr 9 2009, 11:55 AM~13528739-->
> 
> 
> 
> lil easter project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man, those lines look really nice!!! perfect actually!
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2009, 10:12 PM~13543961
> *Something I just finished. Something a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks really nice too. you guys are really up to something. you both are a real inspiration!


----------



## VItreryda

3rd time ever strippin


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 11 2009, 02:54 AM~13545053
> *3rd time ever strippin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah *****!
i like the bottom one.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 11 2009, 12:09 AM~13544682
> *man, those lines look really nice!!! perfect actually!
> this looks really nice too. you guys are really up to something. you both are a real inspiration!
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 9 2009, 03:50 PM~13530719
> *damn Z you got them lines down straight.  post more pics homie.
> *


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Apr 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13541412-->
> 
> 
> 
> the blue on i did a couple weeks ago. i just finished this one earlier today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE the top one.
> Not so much the bottom one. In my opinion it has a bit too much, I would have added that much. I love the colors though
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VItreryda_@Apr 11 2009, 03:54 AM~13545053
> *3rd time ever strippin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! It has a very vintage feel to it. Good job for a beginner!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 11 2009, 03:19 PM~13547825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie That is some clean ass work...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Apr 11 2009, 03:24 PM~13547845
> *I LOVE the top one.
> Not so much the bottom one. In my opinion it has a bit too much, I would have added that much. I love the colors though
> NICE! It has a very vintage feel to it. Good job for a beginner!
> *


thanks. id love to see some of your work!


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 11 2009, 09:17 AM~13545648
> *hell yeah *****!
> i like the bottom one.
> *


thanks the top is a lil sparatic


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 12 2009, 02:04 PM~13554408
> *thanks. id love to see some of your work!
> *


I have a lot of drawn designs, but I am having trouble laying down lines in the same way.

The designs I do when practicing are spontaneous. I was doing some yesterday but nothing good enough to show. 

I will soon though .


----------



## Flowrider

Tried some gold leafing out on my welding helmet, didnt came out really nice I think.. I used a rattle can clear coat as an adhesive.. 

Also did some stripes which didnt came out too bad. Made one classis mistake though haha.. 




























I didnt plan on the sketchy outline around the gold but I used a new brush and it wasnt as flexible as they get after a short while.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Apr 12 2009, 04:26 PM~13555381
> *I have a lot of drawn designs, but I am having trouble laying down lines in the same way.
> 
> The designs I do when practicing are spontaneous. I was doing some yesterday but nothing good enough to show.
> 
> I will soon though .
> *


personally, i think they should all be spontaneous. its always a surprise.

post some.


----------



## VItreryda

4th piece


----------



## swanginbigbodies

I've been practicing a lil bit. My second week with my brush. Still have alot to learn, i'm really into learning alot more though :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sorry but what brush u use? toothbrush? thats some fat lines u layin down


----------



## swanginbigbodies

its a kafka 4 i just started practicing on it did'nt really know what brush to get to practice with :dunno: . i know its not the greatest nor can it touch some of the work thats on here but i will learn one day :biggrin: . like i said i'm a bigenner just thought i put some of my doodling on here.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 13 2009, 01:59 PM~13562988
> *its a kafka 4 i just started practicing on it did'nt really know what brush to get to practice with :dunno: . i know its not the greatest nor can it touch some of the work thats on here but i will learn one day  :biggrin:  . like i said i'm a bigenner just thought  i put some of my doodling on here.
> *



use a mack sword brush for lines and designs homie i only use kafkas for scrolls or outlining lettering


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 13 2009, 04:04 PM~13563029
> *use a mack sword brush for lines and designs homie i only use kafkas for scrolls or outlining lettering
> *


  i'll keep that in mind. thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 13 2009, 01:53 PM~13562919
> *sorry but what brush u use? toothbrush? thats some fat lines u layin down
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

use a 00 or 0 kafka or mack


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Apr 12 2009, 08:30 PM~13556573-->
> 
> 
> 
> personally, i think they should all be spontaneous. its always a surprise.
> 
> post some.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. Will do. I one have one shot white and silver so they won't be colorful but what-ev. I hope to have some by the end of the weekend when I'm done with this week of school shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 12:59 AM~13558742
> *4th piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VItreryda_@Apr 14 2009, 01:27 AM~13569754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big props. I love this design. 


I agree with the Mack brush suggestion. That is what I have. 00, 0, & 1


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 14 2009, 10:57 AM~13571449
> *use a 00  or 0 kafka or mack
> *


  i just ordered me some. :biggrin: thanks for the heads up


----------



## jake.blancas

LETTERED A HD TANK


----------



## sic713

off the dome.. i never draw my stuff out.


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13598973
> *off the dome.. i never draw my stuff out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some nice work homie.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13598973
> *off the dome.. i never draw my stuff out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:

I don't either :cheesy:


----------



## SERIOUS

gotta question guys... does antone store leafing size in a squrt bottle?..I have the bottles for storing the one shot paints.. just wondering if they will work for the size.. dont want waste the size or the bottle trying it out...thanks in advance


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13618615
> *gotta question guys... does antone store leafing size in a squrt bottle?..I have the bottles for storing the one shot paints.. just wondering if they will work for the size.. dont want waste the size or the bottle trying it out...thanks in advance
> *


i wouldnt do it i dont even like leaving the lid off my size once the air hits that shit it thickens and leaves lines in your brush strokes but thats just me


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 19 2009, 12:10 AM~13619641
> *i wouldnt do it i dont even like leaving the lid off my size once the air hits that shit it thickens and leaves lines in your brush strokes but thats just me
> *


x2 i use the use them bootles.. after about a month the size sucks.. gets clumpy..

straight out the can is the best way


----------



## bigshod

how long do u wait til u turn the leaf


----------



## sic713

however long you want..
practice and youll see


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2009, 08:55 PM~13626083
> *however long you want..
> practice and youll see
> *


i did...keeps coming off  or or keeps comin off the center where i turn it


----------



## xSSive

give it a half hour....doesn't hurt to wait....the hard part is figuring out how much pressure to apply without ripping the leaf off...be gentle and progressively apply more pressure if needed


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2009, 09:07 AM~13620959
> *how long do u wait til u turn the leaf
> *


 depending on the weather and how thick you brushed the size on. On the back of a can of 1-shot size it says the working window for turning is about 8 hours. In my practice so far. I have found the any sooner than 30 min it will dull or pull away. But I'm still learning too


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 19 2009, 12:10 AM~13619641
> *i wouldnt do it i dont even like leaving the lid off my size once the air hits that shit it thickens and leaves lines in your brush strokes but thats just me
> *


 everytime I open the can though. It's skimed over. I'm afraid it's gonna go bad on me. Only concern I have about the bottle. Is since the size is more a glue than a paint. I worry that the lid will get glued shut. Pretty sure like the paints. If it's stored upside down it will keep most of the air out. Maybe I'll wait till I'm done with this bike b4 I try it. Don't want to ruin the size in the middle of a project.


----------



## Lokey

I dont wait at all be fore I start to turn it. As soon as I clean the excess leaf i turn it right there.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 20 2009, 04:47 AM~13628115
> *give it a half hour....doesn't hurt to wait....the hard part is figuring out how much pressure to apply without ripping the leaf off...be gentle and progressively apply more pressure if needed
> *


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Cali Life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:18 PM~13598973
> *off the dome.. i never draw my stuff out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

nothing special, first thing I've striped or leafed in a month.....went alright....just simple


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Very nice! SSive, colors all work together, nothing over powers the other... compliments the spoke ends! I give it one of these


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Apr 22 2009, 03:41 PM~13657680
> *Very nice! SSive, colors all work together, nothing over powers the other... compliments the spoke ends! I give it one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thanks peewee....


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

OLD CUSTOMER BACK FOR MORE HOOD & REAR PIECE


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

BEFORE

















AFTER

















































PAINTED RIMS TO MATCH


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I did this today. It's my 1st attempt at it. just did what came to my mind...

Any opinions? Should I add another color to it ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The more I look at it, i need to work on my symmetry. :banghead:


----------



## lowriv1972

CAR I JUST FINISHED FOR THE TENNYSON SHOW. I NEED TO GET SOME MORE PICTURES OF IT.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 28 2009, 09:43 AM~13714922
> *The more I look at it, i need to work on my symmetry. :banghead:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE....HOW DAT LEAFIN COMIN OUT FOR YA?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 28 2009, 09:43 AM~13714922
> *The more I look at it, i need to work on my symmetry. :banghead:
> *


 I beat myself up over symmetry too. But if look at anyones work even old pro's. The symmetry is not 100% perfect. You have to accept inconsistacies to a certain degree. You gotta remember that only other pinstripers and show judges are really gonna look hard for mistakes. Most people will only take a glance at it. just somthing that gets better with time.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 28 2009, 11:21 AM~13715968
> *
> CAR I JUST FINISHED FOR THE TENNYSON SHOW. I NEED TO GET SOME MORE PICTURES OF IT.
> *


 Looks good man... I'm getting close to finishing this lowrider bike for rascal.. Been a long , pain in the ass , learning experiance.. I'll be posting some pics in a few days.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 28 2009, 09:23 PM~13723434
> *I beat myself up over symmetry too. But if look at anyones work even old pro's. The symmetry is not 100% perfect. You have to accept inconsistacies to a certain degree. You gotta remember that only other pinstripers and show judges are really gonna look hard for mistakes. Most people will only take a glance at it. just somthing that gets better with time.
> *


BIG UPS TO THAT HOMIE.....X2


----------



## Flowrider

Hate it when you screw up with the last few strokes.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Symmetry.. you gotta realize yer only human... if you beat yerself up all the time you will never get any work done let alone build up any courage to keep on keepin on.. Look at yer mistakes try and remember them and move on.. Don't spend all day on one thing (design).. give it yer best and keep stripin', take lots of pictures and review them when you get home and try to figure out how to make them better.. .. just yesterday I did a trike for an old fart and it looked like crap... I made him a sweet deal and sent him on his way .. and next time it will look like it should.. I've been at it 31 years and still have bad days ... but even though it looked like crap I didn't give it away.. that is another lesson to be taught on another day  doing freebies or dirt cheap hurts everybody as a whole..


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Apr 29 2009, 08:10 PM~13734156
> *Symmetry.. you gotta realize yer only human... if you beat yerself up all the time you will never get any work done let alone build up any courage to keep on keepin on.. Look at yer mistakes try and remember them and move on.. Don't spend all day on one thing (design).. give it yer best and keep stripin', take lots of pictures and review them when you get home and try to figure out how to make them better.. .. just yesterday I did a trike for an old fart and it looked like crap... I made him a sweet deal and sent him on his way .. and next time it will look like it should.. I've been at it 31 years and still have bad days ...  but even though it looked like crap I didn't give it away.. that is another lesson to be taught on another day  doing freebies or dirt cheap hurts everybody as a whole..
> *


real talk


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Apr 29 2009, 03:52 AM~13726181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate it when you screw up with the last few strokes..  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHO DOES LEAFING IN SO.CAL FOR A GOOD DEAL ??????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 29 2009, 07:19 PM~13734243
> *real talk
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Apr 29 2009, 07:10 PM~13734156
> *Symmetry.. you gotta realize yer only human... if you beat yerself up all the time you will never get any work done let alone build up any courage to keep on keepin on.. Look at yer mistakes try and remember them and move on.. Don't spend all day on one thing (design).. give it yer best and keep stripin', take lots of pictures and review them when you get home and try to figure out how to make them better.. .. just yesterday I did a trike for an old fart and it looked like crap... I made him a sweet deal and sent him on his way .. and next time it will look like it should.. I've been at it 31 years and still have bad days ...  but even though it looked like crap I didn't give it away.. that is another lesson to be taught on another day  doing freebies or dirt cheap hurts everybody as a whole..
> *


agreed!!!  

someone once told me "all artists make mistakes, but the good ones know how to hide them".
ive gotten better with hiding my f'ups. if the customer doesnt notice, if the customer is happy, that is all that should matter in the end.


----------



## dekay24

some stuff from the weekend.


----------



## degre576




----------



## degre576




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Apr 29 2009, 05:10 PM~13734156
> *Symmetry.. you gotta realize yer only human... if you beat yerself up all the time you will never get any work done let alone build up any courage to keep on keepin on.. Look at yer mistakes try and remember them and move on.. Don't spend all day on one thing (design).. give it yer best and keep stripin', take lots of pictures and review them when you get home and try to figure out how to make them better.. .. just yesterday I did a trike for an old fart and it looked like crap... I made him a sweet deal and sent him on his way .. and next time it will look like it should.. I've been at it 31 years and still have bad days ...  but even though it looked like crap I didn't give it away.. that is another lesson to be taught on another day  doing freebies or dirt cheap hurts everybody as a whole..
> *


HI PEEWEE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

check out my signature. :biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Sup Jaime??? how's it goin'?


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@May 1 2009, 10:36 AM~13755443
> *Sup Jaime??? how's it goin'?
> *


PRETTY GOOD!!!! JUST BEEN SCROLLIN AROUND!!! LOL 

WHENS THE NEXT JAM???? 

I GOT SANTA MARIA, BLACKHAWK, MIDNIGHT MASS AND BILLETPROOF LINED UP AND A FEW OTHER MAYBES...

LET ME KNOW WHAT U WILL BE AT SO WE CAN SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

I've been enjoying some well deserved time off and just goofin' off. Cut my carshow schedule down to 3 this year ..


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

WHATS UP FELLAZ IVED BEEN STRIPPING SINCE I WAS 14 LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK I HAD STOPED FOR ABOUT2 YEARS AND JUST BOUT A WEEK AGO STARTED AGAIN CLICK ON THE PIC AND IT WILL TAKE U TO MY ALBUMZ 



WWW.MYSPACE.COM/TRIGGER1904


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@May 2 2009, 08:15 AM~13763109
> *I've been enjoying some well deserved time off and just goofin' off. Cut my carshow schedule down to 3 this year ..
> *




:wave:


:h5:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@May 2 2009, 06:15 AM~13763109
> *I've been enjoying some well deserved time off and just goofin' off. Cut my carshow schedule down to 3 this year ..
> *


i agree, i have been laying low working on a few things with a cup of coffee and an occaisional mixed drink by my side!!!! lol 
nah really just getting ready for this year to get underway, i will do maybe less but try to make it more effective. i think im gona try to travel more this year!!!!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Apr 30 2009, 10:10 AM~13741583-->
> 
> 
> 
> some stuff from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUCKING PROPS! I LOVE the sparrow. I am very into old school sailor and rockabilly designs. This is boss.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-degre576_@Apr 30 2009, 11:24 PM~13750847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still loving your thick line style.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

pain is gone.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## LaidbackLuis

damn homie you do tatt's also ??


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2009, 08:27 AM~13801677
> *damn homie you do tatt's also ??
> *


YEA HOMIE.....AT HOME BUT YEA...LOL


----------



## degre576




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 6 2009, 10:04 AM~13802138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another fucking awesome one!


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 6 2009, 12:48 PM~13803296
> *Another fucking awesome one!
> *


x2


----------



## degre576

thanks


----------



## ValiantGurl64

Just giving props where they are due


----------



## crenshaw magraw

alot of nice work, i need to put downmy spray gun and start practicing with my scroll brushes, its been a wile


----------



## xSSive

guy in my club asked me to stripe his mini fridge in his garage.....

:dunno:


----------



## degre576

This is what happens after a 2 cases of Bud Light.


----------



## SERIOUS

My first real project provided by fellow club member DJrascal..


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by degre576+May 6 2009, 10:04 AM~13802138-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:22 AM~13842374
> *This is what happens after a 2 cases of Bud Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 10 2009, 02:26 PM~13844446
> *My first real project provided by fellow club member DJrascal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









:thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

done with the Virus scroll. no where near good but still. this is my first attempt at it, and im happy with it. just need to do more practicing and i need to get me some more colors :uh: 
To all that have posted NICE PINSTRIPES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

HERES SOME OF MY WORK I NEED OPINIONZ


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive+May 10 2009, 08:53 AM~13842249-->
> 
> 
> 
> guy in my club asked me to stripe his mini fridge in his garage.....
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.:Vato Loco:._@May 10 2009, 08:32 PM~13846857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done with the Virus scroll. no where near good but still. this is my first attempt at it, and im happy with it. just need to do more practicing and i need to get me some more colors  :uh:
> To all that have posted NICE PINSTRIPES!!  :thumbsup:
> *


First attempt?! That's great. Keep it up! You are much further than me.


----------



## xSSive




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 11 2009, 01:22 PM~13853333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that clean :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 11 2009, 02:22 PM~13853333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass! I love maroon, it's my favorite color.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2009, 10:22 AM~13842374
> *This is what happens after a 2 cases of Bud Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey man, I think it rocks either way 

Hopefully I can get my stuff ordered soon and start putting my own stuff in here


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64+May 11 2009, 12:42 PM~13852360-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 11 2009, 02:34 PM~13853453
> *that clean :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ValiantGurl64_@May 11 2009, 02:59 PM~13853691
> *Bad ass! I love maroon, it's my favorite color.
> *





Thanks for the comps. :cheesy:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 10 2009, 07:32 PM~13846857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done with the Virus scroll. no where near good but still. this is my first attempt at it, and im happy with it. just need to do more practicing and i need to get me some more colors  :uh:
> To all that have posted NICE PINSTRIPES!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Looks good for first time!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2009, 08:19 AM~13861016
> *Thanks for the comps.  :cheesy:
> *


Welcome!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 12 2009, 12:41 PM~13863520
> *Welcome!
> *




when you gonna start postin' your pieces?......this is future pinstripers....NOT already professional stripers....



Here was my first post in this topic.....


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 11 2009, 03:22 PM~13853333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one day i'll be this good. :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 13 2009, 07:50 AM~13871911
> *when you gonna start postin' your pieces?......this is future pinstripers....NOT already professional stripers....
> Here was my first post in this topic.....
> 
> *


Oh by far I am not professional! Not by any means. 
I have had school work to focus on.
School ends tomorrow . Then I will have a lot of free time on my hands.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 13 2009, 06:39 PM~13877002
> *Oh by far I am not professional! Not by any means.
> I have had school work to focus on.
> School ends tomorrow . Then I will have a lot of free time on my hands.
> *


Mine's done next Monday, then I'll finally get some time to sit down and work on this.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies+May 13 2009, 11:53 AM~13873698-->
> 
> 
> 
> one day i'll be this good. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I got a LONG ways to go....
> 
> it doesn't take anything......but practice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 05:39 PM~13877002
> *Oh by far I am not professional! Not by any means.
> I have had school work to focus on.
> School ends tomorrow . Then I will have a lot of free time on my hands.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ScandalusSeville83_@May 13 2009, 06:14 PM~13877334
> *Mine's done next Monday, then I'll finally get some time to sit down and work on this.
> *



School is definitely more important :yes:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 14 2009, 08:17 AM~13883302
> *Thanks, I got a LONG ways to go....
> 
> it doesn't take anything......but practice....
> School is definitely more important :yes:
> *


Glad you agree .


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> Thanks, I got a LONG ways to go....
> it doesn't take anything......but practice....
> 
> 
> oh i know homie. practice parctice and more practice. might not make me perfect but it will make me better.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64+May 14 2009, 02:25 PM~13886526-->
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you agree .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that....so of course I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-swanginbigbodies_@May 14 2009, 08:14 PM~13890129
> *oh i know homie. practice parctice and more practice. might not make me perfect but it will make me better.
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

So ordered paint and stuff a few days ago, it should be here tomorrow, today we see the website offering 20% off any order. Figures... 


But I'll be able to start practicing soon!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@May 6 2009, 08:30 AM~13801707
> *YEA HOMIE.....AT HOME BUT YEA...LOL
> *


 :0 :ugh: :wow:


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 11 2009, 01:27 AM~13544491
> *yessir and put some tape on top of the leafing put the car in the sun and after a few mins yank the tape off and the leaf should pull right off and if its oil based just use easy off oven cleaner and a wet ragg
> *


Will this take off the pinstriping as well? Will easy off damage the cars paint?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Can I use regular dupont auto paint reducer with HOK pinstripe paint?


----------



## jake.blancas

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 19 2009, 07:04 PM~13939751
> *Can I use regular dupont auto paint reducer with HOK pinstripe paint?
> *


if its a urethane reducer yes


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 19 2009, 07:04 PM~13939751
> *Can I use regular dupont auto paint reducer with HOK pinstripe paint?
> *



you can use any urathane reducer but not the basemaker i used basemaker with a urathane and it turned the paint white it was weird


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

thanks!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I tried pinstriping for the first time today. 


































All done on a random fridge where I work.

But I think I might be doing something wrong, unless your fingers are supposed to look like this











But I don't think it turned out too bad given that I've never done this before


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 15 2009, 08:12 AM~13894569
> *Been there, done that....so of course I agree.
> :biggrin:
> *


What did you get your degree in if you don't mind me asking.

Anyone doing art?


----------



## degre576

did this dash still trying to get the hang of it. I think im gettin there. slowly but surely.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

HERE'S A GOOD QUESTION. HOW DO I KOW HOW MUCH REDUCER I ADD TO KUSTOM SHOP URETHANE STRIPING PAINTS (MIX RATIO??)


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@May 21 2009, 11:53 PM~13965695
> *HERE'S A GOOD QUESTION. HOW DO I KOW HOW MUCH REDUCER I ADD TO KUSTOM SHOP URETHANE STRIPING PAINTS (MIX RATIO??)
> *


i say just enough where it flows nicely off the brush. Dip the brush in the reducer while you pallet the brush. you dont want it too thick or too runny.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 22 2009, 12:19 AM~13965913
> *i say just enough where it flows nicely off the brush.  Dip the brush in the reducer while you pallet the brush.  you dont want it too thick or too runny.
> *


Ditto. When you don't feel drag and the paint is coming in a smooth line without broken edges.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+May 21 2009, 12:12 PM~13958326-->
> 
> 
> 
> I tried pinstriping for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done on a random fridge where I work.
> 
> But I think I might be doing something wrong, unless your fingers are supposed to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think it turned out too bad given that I've never done this before
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!! Way to get your feet wet.....the journey begins :biggrin:
> Ocassionally you'll get some paint on ya, but the idea is not to. It'll come with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 02:47 PM~13959959
> *What did you get your degree in if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Anyone doing art?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law Enforcement / Sociology. Did a little bit of art history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:45 PM~13965595
> *did this dash still trying to get the hang of it.  I think im gettin there.  slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your getting there.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PISTONPUMP-1_@May 21 2009, 11:53 PM~13965695
> *HERE'S A GOOD QUESTION. HOW DO I KOW HOW MUCH REDUCER I ADD TO KUSTOM SHOP URETHANE STRIPING PAINTS (MIX RATIO??)
> *



If you're scrolling alot of reducer.....if you're pulling straight lines enough that it flows, but you want the paint a little thicker to aid in keeping your line thickness uniform.

If I'm doing a small design I only use a couple teaspoons of paint and I'll add only 2-3 drops of reducer. I don't dip the brush in the reducer unless I feel the paint having issues with flowing.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576+May 21 2009, 11:45 PM~13965595-->
> 
> 
> 
> did this dash still trying to get the hang of it.  I think im gettin there.  slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good to me! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-xSSive_@May 22 2009, 07:36 AM~13967467
> *Law Enforcement / Sociology.  Did a little bit of art history.
> *


Seriously?! You are shitting me. That is EXACTLY what my double major is in.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 07:47 AM~13967527
> *
> Seriously?! You are shitting me. That is EXACTLY what my double major is in.
> *





sociology and psychology are interesting stuff once you get into it.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SkysDaLimit

some of my recent work.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 25 2009, 01:29 AM~13988267
> *some of my recent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The work on the frame came out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Anybody have any luck trying to stripe old phones? The boyfriend has one laying around and I thought it might be neat.


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by xSSive+May 23 2009, 09:45 AM~13977305-->
> 
> 
> 
> sociology and psychology are interesting stuff once you get into it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! Psychology was one of my 5 minors at one point. But I
> consolidated for my sanity. Sociology is a passion of mine now...specifically criminology.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SkysDaLimit_@May 25 2009, 12:29 AM~13988267
> *some of my recent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY nice!


----------



## Flowrider

Homie pinstriping


----------



## wimone




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 3 2009, 05:17 PM~14085283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homie pinstriping
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 3 2009, 04:04 PM~14085755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## pepes21

W O W ! ! ! 
alot of you guys are trully getting down with this 
W O W that is pretty much what i can say 
GOOD WORK GUYS KEEP IT UP

i am thinking of pinstriping my glasshouse but i want something simple nothing crazy if you guys are in LA let me know . . .


----------



## bigshod

how do u remove the size for leafing after it has dried and u want to redo it :uh: :uh: but the leafing is already laid out on it


----------



## zfelix

heres a panel im doing for a friend let me know what u guys think it still needs to be outlined and panled and clear'd









all finished now just needs cleaning then clear


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 24 2009, 11:29 PM~13988267
> *some of my recent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CURLY.....SOME BAD ASS FUCKIN WORK U DO HOMIE...NEVER SEEMS TO STOP AMAZING ME...THE SHIT IS DONE CLEAN....BIG UPS TO YOU.


----------



## wimone

[/quote]

VERY NICE U GOT THAT WALT PREY/BUGGS MIX IN THERE REALLY NICE......


----------



## degre576




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Oh man, everybody's looks so much better than mine, lol


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 6 2009, 04:29 PM~14113293
> *Oh man, everybody's looks so much better than mine, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 In the begining its not so much about how it looks. Concentrate on feel and consistancy of the paint and the way your hand/finger movements effect your lines. eventually it will improve. Keep practicing


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 6 2009, 08:37 PM~14114286
> *In the begining its not so much about how it looks. Concentrate on feel and consistancy of the paint and the way your hand/finger movements effect your lines. eventually it will improve. Keep practicing
> *


X2 Practice, Practice, Practice.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14113293
> *Oh man, everybody's looks so much better than mine, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude.. thats a million times better then i could do.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Jun 6 2009, 09:37 PM~14114286-->
> 
> 
> 
> In the begining its not so much about how it looks. Concentrate on feel and consistancy of the paint and the way your hand/finger movements effect your lines. eventually it will improve. Keep practicing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 02:47 AM~14116403
> *X2 Practice, Practice, Practice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Jun 7 2009, 10:13 PM~14121562
> *dude.. thats a million times better then i could do.
> *


Well thanks 



I did this with the 0 Mack brush because I apparently didn't clean my 00 off well enough and it was pretty well useless, so I had it sitting in the thinner trying to clean it more while I was doing this. I've been trying to find smaller brushes and I think if I ditch the bracelet that dangles from my painting wrist I'll be able to keep things a bit steadier. I'm almost confident enough to start practicing on the vehicles of family, friends, and loved ones :cheesy:


----------



## Flowrider

^ ScandalusSeville83, I would wait a few months before you'd go practicing on vehicles if I were you. No hard feelings btw 










A little gauge box i did tonite


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 8 2009, 06:50 PM~14130225
> *^ ScandalusSeville83, I would wait a few months before you'd go practicing on vehicles if I were you. No hard feelings btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little gauge box i did tonite
> *


No hard feelings received 

The offer I made to my friends was that everything would be free if they were willing to be a guinea pig for me. But I know I'm not quite there yet.


And I like your box btw


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 4 2009, 11:32 PM~14100504
> *heres a panel im doing for a friend let me know what u guys think it still needs to be outlined and panled and clear'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all finished now just needs cleaning then clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it's looking great!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14099634
> *how do u remove the size for leafing after it has dried and u want to redo it  :uh:  :uh: but the leafing is already laid out on it
> *


wax n grease remover


----------



## xSSive




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

just got some some xcalibers. i pulled a few lines on a piece of glasss and got bored with that right fast so this is what i did next. 

i wana practice some more but i ran out of reducer and my only colors are baby blue and magenta :ugh:


----------



## matttatts

posted this in a difrent section but thought id try it here aswell. 
ok so i have picked up some gold leaf (thanks to ma man mademan ) but i dont have any size. so my question is consideringing i want to use it now not later because i dont feel like waiting a month till i get some , would just using some clear coat in the same way waiting till it tacks up and rock it like size cause a real diffrence in the outcome?


----------



## buffitout

ANYBODY WANNA PRACTICE ON MY LINCOLN  LOL


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just pay a professional or a person that knows what their doin, 

why would u want a person to practice on your car for? thats what sign blanks are for.

get tired of people wanting other people to practice on their car. if u know the work is good just pay the person.


time is money and so is materials.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 10 2009, 02:24 PM~14150900
> *just pay a professional or a person that knows what their doin,
> 
> why would u want a person to practice on your car for? thats what sign blanks are for.
> 
> get tired of people wanting other people to practice on their car. if u know the work is good just pay the person.
> time is money and so is materials.
> *


UH YEEA THANKS


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 10 2009, 07:00 PM~14154080
> *UH YEEA THANKS
> *




He's sayin' if you're coming on here to get a free pinstripe job for "practice" you're nuts. If you like the work and you know what they're capable of....Pay em  Don't make a ton of money doin' it as it is, by I enjoy doing it


----------



## matttatts

hmm well considering he had lol wrote after his statment i would consider it more of a light hearted proposition and a compliment to some of the begining stripers work as beeing good enough to work on his car :uh: 
i could be wrong though wtf do i know :dunno:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 11 2009, 01:20 PM~14161001
> *hmm well considering he had lol wrote after his statment i would consider it more of a light hearted proposition and a compliment to some of the begining stripers work as beeing good enough to work on his car :uh:
> i could be wrong though wtf do i know :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 11 2009, 12:20 PM~14161001
> *hmm well considering he had lol wrote after his statment i would consider it more of a light hearted proposition and a compliment to some of the begining stripers work as beeing good enough to work on his car :uh:
> i could be wrong though wtf do i know :dunno:
> *





true...


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 10 2009, 11:45 AM~14150556
> *ANYBODY WANNA PRACTICE ON MY LINCOLN  LOL
> *


bring it by... LOL


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 13 2009, 04:59 PM~14181247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to order two more of those 00 blue macks.

looks good homie!


----------



## REV. chuck

what do you guys use to clean your brushes? and are using acrylic or enemal paint?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 13 2009, 07:16 PM~14181994
> *what do you guys use to clean your brushes?  and are using acrylic or enemal paint?
> *



mineral spirits.....3 times and then oil it real good with brush oil


----------



## matttatts

i herd that mineral spirits has oils in it that may fuck with your clears later on. i use reducer then oil. :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 13 2009, 07:30 PM~14182070
> *mineral spirits.....3 times and then oil it real good with brush oil
> *



what kind of paint do you use? acrylic? water based?


----------



## SERIOUS

I clean in reducer till most of the paint is gone, Then in mineral spirits a couple times. I also use a small acid brush to comb out the paint near the heel.Then I oil. when I get ready to use a brush I'll clean the oil off in mineral spirits first then rinse in reducer a couple times B4 I pallet.


----------



## lowriv1972

Well, its been a few weeks since I have striped anything. So here is a panel I did for a friend who just graduated High School.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 13 2009, 03:59 PM~14181247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol homies holding that brush weirdd makes that line look hard to pull hno:


----------



## Flowrider

Yeah i dont know what he was doing but still the pic turned out nice


----------



## CustomMachines

Isn't it the result that counts?  besides it was a complex curve?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 14 2009, 03:33 AM~14184609
> *lol homies holding that brush weirdd makes that line look hard to pull hno:
> *


It actually looks easier to pull, to me anyway. He's just using one hand to steady the other


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 13 2009, 03:59 PM~14181247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT A-ARM IS LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## sand1




----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jun 14 2009, 02:38 PM~14184960
> *Isn't it the result that counts?  besides it was a complex curve?
> *


like you wouldnt know :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas

a fender i striped in a hr


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 14 2009, 10:33 PM~14191596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fender i striped in a hr
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Flame job made easy... Use the same technique for larger scrolls or anything you want.. best of all this is free so watch and learn! :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pq16K-mh9g


----------



## VItreryda

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Looks classy!


----------



## REV. chuck

how are you guys machining the leafing?


----------



## sand1

REV with a velvet turning tool...u can find them at coast airbrush. They have diff size turning tools. I have made my own with a wooden spool(thread),some foam,and a piece of velvet. Works just as good as the ones you can buy..... 
Here the link to coast http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 16 2009, 09:54 PM~14212455
> *REV with a velvet turning tool...u can find them at coast airbrush. They have diff size turning tools. I have made my own with a wooden spool(thread),some foam,and a piece of velvet. Works just as good as the ones you can buy.....
> Here the link to coast  http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652
> *



cool thanks


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper+Jun 16 2009, 09:36 PM~14212231-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks classy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 16 2009, 09:38 PM~14212256
> *how are you guys machining the leafing?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sand1_@Jun 16 2009, 09:54 PM~14212455
> *REV with a velvet turning tool...u can find them at coast airbrush. They have diff size turning tools. I have made my own with a wooden spool(thread),some foam,and a piece of velvet. Works just as good as the ones you can buy.....
> Here the link to coast  http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652
> *



this is what I use......but you can experiment....I've used cheese cloth with a cotton ball in it with quite a bit of success....


velvet works the best for me....but others might work for you


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 17 2009, 06:38 AM~14215060
> *thanks......
> this is what I use......but you can experiment....I've used cheese cloth with a cotton ball in it with quite a bit of success....
> velvet works the best for me....but others might work for you
> *


how long do you wait after youve applied the leafing to do the machine affect?


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 05:56 AM~14215123
> *how long do you wait after youve applied the leafing to do the machine affect?
> *


 :0 gonna do some of this on the bomb?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jun 17 2009, 07:28 AM~14215253
> *:0  gonna do some of this on the bomb?
> *


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 06:56 AM~14215123
> *how long do you wait after youve applied the leafing to do the machine affect?
> *




some people do it right away.....once you get your timing down you can go right into turning. I give it atleast a half hour just to be sure....whats more important is making sure your size tacked up properly


----------



## matttatts

one of my more recent undertakings with my brushes. proly my third piece or so i guess. tryed to lay some stripes on my caddi and right near the end i made a few mistakes and had to erase the whole thing. fawk i was mad!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 16 2009, 10:07 AM~14205990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that work looks ripe on that ride...more pics of the work on it.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 17 2009, 05:24 PM~14220821
> *that work looks ripe on that ride...more pics of the work on it.
> *






thanks :thumbsup:


I don't really have too many pictures of the side of the car because my screen on my digital camera made it look like it wasn't pickin' the gold leaf up in the picture....then I go to photobucket and it turned out just fine  I'll see the car at a picnic on saturday, I'll snap a few pics but here are a couple others


Can't take too much credit....The guy (D!!! on this forum) knew exactly what he wanted, just tweaked it a little bit.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 17 2009, 09:49 AM~14216284
> *some people do it right away.....once you get your timing down you can go right into turning.  I give it atleast a half hour just to be sure....whats more important is making sure your size tacked up properly
> *



I do the same aswell..I usually wait about an hr or so


----------



## degre576

1966 Plymouth fury


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## matttatts

so i learned something new last night when i was makin a chalk grid. some chalk will scratch your paint. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 18 2009, 09:02 PM~14233878
> *1966 Plymouth fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow 1. I love the Fury.
2. What size brush did you use for that?!??


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14239175
> *so i learned something new last night when i was makin a chalk grid. some chalk will scratch your paint.  :thumbsdown:
> *


That's no good


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 19 2009, 02:59 PM~14240732
> *Wow 1. I love the Fury.
> 2. What size brush did you use for that?!??
> *


00 blue wrap mack.


----------



## zfelix

what up pinheads wheres the new work at :dunno:










hope everyones keepin buisy


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14239175
> *so i learned something new last night when i was makin a chalk grid. some chalk will scratch your paint.  :thumbsdown:
> *



use a stabilo pencil


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 21 2009, 10:25 PM~14258954
> *use a stabilo pencil
> *



dont use stabillos on a base i learned that the hard way but if its cleared then your cool


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 21 2009, 11:26 PM~14258972
> *dont use stabillos on a base i learned that the hard way but if its cleared then your cool
> *



x2 on that


----------



## degre576




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 21 2009, 11:03 PM~14259292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



like the color choice :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576




----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 22 2009, 12:06 AM~14259311
> *like the color choice :thumbsup:
> *



thanks z, i was skeptical on that choice but thats what the lil homie wanted.


----------



## degre576




----------



## xSSive




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wut you guys paying for bushes (Mack00) found a guy here locally that has them? Just curios dont wanna pay to much!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2009, 10:18 AM~14261284
> *Wut you guys paying for bushes (Mack00) found a guy here locally that has them? Just curios dont wanna pay to much!
> *


depends on the color of the wrap. blue is more expensive. They should be between 8 to 12 bucks


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 22 2009, 11:56 AM~14261596
> *depends on the color of the wrap. blue is more expensive.  They should be between 8 to 12 bucks
> *


they had a green wrap! and think their about $7 - $8 ea. Preciate the info!


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM~14258972
> *dont use stabillos on a base i learned that the hard way but if its cleared then your cool
> *


whats a stabilo ?. had one of my buds suggest using crayola washable marker. any thoughts on that?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 22 2009, 01:56 PM~14263088
> *whats a stabilo ?. had one of my buds suggest using crayola washable marker. any thoughts on that?
> *




its a water based pencil.....thats what I use....not sure bout the crayola marker :dunno: I just stick with the pencil


----------



## SERIOUS

I noticed on the lowrider bike I did. That when I used the stabilo to draw out designs. It would leave scratches after it was wiped off. I ended up using a scratch removing polish after the striping was cured to get rid of all the markings left behind. It was clear coat too. Just wondering if that is usual


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 23 2009, 09:24 AM~14271479
> *I noticed on the lowrider bike I did. That when I used the stabilo to draw out designs. It would leave scratches after it was wiped off. I ended up using a scratch removing polish after the striping was cured to get rid of all the markings left behind. It was clear coat too. Just wondering if that is usual
> *




:dunno: I've heard of it, I think they were discussing it on another topic on here....I haven't had any problems yet, I only mark a center line though, and its more of a couple dashes / dotted line......

I guess I could see how its possible, its kind of a grainy substance


----------



## SERIOUS

Guess I'll have to start doing that too. Just mark center lines or reffrence points. Instead of just drawing the designs out. I always end up striping something different anyway.


----------



## SERIOUS

just got a Kafka #3. Did a little practice with it. Seems like a good brush. Feels a little more comfortable than the wizard vortex I have. I need to work on the scrolling tho. I've been kind of avoiding it. For some reason it's been a lttle intimidating. Made a new practice panel too. Its the front off of our washer that took a shit.. Nice powder coat surface .I just screw around and then wipe it clean


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## matttatts

did a pannel last night. i put some clear cote on it the next day and it wrinkled the outside pins *shrugs* thought it turned out ok despite. all free hand.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 23 2009, 09:44 AM~14271662
> *just got a Kafka #3. Did a little practice with it. Seems like a good brush. Feels a little more comfortable than the wizard vortex I have. I need to work on the scrolling tho. I've been kind of avoiding it. For some reason it's been a lttle intimidating. Made a new practice panel too. Its the front off of our washer that took a shit.. Nice powder coat surface .I just screw around and then wipe it clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not bad.....my first attempt didn't go so well.....I like the kafka's better than long handle scroll brushes.....Thats what I use....

I'm in the same boat as you, only with dagger......started practicin' dagger, but always liked scroll designs more, so I just kept practicin' scroll.....gonna start practicin' it this winter when the car show season is over...no time to practice during the summer, just workin' on peoples cars


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

How not to be... There is thiS guy Rebelonepinstriping.com who is just starting out I have been following his site since he has asked me a few question via Youtube. So I see he has decided to imbed my videos on his website(and other stripers, big No No) . Possibly to show examples? Or maybe to entice people? I have done a certain carshow every year for the last seven and now I'm sure someone gave him a green light in exchange for raffle prizes or striping their car . It cost me $300 vendor fee. But he will be there no sence in me going.. Afterall with my videos he will be there representin'.. " So checkout his work at the show and hit him up" he says, but why use other peoples videos to confuse? Real stripers use only there work on any individuals website. He may or may not have pulled them since being busted. Not mention he lives 20 miles from me.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 24 2009, 08:33 AM~14282076
> *How not to be... There is thiS guy Rebelonepinstriping.com who is just starting out I have been following his site since he has asked me a few question via Youtube. So I see he has decided to imbed my videos on his website(and other stripers,  big No No) . Possibly to show examples? Or maybe to entice people? I have done a certain carshow every year for the last seven and now I'm sure someone gave him a green light in exchange for raffle prizes or striping their car . It cost me $300 vendor fee. But he will be there no sence in me going.. Afterall with my videos he will be there representin'..  " So checkout his work at the show and hit him up" he says, but why use other peoples videos to confuse? Real stripers use only there work on any individuals website. He may or may not have pulled them since being busted. Not mention he lives 20 miles from me.
> *


 :angry: U SHOULD GO OVER THERE N KICK HIS ASS FOR DOIN DAT....DAT SHIT DONT FLY.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

He made the corrections and took my stuff and all the pictures of cars he took at carshows (others did those)... Whether or not he has no right to post anybodies work but his... Not talkin shit just protecting what is mine and Eddie Torrez's and all the others that were there. The lesson here is if it ain't yours don't post it with out permission .. I felt all "future pinstripers" should be aware of this because one day they will be "pinstripers" and know where I'm coming from.. Was I pissed? You tell me... Any hard feelings? No... This is lesson 28 in the book of pinstriping.. Now let's get back to work


----------



## bigshod




----------



## SWIGS

did this clip board for work ....what you think fellas?


----------



## SWIGS

a couple lil things on my tool box!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 24 2009, 09:33 AM~14282076
> *How not to be... There is thiS guy Rebelonepinstriping.com who is just starting out I have been following his site since he has asked me a few question via Youtube. So I see he has decided to imbed my videos on his website(and other stripers,  big No No) . Possibly to show examples? Or maybe to entice people? I have done a certain carshow every year for the last seven and now I'm sure someone gave him a green light in exchange for raffle prizes or striping their car . It cost me $300 vendor fee. But he will be there no sence in me going.. Afterall with my videos he will be there representin'..  " So checkout his work at the show and hit him up" he says, but why use other peoples videos to confuse? Real stripers use only there work on any individuals website. He may or may not have pulled them since being busted. Not mention he lives 20 miles from me.
> *





> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 24 2009, 01:35 PM~14284245
> *He made the corrections and took my stuff and all the pictures of cars he took at carshows (others did those)... Whether or not he has no right to post anybodies work but his... Not talkin shit just protecting what is mine and Eddie Torrez's and all the others that were there. The lesson here is if it ain't yours don't post it with out permission .. I felt all "future pinstripers" should be aware of this because one day they will be "pinstripers" and know where I'm coming from.. Was I pissed? You tell me...  Any hard feelings? No... This is lesson 28 in the book of pinstriping.. Now let's get back to work
> *





****jots notes down in notebook**** Don't use other stripers work



:wave:

Honestly that seems like a no brainer. :werd:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 24 2009, 01:35 PM~14284245
> *He made the corrections and took my stuff and all the pictures of cars he took at carshows (others did those)... Whether or not he has no right to post anybodies work but his... Not talkin shit just protecting what is mine and Eddie Torrez's and all the others that were there. The lesson here is if it ain't yours don't post it with out permission .. I felt all "future pinstripers" should be aware of this because one day they will be "pinstripers" and know where I'm coming from.. Was I pissed? You tell me...  Any hard feelings? No... This is lesson 28 in the book of pinstriping.. Now let's get back to work
> *


Eddie E.T. Torres from PHOENIX???? Where are these videos? I wanna see this....Im wondering if he was using a video of Eddie Torres doing old school striping with a scroll brush.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

He pulled the videos and pictures that weren't his.. I think he got the message and corrected his mistake. I think he was trying to display striping as whole on his site... But to the average person I thought it may be perceived as his work. So I bitched..


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 25 2009, 09:20 AM~14293933
> *He pulled the videos and pictures that weren't  his.. I think he got the message and corrected his mistake. I think he was trying to display striping as whole on his site... But to the average person I thought it may be perceived as his work. So I bitched..*


rightfully so :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 25 2009, 10:20 AM~14293933
> *He pulled the videos and pictures that weren't  his.. I think he got the message and corrected his mistake. I think he was trying to display striping as whole on his site... But to the average person I thought it may be perceived as his work. So I bitched..
> *




Thats the best excuse he could come up with? That might be the excuse.......OH but with the benefit of it appearing as though its his work



kudo's to him pulling the pics though


----------



## degre576

ttt


----------



## xSSive

:uh:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Those look sweet Joe! You get your loot yet?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 30 2009, 01:38 PM~14341450
> *Those look sweet Joe! You get your loot yet?
> *




Hell yeah, thanks, gonna try em' out after the 4th.... :cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines

Those wheels look NICE! Does it last long tho?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jul 1 2009, 09:25 AM~14350239
> *Those wheels look NICE! Does it last long tho?
> *



of course. They have clear coat on them......Just gotta be careful not to hit it with the lead hammer when you mount em


----------



## degre576

58 apache


----------



## modelmangler

i have been interested in giving pin striping a serious go. i am o.k at airbrushing and the more i so the more i find a need to pin stripe. i like the effect it has on a finished paint job, and how subtle you can get with transitioning colors.

my question is this:

i know where i can buy a "kit" and i'm scepticle of that, because i found out when i bought my very first airbrush as a "kit" i was spending more time f'ing with it then using it, that being said i sure learned alot, but needed to spend more time using it then posting questions as to how to fix it.

what is a nice brush for pin striping worth? (not the most expensive but decent and reliable)
what are the proper types of paints to be using?
i have heard of "one shot" and both good/bad reviews about it

what type of a price range would i be looking to get started?
and lastly, is there a good on-line shop to deal with, that you guys trust for this equipment?

thanks for your time.


----------



## sand1

Buy some diffrent brushes, can of 1 shot paint ,mineral spirits and have a go at it. What r u wanting to learn? OLD SCHOOL or SCROLL?? I like XCALIBUR brushes for old skool..only downside to them is that they dont hold a lot of paint = a lot of palleting. Buy a MACK blue wrap 00 or Xcalibur. If you want to learn SCROLL try a KAFKA #3, Jensens Swirly Q , Bobbo brush, Blick eclipse outliner brush. There are diffrent brands of paints out there... 1 shot , HOK, ED ROTH, & HOT HUE'S. 
MACK 00 about 12 bucks
1 Shot Black or White 6 Bucks
Thinner/Mineral Spirits 5 bucks
Brush Oil( I use kafka's oil--some people like tranny fluid)
Brush Box ( When i first started I used a CHOCOLATE TIN BOX from the dollar store-stored my 1 brush haha but it worked)










Goodluck and have a shit load of funn!! Stripe on!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 1 2009, 11:29 PM~14358709
> *Buy some diffrent brushes, can of 1 shot paint ,mineral spirits and have a go at it.  What r u wanting to learn? OLD SCHOOL or SCROLL?? I like XCALIBUR brushes for old skool..only downside to them is that they dont hold a lot of paint = a lot of palleting. Buy a MACK blue wrap 00 or Xcalibur. If you want to learn SCROLL try a KAFKA #3, Jensens Swirly Q , Bobbo brush, Blick eclipse outliner brush. There are diffrent brands of paints out there... 1 shot , HOK, ED ROTH, & HOT HUE'S.
> MACK 00 about 12 bucks
> 1 Shot Black or White 6 Bucks
> Thinner/Mineral Spirits 5 bucks
> Brush Oil( I use kafka's oil--some people like tranny fluid)
> Brush Box ( When i first started I used a CHOCOLATE TIN BOX from the dollar store-stored my 1 brush haha but it worked)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck and have a shit load of funn!! Stripe on!
> *




Thats pretty much it :thumbsup:



I started with a pack of mack brushes (ebay 5 different sizes for 30 bucks)
2 cans of paint (8-16 dollars depending on color choice)
mineral spirits (6 bucks)
reducer (15 bucks)
brush oil (15-20 bucks)


From there I got addicted and started buying lots of shit :cheesy: 



instead of buying 5 mack brushes like I did get 1 or 2 for dagger designs and then buy a scroll brush or 2. 


Have a good time, its kind of like golf....its frustrating as hell, but its fun to do once in a while. If you practice it enough, eventually you get good at it (so I hear)


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 22 2009, 10:56 AM~14261596
> *depends on the color of the wrap. blue is more expensive.  They should be between 8 to 12 bucks
> *


I can hook up for $10. get at me


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 7 2009, 12:26 PM~14402755
> *I can hook up for $10. get at me
> *


WHat kind of brush's can you hook up fpr 10 bucks? Xcaliburs???Let me know via MESSENGER


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 7 2009, 11:16 PM~14408675
> *WHat kind of brush's can you hook up fpr 10 bucks? Xcaliburs???Let me know via MESSENGER
> *



xcaliburs are like 17 to 20 bucks. I found a set of 4 for 65.00. At Auto toolmart .com


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 8 2009, 12:24 AM~14409161
> *xcaliburs are like 17 to 20 bucks.  I found a set of 4 for 65.00.  At Auto toolmart .com
> *


 Yeah I know.... I like to stripe with Xcaliburs. I have about 3 to4 macks and hardly ever use them


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Still Practicing


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 8 2009, 08:50 AM~14410640
> *Yeah I know.... I like to stripe with Xcaliburs. I have about 3 to4 macks and hardly ever use them
> *



I just got them like 2 weeks ago and i love them. I find them a lot better than the macks.


----------



## zfelix

JUST FINISHED THIS WHAT U GUYS THINK?


----------



## jake.blancas

fucken sick!


----------



## zfelix

thanks jake what u been workin on bro?


----------



## jake.blancas

little things here and there works slow right now down here


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jul 8 2009, 10:22 PM~14419268
> *little things here and there works slow right now down here
> *


its slow here too  i just been working on my club members cars nobody wants to spend money now days


----------



## jake.blancas

hell nah, even though i lowered my prices to where im barely makin some profit lol hopefully it picks up soon


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jul 8 2009, 11:28 PM~14419359
> *hell nah, even though i lowered my prices to where im barely makin some profit lol hopefully it picks up soon
> *


dont sacrifice yourself dude, lowering your prices just hurts everyone.

things will pick up.


----------



## southside customs

work here aint too bad.. im staying busy doing a lil bit of everything.. still no time to work on my own shit..


----------



## dekay24

havent contributed to this topic in awile, so here is a couple little things.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

once you give it to them cheap it is harder then HELL to get them to pay later.. then, they expect the rest of us to do it cheap.... Don't do it if you can..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## clay$

clays custom pinstriping


----------



## clay$

clays custom pinstriping


----------



## clay$

clays custom pinstriping


----------



## tattootech

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 09:41 PM~7967524
> *been striping for about 2 yrs now i think.. i lost count.. just recently i started doing scrolls.. still trying to learn em..
> still cant do a staraight line for shit.. im gettin better.. but its frustrating..
> 
> but i can leaf my ass off.. i got that down pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Now thats what I talking about....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

How do You line up straight lines with tape even on the side of your car.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 13 2009, 07:36 AM~14455841
> *how do line up straight lines with tape even on the side of your car.
> *



Laying long lines are not easy anyone can practice and to center peices but the long lines I think are the hardest and most stressfull because I'm my own critic and I'm picky it just takes. A steady hand ansd good eye sight and a lot of time and practice


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 13 2009, 12:08 PM~14457536
> *Laying long lines are not easy anyone can practice and to center peices but the long lines I think are the hardest and most stressfull because I'm my own critic and I'm picky it just takes. A steady hand ansd good eye sight and a lot of time and practice
> *


x2  


I think long straight lines take the most practice.....and they are the most frustrating :angry: 

















on to one of those easy center pieces :cheesy: :cheesy: 



the leaf is unfinished....so it looks rough...I haven't brushed off the excess or turned it yet.....My wife's dash, very "wim" like....unfortunately I can't come close  but my wife likes his style :biggrin: 

Gonna wake up tomorrow and see how I feel, might add some small silver leaf accents might not..... :dunno:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 13 2009, 04:40 PM~14459192
> *x2
> I think long straight lines take the most practice.....and they are the most frustrating  :angry:
> on to one of those easy center pieces  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> the leaf is unfinished....so it looks rough...I haven't brushed off the excess or turned it yet.....My wife's dash, very "wim" like....unfortunately I can't come close   but my wife likes his style  :biggrin:
> 
> Gonna wake up tomorrow and see how I feel, might add some small silver leaf accents might not..... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 13 2009, 05:44 PM~14461199
> *very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Thanks, got a long ways to go


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 13 2009, 07:45 PM~14461224
> *Thanks, got a long ways to go
> *


not that much homie you gettin down wit it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

pinstripe by MO


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Jul 13 2009, 07:21 PM~14462218-->
> 
> 
> 
> not that much homie you gettin down wit it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.....its not perfect....always room for improvement
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 13 2009, 07:37 PM~14462405
> *pinstripe by MO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


























finished product.....I'll snap a few pics once its in the car


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 13 2009, 01:40 PM~14459192
> *x2
> I think long straight lines take the most practice.....and they are the most frustrating  :angry:
> on to one of those easy center pieces  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> the leaf is unfinished....so it looks rough...I haven't brushed off the excess or turned it yet.....My wife's dash, very "wim" like....unfortunately I can't come close   but my wife likes his style  :biggrin:
> 
> Gonna wake up tomorrow and see how I feel, might add some small silver leaf accents might not..... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit. homie.. you got it down..


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 14 2009, 10:33 AM~14468354
> *shit. homie.. you got it down..
> *


----------



## xSSive

installed....I'll get pics with the top down at the next show / or cruise


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Joe that looks awesome.. and the symetry is pert near perfect! you did good... I think that looks as good as Wim's himself.. Are those my cans of Oneshot? they sure look very simular to mine... I screw them shut also... LOL! How them brushes workin for ya?


----------



## LOWX732

as soon as i get the propper supplies i want to start leafing and striping .. see what i can do


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jul 14 2009, 10:36 PM~14477416
> *Joe that looks awesome.. and the symetry is pert near perfect! you did good... I think that looks as good as Wim's himself.. Are those my cans of Oneshot? they sure look very simular to mine... I screw them shut also... LOL! How them brushes workin for ya?
> *




Thanks Peewee....I wish I was as good as Wim........you like my one shot trick :biggrin: :biggrin: ......lil' something I picked up from a pro   (P.S. it works really slick :thumbsup: ) Haven't tried the brushes yet....gonna try the new brushes this week, wanted to finish this dash first.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Not boasting or bragging here.. This thread is for beginners and I like checking it out and helping when ever I can. I just wanna show you guys an old school Pinstriping technique I'm sure some of you have never seen. It makes a tedious task quicker.. I use it when i have to, enjoy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ5_1Ov0rpg


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 7 2009, 11:16 PM~14408675
> *WHat kind of brush's can you hook up fpr 10 bucks? Xcaliburs???Let me know via MESSENGER
> *


Mack00


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jul 17 2009, 09:38 PM~14507472
> *Not boasting or bragging here.. This thread is for beginners and I like checking it out and helping when ever I can.  I just wanna show you guys an old school Pinstriping technique I'm sure some of you have never seen.  It makes a tedious task quicker.. I use it when i have to enjoy...    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ5_1Ov0rpg
> *



cool vid nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

been a loooong time since i posted here

















^^ design aint mine, lines and scroll is
















^^ design and lettering aint mine, lines scrolls are


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Nice Scroll work there!


----------



## sic713

sic ass fuck.. i need ti buy a scrolling brush and get back on it


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 18 2009, 09:02 PM~14514368
> *been a loooong time since i posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ design aint mine, lines and scroll is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ design and lettering aint mine, lines scrolls are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's up? Good to see you posting on here again, always loved your style and seeing your work :thumbsup:.....you're old caddy is up here, cool to see your work in person....Thats a nice caddy too :biggrin:


----------



## degre576

almost done with this ho.









[/quote]


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i do have a question:

i want o get back into leafin but last time i was doing it the clear i was using ( forgo name but curly turned me onto it ) does NOT hole up in the sun ( see pics )

what clear can i use that has NO worries? brush on clear with shelf life.

















first it would get black ( 1st pic ) and then just simply peel...... ( 2nd pic ) this is when this car became my daily sun sitter


----------



## zfelix

what clear was it?? i use automotive clear with the right activators matter a fact its the dupont 7500 series


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 20 2009, 08:03 PM~14530236
> *what clear was it?? i use automotive clear with the right activators matter a fact its the dupont 7500 series
> *


i dont know clears for nothing...... it comes in a small can like the lucos glue does but i dont think its lucos, either way i wont use it again and because of my lack of knowledge on brush on clears, i cant do leafing right now


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i came across a small collection of pearl one shot paints, lids werent removed, anyone interested before i put them on ebay? i can get pics ( need to anyway for ebay ) not sure of the colors but i think its the whole collection ebay has for pearls.........


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 21 2009, 04:21 PM~14541687
> *i came across a small collection of pearl one shot paints, lids werent removed, anyone interested before i put them on ebay? i can get pics ( need to anyway for ebay ) not sure of the colors but i think its the whole collection ebay has for pearls.........
> *


pm me price :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

for sale, make offer (PM) 
all have metal clips on the lids still except the brigh red wich feels full ---- paypal excepted


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jul 21 2009, 07:20 PM~14542812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale, make offer (PM)
> all have metal clips on the lids still except the brigh red wich feels full ---- paypal excepted
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

would like to get $55.00 shipped, shit costs alot more broken down and in a lot..........if interested, PM me


----------



## degre576

done


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14565747
> *done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you do some nice pin striping, you need to make your own topic to get more recognition


----------



## zfelix

props to everyone who does scrolls because it is not easy

heres my attempt i will continue to play with it a lil bit


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 25 2009, 12:11 AM~14576285
> *props to everyone who does scrolls because it is not easy
> 
> heres my attempt i will continue to play with it a lil bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good!


i will have some pics of panels i done today, 1 pissed me off, after all the work i put into it, final touches and BAM i go off centered in the middle of alot goin on, wet paint rrrrrr doesnt feel right to trash it however i cant swap it to another artist either, anyway, pics soon


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

flash off









flash on:









the mess up is in the middle of the leafing on the blue one, cant really tell in pics


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

where do you get the black panels?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 26 2009, 02:55 PM~14585831
> *where do you get the black panels?
> *


for sale signs/ private property signs and i just paint the back of them


----------



## Flowrider

looks awesome Mike 










Actually i intended to sand the board to put some candy patterns on but i felt more like doodling around a bit tonite 
tried some different from what ive been doing before


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Flowrider

what brushes do you guys use for the bigger style lettering ? lets say the 2" and up capitol styles


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 2 2009, 12:28 PM~14652440
> *what brushes do you guys use for the bigger style lettering ? lets say the 2" and up capitol styles
> *



lettering quills size 6 or 7


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

another i did:


----------



## sand1

Cant see the micro flake in the yellow outline...looks killer in person. Collaberation with Eddie E.T Torres


----------



## Flowrider

crap cam.. you only see 2 colors while there are 3


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

What all do you need to pinstripe?


----------



## Flowrider

brush, paint, reducer, oil and maybe some mineral spirit to clean the brush.


----------



## sand1

1st panel attempt..............Sorry my camera sucks... it has a crystal beth roth flake border.


----------



## sand1




----------



## sand1




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 10 2009, 10:22 PM~14730709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576

new stuff from tha Rio Grande Valley


----------



## sand1




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by sand1+Aug 10 2009, 09:22 PM~14730709-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-degre576_@Aug 13 2009, 09:15 PM~14763708
> *new stuff from tha Rio Grande Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wish i lived in cali, might get to do more than just practice  

Looks sweet


----------



## show-bound

POST YOUR BRUSHES!!!

WANTING TO INVEST IN MY BRUSHES, WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHO USING WHAT!


----------



## sic713

8 dollar brushes from my local paint store.


----------



## Flowrider

did a friend her table, still some symmetry things but it turned out reasonable


----------



## SERIOUS

A little fooling around.. I'm probly gonna sand it down and do something more serious pretty soon  








I was watching some kafka vidieos on youtube and noticed he was using his scrolling brushes to do dagger style old school striping. So I did this whole piece with my kafka #3. It really is easier to do curves. But controling the line thickness is a little more difficult. But that could just be practice in general


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14784135-->
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>POST YOUR BRUSHES!!!
> 
> WANTING TO INVEST IN MY BRUSHES, WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHO USING WHAT!</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 02:34 PM~14784386
> *8 dollar brushes from my local paint store.
> *


brand..type....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2009, 09:31 PM~14788506
> *brand..type....
> *


mack


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 16 2009, 08:39 PM~14787069
> *A little fooling around.. I'm probly gonna sand it down and do something more serious pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching some kafka vidieos on youtube and noticed he was using his scrolling brushes to do dagger style old school striping. So I did this whole piece with my kafka #3. It really is easier to do curves. But controling the line thickness is a little more difficult. But that could just be practice in general
> *




if you practice enough with them yeah, I do some dagger style with my kafka....but when you watch his videos he's basically trying to sell the brush. So to someone whose new, they believe that brush is ideal for it...when in reality Kafka could pinstripe in his sleep he's been doin it so long.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2009, 12:37 PM~14784135
> *POST YOUR BRUSHES!!!
> 
> WANTING TO INVEST IN MY BRUSHES, WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHO USING WHAT!
> *




pullin long lines..... Davinci #0

dagger.....mack #0 or #1

scroll....kafka #3 and #1


these are the brushes I typically use, but I'm tryin LOTS of other brushes, and I have many other sizes....

if you're just starting, buy a couple mack brushes and fool around....they are inexpensive....


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 16 2009, 11:32 PM~14785144
> *did a friend her table, still some symmetry things but it turned out reasonable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Autism rocks. 
Props for the tall!


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 17 2009, 08:36 AM~14791272
> *if you practice enough with them yeah, I do some dagger style with my kafka....but when you watch his videos he's basically trying to sell the brush.  So to someone whose new, they believe that brush is ideal for it...when in reality Kafka could pinstripe in his sleep he's been doin it so long.
> *


 Very true.. He is pretty much just pitching all his products.. The video works tho. He sold me two brushes :cheesy: .. Not saying i'm gonna give up the dagger for the kafka brush.. Just gave it a shot after watching the vid


----------



## sand1

I AGREE on the KAFKA YOUTUBE VIDEO. He tries to sell you his grid,brush's,oil's,enamel strianers & ez flow liquid. 95% SELLING 5% PINSTRIPING. I dont buy any of his products anymore....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 17 2009, 10:40 AM~14791311
> *pullin long lines.....  Davinci #0
> 
> dagger.....mack #0 or #1
> 
> scroll....kafka #3 and #1
> these are the brushes I typically use, but I'm tryin LOTS of other brushes, and I have many other sizes....
> 
> if you're just starting, buy a couple mack brushes and fool around....they are inexpensive....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SERIOUS

Who sells the davinci brushes?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 18 2009, 01:18 PM~14805461
> *Who sells the davinci brushes?
> *



My understanding there is only on person on the west coast that sells them. I get them from Peewee....They are pretty sweet brushes....


----------



## SERIOUS

I found a couple Davinci's at an art store up in Sonora a couple years ago. But, they wanted like $30. A pop and that was when I was first starting. Didn't know if they were right for automotive use. They look like sweet brushes tho


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 19 2009, 09:33 AM~14814945
> *I found a couple Davinci's at an art store up in Sonora a couple years ago. But, they wanted like $30. A pop and that was when I was first starting. Didn't know if they were right for automotive use. They look like sweet brushes tho
> *





They are probably outta my league since I'm still starting out, but I could feel and see a difference after one use....I think they were called something else before DaVinci


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Davinci's used to be called Cosmos... Sid moses has them.. and they ain't cheap... but ain't yer $8 green wrap either  try em .. an 0 is considered a 00... http://moseart.com/pinstbru.htm "They are probably outta my league" Easy there Joe! LOL! looking good!


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 17 2009, 06:43 PM~14797267
> *I AGREE on the KAFKA YOUTUBE VIDEO. He tries to sell you his grid,brush's,oil's,enamel strianers & ez flow liquid. 95% SELLING 5% PINSTRIPING. I dont buy any of his products anymore....
> *


Lets face it the Economy sux and work is slow.. what's a guy to do? Advertise he will stripe anything for 25% less that the current quote? Or bring us a competitors quote and i will do it for half? Be sides all his DVD's seem to get copied and passed around like a cheap whore.. Here's a guy that was willing to share his art form and knowledge (for a fee) and now he gets slammed? All the old timers I ever knew wouldn't share shit.. at least he ain't being a Gypsie and striping cars for pennies on the dollar while camping in his car in yer driveway.. :biggrin: I'm selling stickers on Ebay to keep my hobbies intact in these times.. (I got a lot of hobbies!  ) Did i sell out? Or am i being a little savy picking up the slack of the downturn of the economy? My striping prices haveen't changed at all.. But a grand a month sure helps me out right now.. Go easy on him.. now back to striping.. did someone want to see a brush?


----------



## lowriv1972

Here is a guitar I did last week. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## SERIOUS

Looks sweet Shane..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 21 2009, 01:33 PM~14840829
> *Looks sweet Shane..
> *


Thanks bro, how you been??


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 15 2009, 07:45 AM~14776606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh yea !! cant wait !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Aug 21 2009, 09:17 PM~14843823
> *:0 oh yea !! cant wait !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Cool bro ,see you there. My Mentor is throwing the BRUSH BASH. Pass the word around man....


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## wimone

HEY EVERYONE ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!! LOL HERES A FEW THINGS I'VE BEEN WORKIN ON ALONG WITH MY NEW BANNER!!!! ALSO CHECK OUT MY NEW WEBSITE!!! ITS NOT FULLY COMPLETE YET I BUT ITS UP AND RUNNING!!!! C-YA!!!

*www.wimkustomdesigns.com*


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

purses!? that is a great idea, because women spend good money for what they want. time to change direction,
(no ****) :thumbsup:
Is there any problems with the paint on. patern leather?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 7 2009, 11:16 PM~14408675
> *WHat kind of brush's can you hook up fpr 10 bucks? Xcaliburs???Let me know via MESSENGER
> *


macks


----------



## southside customs

i did some purses.. took a week to dry..
but why.. i never use hardner on anything else.. and it dries in a day..
but the purse didnt??


----------



## BAGO




----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ+Aug 24 2009, 10:55 AM~14864512-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purses!? that is a great idea, because women spend good money for what they want. time to change direction,
> (no ****) :thumbsup:
> Is there any problems with the paint on. patern leather?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 11:23 AM~14864802
> *i did some purses.. took a week to dry..
> but why.. i never use hardner on anything else.. and it dries in a day..
> but the purse didnt??
> *



thanks well purses are just the best for the ladies. i've done alot and they sell themselves. these were actually donations for a fund raiser.
and these ones dries pretty quick, i dont know about a week? and really when you do any kind of leather or any kind of material it is highly suggested that you rub it down with alcohol to open up the pours so the paint will grab. and definatly use catalyst if you got it. other then that its just like striping anything else.

WIM!!!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 21 2009, 01:56 PM~14841053
> *Thanks bro, how you been??
> *


good just trying to keep practicing


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 24 2009, 01:57 PM~14865755
> *good just trying to keep practicing
> *


I know, I need to get some more jobs lined up. The car is about to be started, and I need to make some cash.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 24 2009, 10:55 AM~14863915
> *HEY EVERYONE ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!! LOL HERES A FEW THINGS I'VE BEEN WORKIN ON ALONG WITH MY NEW BANNER!!!! ALSO CHECK OUT MY NEW WEBSITE!!! ITS NOT FULLY COMPLETE YET I BUT ITS UP AND RUNNING!!!! C-YA!!!
> 
> www.wimkustomdesigns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What it dew Wim?? Hows life bro?? Work looks good like always pimp!!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 24 2009, 11:55 AM~14863915
> *HEY EVERYONE ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!! LOL HERES A FEW THINGS I'VE BEEN WORKIN ON ALONG WITH MY NEW BANNER!!!! ALSO CHECK OUT MY NEW WEBSITE!!! ITS NOT FULLY COMPLETE YET I BUT ITS UP AND RUNNING!!!! C-YA!!!
> 
> www.wimkustomdesigns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That paddle is fucking killer.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Aug 24 2009, 03:33 PM~14867322-->
> 
> 
> 
> What it dew Wim?? Hows life bro?? Work looks good like always pimp!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WUTS UP SHANE!!!!, im good just doin my thing workin at my daily and workin on my business... thanks i'm just havin fun doin what i love to do and thats slingin paint!!!! lol
> the guitar looks real good :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-degre576_@Aug 24 2009, 08:11 PM~14870493
> *That paddle is fucking killer.
> *


 :thumbsup: thank you!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

how do i trim my mack 00?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 17 2009, 09:40 AM~14791311
> *pullin long lines.....  Davinci #0
> 
> dagger.....mack #0 or #1
> 
> scroll....kafka #3 and #1
> these are the brushes I typically use, but I'm tryin LOTS of other brushes, and I have many other sizes....
> 
> if you're just starting, buy a couple mack brushes and fool around....they are inexpensive....
> *




does the scrolling brush really help? 

ive been practicing for awhile now but im finally going to get serious and buy some 1 shot instead of using model paint like ive been 

i cant scroll to save my life i have to stop half way and pick it back up everything else ive pretty much got the idea of


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Your life is saved.. LOL! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 27 2009, 09:10 PM~14904522
> *Your life is saved.. LOL! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4
> *


What brush are you using? Im learning using a mack 000 and i fuckin hate it so far.. then again i just needa get the feel for it.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14904522
> *Your life is saved.. LOL! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2MT4cG5G4
> *


You wanna see some sick scroll work? How about some SCROLL work with a MACK 000 brush....watch my mentor work magic...his skill is SICK!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU2werUeQTs


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 27 2009, 03:42 PM~14900376
> *how do i trim my mack 00?
> *


I for got where it is but somewhere on the net there is a HOW TO on trimming a MACK brush.


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 27 2009, 02:42 PM~14900376
> *how do i trim my mack 00?
> *


http://www.airbrushaction.com/images/tip_t..._1212373354.pdf


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14905342
> *You wanna see some sick scroll work? How about some SCROLL work with a MACK 000 brush....watch my mentor work magic...his skill is SICK!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU2werUeQTs
> *


eddie t is a all out bad ass and that video shows what its really all about!!!! couldnt ask for a better video!!!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14905342
> *You wanna see some sick scroll work? How about some SCROLL work with a MACK 000 brush....watch my mentor work magic...his skill is SICK!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU2werUeQTs
> *




I just went out in my garage and set fire to all my pinstriping supplies....I'm hangin' it up..... :angry: 



thats awesome, there is guy that may have a "few" hours of practice under his belt :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 28 2009, 08:24 AM~14907439
> *eddie t is a all out bad ass and that video shows what its really all about!!!! couldnt ask for a better video!!!!!
> *


WIMONE thanks for hte compliment( I will pass it on to Eddie). And yes your correct, that is what it is all about. The first day we posted that video on youtube, Eddie got a call from a well known striper(wont say no names) and told Eddie to get with the 21st century and for Eddie to use his brush to do scroll work. The intention of that video was just to show what a mack could do with enough practice. Because back in Eddie's day there was no scroll brush's available or dvd video's. All they had was 1 shot and a MACK Brush. And like Eddie has always told me and I wont forget this...."It's not the brush you use,It's the man behind the brush."...but anyways Thanks and we will be posting a 2nd video and he will do a similiar panel with more colors with a MACK 000. 
Also WIMONE , it would be an honor to have you attend Eddie's 2nd Annual Brush Bash here in Arizona. Shoot me an message with email addy and I will send you a flyer via email.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 28 2009, 09:41 AM~14908122
> *I just went out in my garage and set fire to all my pinstriping supplies....I'm hangin' it up..... :angry:
> thats awesome, there is guy that may have a "few" hours of practice under his belt :biggrin:
> *


Eddie E.T. Torres has been custom painting & pinstriping lowriders for 30 plus yrs in Arizona. He also did some lettering on the panel with the Mack 000. Couldnt show it in the youtube video cause of the file size. And I wanted to keep it all in 1 video and not in parts(part 1 and part 2)


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Eddie gets down.... !!! Wim ain't to bad either!


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 28 2009, 11:02 AM~14910451
> *WIMONE thanks for hte compliment( I will pass it on to Eddie). And yes your correct, that is what it is all about. The first day we posted that video on youtube, Eddie got a call from a well known striper(wont say no names) and told Eddie to get with the 21st century and for Eddie to use his brush to do scroll work. The intention of that video was just to show what a mack could do with enough practice. Because back in Eddie's day there was no scroll brush's available or dvd video's. All they had was 1 shot and a MACK Brush. And like Eddie has always told me and I wont forget this...."It's not the brush you use,It's the man behind the brush."...but anyways Thanks and we will be posting a 2nd video and he will do a similiar panel  with more colors with a MACK 000.
> Also WIMONE , it would be an honor to have you attend Eddie's 2nd Annual Brush Bash here in Arizona. Shoot me an message  with email addy and I will send you a flyer via email.
> *


right on pm being sent!!!!!


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 28 2009, 12:37 PM~14911602
> *Eddie gets down.... !!! Wim ain't to bad either!
> *


lol you dont want none of this PEEEEE WEEEE!!!!! lol


----------



## REV. chuck

ive seen all these videos and just cant do it 


i dont have anyone to learn from either so ill just keep trying and ill eventually get it right i suppose


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 28 2009, 09:41 AM~14908122
> *I just went out in my garage and set fire to all my pinstriping supplies....I'm hangin' it up..... :angry:
> thats awesome, there is guy that may have a "few" hours of practice under his belt :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper+Aug 28 2009, 02:37 PM~14911602-->
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie gets down.... !!! Wim ain't to bad either!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wimone_@Aug 28 2009, 02:39 PM~14911634
> *right on pm being sent!!!!!
> *



how long have you guys been pinstriping?


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

looking very good Wim!!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 28 2009, 03:51 PM~14912532
> *how long have you guys been pinstriping?
> *


Im still learning...been doing it for 4 months...


----------



## zfelix

2 years


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 28 2009, 07:48 PM~14914997
> *Im still learning...been doing it for 4 months...
> *


ive been trying for about 2 months now


----------



## zfelix




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 28 2009, 03:51 PM~14912532
> *how long have you guys been pinstriping?
> *





little over 2 years....28 more and I should have the hang of it.....    :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

other table i did, let me know what you think


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Since 1977 .. Just finished this this morning (actually gotta put a design where you see the blue grid under the chrome door) all one shot, davinci 0 long liner, 1" flat, 1/2" flat Mack series 1992 letterer, silver leaf, only did the graphics and stuff


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Aug 30 2009, 06:10 AM~14925151-->
> 
> 
> 
> little over 2 years....28 more and I should have the hang of it.....       :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14925955
> *Since 1977 .. Just finished this this morning (actually gotta put a design where you see the blue grid under the chrome door) all one shot, davinci 0 long liner, 1" flat, 1/2" flat Mack series 1992 letterer, silver leaf, only did the graphics and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ive got a long way to go but at least i feel better about it now


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14912532
> *how long have you guys been pinstriping?
> *


15 years!!!!! i've been doing art work for 25 years... but i work on my style daily... cuz its not how long you have been doin it or how big, but its what you have inside that dictates who you are and how good you really are. 
im a firm believer that less is more and every day is a learning experience. a person can stripe for a hundred years and still not be any better then he was when he started. ive seen a lot of new guys just get started that stripe better then guys who have started along time ago. and the reason is they do it from the heart its something they want to do not something they have to do. 
i do what i do when i want to do it and i dont think im better then anyone one else. 
the one thing about art is its self expression and you paint what you want to paint not what some one tells you or thinks you should be doing. 
so keep on working on your style and be proud of what you do......
   
WIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Well put Mr Wim..


----------



## bigshod




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats the best scrolling brush


----------



## hotstuff5964

I like the kafkas, but then again I cant scroll for shit so don't listen to me :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2009, 06:52 PM~14940980
> *I like the kafkas, but then again I cant scroll for shit so don't listen to me :biggrin:
> *


im gonna get some and try it out


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14940727
> *whats the best scrolling brush
> *


x2 everyone seems to like that kafka 3 :dunno:

ive been using a chico brush


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14940727
> *whats the best scrolling brush
> *



ive tried them all. Kafka, wizards, typhoons, virus and bobbo's. Each one is different. I like the bobbo's and kafka's.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 31 2009, 09:21 PM~14941371
> *x2     everyone seems to like that kafka 3 :dunno:
> 
> ive been using a chico brush
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2009, 08:50 PM~14941794
> *:scrutinize:
> *


found it on ebay i fucked the first one up and dude sent me a new one free 


http://chicopinstripebrush.com/

im not one to say because i havent used anything else but it comes pretrim and its what ive been learning with ive used it hundreds of times and it hasnt lost a single hair


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14940727
> *whats the best scrolling brush
> *



I use kafka (number 3 primarily).....I've got a few others but I can't seem to put the kafka down....


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 05:35 PM~14940727
> *whats the best scrolling brush
> *


really there is no single answer to this question, its up to the person and what brush works for them. 
i started using macks then i used the jenson and a trimmed lettering brush also i have trimmed a few french liners but then i found kafkas and now i like the bobbo's. but its up to what works for you. do you like the short handled kafka/bobbo? or the medium handled wizards and typhoons? or maybe the peewee choice, scharf liners trimmed with the blunt tip? its up to you and what works for you, and the results you are looking for. 
tell you what if you seen the long liner brush that lamberson uses you wouldnt look twice at a short handled brush becuase he does such incredible work with what he has and plus hes just that bad ass!!!!
well just try em all and good luck!! cuz really ya cant really ever have to many brushs in the box!!!!

WWW.WIMKUSTOMDESIGNS.COM


----------



## Flowrider

I have a Kafka #1 but I just cant pull a tight curve with it, is a 3 better in that way ?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Sep 1 2009, 08:13 AM~14945797
> *I have a Kafka #1 but I just cant pull a tight curve with it, is a 3 better in that way ?
> *




nah, you can pull a tight curve with both of them. #3 seems to give you the best balance between fine lines and well bodied thick lines....at least in my opinion


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 1 2009, 07:04 AM~14945745
> *really there is no single answer to this question, its up to the person and what brush works for them.
> i started using macks then i used the jenson and a trimmed lettering brush also i have trimmed a few french liners but then i found kafkas and now i like the bobbo's. but its up to what works for you. do you like the short handled kafka/bobbo? or the medium handled wizards and typhoons? or maybe the peewee choice, scharf liners trimmed with the blunt tip? its up to you and what works for you, and the results you are looking for.
> tell you what if you seen the long liner brush that lamberson uses you wouldnt look twice at a short handled brush becuase he does such incredible work with what he has and plus hes just that bad ass!!!!
> well just try em all and good luck!! cuz really ya cant really ever have to many brushs in the box!!!!
> 
> WWW.WIMKUSTOMDESIGNS.COM
> 
> 
> *


Bobbo passed away last night around 7pm  Spoke with him a few times on the phone.. always available to answer any questions..


----------



## Lolohopper

my first work


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Sep 1 2009, 07:33 PM~14953895
> *Bobbo passed away last night around 7pm    Spoke with him a few times on the phone.. always available to answer any questions..
> *


yup i knew that, sad day...........


----------



## REV. chuck

i got my one shot kit in today all 5 basic colors 

i can really start being serious now


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Motorcycle Fender w/ Marble and Kandy Paint...Leafing and Pinstriping done by me.....Let me know what you think


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

So what store do i need to go to to get supplies to stripe and what kind of paint and size brushes and could someone give me steps on how to do this?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> Motorcycle Fender w/ Marble and Kandy Paint...Leafing and Pinstriping done by me.....Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ :cheesy:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Sep 7 2009, 06:36 PM~15006970
> *So what store do i need to go to to get supplies to stripe and what kind of paint and size brushes and could someone give me steps on how to do this?
> *


1 shot white or black (cheapest colors to practice with)
Mack 00(old school) or Kafka #3 (scroll style) ....( also depends on what style you want to learn)
Mineral Spirits
Brush Oil


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Sep 2 2009, 08:54 PM~14964566
> *Motorcycle Fender w/ Marble and Kandy Paint...Leafing and Pinstriping done by me.....Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Sep 7 2009, 06:36 PM~15006970
> *So what store do i need to go to to get supplies to stripe and what kind of paint and size brushes and could someone give me steps on how to do this?
> *


blicks in clayton has all the one shot but youll have to order your brushes online if you want anything other then a mack 

ive been everywhere theres a place in belleville that sells the macks but thats it and i went to blicks last week they have the one shot but no brushes 


good luck with it its hard to learn with noone to teach you i basicly just picked up a brush and started trying and eventully doing 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAY to go to catch up with these guys if i even can.


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## King Cutty

> Motorcycle Fender w/ Marble and Kandy Paint...Leafing and Pinstriping done by me.....Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE MAN!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 30 2009, 05:10 AM~14925151
> *little over 2 years....28 more and I should have the hang of it.....       :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT DASH LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Sep 2 2009, 07:54 PM~14964566
> *Motorcycle Fender w/ Marble and Kandy Paint...Leafing and Pinstriping done by me.....Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ON THE SILVER AND GOLD LEAF, IS THERE ANY TRICK TO IT OR IS IT PREETY SIMPLE. IVE BEEN WANTING TO GIVE IT A TRY OS A SPARE HOOD THAT I HAVE... IF YOU COULD HELP ME OUT THAT WOULD BE GREAT. THANKS..


----------



## degre576

pinheadlounge.com is back up.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 12:34 AM~15011695
> *ON THE SILVER AND GOLD LEAF, IS THERE ANY TRICK TO IT OR IS IT PREETY SIMPLE. IVE BEEN WANTING TO GIVE IT A TRY OS A SPARE HOOD THAT I HAVE... IF YOU COULD HELP ME OUT THAT WOULD BE GREAT. THANKS..
> *


I use one shot size and i usually apply the size and let it sit for 25 min depending how hot it is before applying the leaf, then i use patent leaf i think its alot better than the other one...other than that its all trial and error and alot of practice


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15021129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bedrockcc

I just Pinstripe This 41 chevy today with sliver leaf and green outline.









This is under the Visor ,you only see it while sitting inside the car.
















This is the drivers side back window . ,I just did one window.


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2009, 04:12 AM~15023085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:  looking good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS

Practice from last nite :biggrin: 

Little bit of purple came off when i wiped off the grid so I'm glad I took this one first  








5x7 poster board painted flat black


----------



## SERIOUS

Another 2nite


----------



## Flowrider

Tried some gold leaf, whats your way to apply it ? first time i had some difficulties with the leaf sliding off of the paper its on


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Sep 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15087157
> *    :biggrin:    looking good!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 24 2007, 12:45 PM~8163234
> *just did this tonight, 1st real customer. 3 months at this ( i know you can tell too )
> anyway, thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> customer loved it and i was happy with it all.
> *



Bro, you got a real good style happening...

Can anyone here recommend a good book for design ideas? 

Want to start striping but need some designs to help me start flowing and get brush control.

Thanks...


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Sep 17 2009, 04:26 AM~15105868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some gold leaf, whats your way to apply it ? first time i had some difficulties with the leaf sliding off of the paper its on
> *


After I apply the size on my project I am doing, I also apply some on a beer/soda can. This way i can test the glue on the can rather than contaminate my project. When the size is ready I get my book of leaf....I always work from the bottom up . I open my book to the page of leaf Im going to use. HAHAHA this is hard to explain..going to have to make u short YOUTUBE VIDEO so U can see how I apply my leaf. Im guessing your taking out the leaf and doing it by hand...


----------



## Flowrider

Yeah i understand what you mean. I didnt take the leaf off of the "page" but i held it with 2 fingers, next time ima try it with holding the whole book, thanks


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by sand1+Sep 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15117273-->
> 
> 
> 
> After I apply the size on my project I am doing, I also apply some on a beer/soda can. This way i can test the glue on the can rather than contaminate my project. When the size is ready I get my book of leaf....I always work from the bottom up . I open my book to the page of leaf Im going to use. HAHAHA this is hard to explain..going to have to make u short YOUTUBE VIDEO so U can see how I apply my leaf. Im guessing your taking out the leaf and doing it by hand...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Flowrider_@Sep 18 2009, 03:50 PM~15120683
> *Yeah i understand what you mean. I didnt take the leaf off of the "page" but i held it with 2 fingers, next time ima try it with holding the whole book, thanks
> *





Yeah for "loose" sheets of leaf, I just slide a small part of the leaf out of the book and slide out more as needed......

Otherwise, Peewee has a cool tip that he posted; Use wax paper and press the leaf into the wax paper.....then it sets up like composition leaf.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Sep 17 2009, 06:31 PM~15111577
> *Bro, you got a real good style happening...
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a good book for design ideas?
> 
> Want to start striping but need some designs to help me start flowing and get brush control.
> 
> Thanks...
> *






Pinheadlounge.com all pinstripers posting up their work.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 16 2009, 10:34 PM~15104943
> *Another 2nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Beavis!!! I have a sign board I just did, I will try and get some pics up here in the next day or so.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Gas Tank








Rear Fender








Complete Bike Orange matches up nice with the rims








Covers








Practicing leafing a hood and decided to throw a pinstripe in the middle


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 19 2009, 10:27 AM~15126444
> *Looking good Beavis!!! I have a sign board I just did, I will try and get some pics up here in the next day or so.
> *


 Thanks Shane, I'm trying. I don't practice nearly as much as I should.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 19 2009, 09:56 PM~15130123
> *Thanks Shane, I'm trying. I don't practice nearly as much as I should.
> *


None of us ever do bro!! LOL


----------



## Bedrockcc

I just finished this one about a hour ago , i didnt paint it .I stripe and did the sliver and gold leaf.
they just have to be clear coated now.


----------



## Bedrockcc

one more


----------



## SERIOUS

Just finished this one... 14x24 flat black poster board


----------



## degre576

Interior completed and the hood of the truck.


----------



## lowriv1972

Here is a sign board I did for a friend. Let me know what you think.


----------



## degre576

great detail on the letters.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2009, 08:34 PM~15147422
> *great detail on the letters.
> *


Thank you!!! The guy was very happy with it!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15147305
> *Here is a sign board I did for a friend. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much would you guys charge for something like this??


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2009, 08:34 PM~15147422
> *great detail on the letters.
> *


X2...that's real nice.. That's sumth'n I need to work on is lettering. I can't even do my initials to sign my work yet..LOL


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15147659
> *How much would you guys charge for something like this??
> *


For something that big and detailed like it is, 150. Depends on the size. I have done a couple that were 24" x 48". plexi varies in price depending on the color, sixe and thickness 30-75 bucks. Depending on how much info and detailed it is 100 - 200. Add a little extra for the leafing. There is a lot organizing of placement of the lettering so its really up to you on how much you wanna charge for your creativity.


----------



## degre576

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2009, 09:33 PM~15148352
> *For something that big and detailed like it is, 150. Depends on the size. I have done a couple that were 24" x  48".  plexi varies in price depending on the color, sixe and thickness  30-75 bucks.  Depending on how much info and detailed it is 100 - 200.  Add a little extra for the leafing.  There is a lot organizing of placement of the lettering so its really up to you on how much you wanna charge for your creativity.
> *


Ok, so the board was 18x24, I charged the guy $300, and that included the board and all materials, he didn't even blink an eye. I talked to a couple of other Professionals that we deal with at Arlen's, and they both said that they don't touch a sign board for less than $300.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15148249
> *X2...that's real nice.. That's sumth'n I need to work on is lettering. I can't even do my initials to sign my work yet..LOL
> *


Thanks bro!! You gotta get your signature down, its what sets you apart and gets your name out there.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15148249
> *X2...that's real nice.. That's sumth'n I need to work on is lettering. I can't even do my initials to sign my work yet..LOL
> *



x2


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 21 2009, 10:58 PM~15149421
> *x2
> *


Why the sad face??


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 11:03 PM~15149465
> *Why the sad face??
> *



lol cuz i suck at lettering and my sig still :twak:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 21 2009, 11:10 PM~15149538
> *lol cuz i suck at lettering and my sig still :twak:
> *


Practice homie, you can get down, I seen you do it!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

Here is a license plate I did for my brother.


----------



## JUST US

ANY ONE HERE FROM SO CAL WANNA PRACTICE OR LEARN ON A RADICAL HOPPER? IF SO PM ME


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15147305
> *Here is a sign board I did for a friend. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Sep 22 2009, 07:20 AM~15151027
> *looks real good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 11:37 PM~15149254
> *Ok, so the board was 18x24, I charged the guy $300, and that included the board and all materials, he didn't even blink an eye. I talked to a couple of other Professionals that we deal with at Arlen's, and they both said that they don't touch a sign board for less than $300.
> *


Well I would charge that too if I considered myself a professional. I'm in Texas, I know no one would here would pay 300 bucks for something that size. They would rather go the vynal sticker route. Congrats on being able to charge that much and collect it.


----------



## degre576

I like this pic better.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 22 2009, 07:47 PM~15158031
> *I like this pic better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a sic pic!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 22 2009, 08:47 PM~15158031
> *I like this pic better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats a huge piece.... :thumbsup: nice truck too.


----------



## wimone

LOOKS GOOD SHANE KEEP IT UP...... :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 07:26 PM~15147305
> *Here is a sign board I did for a friend. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2009, 10:37 PM~15149254
> *Ok, so the board was 18x24, I charged the guy $300, and that included the board and all materials, he didn't even blink an eye. I talked to a couple of other Professionals that we deal with at Arlen's, and they both said that they don't touch a sign board for less than $300.
> *


wow.. I really need to practice then.. That's good money.. I'm sure it was time consuming and plexi ain't cheap


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 23 2009, 02:33 PM~15165828
> *wow.. I really need to practice then.. That's good money.. I'm sure it was time consuming and plexi ain't cheap
> *


It was $60 for the plexi, and it took about two nights of about 4 hours to so the striping. I also spent a couple of hours on lay out and design. I thought it was a fair price. My friend saw it and said he would have charged more. He keeps telling me that i charge to little.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 23 2009, 10:16 AM~15163398
> *LOOKS GOOD SHANE KEEP IT UP...... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks WIM!!


----------



## sand1




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 23 2009, 09:59 PM~15170368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful work


----------



## lowriv1972

Here is a bike I did at Arlens today.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 24 2009, 12:01 AM~15170980
> *beautiful work
> *


THANK YOU ,I have 7 months under my belt. The white 1 shot has a orange pearl tint to it. And the rest has micro flake...this bitch BLINGS in the sun. It's a PANEL SWAP with another striper in SWEDEN> I so so wanna keep it ...but I already promised him this panel


----------



## sand1

Getting it ready for the upcoming BRUSH BASH. let me know what u think.....


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 25 2009, 09:33 PM~15189720
> *Getting it ready for the upcoming BRUSH BASH. let me know what u think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THATS GONNA BE PRETTY SIC RIGHT THUR,..


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

most recent


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 29 2009, 03:30 PM~15220162
> *most recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



saw it on pinhead lounge. looks good homie.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15220179
> *saw it on pinhead lounge.  looks good homie.
> *


thanks, was good to see that site up again! need to go there and update all my shit/ password ect.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 29 2009, 03:33 PM~15220194
> *thanks, was good to see that site up again!  need to go there and update all my shit/ password ect.
> *



you know I never got those paints, I guess they got lost in the mail.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2009, 04:34 PM~15220203
> *you know I never got those paints, I guess they got lost in the mail.
> *


the delivery comp said the date and time delivered, so it didnt get lost in the mail........ the box was dropped off where it was you had me send them 

:dunno:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 26 2009, 12:52 AM~15190894
> *:0 THATS GONNA BE PRETTY SIC RIGHT THUR,..
> *


THANKS SERIOUSHYDROS it's a HOK TRUE BLUE PEARL with microflake. Then a silver leafed VD Eye ball


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 29 2009, 02:30 PM~15220162
> *most recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: awsome work. It's good to see you posting again.


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 30 2009, 04:15 PM~15230644
> *:biggrin: awsome work. It's good to see you posting again.
> *


thanks, i come and go it seems


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Sep 29 2009, 02:30 PM~15220162
> *most recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good!! I like the color contrast!!!


----------



## degre576

Here is a pic from the Rio Grande Valley. One of the cars i stripped this weekend.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15278247
> *Here is a pic from the  Rio Grande Valley.  One of the cars i stripped this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JOB!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 6 2009, 04:53 PM~15284934
> *NICE JOB!
> *



thanks


----------



## degre576

Impala I did in the valley.


----------



## degre576

78 monte


----------



## wimone

GOT THIS DONE IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!! ITS BIG!!! 2' X 3' PLEXI MIRROR!!!


----------



## degre576

looks awesome WIM.


----------



## SERIOUS

looks good Wim. can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 7 2009, 04:50 PM~15291833
> *GOT THIS DONE IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!! ITS BIG!!! 2' X 3' PLEXI MIRROR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i'm always curious to know what brush u used for the lettering, i've tried both kafka and mack vortex/virus scrollers, but the vortex works best for me right now


----------



## wimone

thanks, the lettering didnt come out as clean as i wanted it to be but it came out pretty kool none the less, and for the record those brushs are to pointy for bolder lettering, i used a number 2 mack lettering bush and constantly flattened it to keep the with consistancy. but for script i use the virus or the bobbo.

thanks again!!!!!!

Wim!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 8 2009, 06:15 AM~15300805
> *thanks, the lettering didnt come out as clean as i wanted it to be but it came out pretty kool none the less, and for the record those brushs are to pointy for bolder lettering, i used a number 2 mack lettering bush and constantly flattened it to keep the with consistancy. but for script i use the virus or the bobbo.
> 
> thanks again!!!!!!
> 
> Wim!!!!!
> *


Lookin good Wim!!! As always. :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

I messed up on 1 side(right) ...liked it to to much to wipe it away


----------



## sand1

What u guys think of the 2nd panel? It's for the Brush Bash coming up this weekend????


----------



## sand1

bump


----------



## MINT'Z

what kind of paint do you guys use and what bruck what size


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Kandied, Patterned, and Pinstripped by me... still not done gotta lay down the clear over everything and build the rest of the car ill post the rest of the pics when its complete


----------



## degre576

some striping i did in the RGV this past weekend.


----------



## degre576

Lowrider bike I did.


----------



## cordova 432

any strippers in od texas ineed a pedal car done


----------



## degre576

Little something I worked on today, still need to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## degre576

just practicing on my computer door.


----------



## wimone

some ceiling fan blades


----------



## sand1

Saw them on Pinhead.pretty cool bro


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 20 2009, 07:04 PM~15416977
> *What u guys think of the 2nd panel? It's for the Brush Bash coming up this weekend????
> *


I THINK IT'S VERY NICE!! THOSE COLORS GO HARD!! NICE TECHNIQUE TOO!!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 16 2009, 08:01 AM~15677930
> *some ceiling fan blades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE HELLA FRESH!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

first time with a brush. what yall think?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 06:20 PM~15707372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time with a brush.  what yall think?
> *


wow....looks badass........ how but sum gold or silverleafing?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 11:53 AM~15715008
> *wow....looks  badass........ how  but sum  gold  or  silverleafing?
> *


i can do that also.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

what kind of brush you guys use?


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 19 2009, 05:29 PM~15718349
> *what kind of brush you guys use?
> *


To do what ? Stripe or gold leaf?
Mack 00 & 000
Bobbo for laying down Rolco


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

I need to know how much I should Charge for Striping these center caps...they're all hand done and then cleared..thanks


----------



## degre576

messing around with new techniques and ideas.


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 24 2009, 09:43 PM~15773186
> *messing around with new techniques and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice work Degre576.....


----------



## Pulling Lines

Panel with my lines and Von Hot Rods lines


----------



## degre576

old school beach cruiser


----------



## degre576

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wish i had more time to practice. :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

practice


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

A LIL PIECE I HIT UP YESTERDAY. I LIKE SIMPLE AND CLEAN DESIGNS. WHAT'CHA THINK? ALWAYS LEARNIN'.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15827680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had more time to practice. :biggrin:
> *



Thats the name of tha game. Practice, Practice.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Dec 7 2009, 12:41 AM~15896053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL PIECE I HIT UP YESTERDAY. I LIKE SIMPLE AND CLEAN DESIGNS. WHAT'CHA THINK? ALWAYS LEARNIN'.
> *


I like that


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

THANKS SERIOUS!! BEEN TRYIN TO UP MY LEAF TURNIN GAME. GOT ALL THE TOOLS, BUT I CANT SEEM TO GET THE TIMING RIGHT. I SEEM TO SCRATCH THE LEAF. USING MONA LEAF SILVER LEAF, BUT DEBATING ON ORDERING PATENT SILVER LEAF TO SEE IF THINGS ARE ANU DIFFERENT.


----------



## zfelix

breakin in a new brushh


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 8 2009, 06:14 AM~15908601
> *breakin in a new brushh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good right on point


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

THAT'S VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## wimone

a lil something i worked on, the patterns are by coast........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 11 2009, 08:32 AM~15946823
> *a lil something i worked on, the patterns are by coast........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice. i love that style. im still trying to learn it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 06:10 PM~15952799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man your stuffs been look'n hot lately


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HOW MUCH WOULD PINSTRIPING RUN? IM THINKING OF GETTING SOME.


----------



## Guest

ITS GREAT TO SEE ALL THE PROGRESS IN PEOPLES WORK FROM WHEN I STARTED THIS POST TILL NOW..... I COMPLETELY FELL OFF THE MAP AFTER HAVING A RUN IN WITH A FEW PICKY ASS CUSTOMERS AND HAVENT TOUCHED A BRUSH SINCE.....MAYBE ILL PICK UP THE BRUSH AND MESS WITH THE PAINTS AGAIN. GET THAT ITCH WHEN YOU SEE ALL THE WORK EVERYONES DOING.


----------



## SERIOUS

Toolbox i got for my son for christmas


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Dec 12 2009, 04:53 PM~15961394
> *ITS GREAT TO SEE ALL THE PROGRESS IN PEOPLES WORK FROM WHEN I STARTED THIS POST TILL NOW..... I COMPLETELY FELL OFF THE MAP AFTER HAVING A RUN IN WITH A FEW PICKY ASS CUSTOMERS AND HAVENT TOUCHED A BRUSH SINCE.....MAYBE ILL PICK UP THE BRUSH AND MESS WITH THE PAINTS AGAIN. GET THAT ITCH WHEN YOU SEE ALL THE WORK EVERYONES DOING.
> *


Thats why I haven't really jumped into doing work for people yet. I dont want to fuck something up and get discouraged.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Dec 11 2009, 09:24 PM~15955045-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH WOULD PINSTRIPING RUN?  IM THINKING OF GETTING SOME.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on the striper and what u want done..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SERIOUSHYDROS_@Dec 13 2009, 11:40 AM~15967620
> *Thats why I haven't really jumped into doing work for people yet. I dont want to fuck something up and get discouraged.
> *


yea. when i first started i let the customer know i was a beginner.. showed em some pics and said its ur descion if u want me to do it..
im not pro, but im learning..

yrs later ,my lines are wayyy better but still not up to my liking..
i still gotta find that right brush.


----------



## Flowrider

did some simple designs this morning



















cant really find the time to get busy a few nights.. working on my cars every night..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Dec 13 2009, 11:40 AM~15967620
> *Thats why I haven't really jumped into doing work for people yet. I dont want to fuck something up and get discouraged.
> *


<----- (lowfairlane) believe me every car i touched i let them know i was a beginner before touchin it, and they seemed ok with it at the time, but regardless they still wanted somethin professional. Its cool though, with the kids growin up i was missing a lot of time with them, now i dedicate my saturdays to my boys :biggrin: wimone, your scrolls are looking bad ass bro


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 11 2009, 08:32 AM~15946823
> *a lil something i worked on, the patterns are by coast........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY, IS THE LEAF ON THIS TURNED BY HAND, OR WHAT?


----------



## sic713

yup


----------



## zfelix

is it just me or does pinstriping rims suck???:uh:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2009, 10:37 AM~16019359
> *is it just me or does pinstriping rims suck???:uh:
> *


yes...................yes it does. 
its not even the space restraints, its the duplicating part i hate. :uh:


----------



## zfelix

but heres the final after there done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2009, 09:37 AM~16019359
> *is it just me or does pinstriping rims suck???:uh:
> *


yep..


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2009, 10:44 PM~16025550
> *
> 
> but heres the final after there done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out badass though.


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 6 2009, 10:42 PM~15288877
> *Impala I did in the valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur plates dont expire till 2013


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 19 2009, 12:46 AM~16026418
> *ur plates dont expire till 2013
> *


I guess so. Never noticed that. Not my ride but will ask the owner on that next time I go down to the valley.


----------



## wimone

SUP FELLAS HERES A FEW PICS OF A FEW GUYS YOU MIGHT KNOW!!! EVEN JESSE JAMES PERSONAL STRIPER "HOT DOG"!!!!

BUGS TOO MY PANEL BACK HOME WITH HIM!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 20 2009, 05:30 PM~16039880
> *SUP FELLAS HERES A FEW PICS OF A FEW GUYS YOU MIGHT KNOW!!! EVEN JESSE JAMES PERSONAL STRIPER "HOT DOG"!!!!
> 
> BUGS TOO MY PANEL BACK HOME WITH HIM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i was gonna go to that one but funds ran short  looks like i missed out :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 20 2009, 05:30 PM~16039880
> *SUP FELLAS HERES A FEW PICS OF A FEW GUYS YOU MIGHT KNOW!!! EVEN JESSE JAMES PERSONAL STRIPER "HOT DOG"!!!!
> 
> BUGS TOO MY PANEL BACK HOME WITH HIM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does it cost to go to something like this? I have to say that would be cool, so how do I get some info?


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 20 2009, 07:32 PM~16040983
> *what does it cost to go to something like this? I have to say that would be cool, so  how do I get some info?
> *


Really, u had to pay to go to this?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 20 2009, 07:32 PM~16040983
> *what does it cost to go to something like this? I have to say that would be cool, so  how do I get some info?
> *



i think its more of an invitation to go some brush bashes they have for donations but all the ones i heard about were from an invitation but im not 100% sure


----------



## ~~RED~~

oh, thats cool. I had absolutely no idea. So dont pay me any attention.  I would still love to attend one some day.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Dec 20 2009, 11:07 PM~16043937-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think its more of an invitation to go some brush bashes they have for donations but all the ones i heard about were from an invitation but im not 100% sure
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2009, 05:01 AM~16044851
> *oh, thats cool. I had absolutely no idea. So dont pay me any attention.   I would still love to attend one some day.
> *


that is correct this was an invite only, but let me tell you there wasnt much room left in that place. lol it was shoulder to shoulder greatness!!!!! some much history and talent it was mind blowing.... i cant wait till next year!!!.....


----------



## Al64

Really nice work!!! I have a few questions; what do you use to make the swirl effect on gold and silver leafing. What is the best glue to use? some pics would be very helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## Al64

Really nice work!!! I have a few questions; what do you use to make the swirl effect on gold and silver leafing. What is the best glue to use? some pics would be very helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2009, 06:01 AM~16044851
> *oh, thats cool. I had absolutely no idea. So dont pay me any attention.   I would still love to attend one some day.
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2009, 09:37 AM~16019359
> *is it just me or does pinstriping rims suck???:uh:
> *


it really sucks, i remember i did a set for a homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 20 2009, 05:30 PM~16039880
> *SUP FELLAS HERES A FEW PICS OF A FEW GUYS YOU MIGHT KNOW!!! EVEN JESSE JAMES PERSONAL STRIPER "HOT DOG"!!!!
> 
> BUGS TOO MY PANEL BACK HOME WITH HIM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:42 PM~16083611
> *it really sucks, i remember i did a set for a homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats ur old screen name.. i rememeber those rims


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Al64_@Dec 22 2009, 07:29 PM~16062520
> *Really nice work!!! I have a few questions; what do you use to make the swirl effect on gold and silver leafing.  What is the best glue to use? some pics would be very helpful.  Thanks!!
> *


Buy a BURNISHING SPINNER, u can buy these at coast airbrush dot com. As for Glue Size...theres 1 shot Size (fast or slow) or ROLCO. I like using ROLCO FAST SIZE


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 19 2009, 05:44 AM~16025550
> *
> 
> but heres the final after there done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you done gold leafing directly over chrome before ? i'm wondering how durable that would be..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2009, 09:52 PM~16083701
> *whats ur old screen name.. i rememeber those rims
> *


lowfairlane


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Dec 18 2009, 10:37 AM~16019359-->
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or does pinstriping rims suck???:uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YES!......but they always look sweet when they're done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 10:44 PM~16025550
> *
> 
> but heres the final after there done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the little touch on the knock off with the leaf. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Flowrider_@Dec 25 2009, 07:02 AM~16085741
> *have you done gold leafing directly over chrome before ? i'm wondering how durable that would be..
> *



I've done it, haven't heard any complaints since.....























Did the rims on my wife's ride, one of these days I'll do the rest of the car.....


----------



## Flowrider

I used some tape to help me with the long lines though


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 1 2010, 07:55 AM~16152180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some tape to help me with the long lines though
> *


LOOKS GOOD BROTHA, AN D DONT EVER BE ASHAMED OF A LIL TAPE I WILL TELL YOU THIS FROM EXPERIENCE EVEN THE TOP DOGS STILL LAY DOWN A LIL TAPE FROM TIME TO TIME!!!! GET ER DONE!!


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 1 2010, 09:55 AM~16152180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the navy drop shadow really sets it off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

Thanks homies  still some flaws here n there ofcourse but i appreciate the feedback


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

WELL AFTER A YEAR AWAY FROM THE BRUSHES I DECIDED TODAY TO SPRAY (WITH CANS) :biggrin: A PANEL TO GIVE IT A GO WITH THE BRUSHES AGAIN. AFTER HITTIN UP THE BIG M'S NEW YEARS PICNIC WITH ROYAL IMAGE I GOT HOOKED ON THE STRIPPING ONCE AGAIN. HOPEFULLY ONCE I GET GOING ON MY CAR I WILL BE UP TO PAR WITH MY LINES AGAIN AND BE ABLE LEAF AND STRIPE MY OWN CAR :dunno: SHOOT IF I WAS AS HALF AS GOOD AS BIG "Z" ID TRY AND SHOOT MY OWN PATTERNS...BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO USE A GUN, I GOT EXCELLENT CAN CONTROL FROM THE PAST THOUGH  I'LL BE LEAF AND STRIPIN THIS UP HOPEFULLY ON MONDAY  WHATS UP TO ALL THE OLD TIMERS, AND TO THE BEGINNERS WELCOME TO THE THREAD I HAD CREATED A WHILE BACK


----------



## Flowrider

Added some on the hood and roof also, now waiting for clear


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 04:17 PM~16171741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some on the hood and roof also, now waiting for clear
> *


those look like some pretty good lines bro, how long u been at it for now?


----------



## Flowrider

been at it for about 2 yrs now i think.. this was my first car


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 05:23 AM~16177629
> *been at it for about 2 yrs now i think.. this was my first car
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

i feel like a beginner all over again, just had time to do the leafing today.....has some flaws in the leafing, gotta get the feel for it again, plus i used the kustom shop gold size, dries way faster than the one shot.....even with this cold weather it was ready for the leaf in about 5 mins. :0


----------



## degre576

new stuff


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:54 PM~16185352
> *i feel like a beginner all over again, just had time to do the leafing today.....has some flaws in the leafing, gotta get the feel for it again, plus i used the kustom shop gold size, dries way faster than the one shot.....even with this cold weather it was ready for the leaf in about 5 mins.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ..looks similar to the panel I'm working on.. its my first try at patterns


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 5 2010, 05:34 PM~16194781
> *new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loooks great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 1 2010, 08:55 AM~16152180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some tape to help me with the long lines though
> *


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Paint and Pinstripe done by me


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:33 PM~16197714
> *nice ..looks similar to the panel I'm working on.. its my first try at patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea but it looks like you used a gun to spray urz....mines is just can.....i have a damn gun, but dont know how to use it


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 6 2010, 09:22 PM~16209212
> *Paint and Pinstripe done by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 6 2010, 09:30 PM~16209339
> *yea but it looks like you used a gun to spray urz....mines is just can.....i have a damn gun, but dont know how to use it
> *


 Airbrush.. But I hear what yer say'n. I have a couple gun as well that I haven't learned to use yet.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2010, 03:57 AM~16212139
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice. What is that?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16214893
> *Very nice. What is that?
> *


im not sure if its a like a luggage rack or somthing like that for a schwinn painted it candy organic green with ppg blue pearl


----------



## jake.blancas

getting down brotha!!! 

yo bro im looking to throw a striping bash down here in fresno during the summer looking to see if your willing to come down im just asking some stripers down here and im going to hit up some others down south to see if there willing. i want to get a head count to make it official


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 7 2010, 01:14 PM~16215285
> *getting down brotha!!!
> 
> yo bro im looking to throw a striping bash down here in fresno during the summer looking to see if your willing to come down im just asking some stripers down here and im going to hit up some others down south to see if there willing. i want to get a head count to make it official
> *



yessir you just let me know!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE




----------



## CARSllcLV

ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

:biggrin:


----------



## pepes21

hey guys i am looking for a pin stripper to get down on my glasshouse i live in el sereno, Ca 
my car is not going to be in any lowrider magazine but it will be featured in alot of places because of my business and credits will be given. i am not looking for a freebie i am a small business man keeping it real. pics of car is not availble right now and will not be on pics until it is ready. hit me up 323 253-0024 pepe


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 5 2010, 08:34 PM~16194781
> *new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Those are bad ass

T <span style=\'colorurple\'>T T</span>


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 13 2010, 10:36 AM~16276850
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Those are bad ass
> 
> T <span style=\'colorurple\'>T T</span>
> *



thanks


----------



## degre576

Practicing on a hood donated by Capital City Collision.


----------



## cutebratt04

Cool!


----------



## Flowrider

Nice work degre


----------



## degre576

more practice on CCC carlift.


----------



## regalman806

cool topic....  

how do yall do the gold leafing and turned aluminum lookin inserts??? looks hella bad azz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by degre576+Jan 13 2010, 04:43 PM~16281417-->
> 
> 
> 
> Practicing on a hood donated by Capital City Collision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-degre576_@Jan 16 2010, 01:24 PM~16310443
> *more practice on CCC carlift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sooooo when is my panel on its way?? lol man brotha your getting down...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 13 2010, 07:43 PM~16281417
> *Practicing on a hood donated by Capital City Collision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!!!!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16312004
> *sooooo when is my panel on its way?? lol man brotha your getting down...
> *



Thanks Wim. Let get some colored plexi stacked up and I should be spitting them out soon.


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Damn degre!!! I think your not anymore a FUTURE pinstriper! :h5:


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 17 2010, 01:54 AM~16311666
> *cool topic....
> 
> how do yall do the gold leafing and turned aluminum lookin inserts???  looks hella bad azz!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


try to browse 'a few' pages back or have a search at 'gold size' and you'll find out


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 16 2010, 10:24 PM~16310443
> *more practice on CCC carlift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i just fell in love..


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Ant-Wan

I wanna do that


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 21 2010, 09:50 AM~16362694
> *I wanna do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like fun  :biggrin:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces




----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 21 2010, 07:42 PM~16369071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice and simple :biggrin: how long you been at it for now?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i know this answer is in the topic but not much time to just browse. 

where can i buy some leaf supplies?


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 22 2010, 06:25 PM~16378478
> *i know this answer is in the topic but not much time to just browse.
> 
> where can i buy some leaf supplies?
> *



COASTAIRBRUSH.COM

ONE OF THA HOMIES HOOKED ME UP SO IMA PASS IT ON....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 22 2010, 06:50 PM~16378726
> *COASTAIRBRUSH.COM
> 
> ONE OF THA HOMIES HOOKED ME UP SO IMA PASS IT ON....
> *


thanks g. much appreciation.


----------



## Pulling Lines

Practice panel


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 21 2010, 11:07 PM~16372063
> *Nice and simple :biggrin: how long you been at it for now?
> *


Iv'e been off and on for about a year but serious about it for about 6 months...this was my second paying customer still gotta work on getting my hand to stop shaking when i first start lol


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 22 2010, 10:25 PM~16382099
> *Iv'e been off and on for about a year but serious about it for about 6 months...this was my second paying customer still gotta work on getting my hand to stop shaking when i first start lol
> *


have you done any scroll work?


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 07:18 PM~16388813
> *have you done any scroll work?
> *


Yea ill try to post some pics later


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

after a year of not touching a brush heres a panel im tryin and doing.....just did the first color today.....you can tell ive been out of it for a while my lines arent straight even or consistant.....it doesnt help my damn mack brush is shedding like a dog :roflmao: Gotta order some new ones. :biggrin: after 5 mins i started getting better control of the brush...gotta get the rust out...


----------



## Pulling Lines

DONATION PANEL for VHR SHOW this upcoming weekend in CALI


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 24 2010, 06:59 PM~16397420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONATION PANEL for VHR SHOW this upcoming weekend in CALI
> *


 :0 nice work :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16389468
> *after a year of not touching a brush heres a panel im tryin and doing.....just did the first color today.....you can tell ive been out of it for a while my lines arent straight even or consistant.....it doesnt help my damn mack brush is shedding like a dog :roflmao: Gotta order some new ones.  :biggrin: after 5 mins i started getting better control of the brush...gotta get the rust out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





its like riding a bike....it'll come back....


----------



## xSSive

Haven't posted anything in a while.....just fuckin' around. Not finished yet, gotta outline the leaf. Tried a million pics to try and catch ALL the colors so thats why the angles are wierd on some of the pics....


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 25 2010, 01:44 PM~16405721
> *Haven't posted anything in a while.....just fuckin' around.  Not finished yet, gotta outline the leaf. Tried a million pics to try and catch ALL the colors so thats why the angles are wierd on some of the pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always liked seeing crazy ass scrolling like that, never was able to really broaden my imagination to do anything like that.

this is the craziest ive ever been able to get..... lol


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 25 2010, 02:44 PM~16405721
> *Haven't posted anything in a while.....just fuckin' around.  Not finished yet, gotta outline the leaf. Tried a million pics to try and catch ALL the colors so thats why the angles are wierd on some of the pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Cool!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

For those that have a pinheadlounge account hit me up, i still have mine even though i dont have any new work since late in '07 after i stopped stripping...will be gettin back into it once i shake off the webs. :biggrin: 

Big Al Pinheadlounge Account.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 10:30 PM~16411340
> *For those that have a pinheadlounge account hit me up, i still have mine even though i dont have any new work since late in '07 after i stopped stripping...will be gettin back into it once i shake off the webs.  :biggrin:
> 
> Big Al Pinheadlounge Account.
> *






Yeah, I remember when you were postin' that work up on here, Too bad you stopped...you were well on your way. I give it a month and you'll be back to it. I know I go in dry spells. Once the car show season hits, I don't have time. But then I practice all winter so by the time I hit my peak its time to pack the brushes up. :happysad: 

I got an account too.

Geronimo Stripes Pinheadlounge


----------



## xSSive

:dunno:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 26 2010, 09:38 PM~16422903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Omg I have one of those I never even thought of Practicing on it its got nothing but Curves, Perfect for Practice lol! :cheesy: 

Awesime job by the way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16425376
> *Omg I have one of those I never even thought of Practicing on it its got nothing but Curves, Perfect for Practice lol!  :cheesy:
> 
> Awesime job by the way!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## degre576

new stuff from da valley.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 16 2010, 02:24 PM~16310443
> *more practice on CCC carlift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why the hell are you a future pinstriper?! :cheesy: i would feel good about you stripin my ride, for sure  good work


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 28 2010, 05:24 PM~16443192
> *why the hell are you a future pinstriper?!  :cheesy: i would feel good about you stripin my ride, for sure   good work
> *



Because I own a concrete construction company and do this as a hobby and make spare change on the side. 

redid this one


















































fifth wheel in a different light


----------



## degre576

mas

































all handles


----------



## degre576

more










































cleared


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 29 2010, 12:36 AM~16443326
> *Because I own a concrete construction company and do this as a hobby and make spare change on the side.
> 
> redid this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifth wheel in a different light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 for running a company and doing this on the side


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2010, 04:36 PM~16443326
> *Because I own a concrete construction company and do this as a hobby and make spare change on the side.
> 
> redid this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifth wheel in a different light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i feel u there. i do HVAC and lowride on the side :biggrin: good work homie keep it up!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by degre576+Jan 28 2010, 05:37 PM~16443348-->
> 
> 
> 
> mas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-degre576_@Jan 28 2010, 05:38 PM~16443356
> *more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 26 2010, 08:28 AM~16414746
> *Yeah, I remember when you were postin' that work up on here, Too bad you stopped...you were well on your way.  I give it a month and you'll be back to it.  I know I go in dry spells.  Once the car show season hits, I don't have time.  But then I practice all winter so by the time I hit my peak its time to pack the brushes up.  :happysad:
> 
> I got an account too.
> 
> Geronimo Stripes Pinheadlounge
> *


  hey i member you, dang your scrolls got bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 28 2010, 09:50 PM~16445914
> *  hey i member you, dang your scrolls got bad ass :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks, still have a long way to go. Too bad there isn't much of a market in MN  


Don't matter, great way to relax and a relatively cheap hobby in comparison to building cars :wow:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2010, 05:37 PM~16443348
> *mas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This turned out real cool :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrrico

Nice work


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

plannin on scrolling on my new MAC tools creeper for the hell of it this weekend.....let see if i can come up with something wild :0 :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

....even better let see if i can still scroll :wow:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

BEFORE I GET TO MY CREEPER....HERES MY PRACTICE PANEL I FINALLY FINISHED(IF I DONT ADD THE THIRD COLOR).....LOOKS LIKE CRAP, IM NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY IT CAME OUT....BUT THATS WHY ITS A PRACTICE PANEL. PICTURE MAKES IT LOOK WORSE CAUSE I TOOK IT WITH MY PHONE. :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 29 2010, 09:52 PM~16457197
> *BEFORE I GET TO MY CREEPER....HERES MY PRACTICE PANEL I FINALLY FINISHED(IF I DONT ADD THE THIRD COLOR).....LOOKS LIKE CRAP, IM NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY IT CAME OUT....BUT THATS WHY ITS A PRACTICE PANEL. PICTURE MAKES IT LOOK WORSE CAUSE I TOOK IT WITH MY PHONE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thumb print pattern looks nic bro good work :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

well here it is, my scrolling....too bunched up, but i was still able to do it....not exactly how i wanted it too look, but wat can i expect after not touching a brush after a year. my imagination is still wack though :biggrin: did some flames with spray cans on the back....i really need to get me some paint guns. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 31 2010, 12:13 PM~16468310
> *thumb print pattern looks nic bro good work :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

whats the preferred size brand? im about to order some but what to have some feedback.


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 1 2010, 06:56 AM~16473930
> *well here it is, my scrolling....too bunched up, but i was still able to do it....not exactly how i wanted it too look, but wat can i expect after not touching a brush after a year. my imagination is still wack though :biggrin: did some flames with spray cans on the back....i really need to get me some paint guns.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 2 2010, 12:37 AM~16479664
> *whats the preferred size brand? im about to order some but what to have some feedback.
> *


my homie Joost uses the One Shot size, sticks right like it should after about 45 mins. 










me outlining the silver leaf :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

nice. thanks.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

how long do you leafing guys let your leafing sit ( be it gold or silver ) before turning it?
oh and good wesites to buy brushes ( needing some macks and kafkas...... 

thanks in advance


----------



## sic713

kustomshop.com


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 10:20 PM~16483365
> *kustomshop.com
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479846
> *my homie Joost uses the One Shot size, sticks right like it should after about 45 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me outlining the silver leaf  :0
> *


yeah, on all the leafing jobs ive done in the past, id always used the one shot size, and never had a problem with it. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 1 2010, 08:26 PM~16482468
> *how long do you leafing guys let your leafing sit ( be it gold or silver ) before turning it?
> oh and good wesites to buy brushes ( needing some macks and kafkas......
> 
> thanks in advance
> *


sup mike :biggrin: you should be able to turn it almost right after applying the leaf if you timed the application just right.....but when i would do a car i would leaf everything i was gonna leaf exp: the whole side of the car, n then id go back and turn it. if you notice it lifting, chances are you didnt apply the leafing at the correct time to the size.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 2 2010, 12:27 AM~16484566
> *sup mike  :biggrin: you should be able to turn it almost right after applying the leaf if you timed the application just right.....but when i would do a car i would leaf everything i was gonna leaf exp: the whole side of the car, n then id go back and turn it. if you notice it lifting, chances are you didnt apply the leafing at the correct time to the size.
> *


 ok, maybe this is a better way to ask being i will be savign my own ass/// i dont turn leaf much:

how long after applying the leafing can i wait before i turn it lol



ive waited an hour before and came out great......... but i wanna know the rules from the people who do this stuff.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16483365
> *kustomshop.com
> *


thanks, ill check them out now


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!
$14 for a #3 kafka?????????


what the hell happened since the last time i bought a brush? economy/>? 


eghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


i smell my next job having a small price spike of $14  

on a side not, action pics from last summer//////// PLENTY more come spring/summer, got a lot of "to do's" already


----------



## sic713

i just tried a wizard vortex.. its ok..
but i like my kaflas better.. seem to have more flow control.. the brush does the curve for you feel


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2010, 06:21 PM~16491287
> *i just tried a wizard vortex.. its ok..
> but i like my kaflas better.. seem to have more flow control.. the brush does the curve for you feel
> *


i was a strong backer of wizards vortex brushes........... untill i bought 3 of em and all 3 didnt last but a few TIMES!!!!!!!! hair fallin out, wouldnt turn like they used to and the hairs thats left would "warp" on me.......


im all about kafkas now ( #3)


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 2 2010, 06:03 PM~16492281
> *i was a strong backer of wizards vortex brushes........... untill i bought 3 of em and all 3 didnt last but a few TIMES!!!!!!!! hair fallin out, wouldnt turn like they used to and the hairs thats left would "warp" on me.......
> im all about kafkas now ( #3)
> *


yea..im a get me another kafla.. i like those the best


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 2 2010, 06:03 PM~16492281
> *i was a strong backer of wizards vortex brushes........... untill i bought 3 of em and all 3 didnt last but a few TIMES!!!!!!!! hair fallin out, wouldnt turn like they used to and the hairs thats left would "warp" on me.......
> im all about kafkas now ( #3)
> *


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

personally ive only liked kafkas myself too, the paint flows great, and the brush fits nice and snug in the hand. :biggrin: i tried with the vortex and burshes with the longer handle, it just seems to bother unless your lettering or sumthin. :dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16490881
> *holy shit!!!!!!!!!!
> $14 for a #3 kafka?????????
> *


here.... $11 bucks plus shipping :biggrin: DICK BLICK ART SUPPLIES

ANYONE EVER TRY THE SWIRLY-Q BRUSH FOR SCROLLING??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 2 2010, 11:43 PM~16496465
> *here.... $11 bucks plus shipping  :biggrin: DICK BLICK ART SUPPLIES
> 
> ANYONE EVER TRY THE SWIRLY-Q BRUSH FOR SCROLLING??
> *


i hate the swirly q


----------



## jake.blancas

Bobbo mack are great for swirls!


----------



## sic713

ok i like my vortex again... did a car right now, flowed better than i thought


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 10:02 AM~16497948
> *i hate the swirly q
> *


x2


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 3 2010, 04:22 PM~16501977
> *x2
> *


waste of money


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 2 2010, 05:40 PM~16490881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: wonderfull


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Panel I did....trying to get good enough to do some panel jams or road shows


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 3 2010, 04:22 PM~16501977
> *x2
> *


 x 3 ... I even left that SOB on the table and walked away


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 04:53 PM~16502394
> *waste of money
> *



Hell yeah it was...... Im just glad kafka's shop is down the road from me 12 bucks


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 04:53 PM~16502394
> *waste of money
> *


good thing i asked first :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 2 2010, 11:40 PM~16490881
> *holy shit!!!!!!!!!!
> $14 for a #3 kafka?????????
> what the hell happened since the last time i bought a brush? economy/>?
> eghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> i smell my next job having a small price spike of $14
> 
> on a side not, action pics from last summer//////// PLENTY more come spring/summer, got a lot of "to do's" already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool flicks


----------



## xSSive

I've got a scharf, and a mack typhoon, but I really prefer kafka's. I think it's because thats the first brush I tried scrolling, so I'm reluctant to try other ones.


Mike- I've waited up to an hour before turning leaf, but everyone is right if you time it right you can go right to turning it. But shit, by the time you've leafed both sides of a car and brushed off any excess its been plenty of time anyway. You're in the midwest like me, it really depends on how cold it is.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 08:02 AM~16497948
> *i hate the swirly q
> *


thats the brush I bought to try to learn with. Well, needless to say I threw it in the trash and gave up. I thought it was me, makes me feel better that it wasent me.


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 PM~16505242
> *Panel I did....trying to get good enough to do some panel jams or road shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In my opinion your good enough. Panel Jams are not just meant for the experienced. I believe BRUSH BASH'S/PANEL JAMS are about having a good time, meeting new stripers and sharing tips and ideas. Im only less than a yr into it and I go to all the local BRUSH BASH'S here in my state. It canbe intimidating when all the old timers get together...but in the end it was time well spent.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 4 2010, 08:10 AM~16509242
> *I've got a scharf, and a mack typhoon, but I really prefer kafka's.  I think it's because thats the first brush I tried scrolling, so I'm reluctant to try other ones.
> Mike- I've waited up to an hour before turning leaf, but everyone is right if you time it right you can go right to turning it.  But shit, by the time you've leafed both sides of a car and brushed off any excess its been plenty of time anyway.  You're in the midwest like me, it really depends on how cold it is.
> *


yeah you really do gotta take the temp into consideration in different areas cause im talkin about weather out here in cali.....the cold weather can really affect your leaf application time and turning time.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Feb 4 2010, 06:56 PM~16515116
> *In my opinion your good enough. Panel Jams are not just meant for the experienced. I believe BRUSH BASH'S/PANEL JAMS are about having a good time, meeting new stripers and sharing tips and ideas. Im only less than a yr into it and I go to all the local BRUSH BASH'S here in my state. It canbe intimidating when all the old timers get together...but in the end it was time well spent.
> *


thanks  yea ima prob try to make it to one but in miami i dont think theres any


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

if your up for this PM me and lets get the brushes wet, pant stirred and gears turning!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16490881
> *holy shit!!!!!!!!!!
> $14 for a #3 kafka?????????
> what the hell happened since the last time i bought a brush? economy/>?
> eghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> i smell my next job having a small price spike of $14
> 
> on a side not, action pics from last summer//////// PLENTY more come spring/summer, got a lot of "to do's" already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice scroll work


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 5 2010, 02:27 PM~16523629
> *if your up for this PM me and lets get the brushes wet, pant stirred and gears turning!!!!!!!
> *


me too im down


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:03 PM~16523931
> *Nice scroll work
> *


thanks


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

:nicoderm:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 5 2010, 03:27 PM~16523629
> *if your up for this PM me and lets get the brushes wet, pant stirred and gears turning!!!!!!!
> *



im down too homie


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 7 2010, 08:44 PM~16542252
> *im down too homie
> *


ok got 2 lined up and i bumped one of my jobs up too, so doin 2 panells right now is fine :thumbsup:
ill try to have these done this week and sent out by next week!


----------



## [email protected]

Here's some pics of my first pinstripin and leafing....


----------



## sic713

dont give up


----------



## [email protected]

2nd go around. Been striping only 9hours. Any pointers and constructive advice.


----------



## mrmagic84

anyone one have advice on brushes for lettering. im still in super beginner stage and have only been stripping for like a year. any advice will help.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 5 2010, 02:27 PM~16523629
> *if your up for this PM me and lets get the brushes wet, pant stirred and gears turning!!!!!!!
> *


yeah i would be down for this.. great way to get motivated.. i really need to get on it..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## [email protected]

time to develop


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 06:57 PM~16564727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd go around. Been striping only 9hours. Any pointers and constructive advice.
> *


looks good bro....i still consider myself a beginner, especially after laying the brush down for over a year.....soo far so good on your scrolls....only thing i can advise you on is to try and lay the brush down more and lifting it up so you dont have nothing but thin lines in your scrolls.....if you want you can pm me so we can arrange on gettin you a copy of kafkas scrolling dvd....it helped me a lot when i first started....i'm the one that started this topic back then


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Feb 9 2010, 08:04 PM~16565700
> *anyone one have advice on brushes for lettering. im still in super beginner stage and have only been stripping for like a year. any advice will help.
> *


i used scharff brushes for lettering when i was doin it.....those are great brushes to me, great flow of the paint and easy to control


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

the offers up to anyone else who would like copies of dvds on pinstriping pm me, i got Kafkas dvd, and 3 different ones by Wizard. they are helpful dvds when you have noone to watch stripping :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 02:57 AM~16564727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd go around. Been striping only 9hours. Any pointers and constructive advice.
> *


  looks nice already


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 11 2010, 12:02 AM~16578603
> *looks good bro....i still consider myself a beginner, especially after laying the brush down for over a year.....soo far so good on your scrolls....only thing i can advise you on is to try and lay the brush down more and lifting it up so you dont have nothing but thin lines in your scrolls.....if you want you can pm me so we can arrange on gettin you a copy of kafkas scrolling dvd....it helped me a lot when i first started....i'm the one that started this topic back then
> *


I have that dvd and I also have wizards also. Yeah definitely need to practice on laying and picking up the brush. Im use to drawing but pinstriping is a different set of muscles. I got to do some line exercises jux to get the muscle memory.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 11 2010, 12:24 AM~16578899
> *the offers up to anyone else who would like copies of dvds on pinstriping pm me, i got Kafkas dvd, and 3 different ones by Wizard. they are helpful dvds when you have noone to watch stripping  :biggrin:
> *


Are you talkin about the Welcome to my world vol. 1?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 06:32 AM~16580567
> *  looks nice already
> *


Thanx


----------



## [email protected]

4th try


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2010, 06:25 AM~16580786
> *I have that dvd and I also have wizards also. Yeah  definitely need to practice on laying and picking up the brush. Im use to drawing but pinstriping is a different set of muscles. I got to do some line exercises jux to get the muscle memory.
> *


i hear you on that, i was a former artist myself, but pinstriping is a whole different story....i learned that quick from danny d....just cause someone can draw doesnt necessarily mean stripin is for them. i thought id get it naturally too, but ...like you said it does take muscle memory, not too mention being loose and light on the hands. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2010, 06:26 AM~16580790
> *Are you talkin about the Welcome to my world vol. 1?
> *


yeah thats what i was talking about.... now what you should do is really watch his hand closely as he gets a close up of the scrolls so you can notice that you gotta pull the brush and not push as it naturally comes to do so. once i figured that out the scrolls came a lil easier and flowing better.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 11 2010, 12:24 AM~16578899
> *the offers up to anyone else who would like copies of dvds on pinstriping pm me, i got Kafkas dvd, and 3 different ones by Wizard. they are helpful dvds when you have noone to watch stripping  :biggrin:
> *


what do u want for copies?

id take copies of all! 
i sol dall my shit when i thought i didnt need them anymore.............. turns out i just liked watchig them!!!!!!!!! would love to see them again. 


*************

to everyone swappin panels with me, ill get started next wed, sorry for the delay, like i had said one of my jobs was bumped up due to my hrs changing at work, ect........


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 08:49 PM~16577004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to develop
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got bored


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16598083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got bored
> *



Cool!  
Man I need to do this stuff when I get Bored! I've got a mirror, like 3 Fenders, a Bowling Pin, a Little Metal Box Case thing. Omg I just never think to do that when I'm Bored Lol! :happysad:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 12 2010, 04:59 AM~16591415
> *what do u want for copies?
> 
> id take copies of all!
> i sol dall my shit when i thought i didnt need them anymore.............. turns out i just liked watchig them!!!!!!!!!  would love to see them again.
> *************
> 
> to everyone swappin panels with me, ill get started next wed, sorry for the delay, like i had said one of my jobs was bumped up due to my hrs changing at work, ect........
> *


for copies, just need someone to send me blank dvd or dvds, case or cases and a postage paid return envelope


----------



## degre576

got some done.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16605798
> *got some done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## degre576

my bros guitar


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16605900
> *my bros guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

well i got nothing that big or crazy but i pulled out a sign today and decided to mess with the leafing and paint for a lil.....still gotta get my eye back for designs, bunching too much together.....also that kustom shop size is very touchy, you gotta add the leaf at the exact time or your screwed....lifted in some places, but watever its for practice. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 13 2010, 09:41 PM~16605798
> *got some done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 14 2010, 12:40 AM~16606796
> *well i got nothing that big or crazy but i pulled out a sign today and decided to mess with the leafing and paint for a lil.....still gotta get my eye back for designs, bunching too much together.....also that kustom shop size is very touchy, you gotta add the leaf at the exact time or your screwed....lifted in some places, but watever its for practice.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## king george

isnt this topic future pinstripers :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 13 2010, 10:59 PM~16606937
> *isnt this topic future pinstripers :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



only been doin it for not even 3 years yet so im still a beginner in my eyes :cheesy:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16606946
> *only been doin it for not even 3 years yet so im still a beginner in my eyes :cheesy:
> *


do u use the kustom shop size for your leaf or luccos or one shot? never had pob with oneshot....


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16606946
> *only been doin it for not even 3 years yet so im still a beginner in my eyes :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: you know what i just thought....wonder if you and my homie are related somehow....Felix isn't a common last name and he's a Felix as well :dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

did this last night....top half with kafka brush #3 and the bottom half is with the vortex. My first time with a vortex, feels different from kafka.









still gettin use to scrolling again, a lot of imperfections








first time with vortex, felt akward, a lot of mistakes, and paint didnt flow as well either. imo


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: Keep that great work guys!!! 
I want to beggin one day... :0 it's been like 2 years I say that :twak:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 14 2010, 05:26 PM~16612019
> *:biggrin: you know what i just thought....wonder if you and my homie are related somehow....Felix isn't a common last name and he's a Felix as well  :dunno:
> *



:dunno: alot of my family is from cali mainly the pomona area 

and i use oneshot or rolco quick size for my leafing i used kustom shop when i was startin out but i just hate having to order shit when i can go get other stuff locally but the kustom shop works great aswell


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16623015
> *:dunno: alot of my family is from cali mainly the pomona area
> 
> and i use oneshot or rolco quick size for my leafing i used kustom shop when i was startin out but i just hate having to order shit when i can go get other stuff locally but the kustom shop works great aswell
> *


 rolco, thats it! i put luccos :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 16 2010, 10:08 AM~16627253
> * rolco, thats it! i put luccos  :roflmao:
> *


PM how much for the LOT of dvd's.............


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

Ok fellas......and gals. I've done plenty of striping and feel I'm decent enough at it. Now I've got my leaf supplies and I'm ready to give it a go. What I want to know is, is there any advice you all can give me before I start messing things up?


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 18 2010, 11:22 AM~16651558
> *Ok fellas......and gals. I've done plenty of striping and feel I'm decent enough at it. Now I've got my leaf supplies and I'm ready to give it a go. What I want to know is, is there any advice you all can give me before I start messing things up?
> *


when you move up to doing cars there is no advice, just have at it....only advice i can think of, is make sure you got the leafing down good, and have practiced striping on a panel that is up vertically not just laying down horizontally cause the brush tends to hang and you gotta be able to compensate for that


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

did this panel free hand for once, no stabilo lines first so you can tell its not completely symetrical but i got a new mack brush so the paint flowed a lot better and the brush turned nice....still gotta get my brush control back on the turns but its coming back...i was able to at least pull even lines pretty straight without tape for guidance :biggrin: my imagination still isn't up to par yet though too much empty space :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

thanks. well see. im about to have at it. :happysad:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

how long does it typically take for the size to dry (or ready for the leaf application) if i dont add the speed-up additive? and should i always add the speeder?


----------



## 85regalrider

hey needing help on leafing and pin, just need to know my car is already painted so if i want to add gold leafing and pinstriping do i have to take all the clear off or can i just go over the paint and just brush on clear over the stuff im going to do ..  pm me if you can help me out thanks


----------



## SERIOUS

practice on fire extinguisher


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 18 2010, 10:22 AM~16651558
> *Ok fellas......and gals. I've done plenty of striping and feel I'm decent enough at it. Now I've got my leaf supplies and I'm ready to give it a go. What I want to know is, is there any advice you all can give me before I start messing things up?
> *


i recommend using genuine gold leaf to practice with. It's much easier to spin and looks great. It's not cheap, but worth doing if your planning to get serious about it! Goodl luck!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 20 2010, 01:37 PM~16670341
> *i recommend using genuine gold leaf to practice with. It's much easier to spin and looks great. It's not cheap, but worth doing if your planning to get serious about it! Goodl luck!
> *


thanks man. i appreciate the heads up. 
i just went ahead and gave it a shot the day i asked. i did answer some of my own questions by just giving it a chance. im more into doin signage but im sure ill be doin some cars and things with my own members here and there.
welp, here is my first one. it needs just a few finishing touches but ive been busy at work. its for my tattoo shop called "freaks". ........dont laugh! :cheesy:


----------



## tuki

that looks sweet


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 22 2010, 09:21 AM~16687925
> *thanks man. i appreciate the heads up.
> i just went ahead and gave it a shot the day i asked. i did answer some of my own questions by just giving it a chance. im more into doin signage but im sure ill be doin some cars and things with my own members here and there.
> welp, here is my first one. it needs just a few finishing touches but ive been busy at work. its for my tattoo shop called "freaks". ........dont laugh! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks really good, great job. really liking the letters and gold scrolls....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

thank you guys. im really into antique leafed and glass sings. been tryin to get into it but have way to many hobbies as it is. im on a roll though right now. ive already prepped some other boards to bust out. ill post up when i get a chance.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 22 2010, 10:21 AM~16687925
> *thanks man. i appreciate the heads up.
> i just went ahead and gave it a shot the day i asked. i did answer some of my own questions by just giving it a chance. im more into doin signage but im sure ill be doin some cars and things with my own members here and there.
> welp, here is my first one. it needs just a few finishing touches but ive been busy at work. its for my tattoo shop called "freaks". ........dont laugh! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 22 2010, 10:21 AM~16687925
> *thanks man. i appreciate the heads up.
> i just went ahead and gave it a shot the day i asked. i did answer some of my own questions by just giving it a chance. im more into doin signage but im sure ill be doin some cars and things with my own members here and there.
> welp, here is my first one. it needs just a few finishing touches but ive been busy at work. its for my tattoo shop called "freaks". ........dont laugh! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fucking nice!! Good Job and the font is kick ass


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

thank you guys!! im glad to hear some good feedback. it keeps me pumped to do more just too damn busy at work to stay on top of it consistently. ill keep posting as i pop them out. 
thanks again.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 23 2010, 10:41 AM~16699541
> *thank you guys!! im glad to hear some good feedback. it keeps me pumped to do more just too damn busy at work to stay on top of it consistently. ill keep posting as i pop them out.
> thanks again.
> *


----------



## degre576




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

*Has anybody on here used that Beugler Pinstripping tool?? Any opinions??* :dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 2 2010, 02:01 AM~16769404
> *Has anybody on here used that Beugler Pinstripping tool?? Any opinions?? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Pulling Lines

Kustom painted and striped by a UPCOMING striper with 11 1/2 months under his belt. WATCH OUT & MOVER OVER old timers, theres a newbie in town. JK JK JK


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16692891
> *thank you guys. im really into antique leafed and glass sings. been tryin to get into it but have way to many hobbies as it is. im on a roll though right now. ive already prepped some other boards to bust out. ill post up when i get a chance.
> *


VERY NICE STUFF!!


----------



## Pulling Lines

Added Silver Scallop


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Steve Kaftka wanted me to post this for him as a warning to the guys offering copies of his DVD's... he is serious and has made notes on the posts here regarding Bootleg copies of his DVD's... one thing to consider is if you have enough behind you to make and sell DVD's you can bet yer ass he has alawyer or two.. 
This is an enquiry e-mail via http://www.signspeeweedesigns.com/ from:
Steve kafka <[email protected]>

Hi ,peewee,
Can you post this regarding the guy ripping my dvd,I couldn't log on because it's currently not an option ,but we'll keep trying . I really think the guy doesn't know that He's stealing and it's against the copyright laws. .I don't know if I can get registered on that site ,I you do could you have them tell this guy he's stealing from the guy who's style he's trying to learn.? Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2010, 06:26 AM~16580790
> *Are you talkin about the Welcome to my world vol. 1?
> *


See the above post


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Mar 5 2010, 07:28 AM~16803851
> *Steve Kaftka wanted me to post this for him as a warning to the guys offering copies of his DVD's... he is serious and has made notes on the posts here regarding Bootleg copies of his DVD's... one thing to consider is if you have enough behind you to make and sell DVD's you can bet yer ass he has alawyer or two..
> This is an enquiry e-mail via http://www.signspeeweedesigns.com/ from:
> Steve kafka <[email protected]>
> 
> Hi ,peewee,
> Can you post this regarding  the guy ripping my dvd,I couldn't  log on because it's currently not an option ,but  we'll keep trying . I really think the guy doesn't  know that He's stealing and it's against the copyright laws. .I don't know if I can get  registered on that site ,I you do could you  have them tell this guy he's stealing from the guy who's style he's trying to learn.? Any help would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks again,
> 
> Steve
> *


you dont gotta get all nasty about it bro....i dont got no bootleg factory going on....i already emailed him, explained to him i didnt do it for financial gain, didnt charge nothing, just asked to send me blank discs. didnt make no covers no labels and in the end i only made copies for one person. no more copyin dvds for anyone


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Mar 5 2010, 09:28 AM~16803851
> *Steve Kaftka wanted me to post this for him as a warning to the guys offering copies of his DVD's... he is serious and has made notes on the posts here regarding Bootleg copies of his DVD's... one thing to consider is if you have enough behind you to make and sell DVD's you can bet yer ass he has alawyer or two..
> This is an enquiry e-mail via http://www.signspeeweedesigns.com/ from:
> Steve kafka <[email protected]>
> 
> Hi ,peewee,
> Can you post this regarding  the guy ripping my dvd,I couldn't  log on because it's currently not an option ,but  we'll keep trying . I really think the guy doesn't  know that He's stealing and it's against the copyright laws. .I don't know if I can get  registered on that site ,I you do could you  have them tell this guy he's stealing from the guy who's style he's trying to learn.? Any help would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks again,
> 
> Steve
> *


 dont forget to mention, never referre to kafka style as the lowrider style..... 

sorry, been watching kafka on youtube all day, no i didnt download anything before anyone asks.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Steve's a good guy and willing to share his secrets of the trade in exchange for a few bux from DVD sales.. believe it or not some day you will be in the same boat..some day someone will share something of yours without your consent.. it sucks.. I ain't getting nasty ... just helping Steve out like he asked... just keep on keepin' on.. the work here looks great!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Mar 7 2010, 12:04 AM~16817023
> *Steve's a good guy and willing to share his secrets of the trade in exchange for a few bux from DVD sales..  believe it or not some day you will be in the same boat..some day someone will share something of yours without your consent.. it sucks.. I ain't getting nasty ... just helping Steve out like he asked... just keep on keepin' on.. the work here looks great!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Mar 6 2010, 10:04 PM~16817023
> *Steve's a good guy and willing to share his secrets of the trade in exchange for a few bux from DVD sales..  believe it or not some day you will be in the same boat..some day someone will share something of yours without your consent.. it sucks.. I ain't getting nasty ... just helping Steve out like he asked... just keep on keepin' on.. the work here looks great!
> *


----------



## SERIOUS

Gotta admitt.. I got a bootleg from someone on here. But honestly cant remember who it was... But im happy I didnt pay for it because the video is not much more than an infomercial for his products.. Actually he should be thankfull that some distributed the vid .. I bought a few brushes after watching the vid that I probly wouldnt have bought... 

But .. in the end .. i see where hes coming from having his work stolen


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

My first time stripping!! :happysad: Any good??:dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 9 2010, 12:41 PM~16839547
> *My first time stripping!!  :happysad: Any good??:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not too bad, i'd recommend doing scrolling first cause its harder....if you get scrolling down the dagger style will be a lil easier, or that could just be me


----------



## degre576

dash for that blue full size I did a while ago.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

sexy stuff degre576, but i bet you already knew that!


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Marble Panel with some Pinstriping...Mike this one's coming ur way just let me know when ur done


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 10 2010, 10:44 PM~16855215
> *Marble Panel with some Pinstriping...Mike this one's coming ur way just let me know when ur done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 im gonna try and start them tonight! 

and thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 9 2010, 10:47 PM~16846212
> *not too bad, i'd recommend doing scrolling first cause its harder....if you get scrolling down the dagger style will be a lil easier, or that could just be me
> *


Thanks Homie... :biggrin: I justs tried doing some scrolling the other night but it was the ugliest thing I have ever seen when I was done  so I just keep with the dagger...  When I get a chance I will take some more pics of my latest attempts, I can already see major progress in my own work.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 11 2010, 02:31 PM~16862343
> *im gonna try and start them tonight!
> 
> and thanks :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 11 2010, 07:24 PM~16865223
> *Thanks Homie... :biggrin: I justs tried doing some scrolling the other night but it was the ugliest thing I have ever seen when I was done   so I just keep with the dagger...  When I get a chance I will take some more pics of my latest attempts, I can already see major progress in my own work.. :biggrin:
> *


 you should get the kafka video it helped me a lot with my scrolling when i started :biggrin:
ever try smartflix.com, they rent out a lot of videos :biggrin:


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 10 2010, 08:44 PM~16855215
> *Marble Panel with some Pinstriping...Mike this one's coming ur way just let me know when ur done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Lackin On Duces ... How do u like that marblizer? I did a panel (maybe a page back) and I love this stuff. A friend of mine gave me some to try out(blue green ). I just bought some red on red marblizer...good job on the panel. Maybe we could do a panel swap sometime....


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 12 2010, 08:19 AM~16869102
> *Lackin On Duces ... How do u like that marblizer? I did a panel (maybe a page back) and I love this stuff. A friend of mine gave me some to try out(blue green ). I just bought some red on red marblizer...good job on the panel. Maybe we could do a panel swap sometime....
> *


I like it bro im trying to see what other techniques i can do with it and trying different stuff out and in the end its still a sick ass effect, people look at it and wonder how the hell did u do it lol if they only knew how easy it really was...im down to do a panel swap bro so pm me and let me know


----------



## Lackin'onDuces




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 11 2010, 09:26 PM~16865252
> *
> *


alright, i have your panel done but i cant find my damn camera! i took a pic with my cell and text it to a homie to see if he would post it, and he hasnt yet...... once he does, ill post in here. i think youll like it


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 13 2010, 08:27 PM~16882899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

Lackin'onDuces:

hope you like ( even with the major flaw........)










sorry for the flash, needs cleaned yet.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 14 2010, 01:53 PM~16886633
> *Lackin'onDuces:
> 
> hope you like ( even with the major flaw........)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the flash, needs cleaned yet.
> *



:wow: Future pinstriper?? :scrutinize:

Definately love this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 14 2010, 10:53 AM~16886633
> *Lackin'onDuces:
> 
> hope you like ( even with the major flaw........)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the flash, needs cleaned yet.
> *


Sick


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 14 2010, 11:53 AM~16886633
> *Lackin'onDuces:
> 
> hope you like ( even with the major flaw........)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the flash, needs cleaned yet.
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 10:14 PM~16890447
> *Nice! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 

thanks


----------



## phatcity214

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9084/1003950n.jpg


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

DID SOME LEAF ON GLASS AND ADDED SOME LINES


----------



## degre576




----------



## degre576




----------



## Jesus Loves Me

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 14 2010, 10:53 AM~16886633
> *Lackin'onDuces:
> 
> hope you like ( even with the major flaw........)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the flash, needs cleaned yet.
> *



NICE I like the Colors... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

what do you guys use to turn the leaf? thats 1/2 my problem!!!
is it a piston rod i always hear about? if so, wanna sell me 1??????


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

This is what i use..scroll to the bottom of the page


http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16923460
> *This is what i use..scroll to the bottom of the page
> http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652
> *


pricey little shits arent they....

ok next question:

if doin leafing the size of just normal hood designs, would i need a small one or a medium one?


----------



## sic713

depends on how big you want your turns to be


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 18 2010, 07:07 PM~16931185
> *pricey little shits arent they....
> 
> ok next question:
> 
> if doin leafing the size of just normal hood designs, would i need a small one or a medium one?
> *


I got mine from a friend of mine who makes them and sells them for 20 bucks a set.( i got mine free) Comes with a small turning tool and a medium size...about the radius size of a nickle and quarter)


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 19 2010, 08:42 AM~16935664
> *I got mine from a friend of mine who makes them and sells them for 20 bucks a set.( i got mine free) Comes with a small turning tool and a medium size...about the radius size of a nickle and quarter)
> *


I need a new one. Do you have any pics of what they look like. I might be interested in getting that 2 for 20.


----------



## Ant-Wan

Where can I get a kit to begin pinstriping? Any link on the net? :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ok leafers, in the last 24 hrs i have F* up 3 times, cleaned it off and repainted the panel....... 

this is gettin expencive!

was using luco....... its empty and was 2 yrs old
now i have 1shot size

1st time i put it on and let set 45 min ( leafing wouldnt stick on edges
2nd time i let set 30 min- cracks in leafing pin holes threw out
3rd time i was pissed off and just applied leafing as soon as i was done: stuck great but wouldnt dry and it sat for 1.5 hrs......

what the HELL am i doing wrong, or better yet, step by step instructions? website? anything?
im using fake gold leafe ( loose leaf ) 

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## degre576

yo mike call me. 512 750 5564


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 21 2010, 05:01 PM~16954601
> *ok leafers, in the last 24 hrs i have F* up 3 times, cleaned it off and repainted the panel.......
> 
> this is gettin expencive!
> 
> was using luco....... its empty and was 2 yrs old
> now i have 1shot size
> 
> 1st time i put it on and let set 45 min ( leafing wouldnt stick on edges
> 2nd time i let set 30 min- cracks in leafing pin holes threw out
> 3rd time i was pissed off and just applied leafing as soon as i was done: stuck great but wouldnt dry and it sat for 1.5 hrs......
> 
> what the HELL am i doing wrong, or better yet, step by step instructions? website? anything?
> im using fake gold leafe ( loose leaf )
> 
> any help greatly appreciated
> *


 only size i use is rolco..
i apply. 
let sit for 20- 30 mins. i normmaly touch it to see how tacky it is..
dont want it wet.. just tacky ..

apply leaf...

i never used any other sizing but rolco.. couldnt tell you how the 1 shot works


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2010, 07:55 PM~16954984
> *only size i use is rolco..
> i apply.
> let sit for 20- 30 mins. i normmaly touch it to see how tacky it is..
> dont want it wet.. just tacky ..
> 
> apply leaf...
> 
> i never used any other sizing but rolco.. couldnt tell you how the 1 shot works
> *


i googled it, waterbased right?


cheep stuff, same as that mona lisa stuff? i can get that shit anywhere, just never used it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 21 2010, 06:25 PM~16955204
> *i googled it, waterbased right?
> cheep stuff, same as that mona lisa stuff?  i can get that shit anywhere, just never used it.
> *


rolco isnt waterbased..

i actually thin it out a lil with laquer thinner


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2010, 08:45 PM~16955372
> *rolco isnt waterbased..
> 
> i actually thin it out a lil with laquer thinner
> *


i read waterbased, well i have this brand spankin new can of 1shot gold size, ill use it till im out......... just to save a few bucks being im goin threw sheets of leaf like it was free


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 21 2010, 05:01 PM~16954601
> *ok leafers, in the last 24 hrs i have F* up 3 times, cleaned it off and repainted the panel.......
> 
> this is gettin expencive!
> 
> was using luco....... its empty and was 2 yrs old
> now i have 1shot size
> 
> 1st time i put it on and let set 45 min ( leafing wouldnt stick on edges
> 2nd time i let set 30 min- cracks in leafing pin holes threw out
> 3rd time i was pissed off and just applied leafing as soon as i was done: stuck great but wouldnt dry and it sat for 1.5 hrs......
> 
> what the HELL am i doing wrong, or better yet, step by step instructions? website? anything?
> im using fake gold leafe ( loose leaf )
> 
> any help greatly appreciated
> *



I use ROLCO size with no issues
Prior: I like to have the panel Im working on a smaller piece of the same material
1. prep area to be leafed with wax n grease remover (panel and sample)
2. wait 5 to 10 minutes for wax and greaser remover to discipate
3. apply rolco size and I always spread it super thin ( dont want pools of size- especially if your using fine line tape- the size like to collect on the edges of the fine line tape)
On the sample piece, I put rolco on that aswell for my knuckle test
4. Let ROLCO set up ( I use ROLCO QUICK SIZE) so after about 10 to 15 min, I do a knuckle test on the SAMPLE PIECE, if there is no squeak, I wait another 5 min. and repeat until you get a squeak noise. When you get a squake noise its ready.
5. Lay down my leaf and use a cotton ball to lightly press the leaf down so it sticks to the size. When Im sure its stuck to the size, I begin cleaning up the edges.
**IMPORTANT** If your using fine line tape for a design, make sure to remove the FLT right after your done apllying size in thin coats(step 3) or else you will have a hard edge.
6. I then begin to spin right after, light spins very little pressure. The longer you wait to spin , the less brillant your turns will be. ( at least this is what I got from Jensens DVD)
7. Then I spread a thin coat of ROLCO SIZE over the gold leaf( kinda like a clear coat to lock it in)...let it dry and outline with 1 shot. 

Hope this helps....... If your a visual person and learn by watching, then I recommend GARY JENSENS GOLD LEAF DVD. Very informative and $$$$ well spent. He also shows you how to get 3D effects from gold leaf by spinnning it in diff. direction amongst other things.


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 19 2010, 12:37 PM~16938041
> *I need a new one.  Do you have any pics of what they look like.  I might be interested in getting that 2 for 20.
> *




























These were the mach spinners he was testing, the others look way better


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 21 2010, 07:32 PM~16954420
> *Where can I get a kit to begin pinstriping? Any link on the net? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cd blazin

I just started to stripe and man it's not as easy as it looks! I'm glad there is a thread where guys are willing to give out tips and secrets without bashing a newbies work!


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16962355
> *I just started to stripe and man it's not as easy as it looks! I'm glad there is a thread where guys are willing to give out tips and secrets without bashing a newbies work!
> *


Feel free to ask away if you have any questions, I dont mind helping a fellow striper out. Although I only have 11 months under the belt. If u scroll back , you will see the green/blue marble panel I did for a Local striper


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16965106
> *Feel free to ask away if you have any questions, I dont mind helping a fellow striper out. Although I only have 11 months under the belt. If u scroll back , you will see the green/blue marble panel I did for a Local striper
> *



Where can I get a kit to begin pinstriping? Any link on the net?


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 21 2010, 05:01 PM~16954601
> *ok leafers, in the last 24 hrs i have F* up 3 times, cleaned it off and repainted the panel.......
> 
> this is gettin expencive!
> 
> was using luco....... its empty and was 2 yrs old
> now i have 1shot size
> 
> 1st time i put it on and let set 45 min ( leafing wouldnt stick on edges
> 2nd time i let set 30 min- cracks in leafing pin holes threw out
> 3rd time i was pissed off and just applied leafing as soon as i was done: stuck great but wouldnt dry and it sat for 1.5 hrs......
> 
> what the HELL am i doing wrong, or better yet, step by step instructions? website? anything?
> im using fake gold leafe ( loose leaf )
> 
> any help greatly appreciated
> *


if u go back in the forum ZFELIX has some pics and instructions on how the glue should feel when applying the leaf etc., it helped me out..... i use 1shot and have no problem with it, just apply it str8 out of the can, it self levels, then just wait till it feels like the sticky part of the tape (usually depends on weather so anywhere from 15min to 25min, i use the knuckle test) and apply the leaf, dust off, turn, and clear...also try to apply the leaf as smooth as possilble so when u turn it the swirls come out clean :biggrin: ..try the patent leaf that has the wax paper backing its alot easier to use IMO


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16965841
> *Where can I get a kit to begin pinstriping? Any link on the net?
> *


ok well..........

what style are you lookin at?
dagger or scroll?heres a perfect KIT for the beginner ( though u may buy seperatly )\
1) can of any color one shot
2) bottle of oderless mineral spirits
3) 1 MACK 0 or 00 dagger brush ( blue wrap i preffere )
4) 1 kafka #3 scroll brush ( i preferre)
5) 1 "for sale" metal sign from walmart/lowes/menards/
6) 1 quart of non detergent oil ( to oil your brushes and keep fresh )
7) youtube.com, search pinstriping, and its ON

ebay.com, dickblick.com, tcpglobal.com, coastairbrush.com........ good luck!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16966520
> *ok well..........
> 
> what style are you lookin at?
> dagger or scroll?heres a perfect KIT for the beginner ( though u may buy seperatly )\
> 1) can of any color one shot
> 2) bottle of oderless mineral spirits
> 3) 1 MACK 0 or 00 dagger brush ( blue wrap i preffere )
> 4) 1 kafka #3 scroll brush ( i preferre)
> 5) 1 "for sale" metal sign from walmart/lowes/menards/
> 6) 1 quart of non detergent oil ( to oil your brushes and keep fresh )
> 7) youtube.com, search pinstriping, and its ON
> 
> ebay.com, dickblick.com, tcpglobal.com, coastairbrush.com........  good luck!
> *


 oh as for a kit itself, cant help you. i bought all my shit like this. 
though i preferre ( yes IMO) buy anycolor oneshot and buy WHITE of oneshot so you can mix same color to endless shades


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16966520
> *ok well..........
> 
> what style are you lookin at?
> dagger or scroll?heres a perfect KIT for the beginner ( though u may buy seperatly )\
> 1) can of any color one shot
> 2) bottle of oderless mineral spirits
> 3) 1 MACK 0 or 00 dagger brush ( blue wrap i preffere )
> 4) 1 kafka #3 scroll brush ( i preferre)
> 5) 1 "for sale" metal sign from walmart/lowes/menards/
> 6) 1 quart of non detergent oil ( to oil your brushes and keep fresh )
> 7) youtube.com, search pinstriping, and its ON
> 
> ebay.com, dickblick.com, tcpglobal.com, coastairbrush.com........  good luck!
> *





> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2010, 10:18 PM~16966591
> *oh as for a kit itself, cant help you. i bought all my shit like this.
> though i preferre ( yes IMO) buy anycolor oneshot and buy WHITE of oneshot so you can mix same color to endless shades
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks a lot Mike for all the informations


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16966520
> *ok well..........
> 
> what style are you lookin at?
> dagger or scroll?heres a perfect KIT for the beginner ( though u may buy seperatly )\
> 1) can of any color one shot
> 2) bottle of oderless mineral spirits
> 3) 1 MACK 0 or 00 dagger brush ( blue wrap i preffere )
> 4) 1 kafka #3 scroll brush ( i preferre)
> 5) 1 "for sale" metal sign from walmart/lowes/menards/
> 6) 1 quart of non detergent oil ( to oil your brushes and keep fresh )
> 7) youtube.com, search pinstriping, and its ON
> 
> ebay.com, dickblick.com, tcpglobal.com, coastairbrush.com........  good luck!
> *


Why do you recommend odorless?


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 06:20 PM~16965841
> *Where can I get a kit to begin pinstriping? Any link on the net?
> *


Google " kustom shop starter kit " I believe kustom shop sells a begginer kit . All you really need to start is a can of white 1 shot, odorless mineral spirits, mack 00 brush, brush oil and a place to store your brush( plasstic pencil box or a metal tin. Those kits r pricey ...... I know steve kafka sells a starter kit as well but most of that shit u won't use ...... I know1 he also has a dvd , but in the dvd he spends more time trying to pitch his products than teach. Invest in the wizards dvd beginner,dagger and scroll( if u ever want to learn scroll)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16971759
> *Google " kustom shop starter kit " I believe kustom shop sells a begginer kit . All you really need to start is a can of white 1 shot, odorless mineral spirits, mack 00 brush, brush oil and a place to store your brush( plasstic pencil box or a metal tin. Those kits r pricey ...... I know steve kafka sells a starter kit as well but most of that shit u won't use ...... I know1 he also has a dvd , but in the dvd he spends more time trying to pitch his products than teach. Invest in the wizards dvd beginner,dagger and scroll( if u ever want to learn scroll)
> *



Thank you dawg!!  


I order some brushes today and some shots of color :biggrin: 
I'll try to find odorless mineral spirit and some non-detergent oil around here


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16966520
> *ok well..........
> 
> what style are you lookin at?
> dagger or scroll?heres a perfect KIT for the beginner ( though u may buy seperatly )\
> 1) can of any color one shot
> 2) bottle of oderless mineral spirits
> 3) 1 MACK 0 or 00 dagger brush ( blue wrap i preffere )
> 4) 1 kafka #3 scroll brush ( i preferre)
> 5) 1 "for sale" metal sign from walmart/lowes/menards/
> 6) 1 quart of non detergent oil ( to oil your brushes and keep fresh )
> 7) youtube.com, search pinstriping, and its ON
> 
> ebay.com, dickblick.com, tcpglobal.com, coastairbrush.com........  good luck!
> *



Would like to do both of them :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

I'm sixteen i'm learning how to pinstripe this is one of my striping.








:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 11:50 AM~16972924
> *Would like to do both of them :biggrin:
> *


oderless cause....... well the oder kind STINKS! lol


doin both, get both brushes i listed. kafka #3 hands down for scroll! 

and someone mention mail boxes to try or practice on....... go cheep, get yourself a metal "for sale" sign ( $1.12 ) and paint the back black or leave it plain and stripe.......then wipe. also, oderless mineral spirits can be found at wal mart as well as a few other nifty things ( for sale signs )


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16978702
> *oderless cause....... well the oder kind STINKS! lol
> doin both, get both brushes i listed. kafka #3 hands down for scroll!
> 
> and someone mention mail boxes to try or practice on....... go cheep, get yourself a metal "for sale" sign ( $1.12 ) and paint the back black or leave it plain and stripe.......then wipe. also, oderless mineral spirits can be found at wal mart as well as a few other nifty things ( for sale signs )
> *



ahahaha I work in a paint shop so I smell this great odor almost every day so  But if you guys recommend me to get odorless, I follow the advises  

Appreciated guys!!! Thanks a lot :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

When you doing a pinstripe, where are you beggining the shapes?
Do you guys making some sketches before the first lines?


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 08:55 PM~16980533
> *When you doing a pinstripe, where are you beggining the shapes?
> Do you guys making some sketches before the first lines?
> *


Ant wan I recommend you get the wizards basic dvd,if u don't have the cash to buy his 40 dollar dvd. Then u can go to smartflix dot com, kinda like netflix. At smartflix u can rent all kinds of dvds from computer repair to gun smithing to pinstriping. You can rent for 10 bucks keep as long as u want and then jus send it back. Saves u a lot of money, I have a crap load of dvds I wish I didn't waste good money on.......anyways get THE WIZARDS basic dvd, shows u all beginner strokes necessary to get started. Good luck


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Still Practicing...if anyone is down for a panel swap p.m me


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 24 2010, 12:39 AM~16981283
> *Still Practicing...if anyone is down for a panel swap p.m me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 24 2010, 12:11 AM~16980801
> *Ant wan I recommend you get the wizards basic dvd,if u don't have the cash to buy his 40 dollar dvd. Then u can go to smartflix dot com, kinda like netflix. At smartflix u can rent all kinds of dvds from computer repair to gun smithing to pinstriping. You can rent for 10 bucks keep as long as u want and then jus send it back. Saves u a lot of money, I have a crap load of dvds I wish I didn't waste good money on.......anyways get THE WIZARDS basic dvd, shows u all beginner strokes necessary to get started. Good luck
> *



 Thanks for the recommendations! I thnik it will help me for the next steps :biggrin: 




:h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Just order this book yesterday! I think I'll find a couple of good answers in this one


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 24 2010, 08:57 AM~16984806
> *:cheesy:  Just order this book yesterday! I think I'll find a couple of good answers in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SURE WILL HOMIE... IVE HAD THAT BOOK FOR ABOUT 2 1/2 YEARS


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 23 2010, 11:39 PM~16981283
> *Still Practicing...if anyone is down for a panel swap p.m me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!

im a bum, i JUST mailed your panel out to you today............


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 24 2010, 03:21 PM~16988513
> *nice!
> 
> im a bum, i JUST mailed your panel out to you today............
> *


its all good homie


----------



## wimone

HEY HOMIES, I HAD CHICO DESIGN A BRUSH THAT WILL ALLOW YOU TO DO TIGHTER TO WIDER SCROLLS ALL IN ONE STROKE.. THIS BRUSH WHEN USING IT LIGHT CAN GET THINER LINES THEN A EXCALIBER 000 AND IF YOU LAY IT DOWN A LIL GET AS BIG AS A BOBBO 1 LINE. THESE WILL BE AVAILABLE SOON ON EBAY... HOPE YOU LIKE IT HAS REALLY HELPED ME WHEN SCROLLING ON THE SIDES OF CARS AND BIKES.. 
C-YA!!!
MR.WIM!!!!


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

pics kinda blurry


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Mar 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17019592
> *pics kinda blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very artistic! I like that


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17028953
> *Very artistic! I like that
> *


----------



## BrandonMajestics

uffin: :420:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

did these tonight




















as well as body lines, nothing spiecal on sides so no good pics were takin, anyway......


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 3 2010, 12:06 AM~17081670
> *did these tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as body lines, nothing spiecal on sides so no good pics were takin, anyway......
> *



:worship:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

uffin: :420:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

been practicing :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2010, 06:40 PM~17205429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been practicing :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thank you . still learning everytime i try it


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 2 2010, 10:06 PM~17081670
> *did these tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as body lines, nothing spiecal on sides so no good pics were takin, anyway......
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

just fineshed


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 18 2010, 07:04 PM~17230919
> *just fineshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jake.blancas

17 YEARS OLD NOW!
SOMETHING SUBTLE ON THE HOMIES ROAD KING FOR LAUGHLIN!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:08 PM~17240791
> *17 YEARS OLD NOW!
> SOMETHING SUBTLE ON THE HOMIES ROAD KING FOR LAUGHLIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL HOMIE
YEAH THEM HARLEYS R ROLLIN IN WITH THOSE STRIPES HUH?... DID ONE MYSELF EARLIER THIS WEEK.... POSTING PICS NOW


----------



## Lokey




----------



## jake.blancas

THANKS BIRTHDAYS NOT UNTIL MAY 4 BUT ITS CLOSE ENOUGH TO SAY IM 17 HAHA


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:13 PM~17240874
> *THANKS  BIRTHDAYS NOT UNTIL MAY 4 BUT ITS CLOSE ENOUGH TO SAY IM 17 HAHA
> *


LOL YEAH


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2010, 02:12 AM~17240854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you freehand the rim also ? 
to be honest ive built a rig to put on a wire wheel and rotate it to outline the gold leaf consistently










todays harvest, hadnt held a brush in months :angry:


----------



## Flowrider

now i see its not the finished one i took a picture of.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Apr 20 2010, 03:30 PM~17250313
> *did you freehand the rim also ?
> to be honest ive built a rig to put on a wire wheel and rotate it to outline the gold leaf consistently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todays harvest, hadnt held a brush in months :angry:
> *


YEA HOMIE ITS FREEHAND.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: niiiice!


----------



## Chevy87




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

panel for my homie


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Apr 21 2010, 11:35 AM~17258228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

ur garage or customers?


----------



## Fonzoh

:thumbsup: TTT FOR YOU PINSTRIPERS


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:08 PM~17240791
> *17 YEARS OLD NOW!
> SOMETHING SUBTLE ON THE HOMIES ROAD KING FOR LAUGHLIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've liked your style since i first saw your work  good eye :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

How does one even go about learning how to pinstripe. Im curious and would like to give it a shot


----------



## 95rangeron14z

my first attempt in spinning leaf..... tore a little bit but im learning


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## Lackin'onDuces

The leafing kinda got messed up but w/e still learning


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Apr 26 2010, 06:49 PM~17309271
> *The leafing kinda got messed up but w/e still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on the right path,,,, keep goin!


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## lowriv1972

Been a while since I posted anything. Here is some of what I have done recently.
















For Arlen Ness


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## Bighomie13

hey someone close to L.A i live close to USC university who can do a pinstriping on my sons stroller i have a 1932 taylor tot stroller pls im willing to drive some miles to get that done pls let me know who ever is down to do it show your talent thanks


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:08 PM~17240791
> *17 YEARS OLD NOW!
> SOMETHING SUBTLE ON THE HOMIES ROAD KING FOR LAUGHLIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope i get this good


----------



## zfelix

damn page 3??? this thread needs some more lines :cheesy:


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## Flowrider

First try on an old but kool bolt on wheel, welded a little rig together with a hub on it to rotate the wheel on. Works nice. 

Just a question though, what would you recommend to top off the gold ? 2K clear coat ?


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 17 2010, 12:34 AM~17507617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First try on an old but kool bolt on wheel, welded a little rig together with a hub on it to rotate the wheel on. Works nice.
> 
> Just a question though, what would you recommend to top off the gold ? 2K clear coat ?
> *


----------



## A Rod

looks real good in here keep up the good work. been trying to pinstripe for awhile not easy as it looks!


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## jose510ss

TTT uffin:


----------



## xSSive

been a while since i posted.........nothin special


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 15 2010, 09:04 PM~17797019
> *been a while since i posted.........nothin special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



simple but really effective :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 16 2010, 11:32 AM~17803380
> *simple but really effective :thumbsup:
> *



X2!


----------



## D Ray Striping

Hey all, 
I'm new to the forum.
I've been striping for a little over 2 yrs. I'm still trying to learn as much as I can. This forum kicks ass! You all are an inspiration! Keep 'em wet!


----------



## Flowrider

some tight lines there on your pinheadlounge account homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

still learning


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:25 PM~17860905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still learning
> *


WHats color base or kandy did u use?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jun 23 2010, 08:39 AM~17864898
> *WHats color base or kandy did u use?
> *


silver base
silver flake
organic green kandy


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Havent postd in a while...something i did while i had time at the shop, navy blue w/ silver marble effect and pinstripe


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 13 2010, 09:06 PM~17483267
> *damn page 3??? this thread needs some more lines :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YOU GUYS WATCH OUT FOR THIS KID IN A YEAR OR TWO HE WILL BE HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN THE BUZ


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jun 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17895288
> *Havent postd in a while...something i did while i had time at the shop, navy blue w/ silver marble effect and pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!


----------



## mismoloko

i just got a mack 00 brush is there a specific way to trim it or do they come already trim n do i have to do something to the brush before start practicing any help would b great :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## kromatized

Lovin' this topic!

I started striping about 2 months ago. I really enjoy it, it's like after hours therapy.

Trying to get the scroll style down. I got a Mack brush called a Wizard Typhoon which looks to be very simuilar to the Vortex which I noticed alot you guys hate.

It's the only scroll brush I've used but I'm thinking of giving the Kafka #3 a go.

Coast and Eastwood are gonna charge me ridiculous amounts for postage to Australia.

Anyone got the hook up and be willing to post it for a reasonable rate to Aus?

Thanks

Lee...


----------



## MAD_ONE

striped all the red on the inside of this Grand National....


----------



## MAD_ONE

still tring to get the whole leaf thing down, civic i am working on...


----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 2 2010, 06:09 PM~17948714
> *still tring to get the whole leaf thing down, civic i am working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's clean as fuck wit the airbrush added round the leafing :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE+Jul 2 2010, 07:01 PM~17948676-->
> 
> 
> 
> striped all the red on the inside of this Grand National....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAD_ONE_@Jul 2 2010, 07:09 PM~17948714
> *still tring to get the whole leaf thing down, civic i am working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome Work J! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17920011
> *i just got a mack 00 brush is there a specific way to trim it or do they come already trim n do i have to do something to the brush before start practicing any help would b great  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


I would give a couple of lines before I start trimming anything. They are pretty good right out of the package. I just bought all 5 00 Mack Swords from the only place here that sells them.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 2 2010, 06:09 PM~17948714
> *still tring to get the whole leaf thing down, civic i am working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Damn bro if you still "trying to get the whole leaf thing down" then cant wait to see what you do once you "get it down" as this car is sick as the lines have a new school look to them yet still traditional.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17974238
> *:wow: Damn bro if you still "trying to get the whole leaf thing down" then cant wait to see what you do once you "get it down" as this car is sick as the lines have a new school look to them yet still traditional.
> *



x2

:wow: :wow:


----------



## kromatized

Hi, Lovin the leafing!

With the Gold leaf, can you clear it straight after you have layed it down?


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Jul 7 2010, 12:30 PM~17982682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Caddy is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17920011
> *i just got a mack 00 brush is there a specific way to trim it or do they come already trim n do i have to do something to the brush before start practicing any help would b great  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


try this

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/tech/0702sr...g/photo_02.html


----------



## platniumta

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 2 2010, 06:01 PM~17948676
> *striped all the red on the inside of this Grand National....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the same Grand National. You also striped the red on the outside and the door panels. Good looking work Mad One. Always got clean work coming from you. Can't wait to see what comes out next. Hope to see more great jobs from you soon!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

wtf?!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Jul 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17982682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: FUTURE PINSTRIPER


:thumbsup: beautiful job man  :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

I just got a new Kafka #3, gonna try to fuck with it later.


----------



## supercoolguy

hey i got some brushes and paint from a friend to try out pinstriping, but i dont know which brush is for what. i got some long ones, short ones ,fat ones and some big ones. about 20 in all. any help please??? thanks.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Jul 7 2010, 10:30 AM~17982682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What colors that man? Is is Abalone? It looks great.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

man i give all u guys props beautiful work i know i couldnt do that shit lol keep up the good work all of u :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 07:40 PM~18013701
> *What colors that man? Is is Abalone? It looks great.
> *


THE OWNER SAID IT'S A APPLE GREEN HERE'S HIS BOOTY KIT I DID..


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jul 10 2010, 07:30 PM~18013222
> *hey i got some brushes and paint from a friend to try out pinstriping, but i dont know which brush is for what. i got some long ones, short ones ,fat ones and some big ones. about 20 in all. any help please??? thanks.
> *



Post a picture of what u got

As for a new MACK 00, they always need a little trimming, unless you like the sharp point at the end of your lines. I always trim mine, just to have that blunt tip end (makes connecting lines easier). Google, Rocky Burris( I think thats his name) or google how to trim a mack brush and it will bring up his page(with pictures --how to)


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17974238
> *:wow: Damn bro if you still "trying to get the whole leaf thing down" then cant wait to see what you do once you "get it down" as this car is sick as the lines have a new school look to them yet still traditional.
> *


Thanks , i am always learning, never satisfied......
pics of the civic buffed out, put back together and out the door....


----------



## kromatized

Any body got any torrent links for Kafka videos or anything else like that?

Peace.


----------



## jose510ss

TTT 
i just started learnring how to stripe yesterday this is what the second time touching a brush
i just did today with the mack :happysad:


----------



## jose510ss

any help and tips that you guys can give me i would appreciate it uffin:


----------



## Flowrider

looks promising, just practice whenever youve got the time and watch some youtube vids. dont get disencouraged


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 20 2010, 04:01 PM~18095167
> *looks promising, just practice whenever youve got the time and watch some youtube vids. dont get disencouraged
> *


yea bein watching alot of the kafka videos and other vids that pop up


----------



## Ant-Wan

I start up my first in a couple of minutes


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 12:58 PM~18121937
> *I start up my first in a couple of minutes
> *



here are my first pinstripes...

just trying to understand how to use the brushes


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

I didn't find to good way to use the kafka 3 properly... still need practice


----------



## Ant-Wan

What is the best use for the mack 0 ??


----------



## Ant-Wan

Is it normal that the one shot paint dry that fast??


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 11:19 AM~18122699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find to good way to use the kafka 3 properly... still need practice
> *


ARE U PALETTING ENOUGH PAINT AND MINERAL SPIRITS INTO UR BRUSH HOMIE?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 11:22 AM~18122726
> *Is it normal that the one shot paint dry that fast??
> *


WATS THE WEATHER LIKE OUT THERE?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 23 2010, 02:23 PM~18122736
> *ARE U PALETTING ENOUGH PAINT AND MINERAL SPIRITS INTO UR BRUSH HOMIE?
> *



:0 Maybe not enough with this one, so to help it's better to dip the brush in mineral spirit before??


It was sunny and cloudy... I guess the sun makes the paint dry faster?


----------



## jose510ss

today was my first time using the kafka size 3
this is what i did today



























Run out of things to do so i did the picture frame holder :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 23 2010, 06:28 PM~18124769
> *today was my first time using the kafka size 3
> this is what i did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run out of things to do so i did the picture frame holder :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass homie  you did fuckN great... :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 03:42 PM~18124912
> *bad ass homie  you did fuckN great... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Flowrider

every time i grab my brush to apply gold size (1shot) its gotten hard from the last time, even though i cleaned it with thinners and soap. 

anyone got some advice on that ?


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 25 2010, 07:36 AM~18135132
> *every time i grab my brush to apply gold size (1shot) its gotten hard from the last time, even though i cleaned it with thinners and soap.
> 
> anyone got some advice on that ?
> *


Oil your brushes after you clean them


----------



## Flowrider

could be, but i usually clean my macks in white spirit and leave them dry just as they come new. 
i can try oiling my size brush ofcourse


----------



## jose510ss

i this right now with the kafka brush use three colors


----------



## Flowrider

thats some progress right there homie


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 16 2010, 06:38 PM~18064662
> *Thanks , i am always learning, never satisfied......
> pics of the civic buffed out, put back together and out the door....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that boy J, get's down! Even the non-traditional, looks traditional... awesome!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by platniumta_@Jul 8 2010, 11:18 PM~17999154
> *This is the same Grand National. You also striped the red on the outside and the door panels. Good looking work Mad One. Always got clean work coming from you. Can't wait to see what comes out next. Hope to see more great jobs from you soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahh man, and I didn't even see this one! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 2 2010, 07:01 PM~17948676
> *striped all the red on the inside of this Grand National....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang J..... you know I got a thing for GN's! and this one is incredible, you did a great job on the the entire car.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

LEAFING AND STRIPING HAS ALWAYS FASCINATED ME. IS THERE A GOOD KIT THAT ANYONE RECOMMENDS TO START OUT WITH???


----------



## New-Image-soldier

ttt


----------



## CaddyKid253

im still new. but im getting better everytime i do it. ive been talking to alot of the "ol' skool" guys, and ive picked up a few tips here and there. i still got a lot to learn. feel free to critique it 









hood: the chalk pencil hasnt been washed off yet.
so it might look alil off/smeared.









trunk: im happy with it.









trunk: stick man doin it doggy style :biggrin: 


















the body line didnt turn out too bad.


----------



## REV. chuck

damn 


ive been at it off and on a year


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 23 2010, 06:40 PM~18125785
> *thanks bro
> *


i bought a kafka scroller and cant use it it just sits in my box


----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## Lackin'onDuces




----------



## Pulling Lines

PANLE FOR REBEL ONE PINSTRIPING


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 8 2010, 12:45 AM~18255470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PANLE FOR REBEL ONE PINSTRIPING
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 7 2010, 11:45 PM~18255470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PANLE FOR REBEL ONE PINSTRIPING
> *


_This I like_ :biggrin:


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 9 2010, 09:53 PM~18271108
> *This I like  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GUYS ( I try ), I got my 1 yr notch in my belt now.....

In person the panel looks nice, the black lines are actuallu flaked out...blings in the SUN!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 8 2010, 02:45 AM~18255470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PANLE FOR REBEL ONE PINSTRIPING
> *



:thumbsup: look bad ass...

What is that orange finish?


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 01:38 PM~18276256
> *:thumbsup: look bad ass...
> 
> What is that orange finish?
> *


Its a ALUMINUM panel with circular grinds, fine lined with 1/8th inch double border and covered in HOK TANGERINE ORANGE KANDY


----------



## kandylac

so where you located?


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 10 2010, 10:19 PM~18281471
> *so where you located?
> *


If your speaking to me Im located in PHOENIX,AZ.
I got a year of Striping under me knotch now...still learning and still learning.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 11 2010, 07:19 AM~18283196
> *If your speaking to me Im located in PHOENIX,AZ.
> I got a year of Striping under me knotch now...still learning and still learning.
> *


well keep up the good work, are you doin' cars?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18281063
> *Its a ALUMINUM panel with circular grinds, fine lined with 1/8th inch double border and covered in HOK TANGERINE ORANGE KANDY
> *



:cheesy: keeewwwwwllllll!!!! nice effect! Gr8 djob


----------



## Pulling Lines

@ KANDYLAC - Nahh Im not doing cars, I feel Im not that good at it yet to be messin with people cars.

@ ANT-WAN - Thanks brotha of the brush

Thanks to all who complimented or liked the panel.


----------



## Pulling Lines

The begining of my new PAINT BOX..... what you guys think of it????? CRITIQUE TIME......


----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 18 2010, 06:57 PM~18347223
> *The begining of my new PAINT BOX..... what you guys think of it????? CRITIQUE TIME......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pulling Lines

thanks


----------



## lowriv1972

Its been a while since I posted in here!
A set of tins I just finished.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2010, 09:16 PM~18348893
> *Its been a while since I posted in here!
> A set of tins I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines+Aug 18 2010, 07:57 PM~18347223-->
> 
> 
> 
> The begining of my new PAINT BOX..... what you guys think of it????? CRITIQUE TIME......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2010, 10:16 PM~18348893
> *Its been a while since I posted in here!
> A set of tins I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Work on Both of these! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 12 2010, 07:57 AM~18291729
> *@ KANDYLAC - Nahh Im not doing cars, I feel Im not that good at it yet to be messin with people cars.
> 
> @ ANT-WAN - Thanks brotha of the brush
> 
> Thanks to all who complimented or liked the panel.
> *


_Listen, you have talent, to do a car it's just a matter of a bigger canvas. Don't be shy of taking on a bigger project. You are well on your way. Start simple on a car.
Either way good luck on your career._


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18347223
> *The begining of my new PAINT BOX..... what you guys think of it????? CRITIQUE TIME......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2010, 02:52 AM~18359495
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:biggrin: jk

I mean it's probably hard to stripe some curves like you did.... but did great!!! With the leafing and everything, this is :thumbsup: 4 me


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 19 2010, 12:16 AM~18348893
> *Its been a while since I posted in here!
> A set of tins I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: more pics of the striping job???? :biggrin: 

looks bad ass


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 20 2010, 08:33 PM~18365232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: NICCCE!!!

Is there some gray in these lines?


----------



## lowriv1972

Yeah, the camera doesnt pick it up well. But its a medium grey and a dark grey.


----------



## Flowrider

havent been at it for months so this turned out allright


----------



## CustomMachines

looks good homie! miss the onions tho


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Aug 23 2010, 11:47 AM~18381426
> *looks good homie! miss the onions tho
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

Haven't posted in a while.....in the middle of striping 30 small (9"x13") sign blanks to sell for a benefit.....all proceeds are going to a co-worker for MS....sorry bout the pics, shitty blackberry camera


----------



## Flowrider

Looks good xSSive










tonites harvest


----------



## xSSive




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Lackin'onDuces




----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Aug 25 2010, 04:33 PM~18405366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fukin nice


----------



## Ant-Wan

How can it be so symetric??? :happysad:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 25 2010, 06:40 PM~18406531
> *How can it be so symetric??? :happysad:
> *


Practice  and a good artist knows how to hide his mistakes lol


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Aug 25 2010, 05:33 PM~18405366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I like the use of scroll and dagger :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 26 2010, 02:40 AM~18406531
> *How can it be so symetric??? :happysad:
> *


Lot of practice, and I'm still far from the perfection I see over here and on Pinheadlounge for instance, but if you look closely to some Kafka designs you'll notice a lot of small mistakes - part of the thing


----------



## ripsta85

Lots of good work on here, going to try it out myself soon


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Aug 25 2010, 04:33 PM~18405366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_THAT'S NO BEGINNER, BAD ASS THOUGH_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18423138
> *THAT'S NO BEGINNER, BAD ASS THOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


Ive been doing this for prob 2 years i would say so in my eyes im still a beginner


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Aug 29 2010, 02:57 PM~18434246
> *Ive been doing this for prob 2 years i would say so in my eyes im still a beginner
> *


 :nono:


----------



## wimone

WUTS UP HOMIES!!!! SEEN LOTSA GREAT WORK UP IN HERE, KEEP IT GOING!!!! 
HERES A LIL SOMETHING I WORKED ON, GOTTA LOVE THE KANDY LEAF!!!


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18435554
> *WUTS UP HOMIES!!!! SEEN LOTSA GREAT WORK UP IN HERE, KEEP IT GOING!!!!
> HERES A LIL SOMETHING I WORKED ON, GOTTA LOVE THE KANDY LEAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass like allways :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 29 2010, 09:26 PM~18435554
> *WUTS UP HOMIES!!!! SEEN LOTSA GREAT WORK UP IN HERE, KEEP IT GOING!!!!
> HERES A LIL SOMETHING I WORKED ON, GOTTA LOVE THE KANDY LEAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one of the baddest lettering I've ever seen


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18435554
> *WUTS UP HOMIES!!!! SEEN LOTSA GREAT WORK UP IN HERE, KEEP IT GOING!!!!
> HERES A LIL SOMETHING I WORKED ON, GOTTA LOVE THE KANDY LEAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!!.... ASIDE FROME THE KANDY OVER THE LEAF... THE SPIN ON IT IS FUKN BEAUTIFUL.... AND THE LETTERING IS CRAZY


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## Flowrider

yeah i'm wondering about the spin also, how did you get it so sharp ? i had some difficulties and the turns turned out a little 'soft'


----------



## colton1237

i probably have less than 10 hours of actual striping under my belt. shit is fuckin addicting and fun biggrin.gif i definetly need to make more time to get my technique down. im getting pretty good at laying down a line with consistent thickness, i just cant scroll worth a damn, and i my lines aren't very straight.

--------------------------------------------------
Malaysia Packages
Kuala Lumpur


----------



## wimone

HEY FLOW, ITS JUST BEEN ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR, JUST KNOW EVERYTHING YOU MAY OF HEARD IS TRUE, THE LONGER YOU WAIT THE BETTER. I JUST FINISH THIS TODAY.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:37 PM~18500576
> *HEY FLOW, ITS JUST BEEN ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR, JUST KNOW EVERYTHING YOU MAY OF HEARD IS TRUE, THE LONGER YOU WAIT THE BETTER. I JUST FINISH THIS TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE..... LOVE THE TRUNK PIECE, ITS ELEGANT WITH A TOUCH OF FUNK


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 08:37 PM~18500576
> *HEY FLOW, ITS JUST BEEN ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR, JUST KNOW EVERYTHING YOU MAY OF HEARD IS TRUE, THE LONGER YOU WAIT THE BETTER. I JUST FINISH THIS TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Future.... :cheesy: 

:roflmao:

wow that's giving a lot of class do the '67


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18435554
> *WUTS UP HOMIES!!!! SEEN LOTSA GREAT WORK UP IN HERE, KEEP IT GOING!!!!
> HERES A LIL SOMETHING I WORKED ON, GOTTA LOVE THE KANDY LEAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship: SPEECHLESS


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Pulling Lines




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Flowrider

SMOOOOOOVE :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

Not my best job but its ok


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Maybe this can help somebody.









http://hotfile.com/dl/70446530/7bd45a0/Wat...riping.pdf.html


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

For the people who do leafing.
I was told I could use stuff at the arts and crafts store with a picture of "Mona Lisa" on the cover. Is this the right stuff? It was only about $9.00.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 19 2010, 07:04 AM~18602659
> *For the people who do leafing.
> I was told I could use stuff at the arts and crafts store with a picture of "Mona Lisa" on the cover. Is this the right stuff? It was only about $9.00.
> *


Anybody? Id hate to get wrong stuff. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 22 2010, 02:09 PM~18630071
> *Anybody? Id hate to get wrong stuff. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


You mean gold or gold size ? Ive never used Mona Lisa size before (I use 1Shot) but ive read varying experiences. Same with 1Shot, i've been experimenting a lot with drying and gold turning but temperature and maybe humidity can really affect results. 

Just cop it for that $9 and try it. My advice is to apply a thin as possible layer of size, let it set for 45/60 mins and apply the gold. 
Yesterday I could turn the gold easily within 1,5 hrs, the other day it took 24 hrs and I still broke through the gold. 
But also after 24 hrs the gold (23K) is still really easy to twist, so I would put too much weight on the 'turn within 3-6 hrs' which is stated usually.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Sep 22 2010, 05:00 PM~18634800
> *You mean gold or gold size ? Ive never used Mona Lisa size before (I use 1Shot) but ive read varying experiences. Same with 1Shot, i've been experimenting a lot with drying and gold turning but temperature and maybe humidity can really affect results.
> 
> Just cop it for that $9 and try it. My advice is to apply a thin as possible layer of size, let it set for 45/60 mins and apply the gold.
> Yesterday I could turn the gold easily within 1,5 hrs, the other day it took 24 hrs and I still broke through the gold.
> But also after 24 hrs the gold (23K) is still really easy to twist, so I would put too much weight on the 'turn within 3-6 hrs' which is stated usually.
> *


Thanks for advice Flowrider. I'll give it a try. I saw a guy brushing a clear on the leafing after he was done. Got any idea what that is?


----------



## Pulling Lines

BUTTAFINGUZ... I would stay clear of that MONA LISA stuff. Save you cash and invest in a can of ither 1 shot quick size or ROLCO quick size. If you want to practice spins , then u will need some rolco or 1 shot quick size. If you just want to practice leafing, u can actually use 1 shot for this...If you practicing with GOLD LEAF , I recommend imitation gold 1 shot ...SILVER LEAFING , i woud use grey 1 shot. Just lay your lines with 1 shot, let it your lines(piant) start to tack up. If you touch it and theres no paint on your finger,lay down your leaf...DONE> Remember with 1 shot paint you CANT spin the leaf.

When ever I use varigeited leaf, I tend to use 1 shot and save the good stuff for other leafing projects. Good Luck
If you want to learn GOLD LEAFING ,I recommend GARY JENSENS GOLD LEAFING TECHNIQUES DVD...kick ass video with tons of info. If u dont want to buy it, u can rent it at smartflixx


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 22 2010, 05:03 PM~18635305
> *Thanks for advice Flowrider. I'll give it a try. I saw a guy brushing a clear on the leafing after he was done. Got any idea what that is?
> *


that was sealer so the gold wont mess up oh and i played with that mona lisa gold it takes more than 24 hours to turn i did this wiyh dat but no sealer and i scratch it badly but im still learnig how to fuk with it but eh fuk it its cheap good practice :happysad:
haha i did a wrong turn and fuked up the other side ha


----------



## wimone

this is michaels, mona lisa silver leaf with kandy over. also it is rolco. i waited about 45 min dry time for the size and spun immediately. really those are the basics the rest is trial and error and really you dont need real gold leaf to get that brillant shine. to date i have never bought the real stuff cuz one its too expensive and really there isnt to many customers willing to pay the the price for the real stuff. also the clear is a regular urethane clear. just done apply to dry or to reduced.


----------



## lilmikew86

just got sum one shot and mack brushes only got bout a hour of practice wut u think?


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 23 2010, 03:34 AM~18636621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is michaels, mona lisa silver leaf with kandy over. also it is rolco. i waited about 45 min dry time for the size and spun immediately. really those are the basics the rest is trial and error and really you dont need real gold leaf to get that brillant shine. to date i have never bought the real stuff cuz one its too expensive and really there isnt to many customers willing to pay the the price for the real stuff. also the clear is a regular urethane clear. just done apply to dry or to reduced.
> *


looks good with the imitation gold, problem with the real deal maybe is that its almost too soft to spin and you easily burn through.

i use 1shot 4006 Super high gloss tinting clear over gold leafing if its not covered with a clear coat. works fine and real smoove.

how do you people clean your brushes after gold sizing ? i always end up with sticky brushes if i dont clean em with paint stripper, dont wanna do that every time though


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

this the stuff I was looking at. To be honest i don't know anything about this stuff. I'm taking it size is the glue? :happysad:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 22 2010, 08:34 PM~18636621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is michaels, mona lisa silver leaf with kandy over. also it is rolco. i waited about 45 min dry time for the size and spun immediately. really those are the basics the rest is trial and error and really you dont need real gold leaf to get that brillant shine. to date i have never bought the real stuff cuz one its too expensive and really there isnt to many customers willing to pay the the price for the real stuff. also the clear is a regular urethane clear. just done apply to dry or to reduced.
> *


this is bad ass. If could do this with Mona Lisa I would be happy.


----------



## xxmikexx13

I have actually taken the time to go through all 168 pages on here looking for ideas and came up with nothing so far....lol.....Maybe some of you guys can help me, I have a white 03 Navigator on juice but its got black tints and also the rims are all chrome with white inserts but i had the edges of the inserts stripped black, vary little not too noticeable. I'm trying to do something to my paint and was maybe thinking going with chrome leafing and some silver and black pinstriping but not sure how that will look. I saw 1 suv on here which was a pearl white escalade and had silver leafing and some copper leafing i believe it was which looked nice. Can anyone on here give me some ideas that would look good on a white SUV but dont want it to look ghetto either, I want it to be something clean.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 22 2010, 07:34 PM~18636621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is michaels, mona lisa silver leaf with kandy over. also it is rolco. i waited about 45 min dry time for the size and spun immediately. really those are the basics the rest is trial and error and really you dont need real gold leaf to get that brillant shine. to date i have never bought the real stuff cuz one its too expensive and really there isnt to many customers willing to pay the the price for the real stuff. also the clear is a regular urethane clear. just done apply to dry or to reduced.
> *




you sure do know what your doing...badass work!!!!!..... now ima go and give it a try... any more tips on this mona lisa stuff, i saw it at hobby lobby..


----------



## Flowrider

volvo amazon deck lid


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 23 2010, 11:43 AM~18641357
> *this the stuff I was looking at. To be honest i don't know anything about this  stuff. I'm taking it size is the glue?  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  works great now get you some one shot quick dry gold sizing or the rolco! leafing gets easier with practice its the striping that will kick your ass! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 23 2010, 08:43 AM~18641357
> *this the stuff I was looking at. To be honest i don't know anything about this  stuff. I'm taking it size is the glue?  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you look on ebay you can buy bulk sheets though im not sure of the quality.


----------



## Flowrider

i bought some shit here n there on ebay and its all pretty OK generally


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Thanks for the ad.vice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18435554
> *WUTS UP HOMIES!!!! SEEN LOTSA GREAT WORK UP IN HERE, KEEP IT GOING!!!!
> HERES A LIL SOMETHING I WORKED ON, GOTTA LOVE THE KANDY LEAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Tried some Lettering today, not as easy as i thought


----------



## CaddyKid253

not bad tho


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i need help from someone honest here please


: i live in a small ass town that uses po box's only, we have street adresses BUT ups/fed ex/ everything else cant seem to find where i live and wont deliver to po box's.....

can someone on here, pick me up 2 kafka brushes, and sell them to me at cost + shipping USING the regular post office???

i need a kafka #1 and a kafka #3 NEW unused. my kafka #3 is 3 years old and just NOW losing its hair 

please PM me, im not in here much.


----------



## 94pimplac

:wow:


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## lilmikew86

here is sum lines i did on my hopper trike note ive only been striping for bout a week only got a couple hours practice and got alot to learn any tips would be helpful


----------



## scrape'n-by

heres some work my earl does ..located here in north georgia or tennessee,,he's getting better by the day and just now starting on leafing..


----------



## lilmikew86

for doing dots do u use a speacial brush or just dont pallet the brush and apply wit heavy paint on the tip of the brush. to make them round not oval


----------



## Pulling Lines

Lilmike, to make dots,u use the opposite end of the pinstriping brush. Yes, I said opposite end, dip the tip of the wooden handle in your thinned one shot...and dot away.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 29 2010, 08:12 PM~18696315
> *heres some work my earl does ..located here in north georgia or tennessee,,he's getting better by the day and just now starting on leafing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 3 2010, 04:26 AM~18721338
> *for doing dots do u use a speacial brush or just dont pallet the brush and apply wit heavy paint on the tip of the brush. to make them round not oval
> *


yeah use the wooden tip of the brush or use a a kafka or something that works fine also


----------



## the GRINCH

a sign i did for the house


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 29 2010, 07:12 PM~18696315
> *heres some work my earl does ..located here in north georgia or tennessee,,he's getting better by the day and just now starting on leafing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work man :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 19 2010, 08:42 AM~16935664
> *I got mine from a friend of mine who makes them and sells them for 20 bucks a set.( i got mine free) Comes with a small turning tool and a medium size...about the radius size of a nickle and quarter)
> *


I would like a kit. how can I reach your friend?


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 5 2010, 02:38 PM~18742851
> *I would like a kit. how can I reach your friend?
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## Pulling Lines

pm me you numbers and I Will pass them onto my friend


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Oct 5 2010, 07:28 PM~18745615
> *pm me you numbers and I Will pass them onto my friend
> *


How much per car does he charge to stripe and leaf them?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Apr 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17230919
> *just fineshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Oct 2 2010, 10:42 PM~18722118
> *Lilmike, to make dots,u use the opposite end of the pinstriping brush. Yes, I said opposite end, dip the tip of the wooden handle in your thinned one shot...and dot away.
> *


thanks never would have thought of that


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 6 2010, 10:41 PM~18757055
> *thanks never would have thought of that
> *


No problem.


----------



## Justin-Az

<span style='color:red'>call Alex at 602-434-3067[/color


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 23 2010, 08:43 AM~18641357
> *this the stuff I was looking at. To be honest i don't know anything about this  stuff. I'm taking it size is the glue?  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used that leaf on this panel for the gold and silver. The results are pretty good (even though the picture isnt). I think the trick is getting the playing around with the size dry times and spin technique and pressure... just my 2 cents..


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 02:33 PM~18768152
> *I used that leaf on this panel for the gold and silver. The results are pretty good (even though the picture isnt). I think the trick is getting the playing around with the size dry times and spin technique and pressure... just my 2 cents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!! :wow:


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## Pulling Lines

Donation piece for the " POKIE LUJAN SHOW" in Cali.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

lots of very good work in here!!!!!!!!


i did this tonight ( was planning on fineshing my coffe table with alot more, but last job scratched the shit out of leafing so):





































for shits and giggles


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 6 2010, 08:34 AM~18749209
> *tight
> *


hey thanks!







































not really anything new to show for this thread........ makes me ask what the hell do i do with all my spare time?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

that tank wasnt the right pic, i actually filled alot of that blue in ( from center spear, those lines on each side are straight and filled blue )

and forgot i did this also not to long ago ( 5th wheel )


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 03:33 PM~18768152
> *I used that leaf on this panel for the gold and silver. The results are pretty good (even though the picture isnt). I think the trick is getting the playing around with the size dry times and spin technique and pressure... just my 2 cents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aight, I've seen enough. I'm buying some of this. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 02:33 PM~18768152
> *I used that leaf on this panel for the gold and silver. The results are pretty good (even though the picture isnt). I think the trick is getting the playing around with the size dry times and spin technique and pressure... just my 2 cents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy skillz


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 02:33 PM~18768152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 15 2010, 04:04 AM~18817559
> *crazy skillz
> *


  Thank you very much, I appreciate it..


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## CE 707

alot of nice stuff


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 10 2010, 03:23 PM~18777884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chtrone

nice!


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

few more i done this last week ( just panels )
ned to work on lettering, anyone know of good lettering brushes to use? all i been using is my AJ signature brush


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 29 2010, 03:48 PM~18941050
> *few more i done this last week ( just panels )
> ned to work on lettering, anyone know of good lettering brushes to use? all i been using is my AJ signature brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut kinda panels u use?


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 29 2010, 01:48 PM~18941050
> *few more i done this last week ( just panels )
> ned to work on lettering, anyone know of good lettering brushes to use? all i been using is my AJ signature brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Use the tan mack lettering quills.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Thought I'd share this even though didnt come out like i imagined...using my new Kafka Short Stroke for the first time


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## cd blazin

Prob my 10th time with a brush in my hand. How and what do you guys use for thinner? i have a hard time getting the paint to a mix where its not so thin and really hard to control ,or not to sticky. Im very new to this so if i asks realy dumb basic questions i apolagize!


----------



## Flowrider

you can use the 1 shot reducer but if your having hard times with sticky paint it sounds like youre in a colder environment which can turn the 1shot reducer into pudding.. 
i use 'wasbenzine' how its called in Dutch which is a mineral spirit comparable to lacquer thinner but harmless to cured paint. 

looks good man 

otherwise when im pulling lines with 2K paint i just use the compatible thinner


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 2 2010, 04:30 PM~18968867
> *Prob my 10th time with a brush in my hand. How and what do you guys use for thinner? i have a hard time getting the paint to a mix where its not so thin and really hard to control ,or not to sticky. Im very new to this so if i asks realy dumb basic questions i apolagize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go to walmart, get a bottle of mineral spirits


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 2 2010, 05:18 PM~18969559
> *go to walmart, get a bottle of mineral spirits
> *


Mineral spirits!?!?!?! No shit!! ive used that shit for years to take glue and shit off of floors when the install is done, good lookin out guys! i will give it a try! :biggrin:

O! and my wife was pissed i painted on her self for the crib! Its kinda like when we use there...NICE TOWELS...to clean our dirty hands! fuck it!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

here is my first scroll design 








used a kafka 3 brush


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 6 2010, 12:24 PM~19001645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good cant wait till i get my designs down like that :biggrin:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 6 2010, 12:24 PM~19001645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sick


----------



## lilmikew86

ok here is sum practice wit my macks still a newb mabe got 3 hours behind the brush any tips or hints would be helpful thanks









this one i fucked up on the last line i layed at the bottom








and yes i went crazy wit the dots after pulling lines told me how to do it


----------



## lilmikew86

third time using my kafka 3


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Got some Mack's for sale. Will post pics soon.


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

Alil Something i did...


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 17 2010, 05:43 PM~19095200
> *Got some Mack's for sale. Will post pics soon.
> *


let me know what u got


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Nov 17 2010, 09:44 PM~19097079
> *Alil Something i did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


everything about that is sick!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 02:33 PM~18768152
> *I used that leaf on this panel for the gold and silver. The results are pretty good (even though the picture isnt). I think the trick is getting the playing around with the size dry times and spin technique and pressure... just my 2 cents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i agree  wut do u turn with?


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 01:33 PM~18768152
> *I used that leaf on this panel for the gold and silver. The results are pretty good (even though the picture isnt). I think the trick is getting the playing around with the size dry times and spin technique and pressure... just my 2 cents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you dont mind my 2 cents, there is alot to consider the amount of size applied, the temp in the area and the material its bein applied to, but you are on your way, keep it up and remember its not what you you but how you use it!!!!


----------



## wimone

these all had different conditions but what i was looking for in the size remaind the same.


----------



## DesiredFantasy575

HEY EVERYONE I WAS LOOKING THREW ALL THESE PAGES YES ALL OF THEM LOL AND MAN I FIND THIS REALLY INTERESTING, AND NOW THAT IVE LOOKED AT THIS, IM MOTIVATED TO GIVE THIS A TRY BUT I KNOW NOTHING ON TYPE OF PAINTS OR BRUSHES OR WHATS BEST TO USE WHEN DOING THIS (SOUNDS DUMB HUH) LOL BUT CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT HERE PLEASE ID REALLY APPRECIATE IT AND WANNA JUMP ON THIS ASAP! THANKS


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DesiredFantasy575_@Nov 24 2010, 11:14 PM~19157520
> *HEY EVERYONE I WAS LOOKING THREW ALL THESE PAGES YES ALL OF THEM LOL AND MAN I FIND THIS REALLY INTERESTING, AND NOW THAT IVE LOOKED AT THIS, IM MOTIVATED TO GIVE THIS A TRY BUT I KNOW NOTHING ON TYPE OF PAINTS OR BRUSHES OR WHATS BEST TO USE WHEN DOING THIS (SOUNDS DUMB HUH) LOL BUT CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT HERE PLEASE ID REALLY APPRECIATE IT AND WANNA JUMP ON THIS ASAP! THANKS
> *


1 shot paint
kafka brushes ( scroll)
mack blue wraps
an imagination
mineral spirits
oil
panels ( anythings)
practice!
im not the best so do not quote me, just tryin to help
IMO~ music and alcoholic beverages ( good music, good drinks! )


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 24 2010, 10:46 PM~19157159
> *these all had different conditions but what i was looking for in the size remaind the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u are the man hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 24 2010, 09:47 PM~19158269
> *u are the man hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol far from it, just a man that enjoys the art and enjoys learning new things!!! your style is amazing and motivates me. keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 24 2010, 11:43 PM~19158230
> *1 shot paint
> kafka brushes ( scroll)
> mack blue wraps
> an imagination
> mineral spirits
> oil
> panels ( anythings)
> practice!
> im not the best so do not quote me, just tryin to help
> IMO~ music and alcoholic beverages ( good music, good drinks! )
> *



i learned if you care too much it ends up looking horrible. so thats where the alcohol would come in LOL

im not very good though i hated the kafka brush i got i like my mack and i like the chico brushes 

this was the last thing i did


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 25 2010, 08:30 PM~19165049
> *i learned if you care too much it ends up looking horrible.  so thats where the alcohol would come in LOL
> 
> im not very good though   i hated the kafka brush i got  i like my mack and i like the chico brushes
> 
> this was the last thing i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my latest.......... lots of good feedback on web and in person, but though i did it, just aint my thing......... visioned it to look better i guess 
just much to colorfull











Wimone, thanks for the kind words........ i WILL brag those!


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 25 2010, 04:46 AM~19157159
> *these all had different conditions but what i was looking for in the size remaind the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2010, 12:08 AM~19167356
> *my latest.......... lots of good feedback on web and in person, but though i did it, just aint my thing......... visioned it to look better i guess
> just much to colorfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wimone, thanks for the kind words........ i WILL brag those!
> *


That looks nice. My homie does sum real good here and our member is doin a hella of a job and he's just starting.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2010, 01:08 AM~19167356
> *my latest.......... lots of good feedback on web and in person, but though i did it, just aint my thing......... visioned it to look better i guess
> just much to colorfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wimone, thanks for the kind words........ i WILL brag those!
> *


thats real nice 


youve been doing it a few years havent ya?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:43 PM~19169631
> *thats real nice
> youve been doing it a few years havent ya?
> *


off and on yeah.
like i said about that one pictured, just really isnt what i expected...... i pictured something better but wanted to be "colorfull" for once. just isnt me but it hung up in the living room and catches the eye of everyone


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2010, 04:25 PM~19169828
> *off and on yeah.
> like i said about that one pictured, just really isnt what i expected...... i pictured something better but wanted to be "colorfull" for once.  just isnt me  but it hung up in the living room and catches the eye of everyone
> *


i cant seem to get the idea in my head 


thats my biggest problem


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 05:46 PM~19169930
> *i cant seem to get the idea in my head
> thats my biggest problem
> *


good music, good drinks  

my case anyway, cant talk for everyone


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2010, 12:08 AM~19167356
> *my latest.......... lots of good feedback on web and in person, but though i did it, just aint my thing......... visioned it to look better i guess
> just much to colorfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wimone, thanks for the kind words........ i WILL brag those!
> *


nice!


----------



## DesiredFantasy575

thanks!!!!!!! what kind of oil specifically! does it matter or what


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by DesiredFantasy575_@Nov 27 2010, 07:05 PM~19177102
> *thanks!!!!!!! what kind of oil specifically! does it matter or what
> *


it matters

i use ND 50


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 27 2010, 12:12 AM~19172662
> *good music, good drinks
> 
> my case anyway, cant talk for everyone
> *


HA! been on my page for a bit but:










 
for those who dont check pages. was all in fun though


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 6 2010, 01:24 PM~19001645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sickness


----------



## degre576

Looking good Mike.


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 24 2010, 08:46 PM~19157159
> *these all had different conditions but what i was looking for in the size remaind the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IM ISPIRED BY THESE ONES WHAT KINDA PAINT SHOULD I USE FOR SILVER LEAFING AND PAINTS HOPEFULLY I CAN GET EM AT WALMART


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Oct 10 2010, 03:23 PM~18777884-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pulling Lines_@Oct 11 2010, 01:13 PM~18784163
> *Donation piece for the " POKIE LUJAN SHOW" in Cali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+Oct 12 2010, 05:21 PM~18794058-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really anything new to show for this thread........ makes me ask what the hell do i do with all my spare time?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 12:48 PM~18941050
> *few more i done this last week ( just panels )
> ned to work on lettering, anyone know of good lettering brushes to use? all i been using is my AJ signature brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 12:24 PM~19001645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:44 PM~19097079
> *Alil Something i did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:46 PM~19157159
> *these all had different conditions but what i was looking for in the size remaind the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2010, 12:08 AM~19167356
> *my latest.......... lots of good feedback on web and in person, but though i did it, just aint my thing......... visioned it to look better i guess
> just much to colorfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wimone, thanks for the kind words........ i WILL brag those!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85

I have pinstriping master book and how to pinstripe book would like to trade for some Kafka , Mack brushes or other book they are both 1 month old


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

What additives do u use in cooler temps? Was gonna buy one shot low temp reducer.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 2 2010, 05:16 PM~18969543
> *you can use the 1 shot reducer but if your having hard times with sticky paint it sounds like youre in a colder environment which can turn the 1shot reducer into pudding..
> i use 'wasbenzine' how its called in Dutch which is a mineral spirit comparable to lacquer thinner but harmless to cured paint.
> 
> looks good man
> 
> otherwise when im pulling lines with 2K paint i just use the compatible thinner
> *


..so can just use mineral spirits instead for cold environments,(50 degrees)?


----------



## Flowrider

never tried that, I only stripe in heated shops :biggrin: but i guess it will work, my homie has been at it while he was in Canada last winter where its like a thousand degrees below zero.


----------



## phxmarlo

were can i get paint brushes in phx az


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

To the people who machine spin their leaf, are you just using drills or what?


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 30 2010, 09:54 PM~19205580
> *To the people who machine spin their leaf, are you just using drills or what?
> *


All by hand no drill.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 30 2010, 11:01 PM~19206882
> *All by hand no drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 12:01 AM~19206882
> *All by hand no drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice. .........really nice


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 12:01 AM~19206882
> *All by hand no drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice. .........really nice


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 30 2010, 10:01 PM~19206882
> *All by hand no drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuts do u use to turn ... :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## degre576

I use the velvet spinning tool.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 05:45 PM~19211936
> *I use the velvet spinning tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have your #, still waiting for you to come up to iowa for your family visit! bring your leafing, id love to watch one of the pros!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 02:45 PM~19211936
> *I use the velvet spinning tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i use that to but its not turning i have to put a shop towel at the end


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 1 2010, 11:00 PM~19215543
> *i use that to but its not turning i have to put a shop towel at the end
> *



I had that same problem when I used the one shot size. Then switched to the rolco. 



Well today was a good day. Got alot done. Still need to outline the sides and stripe some designs on the side.


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 10:16 PM~19215662
> *I had that same problem when I used the one shot size.  Then switched to the rolco.
> Well today was a good day.  Got alot done. Still need to outline the sides and stripe some designs on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work... what brand leaf do you use..?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 1 2010, 09:16 PM~19215662
> *I had that same problem when I used the one shot size.  Then switched to the rolco.
> *


  i will try that thanx :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 24 2010, 11:43 PM~19158230
> *1 shot paint
> kafka brushes ( scroll)
> mack blue wraps
> an imagination
> mineral spirits
> oil
> panels ( anythings)
> practice!
> im not the best so do not quote me, just tryin to help
> IMO~ music and alcoholic beverages ( good music, good drinks! )
> *


an imagination .........got me kraking up!


----------



## degre576

Finally done. This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2010, 06:39 PM~19223080
> *Finally done.  This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Nov 30 2010, 06:41 PM~19202726
> *were can i get paint brushes in phx az
> *


Carquest sells them here. Mac. And they sell HOK lettering enamel. Expensive but it flowes like butter.


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 24 2010, 08:41 PM~19157102
> *if you dont mind my 2 cents, there is alot to consider the amount of size applied, the temp in the area and the material its bein applied to, but you are on your way, keep it up and remember its not what you you but how you use it!!!!
> *


Dont mind at all Wim. I value your 2 cents, and agree with your comments...  The quality of your work speaks volumes...


----------



## phxmarlo

thx airborne im going to go hit up on monday i have to start somwere


----------



## Flowrider

never posted up the finished car so here it is














































spent a lot of hours in little time with this one, i seriously got crooked eyed after doing those sides. 
hands down for the guys who pull a straight (as fuck) line in a matter of seconds like Peewee showed. 
Would love to see some more of that


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 3 2010, 03:39 AM~19223080
> *Finally done.  This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


as i said those lines on the side :0 whats your recipe man :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

and cleared and finished .....  
please be easy critics but tell me the truth
http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 08:35 PM~19239499
> *and cleared and finished .....
> please be easy critics but tell me the truth</span>
> <a href=\'http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/bigshod/?action=view&current=b2845913.mp4\' target=\'_blank\'>http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4</a>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>The Striping could use some work but other than that everything else looks Great to me! :biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

The Lincoln of Flowrider & Degre's Cad are Bad ass! Just curious.. How Much? That Long line video is posted on you tube.. and I created a thread here on Layitlow so it doesn't get mixed in with the "future stripes" as I've been at it for a while.. this thread is just for that... "future stripers"  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572165


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

just fineshed this for Jack Lindenberger


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 5 2010, 12:26 AM~19242581
> *The Striping could use some work but other than that everything else looks Great to me! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :twak:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 4 2010, 06:19 PM~19238580
> *as i said those lines on the side :0 whats your recipe man :biggrin:
> *



Just used tape as a guideine and kept the brush like a 1/16 away from it. Just pulled the line slow and steady. That lincoln came out badass.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 5 2010, 09:42 AM~19243542
> *The Lincoln of Flowrider & Degre's Cad are Bad ass! Just curious.. How Much?  That Long line video is posted on you tube.. and I created a thread here on Layitlow so it doesn't get mixed in with the "future stripes" as I've been at it for a while.. this thread is just for that... "future stripers"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572165
> *


Thanks peewee. The method you demonstrated on your video was exactly what I did to stripe that cadi. It was a lot of tape.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 08:35 PM~19239499
> *and cleared and finished .....
> please be easy critics but tell me the truth
> http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4
> *



looks good homie. What's that box for?


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 5 2010, 03:57 PM~19245636
> *just fineshed this for Jack Lindenberger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man we need to swap panels. But I want mine on plexi. I can send it to you. I get aot of scrap from this company here in town. Let me know.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

"Thanks peewee. The method you demonstrated on your video was exactly what I did to stripe that cadi. It was a lot of tape."

Don't be afraid to use tape.. When doing jobs like that I use 3/4,1/2,1/4 as nessesary.. I'd rather have straight lines than try and be a hero and not use tape  and in the end straight lines make ya hero..  I've seen guys make a big issue at "freestylin' or freehandin'" and in the end you have to wonder what they were thinkin' when the lines are forever jacked up.. :twak: and when you can lay down that 3/4 and double line that truck in 35 minutes or less...... Priceless!


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 6 2010, 05:40 AM~19249100
> *Just used tape as a guideine and kept the brush like a 1/16 away from it.  Just pulled the line slow and steady.  That lincoln came out badass.
> *


thanks


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 10:35 PM~19239499
> *and cleared and finished .....
> please be easy critics but tell me the truth
> http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4
> *


looks great shod!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 5 2010, 08:48 PM~19249174
> *looks good homie.  What's that box for?
> *











:happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 05:17 AM~19251160
> *looks great shod!!!!!!!
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2010, 09:16 PM~18348893
> *Its been a while since I posted in here!
> A set of tins I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just got a call, this bike is going to be featured in Hot Bike, Chopper, and Cycle Source!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Sure this question is answered some where, but couldn't find it:
How do you evenly circle a rim with pinstiping?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 5 2010, 03:57 PM~19245636
> *just fineshed this for Jack Lindenberger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Glad to see you're back at it Mike, stripin' community needs you :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Dec 6 2010, 08:19 PM~19253386
> *Sure this question is answered some where, but couldn't find it:
> How do you evenly circle a rim with pinstiping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I did my boys wheels, finelined about a 3/4" gap, filled it in with One Shot fast dry gold size (thin layer), let it set for 15 mins and pulled the tape. 
Then after about an hour I put on the 24K gold leaf and turned it 3 hrs later. 
After that freehanded the pinstripes along both sides.










1st practice on a bolt on, we did a set of new 14s also

oh yeah, as you can see I welded a rig together with a front spindel bolted to it, makes it a lot easier to work with


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 02:53 PM~19253654
> *Glad to see you're back at it Mike, stripin' community needs you :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 6 2010, 04:48 PM~19255130
> *I did my boys wheels, finelined about a 3/4" gap, filled it in with One Shot fast dry gold size (thin layer), let it set for 15 mins and pulled the tape.
> Then after about an hour I put on the 24K gold leaf and turned it 3 hrs later.
> After that freehanded the pinstripes along both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st practice on a bolt on, we did a set of new 14s also
> 
> oh yeah, as you can see I welded a rig together with a front spindel bolted to it, makes it a lot easier to work with
> *





Thats pretty slick. I use a short stool with a spinning seat.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 6 2010, 05:32 PM~19255518
> *thanks man  :cheesy:
> *




No prob, you're old caddy is up here. Remember when you first did it, looks just as cool in person.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 06:54 PM~19255696
> *No prob, you're old caddy is up here.  Remember when you first did it, looks just as cool in person.
> *


 this one?


----------



## Flowrider

http://stores.ebay.com/trickstriperist

good price on DaVinci brushes!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 6 2010, 06:05 PM~19255797
> *this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yessir, its in good hands....travels all over now....


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 6 2010, 06:43 PM~19256115
> *http://stores.ebay.com/trickstriperist
> 
> good price on DaVinci brushes!
> *




Some good prices


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 6 2010, 05:43 PM~19256115
> *http://stores.ebay.com/trickstriperist
> 
> good price on DaVinci brushes!
> *


i can buy em arround the corner for 12 to 15€ if u need


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 7 2010, 02:06 PM~19263346
> *i can buy em arround the corner for 12 to 15€ if u need
> *


really? im in need of new brushes but cant order from anywhere online due to they WONT ship USPS! ups/dhl/ all that shit cant ever find the street adress :angry: i lost $15. to tcp global for a #3 kafka  
and no brushes anywhere near me


----------



## lowmemory

Some of my work ..... by Mr. LoW


----------



## lowmemory




----------



## lowmemory




----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 7 2010, 08:06 PM~19263346
> *i can buy em arround the corner for 12 to 15€ if u need
> *


shoulda told me a day earlier homie :biggrin: i got plenty of brushes now but do they sell kafka's also ?


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 7 2010, 10:38 PM~19264505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool man, nice to see pop up more and more custom car scenes through all of europe


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 7 2010, 05:07 PM~19264740
> *shoulda told me a day earlier homie  :biggrin: i got plenty of brushes now but do they sell kafka's also ?
> *


x2! and price if i can get on the action, needing a #3


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 7 2010, 05:25 PM~19266051
> *x2!  and price if i can get on the action, needing a #3
> *


KAFKA's SHOP is down the street from me.....HAHAHA too bad I dont use any of his brushes. I dont like how the tip flares open on you.....CHECK INTO BUYING a E.T. LIMITED EDITION SCROLL BRUSH.

<img src=http://www.pinheadlounge.com/photos/2000/2215/98764/lg_IMAG0535.jpg>

let me know is your intrested in one...not synthetics. ALL BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR made by MACK BRUSH


----------



## Pulling Lines

LIMITED EDITION E.T. SCROOL BRUSH made by MACK BRUSH
BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR BRUSH MADE for scrolling
*15.00 *shipped to your home *FREE*


----------



## Pulling Lines

let me know if intrested in purchasing a Eddie Torres scroll brush


----------



## firme79mc

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 7 2010, 01:38 PM~19264505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## lowmemory

Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 7 2010, 11:29 PM~19268487
> *KAFKA's SHOP is down the street from me.....HAHAHA too bad I dont use any of his brushes. I dont like how the tip flares open on you.....CHECK INTO BUYING a E.T. LIMITED EDITION SCROLL BRUSH.
> 
> <img src=http://www.pinheadlounge.com/photos/2000/2215/98764/lg_IMAG0535.jpg>
> 
> let me know is your intrested in one...not synthetics. ALL BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR made by MACK BRUSH
> *


did that rought with wizards........... never again! 

i love my kafka brush! old and lost maybe 3 hairs, wizards lost HAIRS(!) 1st time out. thanks for the offer though. i see chico brushes all over the lounge, gotta stick with what i know or the price  cant experiment these days


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

THIS MAY BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT I GOT SOME STRIPING ONTOP OF THE CLEAR COAT OF MY CAR. THE STRIPING DOES NOT HAVE ANY CLEAR ON TOP OF IT. WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST WAY TO TAKE IT OFF WITHOUT RUINING THE CLEAR COAT???


----------



## Flowrider

caramel disc, at least thats what they're called over here


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 9 2010, 05:58 AM~19281528
> *caramel disc, at least thats what they're called over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok cool that eraser used to take the glue left from moldings on newer cars!!! thanks homie


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 10 2010, 12:51 AM~19290421
> *ok cool that eraser used to take the glue left from moldings on newer cars!!! thanks homie
> *


I hear some people use EASY OFF OVEN CLEANER..... may want to test it in a unconspicuous spot first


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

yeah, name brand oven cleaner ( not the cheepy stuff )

know a guy who took his car to the car wash, sprayed it on all the striping, waited for a few minutes then washed it off with high pressure. all came off with ease.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 8 2010, 12:33 AM~19268532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIMITED EDITION E.T. SCROOL BRUSH made by MACK BRUSH
> BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR BRUSH MADE for scrolling
> 15.00 shipped to your home FREE
> *


I like my kafka. Is this better? How much are they?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 11 2010, 04:50 PM~19302044
> *I like my kafka. Is this better? How much are they?
> *


if u get it and have history on kafka, LMK!!!!!!!!!!!! im not about to put the kafka down


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 11 2010, 06:34 PM~19303778
> *if u get it  and have history on kafka, LMK!!!!!!!!!!!!  im not about to put the kafka down
> *


Hey mike im gonna tell ya like this, and this is just me. i havent used a kafka in like 5-6 years. i didnt like how stiff it was and it didnt track that well. although i liked the length it was way to stiff. i then went to the BObbo and that was shorter with a lil looser hair but becuase it was shorter the turns were restricted. i just got this ET brush and i will say the length and the real hair is outstanding. i tried it for detail and i used it for freestyle scroll and found it to track perfectly and the length of the handle is perfect for what "I" need to turn the way i want it to turn. It's really up to the user and what you like i will just say that i recommend this brush and is very comparative to the mack "VIRUS" and "WIZARD" but it doesnt need to sit 2 years in oil before its ready to use, lol. but to sum it up i like it and highly recommend it.

this was what i did as soon as i got it:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 11 2010, 09:07 PM~19303956
> *Hey mike im gonna tell ya like this, and this is just me. i havent used a kafka in like 5-6 years. i didnt like how stiff it was and it didnt track that well. although i liked the length it was way to stiff. i then went to the BObbo and that was shorter with a lil looser hair but becuase it was shorter the turns were restricted. i just got this ET brush and i will say the length and the real hair is outstanding. i tried it for detail and i used it for freestyle scroll and found it to track perfectly and the length of the handle is perfect for what "I" need to turn the way i want it to turn. It's really up to the user and what you like i will just say that i recommend this brush and is very comparative to the mack "VIRUS" and "WIZARD" but it doesnt need to sit 2 years in oil before its ready to use, lol. but to sum it up i like it and highly recommend it.
> 
> this was what i did as soon as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 11 2010, 10:07 PM~19303956
> *Hey mike im gonna tell ya like this, and this is just me. i havent used a kafka in like 5-6 years. i didnt like how stiff it was and it didnt track that well. although i liked the length it was way to stiff. i then went to the BObbo and that was shorter with a lil looser hair but becuase it was shorter the turns were restricted. i just got this ET brush and i will say the length and the real hair is outstanding. i tried it for detail and i used it for freestyle scroll and found it to track perfectly and the length of the handle is perfect for what "I" need to turn the way i want it to turn. It's really up to the user and what you like i will just say that i recommend this brush and is very comparative to the mack "VIRUS" and "WIZARD" but it doesnt need to sit 2 years in oil before its ready to use, lol. but to sum it up i like it and highly recommend it.
> 
> this was what i did as soon as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for the 1for1 input wim! i do look up to your work ( face it your bad ass!) virus i let rought in my box ( used it twice, that think i fealt was junk and had 3 dif sizes ) wizard brush i used to praise till it went to pure crap ( maybe a bad bach?) then kafka, maybe i just feel comfortable with it? then again im not one to be gettin facts from, im just sayin i feel kafka #3 is the brush for me. and as much as i want to try ET's brush ( as well as chico brushes ) i cant pay the $ and lose anymore. im still soar over wizard brushes :angry: pissed me off! anyway
keep up that damn good work! 
that was just IMO only for anyone reading this! do not base your next buy from what i said


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 11 2010, 02:50 PM~19302044
> *I like my kafka. Is this better? How much are they?
> *


DUFF....the brush is 15.00 shipped to you. I accpet paypal: [email protected]

TrueS ...thats cool you prefer the KAFKA, I dont like the KAFKA, way to stiff and it tends to split in half while striping. I just tossed mine in the trash and havent bought anymore of his stuff. 

Glad you liked the brush Jaime"WIMONE"


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 11 2010, 11:13 PM~19305500
> *thank you for the 1for1 input wim! i do look up to your work ( face it your bad ass!)  virus i let rought in my box ( used it twice, that think i fealt was junk and had 3 dif sizes )  wizard brush i used to praise till it went to pure crap ( maybe a bad bach?) then kafka, maybe i just feel comfortable with it? then again im not one to be gettin facts from, im just sayin i feel kafka #3 is the brush for me. and as much as i want to try ET's brush ( as well as chico brushes ) i cant pay the $ and lose anymore. im still soar over wizard brushes  :angry:    pissed me off!  anyway
> keep up that damn good work!
> that was just IMO only for anyone reading this!  do not base your next buy from what i said
> *


lol well thank you, its kinda funny cuz if you notice we had the same results with these brush's but also i actually hated my virus, and actually gave one to my buddy steve caballero and believe it or not after at least 2-maybe even 4 years of sitting in oil they came out way better and i use it more often then i would have ever figured. now i have no ties with ET new brush other then i paid for it just like everyone else and i like it alot. its up to the artist to decide what he or she thinks on there own. me i may just buy another to have as a back up.....

well same to you and hope all the best, now i have to get back to workin on a piece im doin for a gallery show next month.....



Mr. Wim!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19303956
> *Hey mike im gonna tell ya like this, and this is just me. i havent used a kafka in like 5-6 years. i didnt like how stiff it was and it didnt track that well. although i liked the length it was way to stiff. i then went to the BObbo and that was shorter with a lil looser hair but becuase it was shorter the turns were restricted. i just got this ET brush and i will say the length and the real hair is outstanding. i tried it for detail and i used it for freestyle scroll and found it to track perfectly and the length of the handle is perfect for what "I" need to turn the way i want it to turn. It's really up to the user and what you like i will just say that i recommend this brush and is very comparative to the mack "VIRUS" and "WIZARD" but it doesnt need to sit 2 years in oil before its ready to use, lol. but to sum it up i like it and highly recommend it.
> 
> this was what i did as soon as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Airborne

who has links to good instructional DVD's?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 14 2010, 10:07 PM~19328728
> *who has links to good instructional DVD's?
> *



youtube...I ordered 2 when I started out and the amount of actual striping you watch is minimal. They spend more time advertising then striping. Peewee has some great videos on youtube you'll get more bang for zero bucks.


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 15 2010, 09:11 AM~19332358
> *youtube...I ordered 2 when I started out and the amount of actual striping you watch is minimal. They spend more time advertising then striping.  Peewee has some great videos on youtube you'll get more bang for zero bucks.
> *


I agree, I have spent a pretty penny on STRIPING DVD'S and some spend more time PUSHING THEIR PRODUCT than showing you how to actually stripe. If you were to buy a Striping DVD...I recommend THE WIZARDS DVD'S or GARY JENSENS DVD'S.


----------



## Pulling Lines

You can always go to smartflix dot com and rent dvd's there.


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 14 2010, 10:07 PM~19328728
> *who has links to good instructional DVD's?
> *


I have DVD n book to trade for brushes


----------



## lilmikew86

here is sum black base wit a lil micro prizim flake and sum striping and this is my first flake job i did


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 18 2010, 12:23 AM~19358282
> *here is sum black base wit a lil micro prizim flake and sum striping and this is my first flake job i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 11:29 PM~19358317
> *lookin good homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 17 2010, 11:23 PM~19358282
> *here is sum black base wit a lil micro prizim flake and sum striping and this is my first flake job i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHere you get that flake??


----------



## lilmikew86

morrison paint suppply down the street from my house


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 17 2010, 11:53 PM~19358443
> *morrison paint suppply down the street from my house
> *


How much?


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 15 2010, 05:07 AM~19328728
> *who has links to good instructional DVD's?
> *


also try and find some used books on Amazon.com, cheap and mostly still as new.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 19 2010, 09:10 AM~19366265
> *also try and find some used books on Amazon.com, cheap and mostly still as new.
> *


what authors?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 16 2010, 12:57 AM~19339029
> *I agree, I have spent a pretty penny on STRIPING DVD'S and some spend more time PUSHING THEIR PRODUCT than showing you how to actually stripe. If you were to buy a Striping DVD...I recommend THE WIZARDS DVD'S or GARY JENSENS DVD'S.
> *


I won't have much access to Youtube here pretty soon so DVD's are my only choice. Unless someone knows where to DL some good ones.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 19 2010, 03:40 PM~19368080
> *I won't have much access to Youtube here pretty soon so DVD's are my only choice. Unless someone knows where to DL some good ones.
> *


i have some dvds............. PM what your looking for 
theyr just collecting dust


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 19 2010, 06:49 PM~19368855
> *i have some dvds.............  PM what your looking for
> theyr just collecting dust
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 18 2010, 11:15 PM~19365238
> *How much?
> *


i get a discount it was ten bucks for :biggrin: a 4oz bottle


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 19 2010, 08:32 PM~19371137
> *i get a discount it was ten bucks for :biggrin:  a 4oz bottle
> *


really....can you get me some


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Had to hit up my mini fridge @ work (and yes i do lock up my fridge lol no respect)


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

A little tip.. I was adding pictures on my Facebook page from years ago.. I've at this since the 7th grade and 13yrs old.. now 46 goin' on 47... and I thought it would be cool to dig out pictures of past work.. then it dawned on me, i did a lot of shit since I've been doin' this . Take pictures of your work you will thank yourself later.. .. The briefcase is negatives of pictures from 1989 and older and stuffed with negatives under them pictures also.. ... Lost a bunch of pictures in Flood of '86 Napa ca...and .lost storages from being a dumbass... .no pictures of work from '89 to 93. but i still was striping.. .. and the rest represent '95 to 2002 ... so from '02 up is not in there.. when i got a computer in '02 they went there instead (I have 1000's on my hard drives) I counted no less than 34 envelopes stuffed plumb full.. and the albums are packed back to back 3 pics tall.. after a while we quit putting them in albums and hauling them to shows as it was a pain in the ass just luggin' 4 albums.. But i always took pictures so i have them.. I also keep a day job and have always done the striping and lettering on the side ..I bought on of those Negative scanners to put them on the PC but I'm thinking it will be a huge undertaking.. so grab yer camera!


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 20 2010, 04:49 PM~19377791
> *really....can you get me some
> *


let me go talk to the guy he has to order it ill let u kno, the stuff i bought was a order for a customer that never came back :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 08:14 PM~19379433
> *let me go talk to the guy he has to order it ill let u kno, the stuff i bought was a order for a customer that never came back :uh:  :uh:
> *


Ohhh gotcha


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 21 2010, 03:28 AM~19379027
> *A little tip.. I was adding pictures on my Facebook page from years ago.. I've at this since the 7th grade and 13yrs old.. now 46 goin' on 47... and I thought it would be cool to dig out pictures of past work.. then it dawned on me, i did a lot of shit since I've been doin' this . Take pictures of your work you will thank yourself later.. .. The briefcase is negatives of pictures from 1989 and older and stuffed with negatives under them pictures also.. ... Lost a bunch of pictures in  Flood of '86 Napa ca...and .lost storages from being a dumbass... .no pictures of work from '89 to 93. but i still was striping.. .. and the rest represent '95 to 2002 ... so from '02 up is not in there.. when i got a computer in '02 they went there instead (I have 1000's on my hard drives) I counted no less than 34 envelopes stuffed plumb full.. and the albums are packed back to back 3 pics tall.. after a while we quit putting them in albums and hauling them to shows as it was a pain in the ass just luggin' 4 albums.. But i always took pictures so i have them.. I also keep a day job and have always done the striping and lettering on the side ..I bought on of those Negative scanners to put them on the PC but I'm thinking it will be a huge undertaking..  so grab yer camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw those on pinhheadlounge, cool to see those old analog flicks


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Dec 20 2010, 07:28 PM~19379027
> *A little tip.. I was adding pictures on my Facebook page from years ago.. I've at this since the 7th grade and 13yrs old.. now 46 goin' on 47... and I thought it would be cool to dig out pictures of past work.. then it dawned on me, i did a lot of shit since I've been doin' this . Take pictures of your work you will thank yourself later.. .. The briefcase is negatives of pictures from 1989 and older and stuffed with negatives under them pictures also.. ... Lost a bunch of pictures in  Flood of '86 Napa ca...and .lost storages from being a dumbass... .no pictures of work from '89 to 93. but i still was striping.. .. and the rest represent '95 to 2002 ... so from '02 up is not in there.. when i got a computer in '02 they went there instead (I have 1000's on my hard drives) I counted no less than 34 envelopes stuffed plumb full.. and the albums are packed back to back 3 pics tall.. after a while we quit putting them in albums and hauling them to shows as it was a pain in the ass just luggin' 4 albums.. But i always took pictures so i have them.. I also keep a day job and have always done the striping and lettering on the side ..I bought on of those Negative scanners to put them on the PC but I'm thinking it will be a huge undertaking..  so grab yer camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn brotha you been at it for a minute huh... keep up the good work..!


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Ya once or twice! Lol!


----------



## Flowrider

ET's brush came in the mail today. First time I attempted scrolling for more than 5 minutes. 
Brush handles really nice, and indeed its a lot smoother than some other brushes. 

*THANKS EDDIE*


----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 21 2010, 04:59 PM~19387227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ET's brush came in the mail today. First time I attempted scrolling for more than 5 minutes.
> Brush handles really nice, and indeed its a lot smoother than some other brushes.
> 
> THANKS EDDIE
> *


Looking good bro....


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## Pulling Lines

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 25 2010, 05:30 PM~19419706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good , is that one shot or do you use kustom shop?


----------



## Flowrider

thanks - yeah its one shot, colors are a little dull on the picture but thats cause of the iphone camera.


----------



## DarkTrak

Hey guys, brand new to the forum, I'm a forum vet that is active on mostly Harley forums. I recently started Pinstriping(2 weeks) and have been looking for a place to expand my striping horizons and hopefully get halfway decent at it. I try to do atleast one panel a night. Here is last nights piece. I use 1shot and Kafka #0 scrollers.


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DarkTrak

TTT


----------



## DarkTrak

Some new doodles...


----------



## Flowrider

nice scrolls slipperman


----------



## DarkTrak

Haha Thanks bro


----------



## lilmikew86

havnt stripped in a month so i did a lil practice last nite


----------



## lilmikew86

did this today i need to start practicing sum more
sorry the picture is kinda crappy


----------



## dekay24

figured getting a stripe brush was kinda "typical" so i got the whole can. :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

my first attempt on my bike


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Jan 12 2011, 03:49 PM~19577256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt on my bike
> *


loooks good homie keep on srtiping


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 12 2011, 12:55 PM~19575827
> *figured getting a stripe brush was kinda "typical" so i got the whole can. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love it.. i wann aget something similar with a spray gun and a striping brush


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 12 2010, 02:07 PM~19303956
> *Hey mike im gonna tell ya like this, and this is just me. i havent used a kafka in like 5-6 years. i didnt like how stiff it was and it didnt track that well. although i liked the length it was way to stiff. i then went to the BObbo and that was shorter with a lil looser hair but becuase it was shorter the turns were restricted. i just got this ET brush and i will say the length and the real hair is outstanding. i tried it for detail and i used it for freestyle scroll and found it to track perfectly and the length of the handle is perfect for what "I" need to turn the way i want it to turn. It's really up to the user and what you like i will just say that i recommend this brush and is very comparative to the mack "VIRUS" and "WIZARD" but it doesnt need to sit 2 years in oil before its ready to use, lol. but to sum it up i like it and highly recommend it.
> 
> this was what i did as soon as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful work as always


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

Tried some patterns and then Gold/Verigated Leaf and Striping


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 17 2011, 06:30 PM~19622796
> *Tried some patterns and then Gold/Verigated Leaf and Striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 17 2011, 05:30 PM~19622796
> *Tried some patterns and then Gold/Verigated Leaf and Striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 05:39 PM~19577613
> *i love it.. i wann aget something similar with a spray gun and a striping brush
> *


that sounds like sky writing in da dark :happysad:


----------



## kromatized

So what's the word on the ET scroller, you lovin them?


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 18 2011, 11:30 AM~19622796
> *Tried some patterns and then Gold/Verigated Leaf and Striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice work,


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19622796
> *Tried some patterns and then Gold/Verigated Leaf and Striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Solid !


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 04:59 PM~19668712
> *that sounds like sky writing in da dark  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

The pinstripe is in gold leaf and orange


----------



## kromatized

Striped and leafed my first car. :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

really not bad :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jan 28 2011, 07:37 PM~19725831
> *Striped and leafed my first car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

1st job for me 2011......... didnt take pics fo side of car, but there was like 15 miles of stripe combined ........

anyway:






































http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/12011%20021.JPG[/img

2011.........................


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jan 28 2011, 07:37 PM~19725831
> *Striped and leafed my first car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 PM~19734954
> *1st job for me 2011......... didnt take pics fo side of car, but there was like 15 miles of stripe combined ........
> 
> anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/12011%20021.JPG[/img
> 
> 2011.........................
> [/b][/quote]
> Looks dope...whats the deal Mike havent seen you post in a min.*


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Jan 30 2011, 05:44 PM~19738351
> *Looks dope...whats the deal Mike havent seen you post in a min.
> *


winter months, havent done much


----------



## Flowrider

Outlined some flames for AJ's


----------



## Flowrider

cheap silver leaf, didnt stick to the transfer paper either but turned out pretty good. 
all mack 000, except for the fuckups on the sides..


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## kromatized

Just had my first session with the ET scroller, I'm lovin'it!


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 22 2011, 12:08 AM~19921946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheap silver leaf, didnt stick to the transfer paper either but turned out pretty good.
> all mack 000, except for the fuckups on the sides..
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Feb 28 2011, 05:31 AM~19978249
> *Just had my first session with the ET scroller, I'm lovin'it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## ..CRATO..

Hit up a panel with the home Felix


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@Mar 8 2011, 10:58 PM~20046203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit up a panel with the home Felix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Very n!ce ad youre in dade county too.... :biggrin:


----------



## ..CRATO..

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 08:05 PM~20046283
> *Very n!ce ad youre in dade county too.... :biggrin:
> *


yes i am :yes:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

just need to stripe


----------



## ProjectMatt

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 07:35 PM~19239499
> *and cleared and finished .....
> please be easy critics but tell me the truth
> http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4
> *


Looks good man! Just gotta have fun with it, came out tight


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 12 2011, 07:55 PM~19575827
> *figured getting a stripe brush was kinda "typical" so i got the whole can. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Feb 28 2011, 09:31 AM~19978249
> *Just had my first session with the ET scroller, I'm lovin'it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice. I like that thick style


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 29 2010, 07:48 PM~18941050
> *few more i done this last week ( just panels )
> ned to work on lettering, anyone know of good lettering brushes to use? all i been using is my AJ signature brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here is somebody with mad skills! It looks so beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 12 2010, 03:07 AM~19303956
> *Hey mike im gonna tell ya like this, and this is just me. i havent used a kafka in like 5-6 years. i didnt like how stiff it was and it didnt track that well. although i liked the length it was way to stiff. i then went to the BObbo and that was shorter with a lil looser hair but becuase it was shorter the turns were restricted. i just got this ET brush and i will say the length and the real hair is outstanding. i tried it for detail and i used it for freestyle scroll and found it to track perfectly and the length of the handle is perfect for what "I" need to turn the way i want it to turn. It's really up to the user and what you like i will just say that i recommend this brush and is very comparative to the mack "VIRUS" and "WIZARD" but it doesnt need to sit 2 years in oil before its ready to use, lol. but to sum it up i like it and highly recommend it.
> 
> this was what i did as soon as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOWOWOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Mar 19 2011, 09:56 AM~20127861
> *just need to stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Stripe It Already Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 11:59 PM~20133283
> *very nice. I like that thick style
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

just did this, i had started to practice a couple years ago and recently got the urge to start again and stick with it, so i pulled out a brush i had and some paint and i did this on the hood of my brothers project car, what do you think?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 4 2010, 09:35 PM~19239499
> *and cleared and finished .....
> please be easy critics but tell me the truth
> http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4
> *


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 17 2011, 05:37 AM~19890990
> *Outlined some flames for AJ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!   
what kind of brush are you using?


----------



## King Cutty

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 21 2011, 06:08 AM~19921946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheap silver leaf, didnt stick to the transfer paper either but turned out pretty good.
> all mack 000, except for the fuckups on the sides..
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Mar 21 2011, 09:06 AM~20140407
> *Thanks bro!
> *


Im not a bro but sis but you're welcome anyway :biggrin: well done!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.




----------



## mike-wil

Pinhead Lounge pinstriping archive is dedicated to the preservation of the art of traditional pinstriping. Pinhead Lounge is a growing and active online striper's community!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Mar 23 2011, 06:06 PM~20163181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!


----------



## FPEREZII

What kind of glue is best to use when applying gold or silvr leaf. Any help would be grea thanks.


----------



## 65rivi

Had a pinstripe added to my custom painted iPhone cover.. what'cha think, it really makes the paint POP!


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 26 2011, 11:30 PM~20187175
> *What kind of glue is best to use when applying gold or silvr leaf. Any help would be grea thanks.
> *


1shot, mona lisa, rolco, look for that


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Mar 22 2011, 11:45 PM~20153481
> *Nice!
> what kind of brush are you using?
> *


thanks man, im using my 000 mack for mostly all the striping i do










uncut


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 03:45 PM~20220669
> *thanks man, im using my 000 mack for mostly all the striping i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncut
> *


cool,thanks!


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## lilmikew86

a lil practice i did the other day


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@Apr 5 2011, 08:44 PM~20267678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOOKIN GOOD DAWG :wow:


----------



## ..CRATO..

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 6 2011, 09:13 AM~20273154
> *LOOKIN GOOD DAWG  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## BUBBA-D

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@Apr 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20267678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DignityStyle

Some work with the Kafka newbie kit.


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 28 2011, 02:27 PM~20202242
> *Had a pinstripe added to my custom painted iPhone cover.. what'cha think, it really makes the paint POP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEEED INFO ON THIS ASAP THIS FUCKIN COVER IS HARD AS FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

send me a PM and I'll get with you with more info.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

( was knows as TRUE_S_Mike) why so dead???????  

my latest










bad bad bad pic, but i own a bad camera lol.............


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## rIdaho




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20202242
> *Had a pinstripe added to my custom painted iPhone cover.. what'cha think, it really makes the paint POP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yaay looks beautifulnice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 21 2011, 07:35 AM~20387065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those bandanas motives look pretty cool homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 21 2011, 12:35 AM~20387065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW THATS DIFFERENT


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 21 2011, 01:35 AM~20387065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 21 2011, 12:35 AM~20387065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## playamade

how do you guys come up with this designs?


----------



## xSSive

little side piece I whipped up while working on a ride. The cars done...but can't post pics til its done...got a couple other I'll post after cinco so I don't wreck it for the owners.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Apr 27 2011, 08:58 PM~20435567
> *how do you guys come up with this designs?
> *




let the brush hit the canvas and let it go...

Some times I mess around with certain patterns, otherwise flipping through pinstripe topics inspire me to try.

Go to pinheadlounge.com you'll see nothing but striping.


----------



## SERIOUS

Been awhile since I've peeked in here.. Work is looking nice fellas.. I gotta nice little bike project to do so Ill be dusting off the brushes and getting back to it.. I'll post some stuff soon..


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Juggalo_Gypsy_@Apr 20 2011, 06:38 PM~20384662
> *( was knows as TRUE_S_Mike) why so dead???????
> 
> my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad bad bad pic, but i own a bad camera lol.............
> *



I like how it has a 3Dish feel to it . Kinda jumps out of the panel at you.. Very nice


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 28 2011, 11:39 AM~20440097
> *let the brush hit the canvas and let it go...
> 
> Some times I mess around with certain patterns, otherwise flipping through pinstripe topics inspire me to try.
> 
> Go to pinheadlounge.com you'll see nothing but striping.
> *


cool thanx ima try and mess with it too


----------



## SERIOUS

Xssive.... Your work is look'n good man.. I gotta work on the scrolls.. I'm kicking myself in the ass for not practicing ..LOL


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 28 2011, 08:54 PM~20443662
> *Xssive.... Your work is look'n good man.. I gotta work on the scrolls.. I'm kicking myself in the ass for not practicing ..LOL
> *




eh, its so-so...I hear ya though,I went all winter without practicing. Then got swamped with a few full jobs. You'll be fine, you will pick it up right away again.


----------



## xSSive




----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

tryin the dagger style again.......... got that bug biting my ass:

hope u like.


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

DID SOME WORK ON A HOMIES RIDE........


----------



## show-bound

ANYONE USE URETHANES TO MIX UP YOUR OWN COLORS "BASE COAT PAINT" ?


----------



## SWIGS

My new brush holder.......


----------



## jose510ss

something quick gonna add more


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 29 2011, 10:29 PM~20449275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh that's very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 06:03 PM~20600655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

SOME SPRAY PAINT AND A STIPES ON CANVAS


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: I love lines!!!


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 23 2011, 04:20 PM~20612322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your style reminds me of Felix's work. looking good :thumbsup: how long you been at it? I'm the one that had started this topic.....havent touched a brush in a loooong time. but I'm probably dust them off and use 'em on my blazer :biggrin:


----------



## ..CRATO..

A-FORD-ABLE said:


> your style reminds me of Felix's work. looking good :thumbsup: how long you been at it? I'm the one that had started this topic.....havent touched a brush in a loooong time. but I'm probably dust them off and use 'em on my blazer :biggrin:


Thanks, I've been at it for about 2 years I would say, just trying to get better with each piece...yea your work looks great too gotta get that brush out and hit it up again


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

lookin good bro


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

..CRATO.. said:


>


lookin good bro


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

*decoration for my house one of many that will go up on my walls*


----------



## SWIGS

~RoLl1NReGaL~ said:


>


bad ass:0


----------



## ..CRATO..

~RoLl1NReGaL~ said:


> lookin good bro


Thanks homie, I gotta get a panel ready so we could hit it up


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

..CRATO.. said:


> Thanks homie, I gotta get a panel ready so we could hit it up


yesir wen ever u ready let me kno come by the shop


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~




----------



## smart.LOWAHOLICS.cc

this is clean homie.
one question how do you get the swirls in the silver leaf though?
i been trying but i cant get it to swirl any advise?


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

..CRATO.. said:


>


NICEEEE


----------



## ..CRATO..

Thanks homie


----------



## cutebratt04

..CRATO.. said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## topaz81869

hey bro do u do house call call me at 818-481-3195 impala 68 



UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> DID SOME WORK ON A HOMIES RIDE........


----------



## ..CRATO..

All 1shot hand painted!


----------



## Flowrider

after 5 months of NUTHIN 



















put up the 1 shot gold size, warmed it up a little with a hair dryer, put on the silver after 5 mins, took off the excess and turned it right away.


----------



## runninlow

~RoLl1NReGaL~ said:


>


:wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## VeronikA

Flowrider said:


> after 5 months of NUTHIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put up the 1 shot gold size, warmed it up a little with a hair dryer, put on the silver after 5 mins, took off the excess and turned it right away.


Aww cool longboard homie!! Striping looks sick!!


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## sic713

need a good scrolling brush.. whats out there.. im tried kaflas.. and i like em but they dont make them the same. i bought a number 3 and its way dofferent from the previous ones i had yrs ago..

the bobbos were ok,m bu no one sells them local so now i gotta order ...

any help?


----------



## ..CRATO..

I use the kafka and I like them the most, I've also tried the squirly Q and a sharff ad they work good also


----------



## sic713

..CRATO.. said:


> I use the kafka and I like them the most, I've also tried the squirly Q and a sharff ad they work good also


swirly q sucked to me.. kafla works the best so far.. but the hairs are longer than my old ones...i need to find something that works for me


----------



## ..CRATO..

Try the sharff, the hairs are a little shorter and it scrolls nice


----------



## ..CRATO..

A little dark


----------



## sic713

..CRATO.. said:


> Try the sharff, the hairs are a little shorter and it scrolls nice


im a look into that


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

heres my first time laying stripes and gold leaf on my 87 Caddy I practiced on a couple toilet seats before laying these out lol


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

some other stuff Ive done, blue ones on the Caddy before I painted it, red one is on a panel, and the Toilet seats, thats what I practied on with the Gold Leaf/pinstriping, and laying Flake and Kandy before I painted my Caddy


----------



## low of 79




----------



## ..CRATO..

Rags_87Caddy said:


> heres my first time laying stripes and gold leaf on my 87 Caddy I practiced on a couple toilet seats before laying these out lol
> View attachment 353933
> View attachment 353934
> View attachment 353935


 Looks good homie


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

..CRATO.. said:


> Looks good homie


Thanks I wanna lay some more Leaf and Stripping on my Impala when I get it to that stage maybe try out some patterns haven't tried that yet.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

dont trip bro....almost like riding a bicycle.....2 years since i done anything and im pickin up the brushes once again.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

damn what happen to all the future pinstripers.....they all become pros now? lol


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

well havent laid a brush to a car in 2 years so i bought some new macks and decided to do a lil something to my blazer, my lines arent as straight or consistant as they use to be, but good enough considering how long it has been.


----------



## ..CRATO..

A-FORD-ABLE said:


> well havent laid a brush to a car in 2 years so i bought some new macks and decided to do a lil something to my blazer, my lines arent as straight or consistant as they use to be, but good enough considering how long it has been.
> View attachment 363858
> View attachment 363860
> View attachment 363861



Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

Kees' '65 Impala, painted by AJ's


----------



## ..CRATO..

Knocked this one out for my boys shop


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

..CRATO.. said:


> Looks Good :thumbsup:


Thanks Crato....i got a long way to go before i get my lines looking as good as t hey use to.....keep up the good work bro....you and zfelix are gonna do big things


----------



## ..CRATO..

A-FORD-ABLE said:


> Thanks Crato....i got a long way to go before i get my lines looking as good as t hey use to.....keep up the good work bro....you and zfelix are gonna do big things


Appreciate that homie


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

my scrolling still sucks......one of my weaker points in pinstriping....really gotta practice scrolling a lot more, just looks to plain and simple.


----------



## lor1der

ttt


----------



## ..CRATO..




----------



## 801Rider

Figured I might as well give it a try


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## King of the Burbz

danm,all this inspiration make me want to start again.havent touched a brush n forevres ago.good jobs guys!!1


----------



## 801Rider

Here's my shot at it


----------



## 801Rider

:shocked: leafing is significantly easier lol


























On the big fat line I was holding the brush the wrong way :biggrin:


----------



## 423flako

I was bore so I took this off painted and layed some lines my first time doing this


----------



## SERIOUS

Almost done with my second paid job.. The hello kitty bike


----------



## SERIOUS

Candied over this scroll i did.. Layed the candy on to thick so the striping wrinkled a little.. But it stil looks ok


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

jake.blancas said:


> 18 YEARS OLD NOW!
> SOMETHING SUBTLE ON THE HOMIES ROAD KING FOR LAUGHLIN!


----------



## El Greengo

~RoLl1NReGaL~ said:


> " border="0" alt="" />




:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

gona try to strt pinstiping with all this inspiration but dnt no what type of bush paint etc.. any tips pointers of were n what i need to get strted


----------



## droppen98

what can i use to remove paint if i fuck up a line i have been using paint thiner is there any thing better or faster? also should i thin the paint itself?


----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Just messing around the shop last night


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## flakejobrob

Just ordered my first set of brushes and paint! Cant wait to get started! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

flakejobrob said:


> Just ordered my first set of brushes and paint! Cant wait to get started! Keep up the good work guys!


:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

I just posted a thread on here regarding a new striping brush I've been working with Mack Brush Co. on, it's gonna be a good one to get a hold of..


----------



## furby714

ttt


furby714 said:


> gona try to strt pinstiping with all this inspiration but dnt no what type of bush paint etc.. any tips pointers of were n what i need to get strted


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here's my work, been practicing for about 2 months now, not every day.


----------



## VonGriz

Wow. Nice work guys. I'm an aspiring pinstriper myself. I suck at it right now. Not bad at kustom art. Did a couple things. One on the tank of my bike. I just started a website to promote pinstripers. Feel free to check it out. My work is the only work that's there right now. haha. 

http://www1ShotHotShots.com


----------



## SERIOUS

Glad to see this thread bumped


----------

